#ubuntu-nl 2011-02-28
<wildthing> lo
<wildthing> does anybody know how to get the lmsensors headers, they don't want to install from apt or aptitude
<wildthing> trolol sorry but really..
<wildthing> hi btw
<wildthing> nevermind google pwnd my sleep again
<wildthing> man 3 libsensors
<wildthing> nano /usr/include/sensors/sensors.h for the interested after you've installed lmsensors
<wildthing> coders should conduct no brevity in explaining their code in the man page
<Oer> wildthing, lm sensors headers ? wat bedoel je daarmee ?
<wildthing> nevermind da's al opgelost
<wildthing> ik ben nu een temperatuur appje aan het maken
<Oer> kee :-)
<wildthing> om temperatuur te lezen met gebruik van de api van lmsensors
<wildthing> alleen is het beetje vaag gedocumenteerd
<wildthing> ben ook al de hele nacht wakker dus zit wel goed
<player> hey
<player> hoe kan ik 9.10 instaleren?
<CasW> Je brandt de ISO, gedownload van http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download (10.10, niet 9.10), die stop je in je PC (als je een netbookje gebruikt, moet je een opstart-usb maken ipv de ISO branden, gebruik hiervoor een tool als UNetBootin), en je start hem op. Als het goed is (en meestal is het goed), kom je vanzelf bij een installatiescherm
<player> how do i uninstall 10..04
<CasW> Wie wil hem nou weer uninstallen? :p Gewoon de partitie verwijderen, en dan de herstelcd van windows draaien, of die van een ander, om ervoor te zorgen dat je hem nog kan booten
<RawChid> Euh, waarom wil je 9.10 installeren? Die wordt over een maand niet meer onderstuend
<belleman> halo ik heb een probleem met streaming video kan iemand mij helpen?
<CasW> Wat is het probleem?
<OerHeks> :-)
<belleman> ik krijg geen geluid als ik naar een you tube filmpje kijk
<CasW> Op wat voor computer zit je? (snel of langzaam)
<belleman> ik heb een pentium4
<CasW> Geheugen en videokaart?
<belleman> 1 G Ram en 8600 Geforce videokaart
<CasW> Daar zou het goed op moeten kunnen draaien, dacht ik zo. Als je gewoon een filmpje afspeeld in VLC (of een ander programma) heb je wel gewoon geluid?
<belleman> nog niet geprobeerd. Hoe download ik dit?
<OerHeks> je kan een youtube stream ook openen met VLC idd.
<CasW> 'Start' -> Ubuntu Softwarecentrum -> zoeken naar VLC (zoekbalk rechts bovenin) -> installeren
<belleman> ok ik ga eens kijken
<belleman> ik ben het programma "VLC" aan het downloaden.
<OerHeks> heb je voor je videokaart al gekeken bij : systeem > beheer > extra stuurprogramma's  ?
<OerHeks> misschien is een closed source driver de oplossing.
<belleman> bij extra stuurprogrammas wordt er verteld dat er geen vrije stuurprogrammas in gebruik zijn bij deze computer
<belleman> Hoe werkt het programma VLC om streaming video af te spelen?
<OerHeks> media > netwerk stream openen > en de youtube url plakken
<OerHeks> het kan ook een aantal seconden duuren, voordat deze start.( zoals http)
<CasW> Maar het ging mij om te testen of het aan je hardware ligt, of aan iets anders, dus nu is een locale file ook goed
<OerHeks> ah zo, ja dat is ook slim, als je een flash video lokaal hebt opgeslagen.
<CasW> Dat hoeft niet, gewoon, een lokaal filmpje
<belleman> you tube werkt. ik ga eens op een andere site proberen
<CasW> Met geluid?
<belleman> het geluid gaat zeer goed met de vlc. De video loopt vlot
<OerHeks> oke, dan is het geen hardware issue
<OerHeks> ga naar geluid icoontje
<OerHeks> linkermuis > geluids voorkeuren
<OerHeks> dan de laatste tab, toepassingen.
<OerHeks> ik zie een alsa plugin, als ik een youtube film afspeel
<OerHeks> staat deze schuif voluit ?
<CasW> En staat er een vink achter?
<OerHeks> ja dat ook :-D
<CasW> (Bij 'Dempen')
<OerHeks> dit zie je pas, bij actief een film afspelen.
<belleman> zeg mensen probeer deze clip eens af te spelen : http://www.deredactie.be/cm/vrtnieuws/mediatheek/programmas/vranckx/1.971447
<OerHeks> ik zit in NL, weet niet of ik rechten heb
<belleman> het is een nieuws fragment. bij mij lukt dat niet
<CasW> Bij mij wel
<CasW> Alsa-plugin mag niet gedempt zijn
<OerHeks> bij mij start deze.vranckx
<OerHeks> is dit silverlight ?
<belleman> welk programma gebruik je hiervoor?
<OerHeks> firefox
<OerHeks> met de flash non free plugin
<belleman> bij  mij lukt dit niet
<OerHeks> Shockwave Flash 10.2 r152
<belleman> als ik goed versta moet ik shockwave flash downloaden
<CasW> Als het goed is, is die al geïnstalleerd
<OerHeks> belleman, na installatie adviseer ik het pakket ' restricted extra's ' voor java, flash, codecs en andere tools > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Multimedia
<belleman> ik heb wel de abdobe flash player 10 Deze was standaard geinstaleerd
<OerHeks> daar zit dan alles in, op moonlight na, wat je nodig kan hebben op het web
<OerHeks> plus dvd encryptie.
<warddr> Hallo iedereen, is er hier toevallig nog iemand die zijn qwerty toetsenbord heeft ingesteld op azerty? Ik mis de toets helemaal rechtsonder waar je de backslash, driehoekkig haakje open en driehoekkig haakje toe kan nemen, mù
<warddr> weet iemand daar raad mee?
<warddr> staat er ergens anders een toets extra of zo?
<warddr> (de toets helemaal linksonder)
<DooitzedeJong> Weet iemand van jullie hoe ik een XML document uit kan lezen dmv PHP
<DooitzedeJong> ?
<DooitzedeJong> sense?
<DooitzedeJong> CasW?
<sense> DooitzedeJong: Google eens :)
<DooitzedeJong> Heb ik al gedaan
<warddr> ik zal je een hint geven voor een zoekterm, DooitzedeJong :  php xml parser
<DooitzedeJong> oke bedankt warddr
<jefke> warddr, was ji diegene die een aantal dagen gelden zei ook matlab te hebben geinstalleerd?
<OerHeks> ja, via de site dacht ik, jij hebt een iso ?
<jefke> klopt
<jefke> heb er ondertussen 3 geprobeerd
<jefke> de vierde lukt, maa nu moet ik verwijzen naar een license file, en helaas een licentie heb ik niet...
<OerHeks> ja, die zul je moeten kopen/verkrijgen via een opleiding.
<jefke> ah jammer
<jefke> is er geen andere mogelijkheid?
<sgs1990> weet iemand hoe je bij ubuntu 10.10 een nieuw samba account maakt met een eigen ubuntu account en dan een andere dan de gebruikersnaam van diezelfde pc waar je op zit?
<OerHeks> sgs1990, gewoon starten met een ubuntu account aanmaken ?
<sgs1990> jah ik wil met 1 account op alle andere pc kunnen komen, maar dan moet je bij de andere pc's ook dat zelfde account aanmaken, en het lukt niet op een andere account naam in te vullen dan de account naam van de pc waar je op zit
<sgs1990> als je in samba naar voorkeuren gaat, dan naar samba-gebruikers,  dan kan je op gebruiker toevoegen klikken  en dan krijg je een schermpje waar je je account gegevens in kan vullen
<sgs1990> dan heb je unix gebruiker waar je een hele rij met keuzes kunt maken, maar niet zelf iets in kan vullen, en daaronder een vakje met windows gebruikersnaam met daaronder de wachtwoorden
<sgs1990> hierbij kan je dus niet iets voor een linux account doen, en als je een windows gebruikersnaam maakt kom ik er ook niet in
<colin_> hallo, als ik ubuntu wil instaleren naast windows zegt die dat er geen shijf in zit?
<colin_> Er bevindt zich geen schif in het station. Plaats een geschikt medium in station  Annuleren   Opnieuw   Doorgaan
<OerHeks> sgs1990, je hoeft idd alleen een samba account aan te maken dan.
<colin_> dit zegt die
<OerHeks> colin_, naast welke windows wil je installeren ?
<colin_> windows 7
<OerHeks> maak via windows 7 de schijfruimte vrij, niet met de ubuntu cd
<OerHeks> ergens in diskmanagment
<colin_> sorry maar ik heb weinig verstand van computers:$
<colin_> dus ik moet op mijn harde schijf plaats vrij maken?
<OerHeks> ja, via windows zelf.
<colin_> okeeh
<OerHeks> je klikt dan de partitie, rechter muis > aanpassen of verkleinen
<OerHeks> dan rommelt windows wat, en geeft de max mb aan, wat je vrij kan maken, veilig.
<colin_> hoe kom ik bij paritie?:$
<OerHeks> zoeken in windows 7, diskmanagment
<colin_> okeeh
<colin_> jaah nu ben ik bij schijfbeheer
<OerHeks> juist, zo heet dat in nl
<colin_> jaah:P en nu zie ik c d e op een rijdje
<colin_> en staat er achter standaart
<colin_> hoe maak ik iets vrij
<colin_> er staat wel vrije ruimte 88 gb
<colin_> en 64 gb
<OerHeks> 88 gb kan genoeg zijn.
<colin_> jaah ma hoe maak ik die vrij
<OerHeks> maar let op, je kan maar max 4 primairy partitions hebben op je hdd, dus als je er nu al 4 hebt, dan kan je geen ubuntu installeren
<OerHeks> dan zul je een andere partitie moeten veranderen in 'Extended' doch dit kan niet zonder dataverlies.
<colin_> ik heb er 1 staat er
<colin_> en dat is c
<OerHeks> en je hebt c d e ?
<colin_> moet ik een extra virtuele schijf maken?
<colin_> jaah er staat schijf 0: C in donkerblauw backup D en Recover E in het lichtblauw
<colin_> C is de primaire partie
<colin_> en die andere logish sation
<sgs1990> weet iemand hoe ik een berichtje kan sturen met bluetooths naar een mobiel die nog niet gekoppeld is??
<OerHeks> dat lijkt me niet mogenlijk sgs1990
<Alex__> Weet iemand hoe je bij xchat de channel list onder of boven aan krijgt?
<colin_> Oerheks voor zo ver bedankt ik zal het is proberen heb nu een primaire schijf leeg enzo
<OerHeks> colin_, je noemt net ruimte vrij, is dat als je windows gebruikt, of is er een stuk hdd niet gepartitioneerd ?
<Alex__> ah heb het al laat maar
<colin_> er is een stuk hdd niet gepartitioneerd
<Alex__> wie kan me helpen met gwibber?
<sgs1990> Oerheks,, vroeger was het toch ook mogelijk om met je bluetooth een telefoon te hacken en hele telefoonlijsten en smsjes er af te halen zonder dat mensen het door hadden
<sgs1990> of kan dit niet meer met de nieuwe telefoons met bluetooth>
<sgs1990> ?
<OerHeks> geen idee.
<colin_> oerheks het wil nog steeds niet ik stop er maar mee
<CasW>  Daarvoor (voor de manier die ik ken) moest de eigenaar van de 'gehackte' telefoon wel toestemming geven
<colin_> bedankt voor je hulp
<OerHeks> succes colin_ wellicht tot straks :-)
<colin_> haha dankje wel:)
<sgs1990> CasW:  dat is ook geen probleem,, weet je of er ook een tutorial achtig iets op internet is of is het makkelijk uit te leggen?
<colin_> oerheks op vista is het inmidels gelukt
<Alex__> sgs1990, waar heb je het over/
<Alex__> ?
<CasW> Wat wil je precies doen?
<OerHeks> vragen over hacken zijn offtopic.
<sgs1990> <CasW>  Daarvoor (voor de manier die ik ken) moest de eigenaar van de 'gehackte' telefoon wel toestemming geven
<sgs1990> kak, sorry Oerheks
<CasW> Ja, maar wat wil je precíes doen?
<sgs1990> ben ook niet vanplan om te hacken, ben gewoon benieuws of ik ook gewoon een sms kan versturen naar iemand over bluetooth zonder het te doen via mijn telefoon
<OerHeks> het enige bericht wat je kan sturen, is de vraag om te pairen.
<CasW> Onder Linux?
<Alex__> wat is pairen?
<sgs1990> ja onder linux
<sgs1990> maar snap dat dit te veel op hacken lijkt
<sgs1990> sorry
<OerHeks> np
<CasW> http://www.developershome.com/sms/smsLinux.asp
<CasW> Of gewoon zelf googelen op send sms pc linux
<OerHeks> ja, dan zend je via je eigen nr
<burn> hi, heeft iemand een idee hoe ik een mysql innodb database restore?
<burn> ik heb een mysqldump
<burn> maar ze restored telkens als myisam
<Alex__> http://s3.amazonaws.com/twitpic/photos/large/249423810.png?AWSAccessKeyId=0ZRYP5X5F6FSMBCCSE82&Expires=1298924213&Signature=gSOmKyrPxkgKi3jQP5I7sTfk2BY%3D
<OerHeks> Alex__, die grappen graag offtopic :-)
<hansw> burn, je kunt in de dump de data omzetten naar innodb, moment
<burn> hansw: het vreemde is dat de structuur wel innodb entry's bevat
<burn> maar gewoon restoren met mysql < file.sql doet het niet
<hansw> burn, je kunt het per tabel aangeven
<burn> hansw: hm, ok
<burn> is er een syntax waarbij je kan meegeven dat de structuur goed moet zijn?
<hansw> ja, moment, even opzoeken :-)
<OerHeks> burn /usr/local/mysql/bin/mysqlcheck --all-databases -uUSERNAME -pPASSWORD -r
<OerHeks> of met dit voor import ?
<OerHeks> c/met/moet
<burn> OerHeks: voor een import
<hansw> burn,
<hansw> in de dump staan create table statements
<burn> jazeker
<hansw> achter de ) staat wellicht engine=myisam
<burn> met helemaal achteraan type=innodb
<burn> ja idd
<burn> neen
<burn> innodb
<hansw> die moet je aanpassen in InnoDB
<hansw> ow, dan is het al innodb
<burn> ja, maar in phpmyadmin lees ik myisam
<burn> ik heb net http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-server-73/mysql-ibdata1-is-very-large-95-drive-in-use-dropped-tables-but-size-ibdata-remains-712376/ toegepast
<hansw> dan zal dat een bug in phpmyadmin zijn
<burn> voor het removen van ibdata1
<burn> die werd veels te groot
<hansw> neeeee
<hansw> dat is je data :-)
<burn> 'k heb ze toch gedumpt?
<hansw> ah, op die fiets
<hansw> ok, maar doe eerst een testimport op een andere database
<burn> hmmm, maar hoe?
<hansw> create database burn
<hansw> en dan de import daar op
<hansw> maar is het een database waar je veel wijzigingen op hebt?
<OerHeks> misschien heb je wat aan deze url, ik soms wel > http://www.softwareprojects.com/resources/programming/t-how-to-fix-mysql-database-myisam-innodb-1634.html
<burn> hansw: deed ik al, maar alles blijft mooi myisam
<hansw> burn, doe dan eens een export en kijk hoe het daar dan staat, een nieuwe
<hansw> innodb heeft de eigenschap van een groeiende tablespace.
<hansw> lege ruimte geeft hij niet vrij, die gebruikt het op nieuw
<burn> I know
<burn> maar 't was op zo'n punt gekomen
<burn> dat het systeem het niet meer aankon
<burn> uitbreiden was geen optie
<hansw> dump maken, testen, daarna even alle databases dumpen, datafiles opruimen (kijk even na op dev.mysql.com wat de beste manier is) en vervolgens weer importeren
<burn> het document van OerHeks bij punt 7 lijkt me goed
<OerHeks> punt 7 step 1 ja, zit ik ook te lezen
<burn> 't ding is dat mysql nu gewoon crashed
<burn> constant
<OerHeks> meneer hansw  is een pro, ik ben een starter :-)
<burn> ik denk dat ik het moet herinitaliseren
<burn> hoe doe ik dat in ubuntu, een lege mysql starten?
<burn> proper
<burn> :)
<hansw> burn, dat is gevaarlijk
<hansw> innodb staat in de root van je mysql data dir
<hansw> myisam in subdirs
<hansw> ik zou dus even verder zoeken
<hansw> en sowieso, als je een recovery log hebt komt het echt zeer zelden voor dat hij het niet zelf kan repareren
<hansw> in het kommentaar staat wel een juiste oplossing
<hansw> maar maak eerst een backup van alle databases, dus ook van de mysql database
<hansw> comment van Mike Peters
<OerHeks> ja, die laat ook netjes zien, hoe je var weer opbouwd
<OerHeks> daarom bleef deze tutor bij mij hangen.
<hansw> een backup van alle databases is altijd goed overigens :-)
<burn> pfff fak
<burn> die mysqld crashed om de 5 seconden
<burn> kan ik die niet gewoon netjes reinstallen?
<hansw> heb je een volledige backup?
<burn> mysqldump van die 1ne tabel
<hansw> dan kun je alleen die restoren
<hansw> zie de comments onder punt 7
<burn> ja
<burn> die dump kan ik al niet meer doen
<burn> idbdata enzo zijn toch weg
<hansw> dan volg je de commentaren, delete de handel en maak het opnieuw aan, daarna die tabel aanmaken in de nieuwe database
<hansw> burn, vandaar het belang van dagelijkse backups, maar dat is je vermoedelijk nu wel duidelijk
<OerHeks> dagenlijks incremental, en eens per week full dump
<hansw> van een database is een incremental wat lastig
<OerHeks> owja, wat ik vaak niet lees, hoe test u uw backup ?
<hansw> maar lokaal dumpen en met rdiff maakt dat weer goed, niet compressen
<hansw> OerHeks, van de 60 klanten waar ik voor werk is er 1 waar ik ieder kwartaal een testdump voor maak
<hansw> de rest wil het niet betalen
<Jeeves_> En als je nog online back-up zoekt waar je heen kunt rsyncen. http://www.tuxis.nl/ :)
<hansw> Jeeves_, jij bied een online backup dienst aan?
<Jeeves_> Ja
<hansw> niet dat ik het nodig heb, wij syncen over 40 km glas :-)
<burn> hansw: ik heb dagelijkse backups
<burn> alleen kan ik ze nu niet restoren
<burn> :\
<Jeeves_> hansw: Wat staat er aan de andere kant van dat glas dan? :)
<hansw> burn, dan is het geen backup :-)
<hansw> Jeeves_, iscsi targets
<hansw> syncen met drbdd
<hansw> -d
<Jeeves_> hansw: Hmm. drbd. Daar moet ik nog steeds eens naar kijken
<burn> heb ook nog steeds een vmware backup
<burn> :D
<Jeeves_> burn: Wat is jouw probleem eigenlijk?
<Jeeves_> Ik heb geen zin om terug te lezen :)
<OerHeks> mysql innodb database word gerestored als myisam
<hansw> OerHeks, huh? :-)
<Jeeves_> das knap :)
<hansw> echt niet
<hansw> phpmyadmin denkt dat wellicht
<OerHeks> dat lees ik terug als vraag
<hansw> nee, als er in de create een engine type innodb staat dan zal mysql dat niet als myisam terug zetten, tenzij hij een vage import tool gebruikt
<hansw> waarbij je dan kunt overrulen
<Jeeves_> Ah!
<Jeeves_> Lees es in /var/log/daemon.log?
<Jeeves_> Waarschijnlijk staat daar dat ibdata of iblog ofzo stuk is en dat ie innodb niet laadt
<Jeeves_> Of in elk geval, niet aan zet
<Jeeves_> Ik gok dat dat aan de hand is
<burn> Jeeves_: exactly
<burn> mijn innodb werkt niet goed meer
<burn> deleten van ibdata1 vindt ie niet leuk
<Jeeves_> Als je al je ib* files weggooit, maakt ie gewoon nieuwe aan.
<Jeeves_> Als je dumps hebt van je databases
<Jeeves_> zou dat niet zo'n heel groot issue moeten zijn
<Jeeves_> als je die dumps niet hebt, ben je f*cked
<burn> Jeeves_: 't 2de
<burn> 'k heb wel mysqldump
<burn> met de volledige data
<Jeeves_> Dan heb je toch een dump?
<burn> ja tuurlijk
<burn> alleen doet die mysql instance heel vreemd nu
<burn> geraak er ook niet meer in met phpmyadmin
<Jeeves_> wat heb je nou aan phpmyadmin
<Jeeves_> Je moet kijken wat logs zeggen
<Jeeves_> phpmyadmin is leuk om een tabelletje aan te maken
<Jeeves_> niet om mysqld te beheren
<hansw> zie de comments uit die link van oer, het eerste comment
<burn> mmmm, k, ik heb iets
<hansw> daarmee kun je alles restoren
<burn> innodb recovery stond nog op
<Jeeves_> nog te draaien bedoel je?
<burn> Jeeves_: ja waardoor mijn stuff niet werkte
<Jeeves_> hansw: Heb je nog behoefte aan monitoring trouwens? http://www.tuxis.nl/monitoring/
<Jeeves_> (Ook wel leuk voor anderen, trouwens)
<Jeeves_> burn: Dus dan heb je straks gewoon je database weer :)
<burn> 'k hoop het
<hansw> Jeeves_, net een check_mk server opgezet :-)
<burn> yep, nu met innodb
<burn> :D
<Jeeves_> hansw: Jammer voor me. :) Waar werk je eigenlijk?
<hansw> Jeeves_, voor piramide.nl
<hansw> waarbij ik eigenlijk alleen maar unix, oracle en linux doe
<Jeeves_> Ah. Een Microsoft Certified Gold partner! :)
<hansw> ja, ook
<CyberGabber> Jeeves_: De monitoring die jij aanbiedt is toch niet meer dan een ping-check? (Alive-check)
<OerHeks> ping via VPN ?
<hansw> wat, niet eens checks om te kijken hoe vol mijn oracle tablespaces zitten? :-)
<Jeeves_> CyberGabber: http://www.tuxis.nl/support/monitoringsupport/beschikbare-checks
<hansw> of hoeveel de vulgraad van hpux mounts zijn?
<CyberGabber> Jeeves_:sorry, zag die link pas later...
<Jeeves_> hansw: Als daar vraag naar is wil ik dat best typen hoor :)
<Jeeves_> Maar dit zijn de meest voorkomende.
<Jeeves_> Dus die heb ik eerst geconfigt
<Jeeves_> CyberGabber: Geeft niet :)
<Jeeves_> hansw: Wat gebruiken jullie voor online back-up?
<hansw> Jeeves_, is mooi, maar wij hebben al een betere oplossing
<hansw> Jeeves_, een closed source tool
<hansw> als eindproduct iig
<burn> ok, thx guys
<burn> ik krijg em zo wel weer in gang zonder restore
<hansw> succes burn
<burn> nu vraag ik mij toch af waarom een mysqldump niet als een goede backup wordt aanzien bij innodb?
<hansw> dat ligt eraan, als jij transacties hebt dan moet je eigenlijk de database niet connected hebben voor andere gebruikers, een dump kan een moment opname zijn voor een rollback
<burn> maar sowieso heb je dan toch de meeste data?
<burn> zeker na restart
<hansw> nee
<Jeeves_> burn: Een dump moet je weer opnieuw importeren he. Die kun je niet in /var/lib/mysql zetten
<burn> ja klopt
<burn> dus die is sowieso ok denk ik dan
<Jeeves_> hansw: Dat vermoed ik al, dus daarom vroeg ik, 'wat'?
<hansw> als een transactie nog loopt kan het zijn dat je wat mist, er is nog geen commit geweest
<Jeeves_> burn: Kijk eens naar xtrabackup
<hansw> Jeeves_, mag ik niet over praten :-)
<Jeeves_> hansw: Das kansloos :)
<Jeeves_> Dat verkoopt goed zeker
<burn> ok
<hansw> Jeeves_, ben ik met je eens, maar ik doe het tocch niet
<burn> thx!
<Jeeves_> hansw: Iaso zeker :)
<hansw> wat is dat?
<Jeeves_> Daar zou ik ook niet over mogen praten, als ik het verkocht :)
<hansw> he jelmer :-)
<Jeeves_> hansw: Daar mag ik niet over praten
<jelmer> hansw: hee, een onki! :)
<hansw> wat doe jij hier? :-)
<hansw> kijken of de ubuntu's wel netjes mensen helpen?
<Jeeves_> bitlbee jelmer?
<jelmer> hansw: :) Neehoor, ik lurk hier soms en heel af en toe help ik als ik toevallig het antwoord op een vraag weet
<jelmer> Jeeves_: the very same
<hansw> netjes
<Jeeves_> jelmer: Dan weet ik dat weer. We hebben elkaar jaaaaaaaaaaaren geleden wel eens op irc gesproken :)
<jelmer> heh, ok :)
<Jeeves_> Word dat eigenlijk nog een beetje gebruikt, bitlbee?
<Alex__> Jeeves_, irc?
<OerHeks> ik ken wel een gebruikster. grappig
<Jeeves_> Alex__: Ja, dat medium waar je op zit te kletsen :)
<Alex__> Ja, maar bedoel je dat met of het nog wel eens gebruikt wordt?
<jelmer> Jeeves_: ja, het is nog wel redelijk populair. Al heb ik er al een poos weinig aan gedaan, Wilmer doet al het developen in z'n eentje tegenwoordig
<Jeeves_> Alex__: Nee, ik vroeg me af of bitlbee nog een beetje gebruikt wordt
<Alex__> wat is bitlbee?
<Jeeves_> jelmer: Ah, ok.
<Jeeves_> Alex__: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=bitlbee
<OerHeks> je was er net al achter dat het een irc client is :-)
<hansw> met plugins voor jabber, msn en wellicht nog veel meer
<hansw> nooit gebruikt, sorry jelmer :-)
<jelmer> hansw: pas bij de eerste qtconsole port?
<hansw> ja
<hansw> dat blijft een leuke actie idd
<hansw> The tar.gz contains everything but the qtconsole code. I have been looking up
<hansw> on qtconsole.nl.linux.org but it is not there any longer.
<hansw> Does anybody have a copy of the code?
<hansw> de mirror van army is weg, jammer
<jelmer> ik zat ook net weer te kijken :)
<jelmer> heel nlo werkt voor mij niet
<hansw> http://lists.trolltech.com/qt-interest/2004-04/thread00230-0.html
<hansw> jelmer, is sinds 1 januari meen ik, de uva wilde niet meer
<hansw> rik heeft nog wel mailing lijsten enzo
<jelmer> oh, wow
<jelmer> ik had niet eens meegekregen dat ze verhuisd waren naar de UvA
<hansw> en aangezien niemand meer wat wilde doen
<hansw> ow sorry, uu
<hansw> nu ben ik zelfs mijn nlo adres kwijt :-)
<hansw> maar is op zich wel goed, niemand wilde nog wat doen, including myself
<jelmer> ik blijkbaar ook dan, had nog niet gemerkt dat m'n nlo adres niet meer werkte :)
<hansw> te druk
<jelmer> opzich wel jammer, het is voor veel mensen toch waar ze ooit begonnen zijn..
<hansw> klopt
<Alex__> wie kan me helpen met gwibber?
<hansw> ik kan het adres wel krijgen van rik denk ik maar ik heb er al jaren niets meer mee gedaan
<hansw> het zal wel een spamtrap zijn geworden
<jelmer> Alex__: wat precies met gwibber?
<Alex__> jelmer, aanpassen om ook te laten werken met mijn website
<jelmer> hansw: ja, inderdaad
<hansw> gwibber is toch een twitter client?
<Alex__> nee, ook voor facebook enzo hansw
<Alex__> maar ik wil het laten werken voor een andere site
<hansw> Alex__, dan moet jouw website gewoon die feeds lezen
<hansw> ah, op die fiets
<hansw> zal wel een plugin zijn gok ik
<Alex__> ja twitter/facebook enz zijn plugins
<Alex__> maar ik heb geen idee hoe ik dit moet configureren
<hansw> wellicht moet je voor iets anders dan zelf een plugin schrijven, tenzij het er al is
<Alex__> "If you want to run
<Alex__> 	Gwibber without installing it, start "bin/gwibber" from within the
<Alex__> 	Gwibber directory."
<Alex__> Dat doe ik, maar dan gebeurt er niks
<Jeeves_> Alex__: Heb je apt-get install gwibber gedaan?
<hansw> hier wel, kan gewoon vanuit je home dir. je krijgt dan een gtk interface
<Alex__> Jeeves_, ja, maar ik wil het dus aanpassen
<Alex__> /home/ubuntu/Bureaublad/gwibber-2.91.90/bin
<Alex__> Wilt u "gwibber" uitvoeren, of de inhoud bekijken?
<Alex__> Uitvoeren
<Alex__> en dan gebeurt er niks
<Jeeves_> Ah, je zit te klikken
<Alex__> :$
<Alex__> .sh file?
<Jeeves_> Weet ik veel.
<Jeeves_> Je zou eens een 'terminal' kunnen openen
<Alex__> ook niks
<hansw> Alex__, verwijder die eens en doe apt-get install gwibber
<Jeeves_> en dan in /home/ubuntu/Bureaublad/gwibber-2.91.90/bin ./gwibber draaien
<Alex__> hansw, hoe pas ik die aan dan?
<hansw> die zet hem op de juiste plek en je kunt dan gewoon vanuit het menu starten
<Alex__> Jeeves_, via terminal gebeurt er ook niks (als ik klik op in terminal)
<hansw> klik op een terminal?
<Jeeves_> Alex__: 'een terminal openen'
<Jeeves_> stop eens met klikken man!
<Jeeves_> applications, accessories, terminal
<Alex__> UnknownMethodException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Unknown method: List is not a valid method of interface com.Gwibber.Accounts
<Jeeves_> 'cd /home/ubuntu/Bureaublad/gwibber-2.91.90/bin'
<Jeeves_> './gwibber'
<Jeeves_> Als je een terminal niet weet te vinden, hoe ga je dan in hemelsnaam iets uitbreiden?
<Alex__> via terminal krijg ik die foutmelding
<Alex__> Jeeves_, ik heb die terminal al
<Alex__> ctrl alt t
<Jeeves_> Heel goed, dan mis je dus accounts. Als ik een beetje gok op de betekenis van de foutmelding
<Alex__> accounts waarvoor?
<Jeeves_> Voor gwibber
<Jeeves_> Ik gok dat com.Gwibber.Accounts een array zou moeten zijn.
<Jeeves_> Waarop ie een List doet
<Alex__> die vul je toch in als je het programma start?
<Jeeves_> Weet ik veel, ik doe niet aan social media
<Alex__> ik ook niet
<Jeeves_> Wat moet je dan met gwibber?
<Alex__> maken voor een kennis van me
<Alex__> of wat ook handig is, maar lastig, is een skype bot
<Alex__> of iemand anders moet een andere oplossing hebben
<Alex__> om niet telkens de browser te hoeven openen
<Alex__> en naar een pagina te gaan
<Alex__> maar gewoon klik vanuit het systeemvak
<Alex__> of op pidgin een bot aanspreken
<Alex__> snap je Jeeves_ ?
<Jeeves_> Alex__: Je bedoelt een rss-reader?
<Alex__> kan ook
<Alex__> maar ook berichtjes terug posten
<hansw> dan is het geen rss meer :-)
<Alex__> dat wou ik ook niet als primaire doel
<Alex__> ik wou een soort gwibber
<Alex__> of een chatbot
<Alex__> hoi, ben ik toch weer eventjes
<Alex__> problemen met mijn webcam
<Alex__> make[1]: Map '/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-28-generic' wordt verlaten
<Alex__> make: *** [default] Fout 2
<Alex__> wat houd dit in?
<OerHeks> dat lijk erop, dat je zelf een driver hebt gecompileerd. en na een kernel update, zul je weer moeten compileren.
<OerHeks> o.a. dat het pad naar de headers niet meer kloppen.
<Alex__>  en na een kernel update, zul je weer moeten compileren
<Alex__> ja ik ben nu bezig met compilen
<Alex__> maar hij geeft een foutmelding
<Guest54728> http://paste.ubuntu.com/573700/
#ubuntu-nl 2011-03-01
<hannie> JanC, ping
<RawChid> Goede morgen hannie
<RawChid> Weet iemand hoe ik de "bookmarks" toolbar toon in Chromium?
<erkan^> Ctrl + Shift + B
<RawChid> erkan^, thanx!!!!
<erkan^> of Extra > Bladwijzerbalk altijd weergeven
<RawChid> IK vond net al CTRL+B op internet, maar die werkte niet
<RawChid> Die menu-optie kon ik niet vinden, ik vond alleen "Preferences". Maargoed nu is het me gelukt :)
<erkan^> (-:
<Alex--> Wie kan me helpen met apache mod_proxy?
<RawChid> Stel uwe vraag en hoop voor antwoord
<Alex--> Internal Server Error  The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.  Please contact the server administrator, root@localhost and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.  More information about this error may be available in the server error log.
<Alex--> http://pastebin.com/LZ2wKJ1S
<erkan^> is apache een netwerkomgeving ?
<Alex--> dat is mijn .htaccess
<Alex--> Ik probeer dus om een proxy aan te leggen via me server naar een andere poort op me server (ivm de firewall hier)
<Alex--> Ik moet naar een bepaalde poort toe op mijn server, maar hier staat een firewall die alleen poort 80 en 443 (geloofik) toestaat.
<Alex--> Dus ik wou naar me server via 80, en dan intern (bij me server) naar die andere poort.
<Alex--> Doe ik iets niet goed?
<RawChid> Ik doe dat soort dingen altijd via SSH
<Alex--> SSH?
<RawChid> Oh, je hebt alleen poort 80 en 443 open.. Dus vast geen SSH
<Alex--> Nee
<Alex--> (hier dan he)
<Alex--> op me workstation
<RawChid> ?
<Alex--> waar ik werk staan alleen poort 80 en 443 open
<Alex--> maar ik wil in me control panel komen op me server, alleen die draait niet op poort 80
<RawChid> Ah, je hebt een server op je werk. EN je werk heeft een firewall die allen poort 80 open heeft staan..
<RawChid> ?
<Alex--> nee server is extern
<Alex--> werk heeft firewall met alleen poort 80 open (443 ook geloofik, maar weet niet zeker of die open staat)
<RawChid> Dus op je werk kun je alleen via poort 80 naar buiten
<RawChid> ...
<Alex--> ja
<Alex--> RawChid: sorry ik leg het een beetje onduidelijk uit
<RawChid> Kun je er niet voor zorgen dat je server op poort 80 draait?
<Alex--> nee daar draait de webserver al
<Alex--> en het is een control panel waar ik heen moet
<Wobbo> Het lukt niet om Evolution e-mail volledig de verwijderen. Het lijkt veel erg goed verstopt. De laptop is de vol (kan maar 8gb op). Het enige wat er op staat zijn e-mail.
<Alex--> apt-get purge evolution
<Alex--> waarschuwing, voer dit commando nog niet uit Wobbo
<Alex--> misschien typ ik iets fouts
<RawChid> Wobbo, je kunt ook nog andere dingen doen om schuifruimte te krijgen
<RawChid> sudo apt-get autoclean
<RawChid> Alex--, ik weet niet zo snel een oplossing voor je probleem. Maar je zou zoiets wel in Apache kunnen doen.
<Alex--> ja dat heb ik al gedaan
<Alex--> maar misschien doe ik het fout, want ik krijg een foutmelding
<Alex--> ik heb dit: http://pastebin.com/PgDBJCm5    in me .htaccess gedaan
<RawChid> Waar ik aan denk is. JE maakt  admin.server.com  En apache proxy-t dat door naar server.com:POORT (poort is die poort van admin panel)
<Alex--> ja, maar hoe?
<Alex--> want als ik dat doe krijg ik een server error
<RawChid> Nou, dat weet ik niet precies. Maar die config van je snap ik niet echt.
<Wobbo> Deze laptop heeft maar 12gb in totaal. Het enige wat er op staat zijn e-mail. Delete alle e-mails kan niet?
<RawChid> Wobbo, ik zou eerst een kijken wat nou ruimte inneemt.
<RawChid> Nemen je e-mails echt zoveel ruimte in beslag?
<Alex--> RawChid: zou dit werken?: http://help.directadmin.com/item.php?id=84
<RawChid> die autoclean wat ik zei kan soms 100-en MB's vrijmaken
<Alex--> Wobbo: je kan ook webmail gebruiken
<exalt> Wobbo: en als de laptop enkel voor emails is kan je misschien programmas als gimp enzo ook verwijderen
<Wobbo> Dus\
<RawChid> ?
<Wobbo> Dus e-mail voledig verwijderen bij Evoluion is niet mogelijk.
<exalt> dat heeft nog niemand hier gezegt
<exalt> natuurlijk is de email te verwijderen
<Wobbo> Een paar software eraf is maar een korte tijdelijke oplossing.
<RawChid> Ik vroeg of die e-mail daadwerkelijk het probleem was
<exalt> we zeggen alleen dat wanneer je 12 gb aan email hebt dat hoogst ongebruikelijk is
<RawChid> Verder zei ik dat er veel meer (betere) mogelijkheden zijn om plaats vrij te maken
<RawChid> Maar dat blijkt niet bij je aan te komen
<Alex--> RawChid: enig idee hoe dit moet?
<RawChid> Nee Alex--
<Alex--> :(
<RawChid> Helaas niet
<Alex--> jammer
<Alex--> het lukt me al heel lang niet
<Wobbo> De Evolutions uit 2006, 6 verschillende e-mails via pop, kan er nu wel voor zorgen dat er zoveel e-mails zijn. Veel foto's en zip's wordt het vol. Dus gewoon e-mails wissen is een simpele oplossing dacht ik, maar kan ik niet vinden.
<exalt> Wobbo:  sudo rm -rf ~/.evolution/mail/imap/[email_account]/folders.db
<Alex--> RawChid: het werkt nu half
<Alex--> krijg nu de standaard pagina van dat er geen domein aan verbonden is
<Wobbo> Met pop ook goed?
<exalt> als je een /mail/pop/[email_acount]/folders.db hebt...
<Alex--> wat is -rf?
<RawChid> Misschien iemand op het forum Alex-- http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/server-en-netwerk/
<exalt> Alex--: dat het commando geforceerd en recursief uitgevoert wordt. denkik :)
<Alex--> ok
<exalt> Alex--: probeer maar eens zonder -rf een map te verwijderen
<Alex--> ohja
<Alex--> dan zegt hij het is een map
<Wobbo> Thanks, volgens mij is de belangrijke informatie zoals de belasting dienst nu weg. Het wordt wel eens tijd dat de belastingdienst voor linux wat aanpassen.
<Wobbo> Iedereen die ik zo ver krijgt om ubuntu te gaan gebruiken houden vaak op bij dingen als de belastingdienst.
<Wobbo> Hadden ze maar een "belastingdiens-2009.deb".
<Wobbo> Of waarom niet gewoon op een website?
<Wobbo> Bedankt voor het zuren, lol, nu weer aan het werk.  Groetjes.
<Eksit> hey allemaal
<OerHeks> hallo Eksit :-)
<Eksit> rustige boel hier : p
<OerHeks> ja, weinig problemen met ubuntu.
<Eksit> ben nu Arch Linux aan t installeren :-D, ben er alleen nog niet uit of ik er KDE of lxde op ga zetten :3
<Eksit> ziet er beide geweldig uit
<OerHeks> ligt aan je specs van je systeem
<OerHeks> gnome/kde  zijn ongeveer even zwaar, lxde en XFCE zijn natuurlijk lichtere desktops
<Eksit> yeah
<Eksit> dat is niet zo een probleem ^^ kan het makkelijk hebben
<Eksit> 8g ram, en mn dual core is geclocked op 3.6Ghz
<Eksit> heb gnome op mijn ubuntu desktop, dus nu tijd voor iets anders hehe
<shutz> blackbox !
<Eksit> D; wat
<Eksit> je bedoeld openbox?
<shutz> nee, blackbox :p
<Eksit> in linux? : d
<shutz> ja, als dat nog bestaat tenminste
<shutz> ben niemeer up to date :p
<Eksit> ik zie het
<Eksit> ja bestaat nog :3
<Eksit> anders instal ik alles wat er is erop, :b kies dan wel hehe
<OerHeks> draai je wel 64 bit ?
<Eksit> jup
<Alex--> Wie kan me helpen met apache mod_proxy ?
<Alex--> Ik krijg een internal server error
<exalt> welke 18 jarige student heeft nu een inkomen can 18000 euro ?!
<exalt> 19*
<exalt> potdikkeh! die duo begrijpt er niets van
<jeroen__> he hallo ben beginnende gebruiker en heb een vraag; als in naar locaties ga en een map open start iedere keer totumop ; hoe kan ik dat veranderen? graag uw antwoord
<Kebabfish> open eens een de locatie computer
<Kebabfish> deze doet het dan vaak wel
<jeroen__> klopt
<Kebabfish> als je dan op een map klikt met de rechtermuisknop, dan kan je kiezen voor "openen met andere applicatie"
<Kebabfish> of hoe dat ook heet in de nl versie :)
<jeroen__> dank je wel  het werkt
<Kebabfish> en bij dat menu kan je kiezen voor "file browser", of bestandsbladeraar (geen idee wat de vertaling daarvoor is)
<Kebabfish> mooi :)
<Alex--> Hoi, als ik een applicatie open met wine gebeurt er niks, hoe kan dit?
<OerHeks> rechten nazien
<Alex--> rechten van wine?
<OerHeks> van de .exe die je wilt openen
<Alex--> lezen en schrijven
<Alex--> uitvoeren toestaan
<OerHeks> wat voor applicatie is het ?
<Alex--> gta
<OerHeks> ow dan nazoeken bij wineHQ
<Alex--> 	Platinum
<Alex--> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3780
<OerHeks> start die exe dan eens in terminal, je zal vast een melding krijgen
<MonkeyDust> wat ga je doen met 9.10?
<Alex--> 9.10 ?
<MonkeyDust> wat ga je doen met 9.10?
<MonkeyDust> test
<Alex--> ??
<Alex--> OerHeks, wine: Call from 0x7b8373a2 to unimplemented function ntoskrnl.exe.MmLockPagableDataSection, aborting
<Alex--> wine: Unimplemented function ntoskrnl.exe.MmLockPagableDataSection called at address 0x7b8373a2 (thread 001d), starting debugger...
<Alex--> Unhandled exception: unimplemented function ntoskrnl.exe.MmLockPagableDataSection called in 32-bit code (0x7b8373a2).
<Alex--> Register dump:
<Alex-->  CS:0023 SS:002b DS:002b ES:002b FS:0063 GS:006b
<Alex-->  EIP:7b8373a2 ESP:0053e5d4 EBP:0053e638 EFLAGS:00000246(   - --  I  Z- -P- )
<Alex-->  EAX:7b8265b9 EBX:7b883ff4 ECX:00000000 EDX:80000100
<Alex-->  ESI:80000100 EDI:00000000
<Alex--> Stack dump:
<Alex--> 0x0053e5d4:  0053e658 00000008 7bc4dcb3 80000100
<Alex--> 0x0053e5e4:  00000001 00000000 7b8373a2 00000002
<Alex--> 0x0053e5f4:  7ed99aa0 7ed9cfc2 7bc3527f 0053e61c
<Alex--> 0x0053e604:  0053e9ac 7bc4dc0d 7bc9cff4 7bca5804
<OerHeks> plak dat eens nogmaal op pastebin
<Alex--> 0x0053e614:  7bc9cff4 0053e668 7bc4de1c 7bca5804
<Alex--> 0x0053e624:  7bc9cff4 0053e688 7b83735a 7ee56ff4
<OerHeks> niet hier
<Alex--> Backtrace:
<Alex--> =>0 0x7b8373a2 in kernel32 (+0x273a2) (0x0053e638)
<Alex-->   1 0x7ed99a28 in ntoskrnl (+0x19a27) (0x0053e668)
<Alex-->   2 0x7ed91111 in ntoskrnl (+0x11110) (0x0053e738)
<Alex-->   3 0x7ee54ebd in winedevice (+0x4ebc) (0x0053e9c8)
<Alex-->   4 0x7ee55426 in winedevice (+0x5425) (0x0053ea18)
<Alex-->   5 0x7edf8d34 in advapi32 (+0x28d33) (0x0053ea68)
<Alex-->   6 0x7bc716e0 call_thread_func+0xb() in ntdll (0x0053ea78)
<erkan^> paste.ubuntu.com Alex--
<Alex-->   7 0x7bc718b0 call_thread_entry_point+0x6f() in ntdll (0x0053eb48)
<Alex-->   8 0x7bc7b765 in ntdll (+0x6b764) (0x0053f398)
<Alex-->   9 0xf756896e start_thread+0xbd() in libpthread.so.0 (0x0053f498)
<Alex--> 0x7b8373a2: subl	$4,%esp
<OerHeks> ja ga lekker door.
<Alex--> Modules:
<Alex--> Module	Address			Debug info	Name (26 modules)
<Alex--> PE	  540000-  5414a0	Deferred        ticalc.sys
<Alex--> ELF	7b800000-7b97d000	Export          kernel32<elf>
<Alex-->   \-PE	7b810000-7b97d000	\               kernel32
<Alex--> ELF	7bc00000-7bcb9000	Export          ntdll<elf>
<Alex-->   \-PE	7bc10000-7bcb9000	\               ntdll
<Alex--> ELF	7bf00000-7bf04000	Deferred        <wine-loader>
<Alex--> ELF	7ecc7000-7ecdf000	Deferred        hal<elf>
<Alex-->   \-PE	7ecd0000-7ecdf000	\               hal
<Alex--> ELF	7ed00000-7ed75000	Deferred        rpcrt4<elf>
<Alex-->   \-PE	7ed10000-7ed75000	\               rpcrt4
<Alex--> ELF	7ed75000-7edba000	Export
<Alex--> oe
<Alex--> oei
<Alex--> ik had link gekopieerd
<Alex--> OerHeks, http://pastebin.com/q4kuKfW0
<Alex--> ja had ik al
<Alex--> ik zei ik had de link gekopieerd
<Alex--> maar hij pakte hem niet
<Alex--> ?
<Alex--> wat bedoel je ga lekker door?
<OerHeks> ik heb geen idee. join #wine ofzo ?
<Alex--> ik had de link gekopieerd, maar hij pakte hem niet
<Alex--> wat bedoel je dan met ga lekker door?
<Alex--> * U bent door ChanServ van #wine geschopt (Invite only channel)
<MonkeyDust> Alex--: gebruik pastebin om te plakken
<Alex--> MonkeyDust, dat deed ik al?
<OerHeks> zal wel een kras op de cd zitten
<Alex--> alleen eerst ging het fout
<Alex--> toen pakte hij hem niet de link
<Alex--> en toen kwam er een lap tekst
<jk> #aai irssi met paste protection
<MonkeyDust> Alex--: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Alex--> en toen plaatste ik de link eronder
<Alex--> <Alex--> OerHeks, http://pastebin.com/q4kuKfW0
<Alex--> MonkeyDust, ik heb het toch op pastebin
<Alex--> en ik kopieerde de pastebin link, maar hij deed hem niet naar me klembord
<Alex--> daarom kwam die lap tekst hier
<MonkeyDust> en dat mag niet, Alex--
<Alex--> ja, maar wat kan ik er aan doen dan?
<MonkeyDust> niet doen
<Alex--> hoe kan ik nou weten dat hij de link van pastebin niet naar me klembord kopieerde?
<erkan^> nooit meer doen, ook niet expres "ENTER" drukken , Alex-- (-:
<Alex--> ik drukte niet op enter
<MonkeyDust> lol
<Alex--> als er zoveel regels zijn dan geeft me irc client automatisch een enter
<MonkeyDust> Alex--
<Alex--> MonkeyDust
<Alex--> OerHeks, ik heb geen cd
<OerHeks> dan lijkt me je file corrupt
<Alex--> lijkt me niet, want op windows werkt het wel
<OerHeks> de ntoskrnl.exe maakt een melding, dus ergens in die exe zit iets fout. kan goed zijn, dat hij besmet is geraakt, op windows.
<Alex--> ntoskrnl.exe ?
<Alex--> besmet waarmee?
<Alex--> in windows werkt het nogsteeds hoor
<OerHeks> ja, dat zal best.
<OerHeks> hier werkt het niet, en geen melding dat je dx9 ofzo mist.
<MonkeyDust> nt os ? waarom heb je die in ubuntu nodig?
<OerHeks> dus er zal wel iets scheef zitten, gta en gta2 zouden normaal kunnen draaien, en ze zijn gratis te downloaden
<Alex--> OerHeks, ik wil gta san andreas
<OerHeks> die is niet gratis
<Alex--> omdat je daar zelf scripts voor kan maken en ik al aardig wat scripts gemaakt heb
<Alex--> nee dat klopt, maar ik heb hem gekocht
<OerHeks> nou, dan probeer je die ?
<Alex--> doe ik toch al?
<OerHeks> je hebt het over gta, dus ik ga er van uit gta 1
<OerHeks> .. gekocht, en je hebt geen cd ?
<Alex--> gta san andreas heb ik het over
<Alex--> OerHeks, die ben ik kwijt
<Alex--> ik heb een iso gemaakt van de cd
<Alex--> is veel handiger
<OerHeks> nou speel dan gta op windows :-)
<Alex--> dan moet ik een virusscanner installeren omdat ik multiplayer wil doen
<OerHeks> tja, je 'iso' is corrupt
<MonkeyDust> ja in windows moet je een virusscanner gebruiken
<Alex--> OerHeks, in windows werkt hij wel hoor
<Alex--> heb hem net nog op me laptop geinstalleerd
<MonkeyDust> wat is het probleem asl het werkt?
<OerHeks> ja in windows werken de corrupte bitjes wel.
<Alex--> MonkeyDust, dat ik wil dat het op linux werkt
<Alex--> omdat ik multiplayer wil doen
<MonkeyDust> wel, wat je wilt, gaat blijkbaar niet he
<OerHeks> en hoe draai je ubuntu, in vbox of live ?
<MonkeyDust> nu weet je het dus
<Alex--> live
<Alex--> MonkeyDust, waarom werkt het bij andere mensen dan wel?
<MonkeyDust> in windows of in linux?
<Alex--> linux
<MonkeyDust> raad vragen aan die mensen, nee?
<OerHeks> ik denk dat je geen gta in een live omgeving kan installeren.
<Alex--> live omgeving?
<Alex--> nee ik dacht dat je bedoelde echte installatie
<Alex--> dat je dat bedoelde met live
<Alex--> ik heb gewoon ubuntu geinstalleerd
<OerHeks> nou ja, misschien weten ze in #wine een oplossing ? dan moet je je wel registreren, anders kicken ze je.
<Alex--> ik heb geregistreerd
<Alex--> maar ben me wachtwoord kwijt
<MonkeyDust> lol
<Alex--> ?
<Alex--> waarom moet je altijd zoveel doen om iets te laten werken op ubuntu?
<OerHeks> dat valt over het algemeen wel mee, Alex-- :-)
<Alex--> nou gta werkt niet hoor
<OerHeks> en er is heel veel documentatie
<OerHeks> dat is een klacht, die niet aan ubuntu ligt. gta met ntoskrnl.exe crash van een 'iso' kan eerder aan je media liggen.
<OerHeks> of aan wine...
<Alex--> waarom werkt het niet gewoon zonder wine dan?
<OerHeks> je hebt zelf gelezen dat het normaal wel werkt
<OerHeks> of kijk eens naar playonlinux ?
<Alex--> dat werkt niet
<OerHeks> http://www.playonlinux.com/repository/?script=79
<OerHeks> nou, dan houd het op :-)
<Alex--> waarom kan ik niet gewoon gta spelen dan?
<OerHeks> iemand ?
<Alex--> :(
<Alex--> als ik gta sa open met playonlinux gebeurt er helemaal niks
<Cugel> Wat raar.
<Kebabfish> heb je toevallig een aparte videokaart of zo?
<Alex--> ja
<Alex--> zonder krijg ik een hele lage fps
<Kebabfish> maar een ati, nvidia oid?
<Kebabfish> met ati deden veel spellen het bij mij niet/minder goed
<Cugel> Misschien moet je nieuwere drivers installeren.
<Alex--> waar?
<Alex--> die waren een tijdje geleden gecrasht
<Alex--> nvidia kaart
<OerHeks> ...
<Kebabfish> met nvidia werkt het meestal wel
<Kebabfish> heb je toevallig 64 bits
<Kebabfish> 64 bits werkt bijna niks bij mij
<Kebabfish> via wine/playonlinux
<Kebabfish> 32 bits geen probleem
<CasW> Bij mij anders wel
<CasW> 64 bits
<Kebabfish> supreme commander, guild wars, allemaal officiele dvd's
<Kebabfish> het wil maar niet
<Kebabfish> weet niet wat ik fout doe
<OerHeks> ook niet met ia32-libs ?
<Kebabfish> hmm, moet ik thuis even controleren :P
<Kebabfish> durf ik zo niet te zeggen
<Kebabfish> maar dat is een plugin in playonlinux neem ik aan? Of moet ik dit via synaptic zoeken
<Alex--> ben een stukje verder: http://pastebin.com/AVyA6LTw
<Alex--> 64 bits ubuntu ja
<OerHeks> synaptic
<Kebabfish> wellicht is dat alex probleem ook
<Kebabfish> dat hij die libs niet heeft
<Alex--> welke libs?
<Kebabfish> ia32-libs
<Alex--> mijn ubuntu is 64 bit
<Kebabfish> moet je even kijken via synaptic of die er al opstaan
<Alex--> moet ik dan toch die installeren?
<Kebabfish> ik heb ook 64 bits, maar niks werkt
<Kebabfish> wellicht hetzelfde probleem
<Alex--> ia32-libs is reeds de nieuwste versie.
<Kebabfish> jammer, probleem nog niet gevonden dus
<Alex--> nee, maar ben wel iets verder, zie me pastegbin
<Alex--> pastebin *
<Alex--> Unhandled exception: unimplemented function ntoskrnl.exe.MmLockPagableDataSection called in 32-bit code (0x7b8373a2).
<Alex--> zou dit werken?: wine gta_sa.exe --ia32-libs
<Kebabfish> geen idee
<Kebabfish> probeer eens
<Alex--> nee zelfde foutmeldingen
<OerHeks> beiden Call from 0x7b8373a2
<Alex--> 0x7b8373a2
<Alex--> ja
<CasW> Dat ziet eruit als een plaats geheugen
<Alex--> waar?
<CasW> Waar weet ik niet, maar 0xnogwat is toch altijd ergens een stukje geheugen?
<OerHeks> kan op geheugen slaan, en op geheugen op de cd.
<Alex--> iso OerHeks
<Kebabfish> kan nog corrupt zijn
<OerHeks> een iso is beschrijfbaar, een cd niet :-)
<OerHeks> ik gok het op een besmetting.
<Alex--> Waarvan?
<Alex--> waarom werkt het op windows wel normaal dan?
<Alex--> of ligt het aan me no-cd-crack?
<Kebabfish> je kan altijd andere opzoeken
<Kebabfish> en die proberen
<MonkeyDust> omdat windows een systeem voor spelletjes is
<Alex--> ja, maar met wine kan het toch ook?
<Alex--> Kebabfish, ik heb geen andere crack...
<Kebabfish> wine is geen windows :P
<MonkeyDust> blijkbaar niet
<Kebabfish> er zijn genoeg sites waar je goede vandaan kan halen :P
<Alex--> ik heb al heel veel moeite moeten doen om deze te vinden
<MonkeyDust> je hebt het geprobeerd en het gaat niet, einde verhaal
<Alex--> ben niet zo van de illegale software
<OerHeks> dus je hebt een crack nodig om te spelen ?
<Kebabfish> ik ook niet, maar no cd cracks heb ik soms wel nodig voor de games in linux
<Alex--> Ja odmat ik de cd kwijt ben
<Alex--> en omdat het soms niet werkt in linux ja
<Kebabfish> beste is altijd nog games voor linux draaien, maar goed
<Alex--> ja, maar daar zit geen gta sa bji
<Alex--> bij *
<Kebabfish> klopt :P
<Alex--> en die wil ik dus
<MonkeyDust> dan moet je een ander spelletje kiezen, dat er wel bij staat
<Alex--> omdat je daarbij multiplayer kan
<MonkeyDust> en anders gta in windows spelen
<Alex--> en zelf scripts kunt maken op een hele makkelijke manier
<Alex--> ja, maar windows moet ik dan weer op deze computer installeren
<Alex--> en ik wil hier graag linux op houden
<MonkeyDust> dan kun je niet spele,
<Alex--> en dan moet ik weer een virusscanner kopen
<Alex--> waarom werkt het niet gewoon? :S
<MonkeyDust> omdat het voor windows is
<Alex--> waar staat dat?
<Kebabfish> requirements
<Kebabfish> win xp or better
<Kebabfish> so i installed Ubuntu :P
<Alex--> ubuntu is toch beter?
<Alex--> ja
<Kebabfish> met wine is het soms enorm lastig
<Alex--> waarom krijgt diegene hier het dan wel werkend: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?bShowAll=true&bIsQueue=false&bIsRejected=false&sClass=version&sTitle=&sReturnTo=&iId=3780 ?
<Kebabfish> ook al staat er platinum
<Alex--> Kebabfish, is er geen makkelijkere oplossing?
<Alex--> cedega?
<MonkeyDust> probeer eens, dan weet je het
<Alex--> dat kost geld
<MonkeyDust> ja
<MonkeyDust> wat jij wilt, gaat niet, punt
<Alex--> ik heb liever niet dat ik het eerst koop, en dan zie: oh het werkt niet
<Kebabfish> ik zou googlen op no cd of no dvd, en dan die 2 grote sites (de eerste hir is best goed) afzoeken naar nieuwe no cd cracks
<Kebabfish> of zelf crossover compileren, crossover kost geld maar de code is open beschikbaar
<Kebabfish> crossover is een soort van betaalde playonlinux, maar minder voor spellen
<Alex--> http://m0001.gamecopyworld.com/games/pc_gta_san_andreas.shtml#GTA:%20San%20Andreas%20[EURO]%20No-CD/Fixed%20Image ?
<MonkeyDust> linux is niet voor spellen
<Kebabfish> maar als het niet werkt, werkt et niet
<Kebabfish> nou, ik game aardig wat op linux :P
<Kebabfish> savage2 is best mooi
<MonkeyDust> Kebabfish: i hate you ;)
<Kebabfish> haha
<Kebabfish> ga maar in de rij staan xD
<Alex--> gratis?
<MonkeyDust> Alex--: http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/games.html
<Kebabfish> savage2 wel
<Kebabfish> voor 10 euro heb je alle features, maar zonder is het best goed te spelen
<Alex--> ik wil graag unreal tournament 2004 demo spelen
<MonkeyDust> ken je ook niet-windows games, Alex-- ?
<Alex--> maar als ik die download krijg ik een melding: Er is een fout opgetreden tijdens het uitpakken van bestanden.
<Kebabfish> daar is toch een linux van
<Alex--> ja
<Alex--> die heb ik ook
<Kebabfish> heb ik ook nog gedraaid
<Kebabfish> download je alles via wireless of zo :P
<Kebabfish> allemaal corrupte bestanden
<Alex--> nee
<Alex--> gewoon via lan
<Alex--> dat is de enige site die corrupte bestanden geeft
<Alex--> en ook nog hartstikke langzaam
<Alex--> http://www.unrealtournament2003.com/ut2004/downloads.html
<Kebabfish> ik heb em thuis wel ergens verstopt, niet corrupt
<Kebabfish> kan ik vanavond wel uploaden :P
<Kebabfish> maarre, in wat voor vorm is die download?
<Kebabfish> een .bin of een .zip
<Alex--> .run.gz
<Kebabfish> apart
<Alex--> ja
<Alex--> en heel langzaam
<Alex--> duurde wel 5 uur ofzoiets
<Kebabfish> dat is lang idd
<Kebabfish> ik heb thuis wel een werkende staan, maar dan moet je nog een paar uur wachten...
<Alex--> waar ligt het probleem dat gta niet werkt?
<Alex--> hardware/software ?
<Kebabfish> lastig te zeggen hoor
<MonkeyDust> windows/linux
<Kebabfish> kan een combi zijn
<Alex--> wat bedoel je MonkeyDust ?
<Alex--> ik wil gewoon dat het werkt...
<MonkeyDust> internet explorer draait ook niet goed in linux, want het is voor windows
<Alex--> elke keer ben ik 5 uur bezig met zoeken, opdrachten uitvoeren in de terminal, andere dingen proberen, opnieuw installeren, etc
<MonkeyDust> Alex--: wat jij wilt, gaat niet, punt
<Alex--> nee?
<MonkeyDust> je merkt het toch?
<Alex--> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?bShowAll=true&bIsQueue=false&bIsRejected=false&sClass=version&sTitle=&sReturnTo=&iId=3780
<MonkeyDust> lol
<Kebabfish> voor windows software raad ik nog altijd windows aan :P
<Kebabfish> maar als het werkt in linux is dat wel leuk
<Alex--> ja, maar wie betaalt de virusscanner licentie dan?
<MonkeyDust> windows != linux
<Alex--> en hoe krijg ik linux naast windows?
<Alex--> en wie betaald de windows licentie?
<Kebabfish> jij xD
<Alex--> heb ik het geld niet voor
<MonkeyDust> dan kun je geen gta spelen
<Alex--> waarom kan die gene op winehq dat wel dan?
<Kebabfish> toevallig goede combi van hardware
<MonkeyDust> omdat hij weet hoe het moet en technisch heel sterk is, neem ik aan?
<Alex--> welke hardware moet ik hebben dan?
<OerHeks> er was toch ook iets met je videodrivers ?
<Alex--> ja wie waren een tijdje geleden gecrasht
<Alex--> ben toen heel lang bezig geweest alles weer aan de praat te krijgen
<MonkeyDust> hij heeft een pc die geschikt is voor games, neem ik aan
<Alex--> die van mij ook?
<Kebabfish> ik ga er vandeur, ben vanavond weer hier. Als je dan nog belangstelling bij dat unreal bestand hebt, hoor ik het wel ;)
<Alex--> heb ik ook *
<MonkeyDust> tja, de mysteries der techniek, Alex--
<Alex--> MonkeyDust, een computer die gta iv aan kan die kan ook wel gta sa aan denk ik?
<MonkeyDust> blijkbaar niet
<Alex--> jij zegt: die geschikt is voor games
<CasW> Daar ligt het niet aan
<Alex--> waar aan wel dan?
<MonkeyDust> dat weet niemand, Alex--
<CasW> Óf aan het geheugen, of aan de ISO, denk ik
<Alex--> geheugen?
<CasW> Doe eens een memtest
<CasW> Je werkgeheugen
<Alex--> heb ik tijdje geleden al gedaan
<CasW> Omdat? Hij gaf vage errors?
<MonkeyDust> Alex--: je hebt alles geprobeerd en niets gaat, dus het gaat niet
<Alex--> omdat er een ram module uit vloog
<CasW> Eruit vloog?
<Alex--> de kabels die uit me PSU komen, die lopen over die witte pinnetjes om die ram modules eruit te halen
<Alex--> is een flinke kabelbos van 3 cm
<Alex--> 3 cm breed
<Perry_> ik heb een laptop gekocht zonder besturingssysteem. Ubuntu gedownload, Op mijn mac als iso gebrand. Ik krijg bij het opstarten van de laptop bootmgr ontbreekt, wat kan dat zijn?
<MonkeyDust> boot manager
<MonkeyDust> bvb grub
<MonkeyDust> is het een mac laptop?
<Perry_> nee een imac
<MonkeyDust> hmm, linux op mac of imac hardware, is niet evident
<Perry_> en dat betekent :)
<MonkeyDust> dat het technisch wel kan, maar daar niet voor bedoeld is
<Perry_> sorry ik begreep je vaak verkeerd.
<Perry_> ik heb de laptop zonder besturingssysteem gekocht
<MonkeyDust> ja, maar het is mac hardware, geen pc, linux is bedoeld voor pc
<Perry_> ik heb de iso gebrand op mijn imac
<MonkeyDust> de hardware is niet geschikt voor linux
<Perry_> lijkt mij sterk want hij wordt verkocht als zijnde gechikt voor ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> 64 bit?
<MonkeyDust> Perry_: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/installatie/ubuntu-10-04-ppc-installeren-op-een-imac-g4/
<Perry_> even opnieuw
<MonkeyDust> misschien vind je daar hints & tips
<Perry_> ik heb geen apple laptop. het is een bto v book
<Perry_> zonder besturingssysteem
<MonkeyDust> jamaar, de hardware, is die mac of pc?
<Perry_> ik wil ook niets instaleren op mijn imac, dat blijft lekker een mac
<Perry_> hardware is pc
<Perry_> http://www.laptopplus.nl/product-details/15-6-inch-v-book-15p18-hd/1011836/
<rulus> ben je wel zeker dat hij van de cd opstart? dat kan je checken in je bios
<Perry_> volgens mij kijkt hij eerst naar de harde schijf als hij daar niets kan vinden gaat hij naar de dvd. Ik heb de iso overigens op een dvd gebrand
<rulus> cd moet normaal gezien voor de hd staan
<rulus> hij kan niet weten dat hij niets vind op de harde schijf, waarschijnlijk vandaar die error
<Perry_> kijken of ik dat kan veranderen
<rulus> :)
<Perry_> dat is het niet, eerst vanaf de dvd speler wordt er gestart
<Perry_> andere suggesties?
<rulus> hmm, vreemd. misschien eens de md5 checksum van je .iso controleren, eventueel is er iets misgelopen bij het downloaden
<Perry_> hoe doe ik dat o)
<rulus> hoe je dat op een mac doet weet ik eigenlijk ook niet :)
<Perry_> en op een windows?
<rulus> en je hebt die .iso toch als image gebrand en niet als data?
<Perry_> yep
<rulus> op windows weet ik het ook niet, zal even opzoeken momentje
<MonkeyDust> auw
<Perry_> :D
<rulus> hoppa http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/HoeMD5SUM?action=show&redirect=HoeMD5SUM#MD5SUMopWindows
<rulus> op OS X is het misschien zelfs gewoon het 'md5sum' commando
<rulus> als je dat even checkt kunnen we dat zelfs toevoegen op de wiki
<Perry_> ik ga mijn best doen, zo heel handig ben ik niet
<Perry_> als ik dat doe vanaf een terminal dan krijg ik commando not found
<Perry_> ik heb nog een dell met windows, kan ik daarop kijken of die boot van cd?
<rulus> tuurlijk
<Perry_> die start vrolijk met windows op :( zal dan aan de dvd liggen toch?
<rulus> als je bios settings daar ook juist staan vermoed ik van wel
<Perry_> maar ook windows ziet dat het een iso is....
<Perry_> beetje vaag
<Alex--> Perry_, ik denk dat ik al weet wat je gedaan hebt
<Alex--> je hebt het iso bestand op de cd gebrandt
<Alex--> misschien een handige tip als je laptop usb boot ondersteund
<Alex--> maak een live usb
<Alex--> dan kan je ontelbaar keer een nieuwe iso opnieuw erop zetten
<Perry_> ik heb het iso bestand op een dvd gebrand, dat kan toch?
<Alex--> nee
<Alex--> het moet als het ware eerst 'uitgepakt' worden
<Alex--> anders kan je het niet installeren
<Alex--> (die fout maakte ik ook een paar weken geleden)
<Perry_> ik kan hem toch als image branden?
<Perry_> hoe pak ik dat uit dan?
<Alex--> als er op je cd een ubuntu.iso staat, dan gaat het niet
<Alex--> wat staat er nu op de cd (aan bestanden)?
<Alex--> ondersteunt je laptop usb boot?
<Perry_> ubuntu.10.10-desktop-i386
<Alex--> .iso ?
<Perry_> yep
<Alex--> ja, dat gaat dus niet. het staat er gewoon als bestand op
<Alex--> <Alex--> ondersteunt je laptop usb boot?
<Perry_> ik heb nu geen usb voorhanden met 1 gb
<Alex--> ok
<Alex--> To create it, I will be using: Windows, Mac or Ubuntu
<Alex--> welke van de 3 wil je gebruiken om het op cd te zetten?
<Perry_> of windows of mac
<Perry_> ubuntu heb ik (nog) niet draaien :)
<Alex-->    1. Download and install Infra Recorder, a free and open-source image-burning program.
<Alex-->    2. Insert a blank CD in the drive and select Do nothing or Cancel if an autorun dialog box pops up.
<Alex-->    3. Open Infra Recorder and click the 'Write Image' button in the main screen.
<Alex-->           * Alternatively you can select the 'Actions' menu, then 'Burn image'.
<Alex-->    4. Select the Ubuntu CD image file you want to use, then click 'Open'.
<Alex-->    5. In the dialog box, click 'OK'.
<Alex--> InfraRecorder download: http://infrarecorder.org/?page_id=5
<Perry_> thats it?
<Alex--> plaatje hoe het programma eruit ziet en wat je moet doen: http://www.ubuntu.com/sites/default/files/active/maverick/cd_windows_01_medium.jpg
<Alex--> ja zo maak je een cd met ubuntu erop waar vanaf je kunt booten
<rulus> <rulus> en je hebt die .iso toch als image gebrand en niet als data? :P
<Alex--> rulus, hij zegt dat er een .iso bestand op zijn cd staat
<Perry_> dat nog wel
<Perry_> :D
<Alex--> Perry_, ik weet niet zeker of ik het goed heb hoor
<rulus> op OS X kan je normaal gezien met disk utility .iso's branden dacht ik
<Perry_> ik ga aan de slag anders meld ik me gewoon weer, ... Tnx!
<Alex--> oke succes Perry_
<Alex--> ik ga even brb
<Alex--> doei
<rulus> op deze manier dus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto#Mac OS X
<Alex--> Perry_, Mac OS: Note: To burn most ISOs, you can use Apple's Disk Utility (Disk Copy in older versions).
<Alex-->    1. Launch Disk Utility (Applications → Utilities → Disk Utility).
<Alex-->    2. Insert your blank CD/DVD.
<Alex-->    3. Drag and drop your .iso file to the left pane in Disk Utility. Now both the blank disc and the .iso should be listed.
<Alex-->    4. Select the .iso file, and click on the 'Burn' button in the toolbar.
<rulus> Alex--, een link volstaat meestal, het is niet echt handig van gewoon de wiki te kopiëren op irc..
<Alex--> Oke, hier de link dan: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Alex--> kan iemand me helpen met putty?
<Alex--> hoe kan ik ctrl c en ctrl v doen
<Alex--> van me ubuntu klembord plakken in putty
<Alex--> en andersom oko
<Alex--> ook *
<Alex--> van putty naar me ubuntu klembord
<Gotiniens> als je ubuntu draait, waarom heb je dan putty?
<Alex--> om verbinding te maken met me server
<Alex--> me desktop is ubuntu
<Gotiniens> en je server?
<Alex--> cent-os
<Gotiniens> en je verbind via ssh?
<Alex--> ja
<Gotiniens> waarom gebruik je dan niet gewoon het ssh commando op je ubuntu desktop?
<Alex--> uh
<Alex--> wat houd dat in?
<Gotiniens> ssh <gebruikersnaam>@<Server>
<Alex--> ssh: Could not resolve hostname ding.com:33: Name or service not known
<Gotiniens> poort 33?
<Alex--> ja
<Alex--> typ ik iets verkeerds?
<Gotiniens> ssh <gebruikersnaam>@<Server> -p <port>
<Gotiniens> putty is leuk onder windows, maar onder linux is dat nergens voor nodig
<Alex--> wist ik niet
<Alex--> voor zover ik wist moest het met putty :P
<Alex--> hoe maak ik een snelkoppeling?
<Alex--> dat ik gewoon vanuit het menu start verbinding maak?
<Gotiniens> nee, dan krijg je alleen toegang tot de bestanden, niet tot de commando line
<Alex--> dus dat lukt niet?
<Alex--> een soort programma die die snelkoppeling opent?
<Alex--> ssh <gebruikersnaam>@<Server> -p <port>
<Alex--> die opdrach
<Gotiniens> waar wil je die snelkoppeling hebben, bureaublad of in je balk?
<Alex--> start menu
<Gotiniens> dan moet je edit menu doen he
<Alex--> moet ik daar gewoon dat ssh ding toevoegen dan?
<Alex--> opent hij dan in de terminal?
<Gotiniens> ja
<Alex--> ok
<Alex--> wie kan me helpen met apache mod_proxy?
<Alex--> mij lukt het namelijk niet...
<Perry_> Gelukt!
<Alex--> Perry_, hoe?
<Perry_> Alex; Tnx!!!!
<Alex--> via mac of windows?
<Perry_> via windows infrarecorder...
<Alex--> ja zo doe ik het ook altijd
<Perry_> Ik ga verder, many, many Tnx!
<Alex--> suc6
<MonkeyDust> Alex--: ik ben hier met ssh, ik gebruik een snelkoppeling
<Alex--> naam: terminaltoepassing ?
<MonkeyDust> yes
<Alex--> gebeurt niks
<MonkeyDust> ah nee, apllication
<Alex--> als ik ww ingetypt heb
<MonkeyDust> ww?
<Alex--> WachtWoord
<MonkeyDust> dan is het commando verkeerd
<MonkeyDust> ssh user@ip moet volstaan
<Alex--> nee gebeurt niks
<Alex--> Type: toepassing
<Alex--> opdrachtregel: ssh root@ding.com -p 33
<MonkeyDust> en als je ding.com verandert door het ip adres?
<Alex--> ik gebruik me domeinnaam
<Alex--> wat is me ip adres van me server?
<MonkeyDust> probeer het ip adres van je domein eens
<Alex--> (als ik het gewoon in de terminal als opdracht intyp werkt het wel)
<MonkeyDust> wat heb je ingesteld als ip adres?
<Alex--> geen idee
<MonkeyDust> ok
<MonkeyDust> einde verhaal
<Alex--> hoezo?
<Perry_> is het handig om de thirdparty software te installeren?
<Alex--> Perry_, welke software?
<Alex--> MonkeyDust, hoezo?
<Perry_> dat is een vraag bij de installatie van ubuntu
<Perry_> do you want to install thirdpartysoftware
<Alex--> doe maar niet
<Alex--> (je kan het altijd wel doen)
<Perry_> want?
<Alex--> als je iets niet zeker weet: niet doen
<Perry_> ok, vermoeden had ik al
<Alex--> je kan het als je geinstalleerd hebt alsnog installeren
<rulus> doe maar wel, dan krijg je mp3 codecs enzo
<Alex--> lol
<Alex--> wat je wilt Perry_
<rulus> anders moet je die achteraf nog installeren, kan ook hoor
<Perry_> :D
<Alex--> ik doe het meestal als ik het nodig heb als ik het geinstalleerd heb
<OerHeks> ja doe maar wel.
<rulus> ah dat is dan 2-1 :P
<Alex--> :(
<OerHeks> want de 'updates' worden al tijdens installatie binnen gehaald, scheelt tijd
<Alex--> moet je wel de internetkabel erin hebben
<Alex--> niemand die me kan helpen met apache mod_proxy?
<Alex--> hoi Kebabfish
<OerHeks> heb je wel je internet stekker erin Alex-- ?
<Alex--> ja
<Alex--> hoezo?
<OerHeks> zomaar
<Alex--> anders kon ik toch niet op irc zitten?
<OerHeks> ik heb geen verstand van proxy.
<Alex--> :(
<Alex--> niemand heeft verstand van proxy
<OerHeks> je kan je vraag stellen op het forum, servers en netwerk
<MonkeyDust> of van windows games in linux
<Alex--> oke
<Alex--> wat is m'n gebruikersnaam en wachtwoord van het forum?
<OerHeks> ja, leuke vraag
<OerHeks> dat is een apparte registratie
<Alex--> ?
<OerHeks> wat snap je niet ?
<Alex--> wat bedoel je met dat aparte registratie?
<OerHeks> niet hetzelfde als irc
<Alex--> weetik
<OerHeks> nou dna
<MonkeyDust> Alex--: hoe jong ben jij?
<Alex--> MonkeyDust, hoezo?
<MonkeyDust> soort vragen die je stelt
<Alex--> ah
<Alex--> ja maar ik vergeet die gebruikersnamen altijd
<Alex--> MonkeyDust, hoe oud schat je in?
<MonkeyDust> en je paswoord en je ip adres
<Alex--> waar kan ik 11.04 downloaden?
<trijntje_netbook> Alex--, dat moet je wel kunnen vinden ;)
<MonkeyDust> Alex--: probeer eerst gewoon met ubuntu te werken, leer dan al de rest
<MonkeyDust> je vragen zijn altijd voor gevorderden
<Alex--> :P
<Alex--> ja omdat ik wil dat het werkt
<Alex--> ik wil gta sa kunnen spelen op ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> probeer eerst of het gewoon werkt en bouw zo verder op
<Alex--> 58 dagen tot Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal =D
<Alex--> wat bedoel je MonkeyDust ?
<OerHeks> heel simpel, je meld dat je videodriver niet werkt. zou daar geen oorzaak/gevolg in zitten ?
<OerHeks> dat zou je wine gta problems kunnen verklaren
<OerHeks> niet dat proxy gedoe
<Alex--> videodriver werkte eert niet
<Alex--> maar nu wel
<Alex--> en proxy is op me server
<OerHeks> ow oke nu weer wel
<OerHeks> je geeft veel misleidende info, of verteld de helft namelijk
<Makesabe> Goedenavond, is er iem die weet of de belastingaangifte in linux ook vooraf kan worden ingevuld?
<Makesabe> Ik heb het programma op mijn pc gedownload en ook gekozen voor downloaden gegevens
<OerHeks> belasting aangifte, ja ik heb daarover gelezen op het forum
<Makesabe> Dit ging met inloggen via digi d er is wel een bestand gedownload maar dat kan ik niet lezen
<Makesabe> het is een zogenaamd platte tekst document dat ik kan openen in gedit
<OerHeks> info voor 10.04 en 10.10 http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/BelastingDienst
<CeesH> Wie heeft hier even tijd voor een Ubuntu vs Samba userrechten vraag?
<OerHeks> misschien is het compiz effecten, Makesabe
<Bas_The_Real_One> MonkeyDust wa ist manneke?
<jk> #troll git
<jk> ho
<jk> ander window
<Bas_The_Real_One> MonkeyDust: hallo
<Makesabe> wat bedoel je met compiz effecten? Oerheks
<Makesabe> Ik krijg het programma dus wel aan de praat maar ik zou graag gebruik maken van de voorinvul mogelijkheid
<OerHeks> sorry Makesabe dat weet ik niet.
<Makesabe> oke toch bedankt, ik ga het dan maar gewoon handmatig invoeren.
<Bas_The_Real_One> okay voor de liefhebbers... heb hier een htc hd2 met ubuntu embedded en e17...
<Bas_The_Real_One> werkt op dit moment enkel als een tablet... kan er dus helaas (nog) niet mee bellen of smsen
<Alex--> htc
<Alex--> e17?
<Alex--> deze?: http://www.letsgomobile.org/images/news/htc/htc-hd2-telefoon.jpg
<Bas_The_Real_One> enlightment...
<Alex--> hoe krijg je dat voor elkaar? =D
<jk> Bas_The_Real_One: gaaf!
<Bas_The_Real_One> zoals je android daar op kan laten draaien
<Bas_The_Real_One> met Haret
<Bas_The_Real_One> e17 installeerde zonder problemen nu echter zit ik opgescheept met een gelockte topbar en geen internet op deze foon...
<Alex--> en kan je android dan eraf gooien?
<Alex--> zit er wifi op?
<Bas_The_Real_One> android staat veilig op mijn computer klaar om terug gezet te worden als ik dat wil
<Alex--> koel dat wil ik ook =D
<Alex--> ubuntu op een mobieltje
<Bas_The_Real_One> wifi werkt... onder gnome
<Alex--> =D
<Bas_The_Real_One> en daar kan ik nu dus niet bij
<Alex--> :(
<Alex--> waarom niet?
<Alex--> multi touch?
<trijntje_netbook> cool, maar misschien zijn er in het engelse kanaal mensen die daar meer van weten?
<Bas_The_Real_One> heb net geprobeerd op rootfs-image op mijn desktop een link te zetten voor terminal maar die staat daar niet
<Alex--> Bas_The_Real_One, zit je dan in unity?
<Bas_The_Real_One> unity?
<Alex--> ja
<Alex--> of niet?
<Bas_The_Real_One> en dat is?
<Alex--> als je niet bij gnome kan
<Alex--> gewoon hoe het eruit ziet
<Bas_The_Real_One> nee hij draait met une-e17
<Alex--> une heeft unity
<Alex--> unity: http://i639.photobucket.com/albums/uu119/kut22/Screenshot.png
<Bas_The_Real_One> hoe krijg ik dan alleen e17 aan de praat via command line?
<Bas_The_Real_One> ja lijkt er idd op maar ik heb alleen gnome knop (die alleen maar dingen verbergt) batterij-indicator, geluid, envelop clock, Ubuntu one en shutdown-knop
<Bas_The_Real_One> en natuurlijk een virtual keyboard
<Alex--> wat doet die knop normaal dan?
<Bas_The_Real_One> en wat heel cool is een muisaanwijzer die je vinger volgt
<Alex--> (bij desktop)?
<Alex--> lol
<Alex--> ik zou heel graag ubuntu op me smartphone willen hebben
<Alex--> het liefste een iphone met ubuntu 11.04
<Bas_The_Real_One> das geen knop ik heb geprobeerd handmatig een snelkoppeling te plaatsen naar terminal
<Alex--> ah
<Bas_The_Real_One> iphone is a no-no
<Alex--> waarom niet?
<Bas_The_Real_One> is sorry dat ik het zeg een pokke-telefoon
<Alex--> wat is er zo slecht aan?
<Bas_The_Real_One> mede door het feit dat zelfs bij de iphone 4 het scherm nog steeds kleiner is als een 4,3" scherm
<Bas_The_Real_One> en is hardware technisch ook niet mogelijk
<Alex--> ja, maar wat wil je dan
<Alex--> het is een mobieltje
<Alex--> jawel, 11.04 gaat arm processoren ondersteunen
<Alex--> of doet het al
<Alex--> damn
<Alex--> beet op me lip
<Alex--> nu bloed het
<Bas_The_Real_One> weet je welke cool is? De Motorola Atrix 4G
<Bas_The_Real_One> dual-core processor
<Alex--> 100% geladen het filmpje
<Bas_The_Real_One> en wat nog cooler is, voor $150 dollar een netbook-dock (een volwaardige netbook) die met je telefoon werkt, dus is je telefoon je computer
<Alex--> en dan niks meer
<Alex--> ja, ik zag eerst zoiets
<Alex--> en dan had je een telefoon in je scherm
<Bas_The_Real_One> ja idd
<Alex--> en dat scherm was een tablet
<Alex--> en die tablet plugde je in in je toetsenbord en dan had je een netbook
<Bas_The_Real_One> nee scherm en toetsenbord zoals netbook
<Alex--> en dat toetenbord kon ook draadloos via bluetooth op een andere pc
<Alex--> was heel duur, ben de naam kwijt
<Bas_The_Real_One> netbook doet het namelijk niet zonder phoon
<Alex--> wat bedoel je?
<Bas_The_Real_One> http://cityblogger.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/atrix-netbook-dock.jpg
<Alex--> geinig ding
<Alex--> waarom heet firefox bij mij opeens Namoroka?
<Bas_The_Real_One> gid
<Bas_The_Real_One> bij mij heet ie iceweasel
<Alex--> is dit normaal?
<Alex--> en het icoontje is anders
<Alex--> blauwe wereldbol
<Bas_The_Real_One> ja denk 't wel
<Bas_The_Real_One> ik zit namelijk voor mijn laptop op debian
<JanC> http://www.alwaysinnovating.com/products/smartbook.htm is ook een netbook / tablet / mini-tablet in één
<Alex--> ja die bedoelde ik JanC !
<Bas_The_Real_One> k terug in winmo6.5
<JanC> Alex--: namoroka is een niet-officiële release van Firefox 3.6
<JanC> gebruik je een PPA of zo?
<Alex--> kan wel
<Alex--> maar die had ik voor 4.0 ...
<Alex--> firefox 4.0
<JanC> kan wel zijn dat je ook ergens "Firefox/Namoroka" ziet staan voor een officiële
<Alex--> ok
<Alex--> hoezo?
<JanC> "Namoroka" is de bijnaam voro Firefox 3.6 in feite
<JanC> zoals elke Ubuntu-versie ook een bijnaam heeft als "Lucif Lynx" of "Natty Narwal"
<Alex--> ah zo
<JanC> Lucid
<Bas_The_Real_One> net zoals bij Debian
<Bas_The_Real_One> bij Debian gebruiken ze namen van Toy Story figuren
<Bas_The_Real_One> huidige versie (6) heet Squeeze naar die hond
<JanC> en net als bij Windows overigens, alleen verbergen ze het daar beter  ;)
<Alex--> lol
<Alex--> JanC, hoe doen ze het daar dan?
<Bas_The_Real_One> Windows Vista heette Longhorn
<Alex--> dat verwijst naar?
<Alex--> Toystory 3?:P
<Bas_The_Real_One> en eigenlijk had Longhorn moeten worden wat uiteindelijk windows 7 is gworden en dan zelfs nog niet helemaal
<Alex--> windows 8
<Alex--> windows 7 ziet er wel mooi uit overigens
<Alex--> maar ik houd het liever bij ubuntu 11.04 =D
<JanC> ik herinner me ook nog "Chicago"
<Alex--> dat is mooi én stabiel
<Alex--> Chicago was xp?
<Bas_The_Real_One> ja idd
<JanC> Win95
<Alex--> :$
<JanC> IIRC
<Alex--> en xp was?
<Bas_The_Real_One> je kan in de command.com vaak nog dat soort dingen terug vinden
<JanC> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/List_of_Microsoft_codenames
<Bas_The_Real_One> windows 98 had ook nog zo iets
<JanC> Whistler voor XP dus
<Alex--> ‬ja dat was hem
<Bas_The_Real_One> Memphis had een leuke easteregg die verwees naar Elvis presley
<Alex--> whaha, Vail  is een codenaam voor 	Windows Home Server V2 	
<Alex--> volgensmij spreek je Vail uit als: Fail en dat spreek je uit als faal
<Bas_The_Real_One> Vail=sluier
<Alex--> ahw :(
<Alex--> maar je spreekt het wel zo uit
<Bas_The_Real_One> dus niet faal maar veel
<Alex--> he jammer
<Alex--> xd
<Bas_The_Real_One> sorry
<Bas_The_Real_One> whistler was echter kinderspel...
<Alex--> xp?
<Bas_The_Real_One> MS heeft maar 2 goeie besturingssystemen uitgebracht
<Alex--> dos en xp
<Alex--> (vindt ik dan)
<Bas_The_Real_One> dos en 7
<Alex--> nee niet 7
<Alex--> xp
<Bas_The_Real_One> voor mij wel
<Alex--> waarom?
<Bas_The_Real_One> ik had xp op deze laptop staan en die werd zo tergend traag... terwijl de harde schijf nagenoeg leeg was...
<Alex--> met win7 krijg je dat ook
<Bas_The_Real_One> win7 draaide zonder problemen...
<Alex--> als die zo oud is
<Alex--> als win7 zo oud is heb je dat ook
<Alex--> als win10 uit is dan zeg je het zelfde als je nu over xp zegt
<Bas_The_Real_One> en dit is een Intel Celeron 2.8Ghz, 768 Mb ram (waarvan 128Mb gereserveerd voor de videocard), 40Gb harde schijf
<Alex--> doe ubuntu erop
<Bas_The_Real_One> ik zeg niks meer over windows
<Bas_The_Real_One> deze draait nu met zelf bouw Debian... en draait sneller dan een netbook van 6 maanden oud met windows 7, veel zwaardere processor en 4Gb ram
<Bas_The_Real_One> en deze laptop is nu bijna 8 jaar oud
<Alex--> zelf bouw debian?
<Bas_The_Real_One> debian basis installeren zonder grafische omgeving
<Alex--> waarom zou je dat willen?
<Bas_The_Real_One> doe dat via mijn mobiele internet... dan draadloze netwerk kaart activeren
<Bas_The_Real_One> dan heb ik een systeem dat alleen maar heeft wat ik er op wil hebben
<Alex--> huh
<Alex--> hoezo?
<Alex--> oh via je mobiel
<Bas_The_Real_One> kde/gnome zijn aardig uit de kluiten gewassen... komen bijna overeen met hoe windows te werk gaat
<Alex--> heh
<Alex--> nou valt wel mee hoor
<Bas_The_Real_One> ja okay maar het is ook gewoon leuk om te doen
<Alex--> mwah
<Bas_The_Real_One> weet je iets van gdm sessies af?
<Alex--> nope, zegt me niks
<Alex--> kan iemand me helpen met live usb maken?
<Bas_The_Real_One> je werkt alleen maar met gnome?
<Alex--> gnome en unity
<Bas_The_Real_One> google
<Alex--> is het normaal dat live usb maken blijft hangen op 95% ?
<Bas_The_Real_One> nee
<Alex--> wat moet ik doen
<Alex--> annuleren?
<Alex--> is hij klaar?
<Bas_The_Real_One> welk programma gebruik je?
<Alex--> opstartdisk maken
<Bas_The_Real_One> btw heeft gnome geen nautiuls meer?
<Alex--> jawel
<Bas_The_Real_One> *nautilus
<Alex--> hoezo zou er geen nautilus meer zijn?
<Alex--> unity weet ik niet zeker
<Alex--> maar geloof het wel
<Bas_The_Real_One> door wat kun je unity vervangen?
<Alex--> gnome
<Alex--> brb
<Bas_The_Real_One> kk
<Piet> ik heb ubuntu geinstalleerd maar kan nu geen wireless kiezen, moet ik daar nog iets extras voor installeren?
<Alex--> Heb me pc uitgedrukt
<Alex--> nu doe ik usb stick in me netbook
<Alex--> Syslinux start nu
<Alex--> boot:
<Alex--> wat moet ik daar typen?
<Kebabfish> Piet: wellicht moet je nog extra drivers installeren. Maar Ubuntu zou dit automatisch moeten aangeven (indien je bekabeld internet hebt sowieso)
<erkan^> heeft iemand ervaring met gdesklets  ?
<Kebabfish> Alex--: geen idee, maar wilde je die unreal tournament bestand nog hebben? :)
<Alex--> demo?
<Kebabfish> jup
<Alex--> graag :P
<Bas_The_Real_One> na boot: gewoon enter
<Kebabfish> zal hem even in de upload gooien, kan even duren :P
<Alex--> could not find kernel image: linux
<Alex--> wacht Kebabfish
<Alex--> ehm
<Alex--> nee ja doe maar
<Kebabfish> zeker weten? :P
<Alex--> ja
<Alex--> maar wie kan helpen met live usb?
<Alex--> hij zegt: could not find kernel image: linux
<Bas_The_Real_One> welke os gebruik je en welk programma om die usb bootable to maken?
<Alex--> ubuntu
<Alex--> opstartschijf maken
<Piet> ik heb geen bekabeld internet, alleen wireless
<Kebabfish> dat gaat bij mij bijna nooit goed. Alleen als ik een usb opstartschijf wil maken van exact dezelfde versie als de versie waarmee ik dat maak
<Bas_The_Real_One> Nl-versie?
<Alex--> geen idee
<Alex--> ik geloof het niet
<Alex--> desktop wel, wat ik wou maken niet
<Alex--> jeuh ik download linpus met 27 kB/sec :l
<erkan^> ik heb een probleem met gdesklets: http://paste.ubuntu.com/574158/ . kan iemand me helpen?
<Alex--> Kebabfish, hoe lang duurt het nog?:P
<Alex--> niet onaardig bedoeld
<Bas_The_Real_One> hoe groot is je usb?
<Alex--> gewoon ff kijken of ik hem vandaag nog kan binnen halen
<Alex--> 8 gb
<Kebabfish> Alex--: met mijn internet nog wel even, ben het bestand ook even aan het zoeken (zit op andere pc)
<Alex--> hoe veel upload heb je?
<Bas_The_Real_One> mmh....
<Bas_The_Real_One> gebruik je usb-creator?
<Alex--> opstartschijf maken
<Alex--> heet het
<Alex--> wat ik gebruik
<Bas_The_Real_One> probeer het anders eens via de website... van ubuntu zelf
<Alex--> wat zeggen ze daar dan?
<Bas_The_Real_One> ne kan via hun site een live usb maken
<Kebabfish> Alex--: ik heb het spel gevonden (jeej), echter al reeds geinstalleerd. Zoektocht naar het installatiebestand duurt voort :P
<Alex--> lo
<Alex--> l
<Alex--> lol *
<Alex--> Bas_The_Real_One, hoe werkt dat dan?
<Bas_The_Real_One> zelf heb ik dat nog niet gedaan
<Alex--> oh oke
<Alex--> heeft iemand ervaring met magister op ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> Alex--: heb jij al ooit zelf iets uitgezocht of geprobeerd?
<Alex--> ja
<Alex--> maar dan ben ik een paar dagen bezig
<MonkeyDust> ja, zoals iedereen
<Alex--> en dan lukt het me niet
<MonkeyDust> zo leert iedereen het
<Alex--> ja, maar wat doe jij als je 3 dagen bezig bent?
<Alex--> (vanaf 12 uur 's ochtends tot 7 uur 's avonds)
<Alex--> of soms langer
<Alex--> en dat 3 dagen achter elkaar
<Alex--> zoeken, dingen proberen, etc
<MonkeyDust> soms belsuit ik dat iets gewoon niet gaat
<Alex--> hoezo?
<MonkeyDust> of verlies ik interesse
<Alex--> ja, maar ik wil het toch wel echt
<Alex--> ik kan niet me interesse verliezen in iets waar ik al een paar jaar aan werk (scripts voor gta)
<Kebabfish> brb met het bestand :P
<Alex--> gevonden?
<MonkeyDust> dan moet je solliciteren bij het ontwikkelteam van gta, bvb
<Alex--> gta sa wordt niet meer ontwikkeld
<Kebabfish> idee waar ik het heb opgeslagen (oude externe schijf)
<Kebabfish> die haal ik zo even op
<Alex--> bel me maar als je het gevonden hebt
<Alex--> :P
<Alex--> ( /me belt Alex--)
<Kebabfish> haha
<Kebabfish> echt, laatst een grote opruiming gehad in mijn bestanden
<Kebabfish> maar ik vind niks terug
<Alex--> het vreemde is
<Alex--> dat de windows demo ook niet werkt
<Alex--> (in windows dan he)
<Kebabfish> rar
<Alex--> ?
<Alex--> ik kan niet wachten op 11.04! =D
<Bas_The_Real_One> Alex--: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download en naar nummer 2
<Alex--> ;P
<Alex--> ja die gebruik ik
<Bas_The_Real_One> en anders ff usb-stick formateren
<Bas_The_Real_One> ofzo
<Alex--> ook al gedaan
<Alex--> maar hij blijft hangen op 95%
<Alex--> :(
<Alex--> dus toen drukte ik me pc uit
<Alex--> is de usb stick soms stuk?
<Alex--> want had er al een live ubuntu op staan
<Alex--> maar die is gewist
<Alex--> op de een of andere manier
<Alex--> nou ik ga slapen
<Alex--> spreek jullie nog wel
<Alex--> doei
<Bas_The_Real_One> trusten
#ubuntu-nl 2011-03-02
<Alex--> Hoi
<Alex--> Kosten cd's die je bij steuntpunten haalt geld?
<Renz> hallo
<Renz> ik zit nu op school
<Renz> en ik krijg de opdracht om een windows 7 vhd te mounten
<Renz> alleen ik draai ubuntu
<Renz> weet u hoe ik dat moet doen in ubuntu?
<exalt> dag renz...
<voets72> welk programma kan ik het beste gebruiken om een back up te maken
<OerHeks> voets72, Rsync met een gui zoals Grsync
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Rsync
<voets72> bij softwarecenter
<OerHeks> ja, dat kan, of via systeem > beheer > synaptic
<OerHeks> synaptic is een gedetailleerde softwarecentre
<voets72> dank u
<OerHeks> succes :-)
<PaulS23> is er hier iemand die weet hoe je een achtergrond afbeelding voor je terminalvenster instelt die gewoon vol alpha is, dus zeg maar niet transparant? :)
<erkan^> Bewerken > Profielen > Achtergrond ?
<q1x> PaulS23: De slider onder de optie om je achtergrond afbeelding te kiezen vol naar links schuiven?
<PaulS23> dan krijg ik hem praktisch wit, met heel vaag contouren van het plaatje :)
<PaulS23> tis zeg maar of praktisch doorzichtig, of pikzwart
<erkan^> *Profielvoorkeuren
<q1x> PaulS23: wat voor plaatje is het?
<PaulS23> .jpg
<PaulS23> erkan^: dat is waar ik bezig ben idd
<PaulS23> ik zal eens een ander bestandsformaat proberen voor de lol
<q1x> PaulS23: hmm, bij mij werkt het prima met jpg :/
<q1x> d8 dat je misshien PNG of GIF met tranparantie probeerde
<PaulS23> hehe nee hoor
<PaulS23> ik ga es van thema wisselen... zie niet hoe dat uitmaakt maar ja
<PaulS23> q1x: heb je de slider dan helemaal links?
<q1x> yup
<q1x> maar in alle eerlijkheid, het was een foto
<PaulS23> hmm, hoe bedoel je het was een foto?
<q1x> PaulS23: geen clipart/logo of iets anders met weinig verschillende kleuren
<Paul_> sorry voor het gepruts met deze client trouwens :p
<Alex--> Hoi
<Alex--> Brr, ik moest windows starten
<Cryptic-Bean> Can anyone please help?
<Cryptic-Bean> X-chat is trying to connect to irc.swiftirc.net but its using port 9999
<commandoline> Cryptic-Bean: this is the dutch support channel, maybe you'll get more help when you try it in it's english equivalent: #ubuntu
<Cryptic-Bean> Oh, its ok I'm dutch
<Cryptic-Bean> Had het niet door. :)
<commandoline> ok, dan even je vraag vertalen misschien :)
<Cryptic-Bean> Ok,  ik heb dus net X-chat geinstalleerd.
<Cryptic-Bean> Heb bij servers irc.swiftirc.net gezet maar hij probeerd daar te verbinden via poort 9999
<Cryptic-Bean> Kan ik die poort ergens aanpassen?
<Cryptic-Bean> Want die irc server gaat namelijk enkel van 6667 tot 6669
<OerHeks> ja, door de naam irc.swiftirc.net/6667 te kiezen
<Cryptic-Bean> Ah, ok.
<CeesH> Enige SABNZBD+ kenners hier? Ik heb een vraagje over rechten van de output...oftewel de gedownloade spullen.....wie kan me helpen?
<Cryptic-Bean> Ik probeerde irc.swiftirc.net:6667 ip met slash :p
<OerHeks> gelukt ?
<CeesH> Iemand?
<OerHeks> wat bedoel je CeesH , met rechten over de output ?
<CeesH> Ik draai SABNZB+ als een deamon onder Ubuntu
<CeesH> om dat te doen moet je een gebruiker opgeven
<CeesH> en dat gaat prima
<CeesH> Die gebruiker krijgt alle rechten
<CeesH> maar andere uit de groep of simpelweg vrije gebruikers krijgen alleen lees en uitvoerrechten
<CeesH> Ongeacht de status van de map of samba
<CeesH> Ik heb iets gevonden hierover op......http://wiki.sabnzbd.org/unix-permissions
<CeesH> maar.....waar vul ik dan die 0777 code in
<OerHeks> even lezen :-)
<OerHeks> .. die pagina laad steeds niet :(
<CeesH> http://wiki.sabnzbd.org/unix-permissions
<CeesH> ik zit er letterlijk nu op
<OerHeks> dat gebeurt via commandline, als je in de map zit
<OerHeks> chmod
<Alex--> brb
<CeesH> ..... ??
<CeesH> ik volg je even niet
<OerHeks> chmod -R 777 geeft eigenaar, gebruiker en gast alle rechten, en die -R is recursief, dat wil zeggen alle onderliggende mapjes pakt hij ook mee
<CeesH> snap ik...maar moet ik dan telkens dat commando geven?
<OerHeks> 755 geeft gebruiker en gast alleen uitvoer en leesrechten , zo zal het nu staan
<CeesH> kan ik dat niet via SABNZB+ automatisch laten doen
<OerHeks> ja, telkens als je een file binnen hebt.
<OerHeks> waarom wil je ook gasten rechten geven ?
<CeesH> Omdat zij via SABConnect orders ingeven via de server
<CeesH> die gaat de boel staan downloaden
<CeesH> en vervolgens kunnen ze dan de boel niet bewerken
<CeesH> Maar ik zie al een optie staan
<OerHeks> dan maak je ze toch lid van die group ?
<CeesH> nee....want groepmember krijgen ook die rechten niet
<CeesH> :)
<CeesH> dat is nou juist het issue
<OerHeks> ow oke. ik dacht slim te zijn :P
<CeesH> ik zie dat ik een map kan opgeven voor scrips
<CeesH> voor nabewerking
<OerHeks> ah dan ben je er ook
<CeesH> dus...dan
<CeesH> maak ik een bestandje in die map
<CeesH> met de opdrachtregel chmod -R 777
<CeesH> ?
<OerHeks> ja, bijna, je wilt dat alle nieuwe files die rechten krijgen. ik ben zelf niet heel goed in scripten hoe je dit het beste aanpakt ..
<OerHeks> maar je zit goed, script map
<CeesH> ik ben er ook niet zo goed in, maar dat vogel ik wel uit
<CeesH> bedankt voor de hulp
<OerHeks> zoiets dus > http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/script-to-watch-folder-and-upload-new.html
<OerHeks> maar dan geen upload, maar chmod
<OerHeks> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8662432&postcount=2
<OerHeks> of antwoord 3# die erna komt, fsniper
<erkan^> ik heb vaak probleem met de archiefbeheerder: http://picpaste.com/archiefbeheerder-KSjj2s6r.png wat moet ik nu doen?
<OerHeks> hoe heet die file ?
<OerHeks> het lijkt erop dat de file corrupt is, maar het kan ook wel eens geen archive zijn.
<erkan^> MCity-SmootS.tar.gz
<erkan^> heb via Gnome Art (Gnome Manager) gedownload, OerHeks
<OerHeks> oke, open gewoon voorkeuren > uiterlijk, en sleep die file naar thema's ?
<OerHeks> als dat ook een error geeft, is de file corrupt :(
<OerHeks> je kan handmatig nog proberen > tar -xzf <filename>
<erkan^> ook geprobeer, dat is hetzelfde foutmelding net als picpaste
<erkan^> *geprobeerd
<OerHeks> erkan^, ik keek net in http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/teams/art.gnome.org/archive/themes/metacity/  en zie aan de datum dat het wel oud is :(
<erkan^> nu is het probleem opgelost. ik heb een bestand via http://www.filewatcher.com/m/MCity-SmootS.tar.gz.8102.0.0.html gedownload
<OerHeks> maar je kan proberen opnieuw te downloaden ?
<OerHeks> ah
<erkan^> ja, dat klopt OerHeks
<erkan^> dat wist ik niet
<OerHeks> misschien werkt het wel :-)
<erkan^> ga effe ander thema's zoeken : http://art.gnome.org/themes/metacity
<OerHeks> leef je uit
<erkan^> idd, is erg oud. ik kreeg een melding: Installation for theme "SmootS" failed.
<Cryptic-Bean> http://art.gnome.org/themes/metacity werken die themes op mijn versie van gnome? (heb versie die standaard bij 10.4 kwam)
<Cryptic-Bean> of werken die gwn op alle gnomes?
<Bas_The_Real_One> ey
<MonkeyDust> op #ubuntu-nl-offtopic is het te doen
<Bas_The_Real_One> wat dan MonkeyDust
<Bas_The_Real_One> wie weet er hier iets van tightvnc?
<OerHeks> als client ?
<Bas_The_Real_One> nou als ik tightvnc run... krijg ik altijd de gnome session ipv e17 die ik gebruik
<odracir34> goeden avond
<odracir34> heeft iemand bezwaar dat ik in dit uurtje wat vragen stel omtrent een epson px710w al in one printer fax etc
<Bas_The_Real_One> nee hoor
<Bas_The_Real_One> maar of we het antwoord weten, das een andere vraag
<odracir34> wifi hoef voor mij niet, maar ik vindt het raar dat ik wel kan printen maar niet kan scannen
<Bas_The_Real_One> is die driver al beschikbaar dan voor ubuntu?
<odracir34> n iet echt
<odracir34> maar waarom wel printen maar niksnakesnada scannen
<odracir34> hij heeft het in het begin wel gedaan maar heb nieuwe ubuntu er op geflikkerd
<odracir34> cleaninstall
<shutz> odracir34: epson iscan al geprobeerd?
<odracir34> net gedaan even kijken wat hij nu doet
<odracir34> commando fout
<odracir34> ik gav bmijn mandje heb weer mijn best gedaan voor vandaag
<odracir34> toedels
#ubuntu-nl 2011-03-03
<joris_> Weet iemand hier hoe je vierkante meter als m en kleine 2 schrijft in openoffice?
<joris_> Moet toch kunnen, maar ik kan het nergens vinden...
<CasW> superscript, is een knop (misschien moet je op dat pijltje klikken -> zichtbare knoppen)
<Kebabfish> knop is standaard niet zichtbaar, moet je inderdaad even toevoegen op de balk
<lambojack69> any sweet girls who talk english or german? pleas let me know "private"
<joris_> Ja dat is het dank!
<lambojack69> hubsche junge damen von amsterdam schreibt mich an bitte :D
<MonkeyDust> ach lambojack69 ich liebe dich schon
<MonkeyDust> bei mir oder bei dir lambojack69
<lambojack69> sweet chicks ad me on messenger lambojack69@hotmail.com ill wait
<lambojack69> was meinst du damit monkeydust
<MonkeyDust> dummer mann, begreiffst du denn nichts
<lambojack69> bei mir oder bei dir ? naturlich bei mir
<lambojack69> komm runter vom gas
<MonkeyDust> oh ja, mehr mehr!
<Xenomes> Hallo allemaal
<OerHeks> :-)
<MonkeyDust> lambojack69: press alt-f4 to get a list of all the nice girls here
<lambojack69> fucking idiot u press that
<lambojack69> im on my phone
<lambojack69> technology my  monkey
<OerHeks> lambojack69, pls go elsewhere, this is an ubuntu support irc
<MonkeyDust> mind your language lambojack69 , keep it family friendly
<lambojack69> like u did?
<MonkeyDust> please leave, lambojack69
<lambojack69> u leave
<lambojack69> i dont have any problem u doo
<lambojack69> have a nice day bey
<lambojack69> have a nice day bey
<lambojack69> u gone
<OerHeks> bye lambojack69 have fun
<Kebabfish> you dont have a problem, you are a problem xD
<lambojack69> for sure mate
<lambojack69> cant handle that litle prob.
<MonkeyDust> don't mention the war!
<Kebabfish> which one
<Kebabfish> there are 2
<Kebabfish> :P
<lambojack69> ???
<lambojack69> monkey im a soldier
<Xenomes> Support  in English or Dutch?
<Kebabfish> dutch
<lambojack69> aint no jungle shit real shit
<MonkeyDust> een duitse soldaat op de chat, dat wordt gevaarlijk ;)
<Kebabfish> mut niet gekker worden xD
<MonkeyDust> german soldier's, weve had that twice, lambojack69 ;)
<Kebabfish> hij zal vast vaak bezig zijn met zijn soldatenhelm ja...
<Kebabfish> belgie 2 keer idd, nederland 1 keer
<lambojack69> ahaha niet geavaalijk
<Kebabfish> nee, zeiden ze toen ook
<RawChid> Xenomes, Nederlands
<RawChid> Stel je vraag en hoop op antwoord ;)
<Xenomes> ppa's werken die met een volgorde?
<OerHeks> hoe bedoel je dat , volgorde ?
<OerHeks> volgorde van updates binnenhalen ?
<Xenomes> Ik heb namelijk twee ppa's die ik wil toevoegen. 1 is een uitgebreide maar met oudere onderdelen, en een nieuwe maar niet met alle onderdelen
<Xenomes> @OerHeks, Idd
<OerHeks> ligt eraan wat je gaat installeren, als de installer de oude onderdelen eist, pakt die die.
<OerHeks> mogenlijk krijg je dan óf een versie-conflict, als je gaat updaten ..
<OerHeks> of het werkt helemaal niet
<Xenomes> Daar was ik al bang voor
<OerHeks> welke ppa's bedoel je ?
<OerHeks> soms heb je net een eigen browsel te pakken, niet een 'officiele' ...
<Xenomes> Ik denk dat ik dan eerst het ene onderdeel installeer.
<Xenomes> ~team-iquik/+archive/xbmc-stable dit is de oude waar ik een onderdeel uitnodig heb.
<Xenomes> dit is de nieuwe ~team-xbmc/+archive/unstable waar de rest uit moet komen
<OerHeks> stable en unstable niet door elkaar gebruiken. unstable is natuurlijk de recentste
<Xenomes> van de oude heb ik alleen deze usplash-theme-xbmc nodig
<Xenomes> kan ook eerst usplash-theme-xbmc installeren daarna de ppa weghalen en dan de nieuwe er op.
<MonkeyDust> ja maar eerst opnieuw updaten na het weghalen
<Xenomes> Kan je niet installeren uit een ppa zonder het toe te voegen?
<MonkeyDust> ppa is een bron
<MonkeyDust> waardoor je ook kunt updaten
<Xenomes> Oke ieder geval bedankt voor de info, zal er vanavond eens mee gaan stoeien!
<jeffrey> Is er misschien iemand die naar mijn topic wilt kijken die al een tijdje aan de gang is?
<jeffrey> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/software-en-configuratie/youtube-63932/15/
<jeffrey> iemand?
<CasW> Sorry, geen idee
<jeffrey> Oke dankje :)
<Makesabe> Ik probeer op http://www.rtl7darts.nl/live te kijken naar live dartwedstrijden maar ik zie niets ligt dit aan mijn besturingsysteem?
<Makesabe> Ubuntu 10.1 heb ik
<trijntje_netbook> ik zal eens kijken
<trijntje_netbook> hmm, bij mij speelt i ook niet af :(
<trijntje_netbook> sukkels van rtl7
<trijntje_netbook> even iets anders proberen
<Makesabe> oke alvast bedankt zou het misschien komen doordat je silverlight moet hebben?
<OerHeks> of moonlight ?
<Makesabe> ja maar volgens mij heb ik moonlight wel
<OerHeks> ik krijg hem ook niet aan de praat, iig
<trijntje_netbook> ik krijg die stream wel in vlc, maar daar speelt i niet goed af
<trijntje_netbook> allemaal rare kleuren etc, en geen geluid
<trijntje_netbook> met deze link: http://www.rtl.nl/(ord=1299182336445)/system/video/wvx/components/sport/darts/livestream/live.xml/805.wvx
<hansw> zo, natty maar eens virtueel draaien, is het al wat?
<Makesabe> in de link doet hij het ook  niet, laadt wel eerst maar stopt daarna. Geen beeld en geen geluid
<OerHeks> hansw, ik ben nog aan het torrenten
<hansw> ah, ik download gewoon een iso
<hansw> 16 minuten
<OerHeks> ik load meer up dan ik binnenkrijg, lucky you
<RawChid> Is het de bekende silverlight + DRM probleem?
<RawChid> RTL gemist gebruikt volgens mij DRM (wat niet werkt op Ubuntu)
<Makesabe> Oke, ik heb het al opgegeven, gelukkig nog een oude pc met Windows waar het wel te volgen is. Allemaal bedankt!
<hansw> OerHeks, doe je het met een reden?
<hansw> nog 6 minuten
<OerHeks> nou, alfa3 klinkt wel goed.
<hansw> die iso kun je gewoon downloaden hoor
<hansw> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/alpha-3/
<OerHeks> ja, maar ik heb torrent aanstaan
<hansw> ok
<OerHeks> het zal wel druk zijn, hier op het netwerk
<OerHeks> 29,3%
<hansw> nog 4 minuten ofzo
<OerHeks> ik hoop dat nvidia 7025 genoeg is, anders ben ik toe aan een pciXpress videokaart
<hansw> ik draai het eerst virtueel, als die nieuwe desktop me niet aanstaat ga ik toch eens debian bekijken, de desktop dus
<OerHeks> nou, ik vraag me af of unity wel wil, virtueel
<hansw> denk het niet, maar wil weten wat hij bij een fallback zelf doet
<OerHeks> dan valt ge terug naar gnome
<hansw> als dat me bevalt ga ik wel een usb stick bouwen
<OerHeks> ik ga hem eerst live draaien idd
<hansw> of een cd fikken ja
<OerHeks> kan ook op usb
<hansw> maar niet vanavond, ik ben snotverkouden, nog tot half negen zitten werken
<OerHeks> eco logica
<OerHeks> snotverkouden, dan moet ge buiten lopen
<OerHeks> dan komt uw neus weer in balans
<hansw> had ik vanavond geen tijd voor
<hansw> zo, binnen
<hansw> zo, booten
<hansw> wtf, kan vb geen amd64 aan?
<OerHeks> :(
<OerHeks> in vbox pak ik meestal de 32 bit
<OerHeks> vbox 3.2 of 4 ?
<hansw> ik kan geen 64 bits selecteren
<hansw> 3.2.8
<OerHeks> mss 4 ose instlleren ? 10.10 ?
<hansw> this kernel requires an x86-64 cpu but only detected an i686 cpu
<hansw> ik bouw dit weekend wel een usb stick denk ik
<hansw> 10.10 ja
<OerHeks> debfx ppa > http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/virtualbox
<hansw> even qemu proberen, kijken wat die doet
<hansw> pfff, die doet het ook al niet
<hansw> ik zie vast iets over het hoofd, morgen ofzo weer verder
<OerHeks> hmm je had dus beter buiten een rondje kunnen lopen :-D
<hansw> heb je helemaal gelijk aan
<OerHeks> je hebt de iso, dus gaat wel goedkomen
<sgs1990> weet  iemand hoe het komt dat mijn microfoon op de computer het niet doet??? en hoe ik het wel zou kunnen installeren?
<OerHeks> mogenlijk muted, open terminal > alsamixer
<OerHeks> dan F4 capture
<OerHeks> bij 'input source' heb je een aantal keuzen
<OerHeks> m=mute
<sgs1990> bij imput source staat bij mice helemaal niks
<sgs1990> ook niet een blauw cakje waar balkjes in zouden kunnen komen
<OerHeks> als je nu niet direct in je juiste soundkaart zit, kan je met F6 een ander device kiezen
<OerHeks> op je laptop ?
<sgs1990> ja op de laptop
<OerHeks> heb je dan een FN toets met een mic ? aan uit
<hansw> sgs1990, usb of interne mic?
<sgs1990> nee helaas
<sgs1990> maar het werk al
<sgs1990> sorry
<OerHeks> ow mooi
<hansw> dat is snel :-)
<sgs1990> zat nie thelaam op te letten maar de mic booster stont op nul en die heb ik helemaal aangezet en nu doet hij het
<sgs1990> dankjewel Oerheks
<OerHeks> ubuntu !
<hansw> hehe
<OerHeks> zeer handig, dat yakuake, met f12 een terminal uit je panel, on top
<hansw> ik heb bijna altijd een terminal open staan
<sgs1990> yakuake is gewoon de terminal?
<OerHeks> ja, een tooltje die een terminal bestuurd, ik maak wel een screenshot
<sgs1990> ik heb hem al geinstallerd
<hansw> OerHeks, wat is er speciaal aan dan?
<sgs1990> maar dit is gewoon makkelijker zodat je niet de terminal hoeft op te zoeken in toepassingen?
<OerHeks> nou, met de F12 in en uitschuiven
<OerHeks> blijft actief
<hansw> sgs1990, zet hem gewoon in je onderste balk ofzo
<hansw> OerHeks, dat is nu wel weer zonde
<OerHeks> http://imagebin.org/140959
<OerHeks> je kan ook plaats en afmeting beheren
<OerHeks> en welk scherm, altijd scherm 2 kan ook
<OerHeks> maar bij elke ubuntu werkt ctrl + alt + T prima
<hansw> oef, ik ben er niet echt weg van als ik dat zo zie
<hansw> ik mag graag met terminals schuiven over het scherm, zeker met web/desktop based coding
<OerHeks> mischien is het beste om een terminal vanuit terminal op te starten :P
<hansw> kan ook ja
<OerHeks> dan ben je wel hard-core achterdochtig
<hansw> bij het programmeren heb ik meestal een tail open staan, een scherm met code, een scherm met een lib die ik gebruik
<hansw> dat zijn al drie terminals die ik wil zien
<OerHeks> heet dat tail ?
<hansw> tail -f /path/foobar
<hansw> of tail -xxx waarbij je xxx regels ziet
<hansw> -f is doorgaand, ook nieuwe regels
<hansw> en je hebt multitail, is geschreven door folkert van heusden, maatje van me, daar kun je in een gesplit scherm meerdere files tailen, kan ook met de gewone tail maar dan zie je het door elkaar
<hansw> OerHeks, eigenlijk wel grappig, tail was 1 van de dingen die ik de eerste weken met linux leerde, bijna niemand kent het nog
<OerHeks> ik dacht aan tail -f /var/log/dmesg
<OerHeks> om te zien wat er gebeurt als je een usb inpropt
<hansw> lol
<hansw> dat kan idd
<hansw> maar tail -f /var/log/a /var/log/b kan ook
<hansw> dan zie je ze door elkaar
<hansw> kan handig zijn bij het debuggen
<OerHeks> ehm ja
<OerHeks> niet handig.
<hansw> ligt er aan of er veel in die logfiles komt
<OerHeks> normaal kom je daar niet, tenzij je een probleem hebt
<OerHeks> ik vind wel dat je het moet weten, hoort bij je opvoeding :P
<hansw> ik weet niet beter :-)
<hansw> maja, tail -f /var/log/a|grep enzo werkt ook
<hansw> of de greps samen naar 1 logfile mikken en dat tailen
<hansw> of ....
<hansw> naja, het het unix like, verzin er iets op
<OerHeks> be creative, be succesfull
<hansw> mag ook erg graag een beetje awk enzo erdoor gebruiken
<OerHeks> snuffelen naar een tekst of datum ?
<hansw> maakt niet uit wat
<hansw> awk '{print $x " " $foo}'
<hansw> dat soort dingen blijf ik gebruiken om rapport onderdelen te maken
<hansw> |sort -rn|head 10
<hansw> -10
<OerHeks> idee voor een cursus: sneltoetsen en terminal  ?
<hansw> OerHeks, dat is grappig ja, wel eens een wedstrijdje logfile reporting bouwen gedaan met een windows collega
<OerHeks> les 1: press ctrl + alt + T
<hansw> ik kon het op 1 regel, hij had er 200 nodig
<OerHeks> oeh, dat is straf
<hansw> maar ik geloof dat die powershell tegenwoordig ook veel kan
<hansw> vandaag betrapten ze me op kennis over windows, iemand kreeg een connection refused bij het opbouwen van een ssh sessie, ik gaf aan, bel die gasten op en zeg dat ze het open moeten zetten, dat geloofde mijn collega echter niet
<hansw> dus hij gaat kloten met het ms netwerk filter ofzo
<hansw> daar haalde hij echter niet genoeg details uit
<hansw> dus ik zeg, schuif eens op, laat mij eens
<hansw> binnen 2 minuten had ik de hele flow van aanmelden, antwoord van de client, weer proberen, timeout, etc...
<hansw> toen had hij zoiets van, doe jij dat voortaan, je kunt best met windows werken
<hansw> maar het grappige was dat het gewoon gegevens intepreteren is
<hansw> het is niet veel anders dan op linux, hpux, solaris, aix
<hansw> beetje begrijpend lezen
<OerHeks> ja, doch al heb je alle informatie, dan is het nog ervaring hoe je moet lezen.
<hansw> dat kun je al snel oppakken hoor
<hansw> vereist enig inzicht maar dan heb je ook wat waar je mee verder kunt
#ubuntu-nl 2011-03-04
<JVB> Ik wil de rechten van een map aanpassen die staat bij mijn hoster
<JVB> maar ik kan die rechten niet veranderen
<JVB> hoe komt dit ?
<RawChid> Bij je hoster...
<RawChid> Hoe zit je op die bak, via SSH?
<JVB> met ftp
<RawChid> Misschien mag je geen rechten aanpassen van je hoster, kan ook..
<RawChid> Wat probeer je dan precies?
<JVB> ik wil een jommla extensie toevoegen op een bestaande site
<JVB> ik kan een map toevoegen en ook de rechten aanpassen
<JVB> maar in die map kan ik geen submap toevoegen
<JVB> 550 CHMOD 7777 images: Operation not permitted
<JVB> enig idee?
<RawChid> Ik denk dat het niet mag van je hoster
<JVB> ja vreemd
<RawChid> Maar misschien is het voor Joomla genoeg om alleen User of group schrijfrechten te geven
<RawChid> In Filezilla kun je dat makkelijk aanvinken
<JVB> de installatie van die plugin vraagt nogthans om die map
<RawChid> CHMOD 770 ofzo
<RawChid> 775 of 755 is misschien voldoende
<RawChid> En sowieso minder gevaarlijk
<JVB> ook dat zelfs gaat niet
<RawChid> Dan moet je contact met je hoater opnemen
<RawChid> hoster*
<JVB> ja daar lijkt het op
<yellabs-r2> hallo there
<yellabs-r2> :)
<yellabs-r2> wie heeft er een usb bluetooth dongle die werkt ?
<yellabs-r2> en waar hebt u deze gekocht ?
<yellabs-r2> ik heb hier een conceptronic dongle bleutooth en, je raad het al, werkt niet
<yellabs-r2> lsusb laat niet eens wat zien .,, jammer van mijn geld :(
<OerHeks> dat is naar idd.
<OerHeks> ik heb een trust dongle, werkt prima OOTB
<yellabs-r2> oh, grappig hij werkt wel.. ik leg zo uit waarom , momentje even genieten :)
<yellabs-r2> even wat telefoons rippen.. :)
<OerHeks> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
<yellabs-r2> ik had deze bluetooth dongle eigenlijk gekocht voor mijn ibm Thinkpad..
<yellabs-r2> maar daar werkte hij niet..
<yellabs-r2> dis ik denk , werk dus niet met ubuntu..
<yellabs-r2> dis = dus
<yellabs-r2> ik stop hem hier in de "big" desktop met ubuntu , en hopla , werkt meteen , vreemd eh ?
<OerHeks> thinkpad, misschien werkt hij pas na installatie en volledige reboot ?
<yellabs-r2> ik vermoed iets te maken met de usb voltage ,
<OerHeks> windows, neem ik aan ?
<yellabs-r2> nee ubuntu
<yellabs-r2> alles linux ..
<OerHeks> ah oke.
<yellabs-r2> nou ja, een beetje hackingtosh ook , :P
<yellabs-r2> maar daar doe ik niet veel mee, staat er meer voor de sier op lo
<yellabs-r2> lol
<yellabs-r2> maar in ieder geval , de bluetooth werkt dus gewoon,,,
<yellabs-r2> een ander vraagje
<OerHeks> dongle is oke, thinkpad hardware pikt hem niet op, ootb
<yellabs-r2> nu ik je toch hier spreek , ken je iemand  die werkt met en een kinect heeft ? <openkinect >
<OerHeks> nope :(
<OerHeks> ik ben zelf aan het prutsen met multi-touch
<yellabs-r2> hee leuk vertel,
<OerHeks> apple plankje, via bt
<yellabs-r2> hehe, ik zie via bluetooth de xbox 360 van iemand in de buurt..
<OerHeks> werkt nog niet zoals het hoort, en met natty komen hopenlijk verbeteringen
<yellabs-r2> wat heb je getest? xinput ? met twee muizen ?
<OerHeks> van alles, plank met en zonder muis.
<OerHeks> er is zelfs een irc kanaal, #Ubuntu-touch
<yellabs-r2> ik droom ook van een coole hack, ik heb xinput geprobeerd , dus dan 1 computer met twee muizen en twee toetsenborden
<yellabs-r2> ah
<yellabs-r2> goede tip
<yellabs-r2> dank u !
<OerHeks> dat kan, 2x tb en muis, al zou ik dan ok 2 schermen doen
<yellabs-r2> ook heb ik met webcam eviacam geprobeerd wat leuks te maken
<yellabs-r2> werkte helaas geen een van allen stabiel genoeg
<yellabs-r2> met de webcam kon je dan je pc bedienen , het is wel grappig
<yellabs-r2> hoi hannie
<yellabs-r2> leuk je te zien :)
<hannie> hi yellabs-r2
<yellabs-r2> maar OerHeks, jij knutselt van alles ?
<OerHeks> ik probeer veel idd.
<yellabs-r2> ah, grappig , ik zie de overbuurjongen zijn mobiele telefoon ( bleutooth  scan ) voorbij komen..
<yellabs-r2> wat is je laatste project geweest ?
<yellabs-r2> ik debian squeeze test  op een server en ook in een virtual box, daarna een install hierop van wordpress
<yellabs-r2> en ubuntu server natuurlijk ook getest , als vergelijk..
<yellabs-r2> :)
<OerHeks> een middag lopen prutsen met een NAS.
<yellabs-r2> oh, heerlijk he ? :)
<OerHeks> liep voor geen meter, beheer in firefox, tot ik chromium gebruikte.
<OerHeks> opera is ook prima.
<yellabs-r2> was dit freenas ? of een eigen setup met ubuntu ?
<yellabs-r2> ik heb ook chromium , soms moet ik ook daar op terugvallen in verband met niet werkende web applicaties
<OerHeks> nee, een vast bakje, met iTunes Server, FTP Server, Twonkey Media UPnP AV server, Bittorrent client, smb, ssh en nog wat grappen
<yellabs-r2> stoer :P
<OerHeks> zoiets is niet duur, alleen je moet er zelf nog disken in doen.
<yellabs-r2> ah, het was een gekochte nas ? qnap ?
<OerHeks> goedkoper is een pc natuurlijk, dan zou ik er een mediacentre van maken
<OerHeks> Sitecom MD-253
<OerHeks> dan zou ik deze 5 wel eens willen proberen > http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/03/top-5-media-center-applications-for.html
<yellabs-r2> inderdaad mooi
<yellabs-r2> okey, ga even wat eten maken...
<yellabs-r2> groetjes and 'take care" !
<OerHeks> :-)
<hannie> SWAT_, kan ik je iets vragen?
<MonkeyDust> niet vragen om iets te vragen, gewoon vragen :)
<Dykam> Woops, en toen startte xorg niet meer
<Dykam> Met NVIDIAs eigen installer geupdate naar 260, maar gnome gaf daarna een melding dat de conf kapot was. Toen koos ik om een bare bones config te maken, maar die werkt net zo min. Kom wel tot het inlogscherm, maar na inloggen flipt hij terug naar het inlogscherm
<Dykam> Zag dat er helemAAL geen xorg.conf meer was, oude backup terug gezet die van voor het installeren leek, geen effect
<Dykam> Help :P
<joris_> Dykam: Dit misschien http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=606905
<joris_> via ctrl alt F1 naar de command line
<Dykam> Daar zit ik al een tijdje in te rommelen ;)
<joris_> oh ok volgens mij heb ik het zo weleens opgelost
<Dykam> Maar misschien idd drivers reinstallen vanaf repo
<joris_> werkt het niet?
<joris_> tja
<Dykam> Zit nu effe wat anders te doen :P over 5 minuutjes weer verder met pc fixen
<joris_> ik moet zo weg, maar ik zou terugkeren naar de drivers uit de repositaries
<joris_> Natty nogwat komt over niet al te lange tijd uit en daar zitten denk ik ook weer nieuwe drivers in
<Dykam> Op zich is het wel tijd om de pc te herinstallen...
<Dykam> Een niet upgradebare 9.04
<joris_> hoezo niet upgradebaar?
<Dykam> Da's kapot gegaan
<Dykam> Halverwege 1 van de upgrades ging er iets mis
<joris_> apart...
<joris_> Moet op te lossen zijn.. zou ik zeggen en dat verklaart misschien ook je huidige problemen.
<joris_> Maar soms kost het oplossen meer tijd als het herinstalleren
<joris_> Al associeer ik dat wel meer met windows...
<Dykam> Hmm, 1 van mijn 2 schermen ziet er weer.normaal uit
<joris_> ah ok
<Dykam> En inloggen werkt, nu weer twinview aanzetten
<joris_> nou mooi
<joris_> succes! ik ben weg!
<mark29> goede avond
<mark29> zit met probleem krijg het geluid niet tehoren op ubuntu 10.10
<mark29> moerderbord asus m2v-mx se realtec alc662-gr
<OerHeks> mark29, open terminal >   alsamixer
<mark29> doet hij niets
<mark29> heb ik al geprobeerd
<OerHeks> niks op mute ?
<mark29> wit scherm
<OerHeks> misschien dat je wat aan deze procedure hebt > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<mark29> oke dat eens proberen
<OerHeks> is het toevallig een laptop ?
<Bas2> hallo
<Bas2> ik ben mijn eigen DE aan het in elkaar sleutelen, maar is mis een volume manager voor alsa
<Bas2> weet iemand een goede?
<OerHeks> zoiets als de standaard alsamixer  ?
<Bas2> eentje die verschijnt in de system tray
<Bas2> ik dacht zelf aan de standaard volume manager van gnome maar dat werkt niet
<OerHeks> ik ken wel zoiets als gamix, maar die hangt niet aan je panel
<Bas2> nu gebruik ik alsamixer die werkt ook goed alleen is het mooiste natuurlijk als het in de system tray verschijnt
<Tecumseh> goedenavond, kan iemand me in de juiste richting sturen voor kubuntu wlan met een asus a6r laptop? Volgens mij zit er een broadcom chip in
<Bas2> heeft broadcom geen open source drivers?
<Tecumseh> met de opensource driver wordt totaal geen accespoint gevonden
<Bas2> stomme vraag maar kan je de router wel vinden met ander apparatuur?
<Tecumseh> yep, dat lukt prima met een andere laptop waar windows op draait en mijn telefoon
<Tecumseh> sterker nog, dan vindt ik ruim 10 netwerken
<Bas2> ok
<Tecumseh> lspci geeft me een braodcom bcm318 chipset
<Bas2> heb je ook de meest recente versie van de driver?
<Tecumseh> nieuwe install met alle updates geïnstalleerd
<Tecumseh> moet zeggen dat google me wel iets op weg geholpen heeft, heb net het pakket firmware-b43-installer erop gezet
<OerHeks> toevallig bcm4318 ?
<Tecumseh> yep
<Tecumseh> zie dat ik net een tikfout had, alsin de 4 miste (22:06)
<Tecumseh> probleem opgelost, pakket firmware-b43-installer did the trick
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<OerHeks> jups, als de STA driver niet werkt ..
<Tecumseh> behoorlijk goede ontvangst ook nog, ruim 20 netwerken met deze
<OerHeks> druk dus. allemaal op kanaal 1 of 11 ?
<Tecumseh> nu vraag je me wel heel veel
<Tecumseh> wat bedoel je met kanaal 1 of 11?
<OerHeks> dat zijn de uiterste kanalen, connecten gebeurt meestal via kanaal 6, en standaard zoekt je router het verste vrije kanaal
<Tecumseh> aha, nu weet ik niet hoe ik kan zien wat het kanaal is waar de verbinding op zit
<Tecumseh> trouwens best frustrerend, ben nu 2 gelijke laptops aan het installeren. 2e hands gekocht, 1 voor mijn vrouw (komt kubuntu op) en 1 voor mijn zusje en die wil windows. Ben al sinds gisteravond bezig met die van mijn zusje en die van mijn vrouw ben ik een uurtje geleden aan begonnen
<Tecumseh> 1x raden  welke ondertussen al helemaal draait...
<OerHeks> ubuntu waar je nu op zit, wss
<joris__> bas2 http://softwarebakery.com/maato/volumeicon.html is een volume manager zonder gnome dependencies voor op een panel
<Bas2> ok ziet er geweldig uit
<Bas2> zal het ff uittesten
<joris__> Ik heb geprobeerd voor lubuntu en dat werkte heel goed
<joris__> Er was ook ergens een debian package
<Bas2> heel mooi het werkt
<joris__> ok  cool je hebt het al
<Bas2> bedankt joris
<joris__> np
<Bas2> dan is mijn DE klaar
<Bas2> lxde heeft toch wel zijn eigen volume manager?
<joris__> ja maar die doet maar een slide
<joris__> en soms dan zit het geluid op een andere slide, dat kun je bij volumeicon instellen
<Bas2> ok
<joris__> net als in de volume icon van gnome trouwens
<Bas2> had dat tweede probleem trouwens bij fedora
<joris__> ah ok, ik was erg blij dat ik volumeicon gevonden had, want ik kon niet echt een andere oplossing vinden zonder half kde of xfce te installeren
<Bas2> das een beetje teveel van het goede ja om kde/xfce te installeren alleen voor de volume manager
<joris__> ja maar ja het was niet voor mijn eigen laptop en de command line alsamixer was niet echt een optie
<Bas2> ok
<joris__> lxde is voor de rest wel te gek voor echt oude computers....
<joris__> Wat voor DE ben je aan het maken dan?
<Bas2> nja maken
<Bas2> gwn iets lichts
<Bas2> tint2, openbox
<Bas2> geen fratsen
<Bas2> niet dat ik een oude pc heb, maar vond het leuk om zelf iets in elkaar te zetten
<Bas2> naar eigen wensen
<joris__> ja kan ik me alles bij voorstellen, vanuit ubuntu of debian?
<Tecumseh> wat is er mis met het installeren van kde :P
<Bas2> ubuntu
<Bas2> er is niks mis met kde/gnome
<Bas2> maar vreet resources voor iets wat je niet gebruikt
<Bas2> en wilde gnome 3 voor zijn
<Bas2> als die met die oerleljke shell komt
<Bas2> of unity van ubuntu
<OerHeks> mint 11 gaat gnome 3 draaien
<Bas2> ook de shell?
<joris__> nog niet echt gekeken , maar  waarschijnlijk maakt het me  allemaal niet zoveel uit.
<OerHeks> nee geen Gnome shell >
<OerHeks> http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=1665
<joris__> Zolang ik de buttons maar weer terug rechts kan zetten ;)
<OerHeks> die buttons kan je makkelijk wisselen, ander thema kiezen.
<Bas2> ik lees dus dat mint blijft plakken aan gnome-panel
<Bas2> goede zet
<joris__> Gebruik je mint oerheks?
<OerHeks> nee, wel in vbox getest.
<OerHeks> en wat ik hoor, werkt het netjes, op netvook e.d.
<OerHeks> c/netbook
<OerHeks> ik verwacht veel van unity, doch gnome 3 en shell zullen heus wel beschikbaar komen.
<Bas2> ik vind ubuntu teveel een mac kloon worden
<Bas2> nu nog sterker met unity
<joris__> maar wel een mac kloon met veel meer vrijheid...
<Bas2> das waar
<Bas2> weet iemand trouwens hoe je de ubuntu geluiden kan uitzetten?
<Bas2> dus wanneer je iets sluit dat je niet zon geluidje krijgt te horen
<Bas2> *trommelgeluid*
<OerHeks> ow dat vind je in systeem > beheer > aanmeldscherm
<joris__> system -> administration -> login screen
<OerHeks> si
<joris__> maar hoe dat in openbox moet...
<OerHeks> ow open box..
<Bas2> :P
<joris__> tot later!
<Bas2> doei
<Bas2> ik ga er ook maar vandoor; morgen werken
#ubuntu-nl 2011-03-05
<Martijn1985> goeiemiddag, ik was bezig met het configureren van mijn samba-shares onder ubuntu 10.10, en met dat ik dat doe valt de draadloze verbinding weg. Ik had deze draaiend via de windowsdrivers, maar hij is er mee opgehouden. Bekabeld werkt internet wel. Is er iemand die mij daarmee zou kunnen helpen?
<Wiesowi> hi
<Wiesowi> ik heb een vraagje
<Wiesowi> ik heb een applicatie die ik onder wine wil draaien alleen die heeft java nodig
<Wiesowi> hoe kan ik dit oplossen
<OerHeks> hallo Wiesowi , aanvullingen voor wine doe je met winetricks
<OerHeks> wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<Wiesowi> ok ik zal ff kijken
<OerHeks> ik kijk nu ook in die list, maar vind geen java :(
<OerHeks> ziet er naar uit, dat je gewoon de windows installer moet gebruiken > http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=6626
<Wiesowi> windows installer gewoon openen met wine
<Wiesowi> ok
<Wiesowi> ik zal het proberen
<OerHeks> als je deze gedownload hebt, bekijk de file met filemanager, rechter muis > rechten
<OerHeks> check of deze 'uitvoeren´ aangevinkt staat
<OerHeks> of via terminal:   chmod +x <filename>
<Wiesowi> dankje het werkt
<Wiesowi> het programma loopt ondertussen
<Wiesowi> thanks
<OerHeks> succes Wiesowi :-)
<Wiesowi> laters
<stef> Is het mogelijk om iets te maken zodat als je je usb stick in je computer steekt, dat ubuntu deze direct zal backuppen ?
<stef> ik heb al wel een script gevonden dat bij het insteken van een stick, die stick zal herkennen en een scipt starten. Ik weet alleen niet hoe ik moet beginnen aan het kopieren van mijn bestanden
<OerHeks> rsync is een backup tool.
<OerHeks> ik gebruik rsync, plus Grsync als GUI voor Gnome.
<OerHeks> natuurlijk kan je allerlei scriptjes mee maken, op tijd, of op detectie zoals jij wil.
<stef> is er ergens een wiki te vinden over het schrijven van een eigen script ?
<stef> want ik heb gezien dat je in grsync, je commando kan zien, en dat commando moet ik eigenlijk gewoon in het een script zetten?
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/backup-shellscripts.html
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beginners/BashScripting
<stef> in mijn geval is bash het beste denk ik ?
<stef> het lukt me maar niet om een script op te starten wanneer ik mijn usb stick insteek :/
<wdh> stef, wat zou het script precies moeten doen?
<wdh> owh.. voor een backup?
<wdh> stef, http://andrioid.net/usb-automatic-backup-ubuntu
<wdh> concept is simpel :)
<wdh> overigens zal je het scriptje iets aan moeten passen.. dit script gaat ervan uit dat je iets van je computer op de usb-stick wilt zetten..
<wdh> maar dat is een eenvoudige wijziging
<wdh> moest ik ook maar eens gaan gebruiken voor de instellingen van mijn servertje :) heb nog wel een usb-stickje over
<exalt> hoi
<leoquant>  19.30 python 5: #ubunu-nl-mwanzo, #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas
<wdh> mwanzo?
<leoquant> wow wdh welkom
<leoquant> in de wondere wereld van ubuntu-nl
<wdh> :)
<leoquant> ah, DE wdh!
<leoquant> (sorry)
<wdh> ik ben hier ook niet zo vaak meer :)
<leoquant> lol ik ook niet.....
<wdh> dat verklaart dan alweer een hoop
<OerHeks> ping Powerfire
<leoquant> pythonners nog 5 minuten...
<mark29> krijg mijn geluid niet aan met ubuntu 10.10 moederbord is m2v-mx se geluidskaart is ingebouwd realtek 662- gr arralia 6 channel audio codec
<mark29> kan iemand mij daar mee helpen
<JanC> mark29: je krijgt helemaal geen geluid of niet altijd?
<mark29> nog altijd niet
<mark29> helemaal niet
<JanC> mark29: ik ga er van uit dat je gekeken hebt dat het geluid niet op "mute" of "volume 0" staat en zo?
<JanC> oh, en als je meerdere geluidskaarten hebt, check dan of de juiste gebruikt wordt
<JanC> je kan dat allebei doen in "Geluidsvoorkeuren"
<mark29> in vlc player zie ik volume op en neer gaan maar niets uit luidsprekers
<mark29> zit maar een geluidskaart in
<JanC> ook geen USB headset of een grafische kaart met HDMI of zo?
<OerHeks> heb je gister wat gehad aan https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure ??
<mark29> heb ik geprobeert vind zo gezegt geluidskaart niet
<mark29> en zit tans een in
<mark29> !!Sound Servers on this system !!----------------------------  Pulseaudio:       Installed - Yes (/usr/bin/pulseaudio)       Running - Yes  ESound Daemon:       Installed - Yes (/usr/bin/esd)       Running - No   !!Soundcards recognised by ALSA !!-----------------------------  --- no soundcards ---   !!PCI Soundcards installed in the system !!--------------------------------------  20:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT170
<mark29> hij vind hem nu wel
<JanC> mark29: "sound cards recognised by ALSA - no soundcards" betekent dat er geen driver is
<JanC> is dat een recent moederbord?
<OerHeks> VIA K8M890 uit 2007 ?
<JanC> normaal zou je ook geen geluidskaart mogen zien in "Geluidsvoorkeuren" dan trouwens
<JanC> maar 2007 is wel raar dat die totaal niet werkt--realtek 662 is een HDA-chip IIRC
<OerHeks> misschien een bios versie nakijken, mogenlijk dat een update beschikbaar is, maar dan zou ik eerst de changelog lezen.
<mark29> drie jaar oud ongeveer
<mark29> vier jaar nu
<Sanne> goeie avond, mag ik hier een praktische vraag stellen?
<hansw> Sanne, dat weten we alleen als je de vraag stelt :-)
<Sanne> aha :-)
<Sanne> hoe kom ik in de bios? ik wil ubuntu vanaf cd installeren op mijn nieuwe laptop, maar hij pakt de cd niet, en dat schijn ik in de bios in te kunnen stellen.
<Sanne> ik heb heel zorgvuldig gekeken bij het opstarten, maar niets gezien in die richting
<mark29> f8
<Sanne> de toets f8? en wanneer moet ik die intoetsen..?
<OerHeks> Del Esc F1 F2 F10
<CyberGabber> Sanne: Welk merk laptop?
<OerHeks> die volgorde probeer ik altijd
<OerHeks> 1 toets per boot
<wica> hoi
<Sanne> ik heb een asus
<OerHeks> ik gok Del
<CyberGabber> ESC
<CyberGabber> ESC, dan bootsequence...
<Sanne> ik ken niet zo veel termen, '1 toets per boot' begrijp ik niet
<OerHeks> als ik een vreemde bios wil komen, zonder aanwijzing, probeer ik 1 toets, per boot poging.
<wica> kan iemand mij vertellen, waarom als ik met gigolo naar mijn server connect om een bestand te bewerken. Dit bestand vervolgens 400 als rechten krijgt?
<CyberGabber> Sanne: Laptop staren, en vrijwel direct paar keer op ESC -toets drukken, dus nog voor je windows etc ziet
<wica> gigolo maakt een sftp verbinding naar mijn server, Ik vermoed dat ik iets in ssh moet aanpassen
<hansw> mijn asus is overigens F2
<hansw> wica, doe je het als gebruiker waar het bestand eigenaar van is?
<Sanne> een paar keer? dus het maakt niet zo veel uit hoe vaak? klnikt erg vreemd :-)
<Sanne> maar ik ga het proberen
<JanC> wica: umask setting op de server of in "gigolo" (whatever dat is)
<hansw> ik heb nog nooit umask settings in een programma meegemaakt
<wica> gevonden :)
<JanC> wel, niet echt umask, maar wel een gelijkaardige mask  ;)
<Sanne> ik kom in een scherm met 3 mogelijkheden:
<hansw> JanC, chmod? :-)
<Sanne> p0 st95 nogwat
<wica> ik moet Subsystem sftp in sshd.conf aanpassen
<Sanne> p1 matshitocdvd-ram nogwat
<Sanne> en enter setip
<cafuego> Sanne: enter setup is wat je wilt
<Sanne> (setup)
<Sanne> welke moet ik kiezen om vanaf de cd op te starten?
<hansw> Sanne, setup, en dan zoeken naar de boot sequence
<cafuego> iets als 'boot sequence' ofzo
<Sanne> ah, dat ziet er boeiend uit...
<hansw> zorg dat de cd boven aan staat
<JanC> hansw: niet chmod, wel een mask
<Sanne> ik had niet gedacht dat ik hier nog eens zou komen :-) (en ga op zoek naar boot sequence)
<hansw> JanC, vreemd, dat zou je juist aan de server willen overlaten
<JanC> je kan natuurlijk perfect een mask instellen in de client ook, of de client kan de server beïnvloeden
 * cafuego zet umask fijn in pam
<JanC> waarbij client = sftp client lib of whatever, niet noodzakelijk het programma dat je gebruikt
<JanC> niet noodzakelijk het programma waarmee je dat document bewerkt dus
<Sanne> ik zie geen 'boot sequence', bij het tabblad 'boot' zie ik wel 'cd/dvd rom drive bbs priorities' moet ik die hebben?
<cafuego> dat zal 'm wel zijn ja
<Sanne> (hij staat nu op delete boot option)
<wica> Hmm, het is niet ssh, blijkbaar doet gvim het :/
<mark29> nu heeft asus gene bios updater voor linux
<cafuego> dos is genoeg; die kunnen bijna altijd onder freedos draaien
<Sanne> mark & cafuego, zeggen jullie iets wat belangrijk is voor mij, zo ja moet ik iets anders/niet doen?
<cafuego> Sanne: ik denk niet dat je 'delete boot option' wilt doen
<cafuego> Sanne: kun je ergens de boot volgorde veranderen?
<Sanne> dat weet ik niet, omdat ik niet zo goed weet waar ik naar moet zoeken
<Sanne> ik sta nu bij het tabblad 'boot'
<Sanne> ik zie 'boot configuration' waar ik uefi boot en pxe rom aan kan 'klikken'
<Sanne> en ik zie boot option priorities waar ik boot option #1 en #2 kan kiezen
<cafuego> dat zou het kunnne zijn
<Sanne> en ik zie een rijtje van 3 opties: 'hard drive bbs priorities', 'cd/dvd rom drive bbs priorities' en delete boot option
<Sanne> oke, bij die boot option priorities staat als uitleg 'set the system boot order' dat klinkt inderdaad in de juiste richting
<Sanne> bij boot order #1 staat een P0: st95 .... getal en bij #2 staat p1: matshitavdv-ram
<Sanne> ik geloof dat ik dat juist om moet draaien?
<cafuego> yep
<cafuego> dat gaat meestal met page-up ofzo
<Sanne> :-) (dat ga ik proberen...)
<Sanne> ja hij doet het :) DANK!
<hansw> Sanne, vergeet niet de cd eruit te halen na de installatie :-)
<MrChrisDruif> hansw: Dat wordt toch verteld als je klaar bent met installeren en je moet rebooten?
<Sanne> goede tip! ik wil eerst even proberen voor ik echt ga installeren.
<hansw> ja, maar weet jij hoeveel mensen lezen MrChrisDruif ? :-)
<MrChrisDruif> hansw: Goed? (Bijna) niemand? Dat? Nog best wel een hoop volgens mij....
<cafuego> MrChrisDruif: Vast wel zo'n 0.02 procent
<hansw> MrChrisDruif, ik zie het zo vaak
<Sanne> alleen, lijkt de cd niet te pakken, hij zoemt af en toe en stopt dan weer, en op het scherm is het de hele tijd zwart met onderin een poppetje met een circel er om en nog een tekentje
<hansw> druk eens op enter ofzo
<hansw> spatiebalk
<hansw> en geduld
<MrChrisDruif> Sanne: Soms duurt het even voor de cd laad...
<MrChrisDruif> Vooral op trage systemen....weet niet wat je draait <_<"
<Sanne> die doen beiden niets, zou het kunnen dat de cd niet goed is?
<Sanne> het is een nieuwe laptop, ik hoop niet dat hij traag is ;-)
<hansw> dan zou je nu al wel wat moeten zien ja
<Sanne> ik ga nog even afwachten... en wat moet ik anders doen om weer windows op te starten of in de boot te komen of af te sluiten?
<hansw> de boot volgorde terugzetten in de bios
<hansw> zoals het orgineel stond
<Sanne> ja maar hoe kan ik nu naar de bios? weer met esc?
<MrChrisDruif> Nieuw is relatief O:-)
<Sanne> ja da's waar en je hebt ook grote variatie in het nieuwe..
<MrChrisDruif> hansw: Moest Sanne de boot volgorde veranderen? Kan toch ook eenmalig? Boot preferences ofzo?
<MrChrisDruif> Dat ook....netbooks zijn niet snel bijv, maar kunnen wel nieuw zijn :D
<Sanne> ik geloof dat ik dit heb: een intel pentium II, 500 op de harte schijf en 4 geheugen
<hansw> 4? megabyte? :-)
<hansw> een pentium 2 is echt al heel oud
<Sanne> ja dan kan het nog wel even duren met laden hans ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Pentium II? =-O
<MrChrisDruif> En dat noem je nieuw? :P
<Sanne> maar even.. esc doet ook niets, moet ik de cd weer open doen?
<Sanne> het is een nieuwe laptop, ik heb niet gezegd dat het een recente processor is :p
<MrChrisDruif> Ow....voor jou nieuw bedoel je?
<Sanne> uhm ik weet niet of ik nog goed begrijp wat jij bedoelt dat ik bedoel..
<Sanne> maar ik krijg liever een praktische tip wat ik met die cd moet doen, ik heb niet het idee dat hij aan het laden is, hij draait echt maar 1 seconde, daarna paar seconden stil, en dat al bijna 20 minuten
<OerHeks> ik denk dat  ubuntu ( gnome ) er niet op gaat draaien.
<Sanne> ik heb de cd er uit gehaald
<Sanne> krijg nu "edd error bb00 reading sector
<Sanne> invalid or corrupt kernel image.
<Sanne> boot:
<Sanne> edd: error bb00 reading sector
<Sanne> what to do :-)
<Sanne> (ik ben een leek, dat hebben jullie nu wel door)
<Sanne> het is wel heel stil.. er is vast wel iemand die weet wat ik kan doen?
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...sorry
<MrChrisDruif> Je hebt dus een Pentium II?
<OerHeks> ik zou Lubuntu proberen i.p.v. ubuntu.
<MrChrisDruif> OerHeks: Shoot! Wou ik net zeggen :D
<hansw> daar lijkt het wel op ja, p2
<OerHeks> of de alternate cd, en dan openbox als gdm
<Sanne> ik ga pentium II even checken...
<Sanne> wat is het voordeel van Lubuntu?
<OerHeks> mogenlijk dat die pc dit wel kan draaien
<OerHeks> hoeveel geheugen zit erin ?
<MrChrisDruif> Sanne: Lubuntu draait op LXDE ipv Gnome
<MrChrisDruif> LXDE = Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment
<Sanne> http://www.informatique.nl/519176/asus-k72f-ty117v.html
<Sanne> pentium Dual core :-)
<Sanne> MrChrisDruif, oke, en zijn er ook nadelen aan verbonden?
<OerHeks> haha dat is geen Pentium II
<MrChrisDruif> xD, nee...geen Pentium II :D
<OerHeks> ge heeft een dual core, met ddr3 ram
<Sanne> (pentium II koop je nu denk ik idd ook niet meer nieuw :-))
<Sanne> zo'n leek ben ik dus haha
<MrChrisDruif> Vond het ook al raar....nieuw en Pentium II
<MrChrisDruif> Maar goed...
<MrChrisDruif> LXDE; tsja, wat kan ik erover zeggen :P
<Sanne> maargoed...  op dit moment staat er op die laptop dus die melding en ik weet niet wat te doen (behalve ondertussen de was opvouwen.. :-))
<MrChrisDruif> Het is allemaal nét iets anders dan Gnome....dingen als Compiz zijn standaard niet geïnstalleerd enzo...
<OerHeks> nou, Intel Mobile HM55
<MrChrisDruif> (Compiz kan je pc mooie animaties laten maken)
<Sanne> kleine verschillen, maar met deze pentium dual core is LCDE misschien minder nodig dan met een pentium 2?
<Sanne> (LXDE)
<MrChrisDruif> Juah, ik denk dus ook eerder dat het aan je CD ligt...
<MrChrisDruif> Heb je de ISO gecontroleerd voor je hem ging branden? Heb je de CD gecheckt voor je ging installeren?
<Sanne> er staat nu: "EDD: Error bb00 reading sector 7960  invalid or corrupt kernel image. boot: Edd: error bb99 reading sector 2084"
<OerHeks> nou, Intel Mobile HM55 , die bug is bekend
<MrChrisDruif> OerHeks: Ligt dus aan de mobo?
<OerHeks> chipset, ik lees dat een nieuwere kernel de oplossing kan zijn > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1393413
<OerHeks> en de laatste pagina is dec 2010, bug still exists
<OerHeks> welke kernel zit er in 10.10 ?
<MrChrisDruif> Ow....had vandaag nog een kernel update geïnstalleerd
<Sanne> praten jullie over mijn laptop/probleem?
<OerHeks> ja
<MrChrisDruif> OerHeks: 2.6.35 ?
<OerHeks> ja, de 10.04 gebruikt 2.6.32.x
<OerHeks> dus mogenlijk dat 10.10 wel boot.
<Sanne> ik begrijp er weinig van, en vooral weet ik niet wat ik nu moet doen. Ik ben op zoek naar een concrete tip voor nu: moet ik de laptop dichtdoen, een toets indrukken, een commanco geven?
<MrChrisDruif> Sanne: Welke versie van Ubuntu ben je aan het installeren?
<Sanne> ik kan ook gaan slapen en morgen wel zien ('s ochtends ben ik in betere doen dan 's nachts)
<Sanne> ik ben nu niets aan het installeren, want ik heb de cd-lade open gedaan
<Sanne> maar ik wil 10.10 installeren
<MrChrisDruif> Ok, dat vroegen OerHeks en ik ons af.... OerHeks dacht/hoopte dat 10.10 wel wil booten...
<Sanne> wat betekent 'booten'?
<MrChrisDruif> Maar had je de ISO gecheckt toen je hem binnen had Sanne? Of de gebrande CD?
<MrChrisDruif> Booten is opstarten
<Sanne> ik dacht dat ik de gebrande cd kon checken door de laptop op te starten met de cd er in, maar dat had ik wellicht fout
<Sanne> voordat hij gebrand werd, checkte het programma wel eerst iets en dat was toen goed, alleen dacht ik toen dat hij aan het branden was, maar dat bleek niet zo, want na dat checken vroeg hij of ik wou branden
<MrChrisDruif> Dat klopt, maar *uit me hoofd* zeg ik dat je het daarvoor ook kon testen
<MrChrisDruif> Maar ISO kan/moet je apart checken tegen de checksum...
<Sanne> toen heb ik nee gekozen, zodat ik er nog even ovfer na kon denken, en daarna heb ik wel gebrand, maar zonder nogmaals te checken
<MrChrisDruif> Maar Sanne: als je zelf zegt dat je meer een ochtendmens bent, kan je beter dan terugkomen :)
<Sanne> maargoed, dit is op zich niet zo relevant voor waar mijn laptop nu staat, met die error
<Sanne> nog een paar uur en het is ochtend ;-)
<Sanne> het voornaamste waar ik naar op zoek ben, is of ik nu iets kan doen zodat mijn laptop uit staat, of in windows zodat ik hem weer uit kan zetten
<Sanne> dat lijkt me prettig, dan slaap ik wat fijner :-)
<MrChrisDruif> Je kan evt. de ISO alsnog checken?
<Sanne> maar als jullie dat niet weten (of me niet willen zeggen ;-)) ga ik inderdaad wel binnenkort naar bed
<MrChrisDruif> winmd5sum is een makkelijk programma daarvoor...(zal ff linkje zoeken)
<Sanne> in mijn nieuwe laptop kan ik nu niets
<MrChrisDruif> Niet willen komt niet in m'n woordenboek voor hier :P
<Sanne> en mijn oude is te traag, daar doe ik liever niets meer...
<Sanne> nu ben ik wel blij dat ik hem heb natuurlijk, zodat ik met jullie kan chatten terwijl ik op die ander iets probeer te installeren... maar verder wil ik er graag vana (ik ben niet voor niets tegelijk de was aan het opvouwen... zo traaaaag)
<MrChrisDruif> Ok...
<MrChrisDruif> Dus op Windows had je de ISO binnengehaald? Maar die staat dus op je laptop?
<Sanne> ja idd
<Sanne> maar ik heb dus ook de laptop waar ik nu op werk, maar daar kan ik dat bestand idd niet checken
<cafuego> zoooo
<MrChrisDruif> Hmmm...
<Sanne> Ik ga nog een keer duidelijk mijn vraag omschrijven, en als het me niet duidelijk wordt ga ik idd slapen:  Ik heb de cd-lade open en een zwart scherm met een paar regels tekst:
<Sanne> "EDD: Error bb00 reading sector 7960  invalid or corrupt kernel image. boot: Edd: error bb99 reading sector 2084"
<Sanne> wat kan ik doen om mijn computer hier uit te krijgen zodat ik hem kan afsluiten? (daarna opstarten in windows of bios lukt me wel en dan kan ik ook zelf de cd controleren etc)
<Sanne> (ik ben niet boos hoor, maar soms  via die chat is niet altijd duidelijk of de ander begrijjpt wat je bedoelt)
<OerHeks> nou, tot zover ik begrijp, zou de 10.10 cd het moeten doen, misschein met een aanpassing waar in de link over gesproken word
<OerHeks> diegene deed een Text install, en nainstallatie de grub aangepast met nomodeset
<Sanne> ja maar oerheks, daar heb ik nu niets aan, want als ik de cd-lade weer dicht doe, gebeurt er niets
<OerHeks> nu zit ik ook aan de beta van 11.04 te denken, Natty alfa 3 .. maar die is nog in test.
<OerHeks> ow ook niet als je geheel je laptop weer reboot ?
<OerHeks> power knop 10 sec vast houden zodat deze uit gaat.
<Sanne> hoe moet ik mijn laptop rebooten? oh dat...
<Sanne> dat is een nogal radicale methode, is dat het beste nu denk je?
<OerHeks> dat is radikaal, maar doet geen kwaad.
<Sanne> oke in dat geval durf ik het aan
<OerHeks> beter dan de stroom eraf en de batterij eruit.
<Sanne> je moet toch voorzichtig omgaan met een nieuw bakkie... nietwaar?
<OerHeks> zekers.
<Sanne> dit werkt en hij start gewoon op in windows (cd lade is open) dus ik ga slapen
<Sanne> dank voor al het geduld en gepuzzel!
<OerHeks> yw
<Sanne> oerheks, had je die tip niet een uur eerder kunnen geven? ;-) zo simpel... nou ja...
<OerHeks> ow :(
<OerHeks> ik had dat niet door
<Sanne> blijkbaar was mijn vraag een uur geleden niet duidelijk...
<Sanne> dus het is misschien meer mijn eigen schuld... ;-)
<OerHeks> ik ben blij dat je nu kan slapen :-)
<Sanne> ja ik ook... ciao
#ubuntu-nl 2011-03-06
<MrChrisDruif> OerHeks: Wou Sanne alleen opnieuw opstarten naar Windows? :P
<OerHeks> ja, uit deze crash
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<MrChrisDruif> Vraag was blijkbaar niet duidelijk....had hem ook niet door
<OerHeks> effin, ik werd wakker van 'want als ik de cd-lade weer dicht doe, gebeurt er niets'
<MrChrisDruif> Ik snapte al dat "lade is open"....
<MrChrisDruif> niet*
<MrChrisDruif> Maar goed...kga er vandoor....kspreek je later weer :)
<hansw> zo, gasten alweer terug, 1tje te dronken ....
<hansw> _zucht_
<OerHeks> dat is knap
<hansw> hij kan er niet tegen
<hansw> wel jammer, mijn zoon en twee vrienden wilden gewoon even beetje kroegen
<hansw> naja, nog een beetje jimmy page op de speakers
<hansw> en dan slapen denk ik
<odracir34> mag ik iets vragen
<trijntje> dat mag altijd
<MrChrisDruif> Sure, vraag maar raak :)
<odracir34> ik wil een software prog. installeren, geeft het een foutmelding heeft de  libqtcore4 4.7 nodig.
<odracir34> deze gedownload
<odracir34> wil ik deze installeren
<odracir34> geeft hij een  fout melding aan,  libqtcore4 3.5.3 nodig ?
<odracir34> terwijl er een 4.5.3 geinstal. staat
<odracir34> ik keek net in de spiegel, ik leek net een dom blon dje met cup cc
<trijntje> 4.5.3 is niet 3.5.3, dus je hebt een te nieuwe versie van libqtcore4
<trijntje> welk programma probeer je te installeren, kan je het niet in het softwarecentrum vinden?
<odracir34> staat er niet bij
<odracir34> spotnet ligt
<odracir34> in synaptic staat het niet
<MrChrisDruif> Een dom blondje die synaptic gebruikt? Dan valt het volgens mij wel mee hoe dom je bent odracir34
<MrChrisDruif> Maar welk programma probeer je te installeren?
<odracir34> de 4.5.3 staat geinstaleerd in synaptic
<odracir34> ik probeer het progamma spotnet te installeren
<trijntje> "spotnet light" geeft maar 4 hits bij google, weet je zeker dat het zo heet?
<odracir34> spotnet zonder light
<odracir34> spotnet lite
<odracir34> hij vraag telkens om de 4.7
<odracir34> heb ik een 4.7 .deb gevonden gaat ubuntu zeiken om een eerdere versie
<trijntje> welke versie van ubuntu heb je en welke versie van spotlite probeer je?
<odracir34> ik heb de 9.10 k k en het gaat om spotnet lite 1.0
<odracir34> amd64
<trijntje> die spotlight link op hun site is voor ubuntu Maverick, dus 10.10
<odracir34> hehe
<odracir34> als ik de 10.10 instal doet mijn logitec draadloos ttb het niet meer
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, SpotLite is voor Maverick...
<odracir34> en wat nu ?
<trijntje> hmm, ik denk dat die .deb niet gaat lukken, dus of zelf compilen (als dat mogelijk is), of anders naar 10.10 en je probleem met je logitech oplossen
<trijntje> ik moet nu gaan, succes er mee!
<MrChrisDruif> Bij de control van de AMD64 staat dat hij depends op libqtcore4 (>= 4.7)
<odracir34> het probleem is niet op te lossen
<odracir34> met de logitec ttb]
<MrChrisDruif> Waarom niet?
<odracir34> omdat ik daar al maanden mee bezig ben geweest en hier ook heb gevraagd
<MrChrisDruif> Ok, maar alsnog....volgens de control die in de AMD64 staat wil hij libqtcore4 (>= 4.7) en niet 3.5.3
<MrChrisDruif> Hij wil zelfs hoger dan 4.7 hebben
<CasW> Hoger dan of gelijk aan
<MrChrisDruif> Goed, hoger dan 4.6 ;)
<MrChrisDruif> De i386 ook trouwens
<MrChrisDruif> odracir34: Wat zegt Ubuntu over die eerdere versie als je 4.7 wil installeren?
<odracir34> hij geeft een fout melding aan moment ff zoeken
<MrChrisDruif> Gebruik paste.ubuntu.com als het meedere regels is
<odracir34> oke
<odracir34> mom
<odracir34> http://paste.ubuntu.com/576376/
<odracir34> duurde even
<MrChrisDruif> Paste.ubuntu.com hoef je alleen te gebruiken bij errors die meerdere lijnen innemen :)
<MrChrisDruif> Is tegen het flooden
<odracir34> oke
<Sebastian> goede morgen allemaal
<MrChrisDruif> Sebastian: Hoi
<MrChrisDruif> odracir34: libqt4-scripttools verwacht dus versie 4.5.2-0ubuntu1?
<MrChrisDruif> odracir34: Welke .deb heb je gebruikt om te upgraden?
<Sebastian> reboot
<MrChrisDruif> odracir34: En installeert de .deb van spotlite niet de juiste dependencies? :-/
<MrChrisDruif> Sebastian: Ga je gang :)
<sebastian_> terug
<MrChrisDruif> Die sebastian_; zo snel
<sebastian_> was ubuntu aan het installen....daarna reboot en heb nu al 370 mb aan updates binnen die ik un install
<MrChrisDruif> Heerlijk om Engels en Nederlands door elkaar heen te gebruiken O:-)
<sebastian_> :-)
<MrChrisDruif> Maar ook fijn dat Ubuntu in 1x alle update gewoon binnen haalt en je niet naar 300 sites hoeft te gaan om de updates te vinden....soms zijn PPA's ook wel makkelijk O:-)
<odracir34> MrChrisDruif,  de 10.10
<sebastian_> zeker
<odracir34> had even bezoek
<MrChrisDruif> Maar eens al me ppa's opsnorren....of gewoon niet updaten naar 11.04
<MrChrisDruif> odracir34: Ja, de 10.10
<sebastian_> deze pc gaat in de bar
<sebastian_> kan ik tijdens het zuipen nog een beetje interneppen
<MrChrisDruif> odracir34: Er staat wel bij dat hij voor maverick is, maar behalve depends zie ik eigenlijk niets staan waardoor het niet zou kunnen....misschien nog een paar repos installeren...
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<MrChrisDruif> sebastian_: Welke Ubuntu zet je erop? 10.04.1 of .2 als die al uit is? Anders moet je je bar zo vaak updaten O:-)
<sebastian_> latest
<MrChrisDruif> sebastian_: Natty? =-O
<sebastian_> 10.10
<MrChrisDruif> Ow....dus niet latest O:-)
<odracir34> zal eens kijken MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Latest stable
<sebastian_> hmmm fresh van ubuntu sit
<odracir34> er was iets met die kernel, daar hadden ze iets veranderd van de 10.10, zodat mijn ttb het niet meer deed , en op de 9.10 wel
<Gotiniens> de .1 .2 releases zijn gewoon update van de iso met alle updates uitgebracht sinds de release
<Gotiniens> na een update heb je gewoon .1 of .2 dus niks om je je zorgen te maken
<sebastian_> vaag..... tot nu toe draait ie beter dan windhoos
<sebastian_> You are using Ubuntu 10.10                 - the Maverick Meerkat - released in October 2010 and supported until April 2012
<MrChrisDruif> Gotiniens: Dat weet ik, maar scheelt weer downloaden als je niet geïnstalleerd hebt O:-)
<sebastian_> och....glas
<MrChrisDruif> niet=net
<MrChrisDruif> sebastian_: Draait IE beter dan in Windows? :P
<Gotiniens> MrChrisDruif, tja ik weet niet hoe het bij jullie zit, maar ik heb geen datalimiet dus het boeit me niks :)
<sebastian_> wat een vraag.......zelfs een pentium 1 met linux draait beter dan windows
<MrChrisDruif> odracir34: Je kan je kernel patchen, maar goed: je kan ook een alternatief zoeken voor SpotLite, zullen er vast genoeg zijn(?)
<MrChrisDruif> sebastian_: IE = Internet Explorer ;)
<sebastian_> bende
<sebastian_> MrChrisDruif nu nog mn compaq 701ed op ubuntu draaien en ik ben klaar maar mn doggie heeft hem met zn staart vanochtend op de grond gezwiebert en nu is de HD broken
<MrChrisDruif> Harddisk?
<odracir34> ik zal eens kijken MrChrisDruif
<odracir34> ben er van tussen :)
<sebastian_> MrChrisDruif niet zo erg.....want wou toch een grotere kopen (hardeschijf)
<sebastian_> odracir34 fijn weekend
<MrChrisDruif> Ow....wilde net tegen odra zeggen dat 'ie ook de Windows versie kan draaien in m.b.v. Wine O:-)
<MrChrisDruif> sebastian_: Je kan beter HDD als afk. voor hardeschijf gebruiken ;)
<sebastian_> hard disk drive hehe
<MrChrisDruif> HD kan ook refereren naar tv (als in HD tv ;))
<sebastian_> klopt
<MrChrisDruif> Vandaar dat ik het vroeg....kon namelijk zijn dat je scherm kapot was...
<MrChrisDruif> sebastian_: Maar misschien kunnen we dit gesprek voortzetten in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic, aangezien het een beetje offtopic is? (als niet geen vragen etc :P)
<MrChrisDruif> niet=in
<sebastian_> eigenlijk heb ik wel een vraag
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...vraag maar raak :P
<sebastian_> een compaq 701ed met ingebouwde simkaart met umts
<MrChrisDruif> Leuk
<sebastian_> jep...maar kan de drivers er niet voor vinden
<MrChrisDruif> Drivers?
<sebastian_> zodat ik het werkend krijg....met windhoos heb ik een programma genaamt connection manager van HP
<MrChrisDruif> Toe maar...
<sebastian_> lol
<MrChrisDruif> Zuiger :P
<MrChrisDruif> Gaat hij ineens weg...
<MrChrisDruif> En zuiger breed nemen: motormechanica, rietje....maakt me niet uit :P
<stef> kan iemand mij helpen met een mailserver in te stellen?
<MrChrisDruif> Sorry stef geen ervaring daarmee :)
<stef> misschien kan je me wel verder helpen met iets anders dan ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Wat wil je doen? Lokaal een mailserver gaan draaien? Waarom? :)
<stef> ik ben ook het volgende aan het proberen:
<MrChrisDruif> Woohoo, multiproject mens :P
<stef> ik wil dat als ik mijn usb stick insteek in mijn server, dat ubuntu deze automatisch gaat herkennen en backuppen.
<stef> zekers;)
<stef> En over mail server, ik wil dat deze mails kan sturen naar een email adres, dat is altijd handig om bv een status, een log, of temperaturen door te sturen.
<MrChrisDruif> Automatisch herkennen en backuppen? :P
<stef> ja :D
<MrChrisDruif> Heb wel eens een wiki artikel gezien over backuppen...ff opzoeken
<stef> een bash script schrijven is me gelukt, en het werkt ook, maar ubuntu wil hem niet openen wanneer ik een stick insteek
<MrChrisDruif> Misschien staat er iets bij waar je wat aan hebt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<stef> http://ninetynine.be/blog/2009/03/ubuntu-backup-to-usb-drive-on-mount/
<stef> deze heb ik net gevonden, ik ga hem nu eens in vmware testen
<CasW> Weet hier iemand toevallig hoe ik mail van (een oude versie van) Pegasus naar Thunderbird kan krijgen?
<MrChrisDruif> Geen ervaring met Pegasus (mooi paard trouwens ;)) maar zit er niet ergens een backup functie in Pegasus?
<stef> hoe kan ik een bestand aanmaken in /etc/udev/rules.d/ als root ?
<stef> gewoon met teksteditor, opslaan en daarna chown doen ?
<MrChrisDruif> stef: What?
<CasW> Nee, tenminste niet in deze versie. Hij is echt heel oud, en ik heb al meerdere uren moeten zoeken om de files ten minste te vinden...
<CasW> (het zijn *.pmm-files)
<MrChrisDruif> stef: zit je in terminal/server editie? (Dat idee kreeg ik namelijk)
<stef> ik heb gewoon ubuntu dekstop
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay...
<stef> en ik moet een nieuwe rule aanmaken
<stef> maar deze moet denk ik root rechten krijgen ?
<MrChrisDruif> gksude gedit > bestand aanmaken > opslaan in /etc/udev/rules.d/ ?
<MrChrisDruif> Als je niet gewoon daar kan opslaan
<MrChrisDruif> Met (gk)sudo open je een programma met root rechten (gk zorgt voor een pop-up window met de wachtwoord vraag :P), daarna kan je overal opslaan met dat programma
<MrChrisDruif> gksudo schijnt iets beter te zijn voor gtk programma's <_<" (Ooit eens gehoord)
<CasW> Oh, ik dacht voor programma's met een GUI?
<CasW> (überhaupt een GUI, dus ook met Qt of zo)
<Jitse> CasW Heb je hier iets aan? http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=199674
<CasW> Ik hoop het, maar ik heb ook http://tobylyte.blogspot.com/2005/09/migrate-from-pegasus-mail-to.html al gevonden, en daar spreken ze expliciet van *.pmm-files, dus dat lijkt me ook goed
<MrChrisDruif> Mag ook...
<MrChrisDruif> Zo bedoelde ik het ook meer volgens mij.....maar goed, meeste programma's zijn gtk bij ubuntu :P
<stef> hoe kan ik udev herstarten via terminal ?
<CasW> OpenTeacher niet :p Daar schrijf ik aan mee :D :p
<Jitse> sudo service udev restart
<Jitse> volgensmij
<MrChrisDruif> CasW: Ok...waarom Qt en niet gtk?
<stef> Jiste, dan krijg ik: udev start/running, process 1668
<stef> is het dan herstart ? :D
<stef> sudo gedit
<stef> zo kan ik ook een nieuw bestand aanmaken ?
<MrChrisDruif> Sudo gedit werkt ook...
<CasW> Qt was beter... Ik weet niet meer precies waarom, moet je maar 's vragen in #openteacher, maar we waren al bezig met Qt, dus bleven we daar maar mee bezig. En nu gaan ze toch ook Qt meeleveren met Ubuntu?
<MrChrisDruif> (Dan krijg je niet een mooie schermpje dat vraagt om je wachtwoord...)
<MrChrisDruif> En met het typen van je wachtwoord zie je niets verschijnen op je scherm, dat hoort
<MrChrisDruif> Woohoo, Lubuntu LTS (10.04 dus :P) binnen
<stef> het script werkt niet :/
<stef> deze heb ik aangemaakt:
<stef> SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", KERNEL=="sd?1", ATTRS{product}=="Freecom Network Drive", NAME="freecomHD", RUN+="/usr/bin/usb_backup.sh"
<stef> en in /usr/bin/usb_backup.sh   heb ik  #!/bin/bash sudo mkdir /data/hdd3
<stef> dus normaal zou hij toch een nieuwe map moeten aanmaken ,
<MrChrisDruif> mkdir maakt nieuwe dir aan idd
<studyurnme> heb je /usr/bin/usb_backup.sh uitvoerbaar gemaakt? (met bijvoorbeeld: sudo chmod 700 /usr/bin/usb_backup.sh)
<stef> het script opent dus gewoon niet wanneer ik mijn usb in steek
<stef> oh nee
<stef> even doen
<MrChrisDruif> studyurnme: Je kan beter chmod +x doen
<MrChrisDruif> Anders verander je misschien wel alle rechten van een bestand
<MrChrisDruif> Niet altijd even handig
<studyurnme> MrChrisDruif, ik zeg niet voor niets 'bijvoorbeeld'
<studyurnme> maar misschien wel zo veilig
<MrChrisDruif> Als je +x doet weet je wat je doet...en kan je het ook gemakkelijk omdraaien door -x
<stef> met de chmod 700 het is niet gelukt
<MrChrisDruif> En +x stef?
<stef> dus gewoon: sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/usb_backup.sh
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<stef> of chmod +x 700 ?
<stef> ok gewoon +x
<MrChrisDruif> Laatste
<MrChrisDruif> Alleen +x
<stef> heb het gedaan
<stef> kan ik nu gewoon mijn usb uitrekken en terug insteken ?
<stef> of moet ik eerst nog iets anders doen ?
<MrChrisDruif> Je wilt het eXecutable maken...vandaar +x....als je die rechten wilt terughalen doe je -x
<stef> ik heb de usb terug ingestoken maar geen resultaat
<stef> als ik kijk naar mijn /data/ , die heeft de rechten van administrator
<stef> kan het daar ook aan liggen ?
<MrChrisDruif> Weet ik niet...
<stef> is er een mogelijkheid om te zien of mijn stick wel de regel gebruikt ?
<MrChrisDruif> Maar je wilt dus je Ubuntu backuppen naar usb?
<stef> nee andersom :D
<stef> ik wil
<stef> dat als mijn data gekopieerd word naar mijn ubuntu :D
<stef> al*
<stef> dus ik steek usb stick in, ubuntu gaat alles kopieren van de sitck naar harde schijf. en ik kan stick weer uittrekken
<MrChrisDruif> Had je die back_up.sh van die site wel omgeschreven dat hij vanaf je usb naar comp cp't?
<MrChrisDruif> En de mountpoint? Heb je die goed?
<stef> ik was nu eerst aan het testen, dat ubuntu een map zou annamken als ik mijn stick in steek (het kopieren is voor later als het echt werkt)
<stef> en de mountpoint, bedoel je dan in de 'rule' ?
<stef> SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", KERNEL=="sd?1", ATTRS{product}=="Freecom Network Drive", NAME="freecomHD", RUN+="/usr/bin/usb_backup.sh"
<stef> sd?1, dan moet hij ze normaal nemen?
<MrChrisDruif> Regel 3 van die usb_backup.sh van die site die je gaf
<MrChrisDruif> Ook die...heb je wel een Freecom Network Drive etc?
<stef> nee, maar ik dacht dzt dit gewoon een naam zou zijn
<stef> dus dat als ik mijn stick in ging steken, dat ubuntu dit als naam zou gebruiken. maar dat is niet ?
<MrChrisDruif> Nee :)
<stef> oeps :$
<stef> kan ik ATTRS{product}=="Freecom Network Drive", NAME="freecomHD" gewoon weglaten ?
<stef> zodat ik gewoon dit krijg: SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", KERNEL=="sd?1", RUN+="/usr/bin/usb_backup.sh"
<MrChrisDruif> "I bought a new Freecom HDD 500GB and..." vandaar al dat Freecom spul in zijn scripts enzo
<MrChrisDruif> En hij heeft niet eens mooie scripts gemaakt...iedereen die ze wil gebruiken moet ze omschrijven naam zijn/haar gebruikers naam etc :P
<stef> dus ik mag het gewoon weglaten en er SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", KERNEL=="sd?1", RUN+="/usr/bin/usb_backup.sh" van maken ?
<MrChrisDruif> 1e naam = naar
<stef> maar ik wil ook mijn eigen csript gaan schrijven later, het is nie de bedoeling dat ik zijn script ga gebruiken :)
<MrChrisDruif> Euhm....je hebt alleen test data erop staan neem ik aan? :)
<MrChrisDruif> Proberen kan altijd
<stef> jaja er staat niets belangrijk op de usb, gewoon wat test mappen :D
<MrChrisDruif> Wat was het ookalweer...als je $USER gebruikt ipv zijn naam, neemt hij de juiste gebruikers naame
<MrChrisDruif> Als je crossplatform wil dat het script de gebruikers home folder gebruikt, moet je @USER_HOME gebruiken als ik me niet vergis...
<MrChrisDruif> Scripten is wel leuk :P
<MrChrisDruif> @=$
<stef> SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", KERNEL=="sd?1", RUN+="/usr/bin/usb_backup.sh" werkt niet :/
<MrChrisDruif> Ok...
<MrChrisDruif> Je werkt gewoon in Ubuntu neem ik aan, niet server dus?
<stef> idd
<MrChrisDruif> Owjah...gedit...*stupid*
<stef> kan het zijn dat ik nog iets moet gaan mounten van mijn stick ?
<MrChrisDruif> usbutils zou je usb automatisch moeten moeten volgens mij
<stef> ja dat dacht ik ook.
<stef> een paar dagen geleen had ik deze geprobeerd:
<stef> http://andrioid.net/usb-automatic-backup-ubuntu
<stef> die deed het, maar dan moest ik wel mount en umount doen voor het werkte
<MrChrisDruif> Als je een usb in je pc steekt, krijg je dan geen meldingen?
<stef> dan krijg ik het venster van mijn usb
<CasW> Waarom kan hij mijn files niet openen 'for reading'? Ik heb ze 777 gechmod
<MrChrisDruif> Weird... <_<"
<CasW> Ja, dat dacht ik ook...
<MrChrisDruif> Voor beide is het weird...
<CasW> Ohyeah, het is me gelukt, met een kleine aanpassing aan de opdracht die zij zeiden dat ik moest doen...
<MrChrisDruif> Wat ben je aan het proberen CasW?
<CasW> pegasus-mails naar Thunderbird krijgen
<MrChrisDruif> Owjah...
<MrChrisDruif> FF geduld stef, moet even een mailtje afmaken...
<stef> ik heb tijd hoor ;) ben al 3 dagen bezig met die usb werkend te krijgen :p
<CasW> Maar volgens mij is het nu gelukt
<stef> bij mij ?
<CasW> Nee, bij mij
<stef> aah oké sorry :D
<stef> want bij mij nog altijd niet :p
<CasW> Succes dan maar
<stef> bedankt :D
<MrChrisDruif> stef: heb je dit gedaan om udev te herstarten? sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart
<stef> nee want ik krijg dan dit:
<stef> rather than invoking init script trough /etc/inti.d, use the service(8) utility, e.g. service udev restart
<stef> dus ik moet sudo service udev restart gebruiken denk ik
<MrChrisDruif> denk het ook....wat een grappige webpagina dus :P
<stef> inderdaad :p
<stef> echt raar dat  het maar niet wil lukken :(
<MrChrisDruif> Had je het script (usb_backup.sh) precies overgenomen zoals het er stond?
<stef> nee ik heb dit gedaan:
<stef> #!/bin/bash
<stef> mkdir /testmap
<stef> dus hij zou gewoon een map moeten aanmaken
<MrChrisDruif> Ik denk dat we maar moeten afstappen van die ninetynine.be versie, die van andrioid.net werkte wel toch?
<MrChrisDruif> Dat mkdir /testmap zou een map moeten maken in je root (/) met de naam testmap
<stef> ja
<stef> die van andrioid die werkte bijna helemaal
<stef> dus die ging zelfs alles kopieren
<stef> maar ik moest dan wel dit doen: stick insteken --> en dan zelf nog eens umount en mount doen
<stef> en dat is best raar omdat ubuntu zelf al een mount doet ?
<MrChrisDruif> Euhm....die mount is toch alleen om te checken of de backup inderdaad gedaan is? :)
<stef> ik ga die van andrioid nog eens even opnieuw op een clean vmware
<stef> en daarna laat ik wete of het werkt ;)
<stef> nee die mount was nodig want pas daarna ging hij de bestanden kopieren. dus gewoon stick insteken, dan deed hij ook niets.
<MrChrisDruif> Ow....weird...
<stef> volume id is toch hetzelfde asl UUID hé ?
<MrChrisDruif> Volgens mij wel...
<MrChrisDruif> Kben nu efkes dat script aan het bekijken...
<stef> MrChrisDruif, stap 5
<stef> set SRC_DIR to the directory ...
<stef> SRC_DIR="/media/sdcd1/andri"    zo staat het standaart
<stef> mijn usb is sdd
<stef> SRC_DIR="/media/sdd1/
<stef> zo voor heel mijn stick te kopieren ?
<MrChrisDruif> /media/sdd1 volgens mij....dir eindigt niet met /?
<stef> ohja inderdaad
<stef> maar voor de zekerheid
<stef> heb ik nu even een map genomen op mijn usb stick
<stef> nu zit ik bij stap 7
<stef> maar ik zal maar erst even udev restarten
<stef> en stap 9 lukt niet
<stef> sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /mnt/sdd1
<stef> mount: aankoppelingspunt /mnt/sdd1 bestaat niet
<MrChrisDruif> Bestaat /mnt wel?
<MrChrisDruif> ls /
<stef> ja mnt staat ertussen
<MrChrisDruif> en staat sdd1 wel bij "ls /dev"?
<MrChrisDruif> Krijg je wel een UUID als je "vol_id -u /dev/sdd1" doet?
<stef> vol_id word niet herkent bij mij
<MrChrisDruif> Hmmm...bij mij ook niet...
<stef> blkid
<stef> die doet het wel
<stef> (met sudo ervoor)
<MrChrisDruif> Ow....die gozer was ook root :P
<stef> en bij ls /dev staat sdd1 ertussen ja :d
<MrChrisDruif> Ok...
<MrChrisDruif> root@something :P
<stef> volgens mij moet ik hem gewoon unmounten en terug mounten
<MrChrisDruif> Misschien....ik weet het allemaal niet meer :P
<MrChrisDruif> Te veel informatie :D
<stef> woooow dit is echt zo raar!
<stef> ik heb dit gedaan
<stef> umount /dev/sdd1
<stef> dan mount /dev/sdd1 /mnt
<stef> en nu staan alle bestanden in de /mnt map
<MrChrisDruif> Ok :)
<stef> en mijn stick steekt niet meer in
<MrChrisDruif> Hmmm...
<stef> nu steek ik mijn stick weer in
<stef> en de map /mnt is terug leeg
<MrChrisDruif> Dus als je stick erin zit, dan staan die bestanden er wel....maar andersom niet?
<stef> ik had gewoon iets verkeerd gedaan ik deed mount /dev/sdd1 /mnt
<stef> natuurlijk dat alle betsanden daar komen te staan want ik ga hem daar koppelen :/
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...dat het in /mnt komt ipv in /mnt/sdd1 ?
<stef> ja ik begin het script van die andrioid te snappen, ik ga nu iets uitproberen ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Mooi, dan kom ik vanavond nog wel een keer langs om te kijken hoe het gaat :P
<MrChrisDruif> Ga zo namelijk naar me broer toe...
<stef> oké ;)
<stef> maar het is niet gelukt :p
<MrChrisDruif> Ow....misschien vanavond wel :P
<MrChrisDruif> (Wat probeerde je dan?)
<stef> haha we zullen zien :D
<stef> umount /dev/sde1
<stef> en dan ga ik de stick openen, zodat deze weer gemount word :D
<MrChrisDruif> sde1?
<stef> ja ik ben nu met een andere stick aan het proberen
<stef> vorige stick was sdd1
<MrChrisDruif> Aha....owkay....succes iig :D
<lena> Hallo
<stef> Hallo ;)
<CasW> Hallo
<lena> is er een prog buiten testdisk om bestanden terug te halen?
<lena> Heb deze aleens gebruik maar wil graag op bestandsgrote recoveren
<lena> anders krijg ik namelijk ook bestanden die heel klein zijn in het geval van jpeg bestanden
<jpjacobs> foremost is ook wel tof
<jpjacobs> maar weet niet of die op grootte selecteert.
<lena> En waar krijg ik deze
<jpjacobs> apt
<lena> oke
<lena> zal eens kijken of dit wat is.
<jpjacobs> en autopsy is ook leuk speelgoed
<lena> Kan ermee dus gewoon van externe hd recoveren
<jpjacobs> ja, maar zoals altijd, als je plaats hebt best toch een kopietje maken. Als je het dan perongeluk verknoeit kan je nog overnieuw beginnen
<jpjacobs> bv bij een haperende schijf zeker ... voor het geval dat ze nog minder begint te werken ...
<lena> oke ga ff proberen
<lena> laat straks wel wat horen bedankt alvast:)
<lena> hoe start ik foremost op?
<lena> met alt f2 luk me dat niet
<jpjacobs> in de terminal
<lena> oke
<jpjacobs> tis een terminal programma ... zoals zoveel van die forensic dingen. Je kan de handleiding eens lezen met "man foremost"
<lena> oke
<lena> Ik heb autospy ook geinstalleerd maar krijg deze niet opgestart ook niet in een therminal
<lena> Ik heb autospy ook geinstalleerd krijg deze niet opgestart ook niet in een terminal
<Nena> Milan?
<studyurnm3> A$ Milan?
<OerHeks> Milan.exe ?
<MonkeyDust> kundera?
<fabian> boe
<fabian> iemand hier?
<CasW> Jawel
<fabian> zijn de gebruikers die hier naast staan allemaal online?
<fabian> :O
<CasW> Jep. Wat wil je weten?
<fabian> heb 2 problemen
<fabian> Over LOTRO
<fabian> iemand ervaring hiermee?
<CasW> Nee, sorry
<fabian> Ik kan niet inloggen
<fabian> En kan geen games spelen, i.v.m drivers
<fabian> ik krijg deze output bij glxinfo | grep rendering
<fabian> direct rendering: No (LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set)
<fabian> kent iemand deze melding?
<MonkeyDust> heeft te maken met de videokaart
<fabian> Ik heb een EAH4550
<fabian> een HD4550 van Asus is dat
<MonkeyDust> gl = graphic library, dacht ik
<fabian> ja
<fabian> maar ik krijg zwart scherm bij spellen
<fabian> zoals Alien Arena
<mark29> weet iemand waar ik bois update kan vinden voor asus m2v-mx se  voor linux
<commandoline> mark29: bios updates gaan meestal buiten het OS (linux in dit geval) om.
<commandoline> je kunt op de Asus website de update wel downloaden neem ik aan via waarschijnlijk de supportpagina
<commandoline> je moet dan de DOS-versie hebben, niet de windows versie. (en daar houdt mijn kennis op, ik heb dit nooit in de praktijk gedaan, wel een keer bijna)
<mark29> en hoe moet ik die dos file an in linux laden
<mark29> heb er gene windows meer op staan pc loopt alleen op ubuntu 10.10
<commandoline> hmm, ik heb hier eerder vandaag een pagina over gezien, momentje, even zoeken
<commandoline> http://sites.google.com/site/computertip/biosflitsen
<mark29> eens gaan zien
<lena> hallo
<lena> Weet iemand hoe ik autopsy moet opstarten of sleuthkit
<Richard> Hallo
<Guest27649> werken er toevallig mensen met een labelprinter op ubuntu?
<rork> Guest27649: je kunt beter gewoon je vraag stellen. Als iemand hem weet dan antwoord hij wel.
<erkan^> dymo ?
<Guest27649> ja idd dymo
<OerHeks> en welke dymo labelprinter/writer ?
<erkan^> ik heb nog  nooit ervaring met labeprinter op ubuntu gewerkt, probeer misschien: http://www.kbarcode.net/ ?
<OerHeks> er zijn zoveel types, meer info gewenst.
<Alex__>  Ben nu weer bezig met GTA sa werkend te krijgen, maar nu krijg ik de volgende foutmelding: http://pastebin.com/vpTviesn
<Alex__> Wie kan me helpen?
<MrChrisDruif> Alex__: Heb je al in de app database gekeken van Wine?
<Alex__> jaa
<Alex__> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20436
<Alex__> MrChrisDruif, waar 'jaa' staat had 'ja' moeten staan
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<MrChrisDruif> Sorry, zit op meer kanalen...
<MrChrisDruif> Welke Wine versie gebruik je? O:-)
<Alex__> wine-1.2.2
<MrChrisDruif> Sorry, kan je niet helpen....volgens mij is er ook een #wine...daar kan je het miss proberen...
<Alex__> invity only
<Alex__> en in #winehq antwoord niemand
<OerHeks> dan dien je je te registreren.
<Alex__> ben me ww kwijt
<erkan^> /nickserv register <email> <wachtwoord>, Alex__
<Alex__> done
<Alex__> ingelogd
<Alex__> nogsteeds niet
<OerHeks> vertel duidelijk welk spel, hoe je hem gebruikt ( iso met nocrack) en de foutmelding.
<OerHeks> en dan rustig afwachtten
<Alex__> GTA sa (al eerder vermeldt)
<Alex__> ik start hem via de terminal
<OerHeks> ja, niet hier, maar in wineHQ
<Alex__> ik start hem via de terminal
<Alex__> ah
<Alex__> ehm
<Alex__> er ging iets fout
<Alex__> me scherm flikkerde
<Alex__> en nu zijn alle kruisje knopjes weg
<Alex__> wat nu?
<Alex__> kruisje is weg, start menu, etc
<OerHeks> gewoon wee F11 drukken ofzo
<Alex__> f11?
<Alex__> gebeurd niks
<Alex__> onderste balk is vast gelopen
<Alex__> bovenste balk zit er niet meer
<Alex__> dus wel nog dat xchat, beeld, server, instellingen
<Alex__> maar niet die balk daarboven met het kruisje
<trijntje> Alex__, alt+f2 metacity --replace
<Alex__> alt f2 gebeurd niks
<trijntje> ff opnieuw inloggen?
<Alex__> voor degene die het willen weten: fixme:advapi:SetEntriesInAclA 1 0x32f79c (nil) 0x32f798
<Alex__> fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
<Alex__> fixme:advapi:SetEntriesInAclA 1 0x197e62c (nil) 0x197e628
<Alex__> fixme:advapi:SetSecurityInfo stub
<Alex__> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x177f494,0x00000000), stub!
<Alex__> toen ik mta san andreas startte
<Alex__> en toen ging me scherm flikkeren
<Alex__> en toen  weer niet
<Alex__> en toen waren die balken we
<Alex__> g
<Alex__> als ik uitlog gaat de ventilator van me videokaart op 100%
<Alex__> en hoe moet ik nu uitloggen?
<OerHeks> rechter alt + printscreen + K
<OerHeks> of je houd de powerknop vast
<OerHeks> gut, het werkt
<Alex__> Bedankt, weer opnieuw ingelogd nu, maar hoe zorg ik nu dat de fan van me videokaart niet meer op 100% draait?
<OerHeks> wat is er mis met voluit draaien van een fan ?
<Alex__> dat het heel veel herrie maakt
<OerHeks> dan heeft je videokaart koeling nodig. gewoon afblijven.
<Alex__> ehm nee?
<Alex__> hij heeft geen koeling nodig
<Alex__> hij heeft zich nog nooit ingespannen
<Alex__> ik heb dit altijd als ik uitlog
<Alex__> zelfs paar uur gamen op maximale settings wordt videokaart niet warm
<Alex__> hoe krijg ik hem weer stil?
<Alex__> iemand?\
<Wiesowi> Hi everyone, I got a problem with my screen in ubuntu
<Wiesowi> it's constantly flickering
<Wiesowi> somebody got some advice
<Wiesowi> sorry is nl
<Wiesowi> :P
<Wiesowi> maar het flikkert constant
<Wiesowi> heeft iemand een oplossing?
<MrChrisDruif> Een voorgeschiedenis wordt meestal op prijs gesteld Wiesowi
<Wiesowi> Ik had altijd windows xp maar na een bepaalde tijd begon linux mij te interreseren en heb ik ubuntu geinstalleerd, en sindsdien knippert het scherm om de 5 seconden
<Wiesowi> Dualboot
<Wiesowi> schermresolutie heb ik veranderd en helpt ook niet
<hansw> verkeerde grafische driver?
<hansw> te hoge refresh rate?
<Wiesowi> refreshe rate heb ik al geprobeerd maar het helpt niets
<Wiesowi> en ik heb geen idee van de grafische driver
<Wiesowi> hoe kan ik dat zien
<hansw> je weet wat voor grafische kaart er in zit?
<Wiesowi> ingebouwde
<Wiesowi> op het mobo
<hansw> onder het menu System -> Preferences  zit een proggie dat Hardware Lister heet, draait dat eens als root ( sudo lshw-gtk )
<hansw> en zoek dan je grafische kaart op
<Wiesowi> ik heb nl'se versie
<OerHeks> terminal:   lspci | grep -i VGA
<Wiesowi> wacht ik moet hem nog installeren
<MrChrisDruif> Hardware Lister? Die heb ik ook niet staan
<Wiesowi> hij is niet standaard geinstalleerd
<Wiesowi> moet je nog ff doen
<MrChrisDruif> lspci is wel standaard ;)
<hansw> idd, maar ik dacht, dat gaat wiesowi vragen wat een terminal is :-)
<MrChrisDruif> Dat is zo'n zwart schermpje met witte tekst ;)
<hansw> dos scherm
<Wiesowi> weet ik
<Wiesowi> :P
<MrChrisDruif> Of was hij paars in standaard Ubuntu? :P
<Gotiniens> hansw, ! jij moet toch beter weten dan de terminal te vergelijken met dos :P
<MrChrisDruif> (Gebruik zelf Elementary OS thema)
<hansw> Gotiniens, nee, ik ben maar een domme gebruiker :-)
<OerHeks> ctrl + alt + t
<OerHeks> en dan met muiswheel plakken
<hansw> Gotiniens, overigens zie ik collega's dingen in het dos scherm doen die wel grappig zijn, powershell
<Wiesowi> kheb ff een schermafdruk gemaakt want ik kan hem niet vinden
<Wiesowi> http://img41.imageshack.us/i/schermafdrukv.png/
<MrChrisDruif> Ctrl + Shift + V ;)
<hansw> Wiesowi, daar staat het niet tussen
<Wiesowi> nope
<MrChrisDruif> Woohoo...I see myself :P
<hansw> je moet even zoeken naar die grafische kaart, lspci  is dan idd wel handiger
<OerHeks> lspci | grep -i VGA
<Wiesowi> ty
<Gotiniens> hansw, power shell heeft niks meer met dos te maken
<hansw> Gotiniens, dat begreep ik ja
<OerHeks> enige overenkomst is er wel, zwart scherm en een cursor. daar houd het dan ook op.
<Wiesowi> VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE/K8N890CE [Chrome 9] (rev 11)
<MrChrisDruif> power shell? gnome-terminal bedoel je denk ik?
<MrChrisDruif> 890....
<Gotiniens> MrChrisDruif, nee, powershell is een windows product
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<Gotiniens> het is een poging om net zon krachtige shell te krijgen als de bash shell
<Gotiniens> lukt redelijk tot nu toe
<Gotiniens> maar ik ga ervandoor
<hansw> Wiesowi, ok, een via, zoek eens op google naar ubuntu en via K8M890CE/K8N890CE
<OerHeks> Wiesowi, heb je compiz effecten aanstaan ?
<hansw> wellicht refreshrate erbij als er veel links zijn
<Wiesowi> nee
<Wiesowi> A oerheks
<Wiesowi> @
<hansw> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1146101
<hansw> 1ste link, blijkbaar al jaren een probleem
<Wiesowi> dankje ik zal even kijken
<hansw> Wiesowi, http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=ubuntu+via+K8M890CE%2FK8N890CE&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8 <-- voor de rest van de links
<Wiesowi> Re: display flicker after Jaunty upgrade on Averatec 2260-EY1 with VIA K8M890CE/K8N89 I had this problem on one of my computers and was suggested to do this: In System > Preferences > Appearance, set Visual Effects to 'none'. Then reboot, select recovery mode, open a root termnal and enter Code:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg  and then reboot. It fixed mine, but I still can't handle any visual effects. My graphics card
<Wiesowi> zou dit helpen
<OerHeks> mogenlijk, ja
<Wiesowi> ik zal het dan proberen
<OerHeks> er staat ook bij dat het geen sterke grafische kaart is, dus zet in je bios de mem op max
<Wiesowi> kzal het proberen
<Wiesowi> dan herstart ik nu
<Wiesowi> laters
<OerHeks> succes
<Wiesowi> bedankt voor de hulp
#ubuntu-nl 2012-02-27
<CasW> Wat is fijne software om icoontjes mee te ontwerpen?
<timo^> InkScape
<timo^> Dat gebruikt Idroy ook =)
<CasW> Mooi, danke :)
<lord4163> Hallo :)
<lord4163> Ik draai Xubuntu :)
<trijntje> mooi zo ;)
<lord4163> Weet iemand waar ik deze achtergrond verkregen heb?
<lord4163> http://i.imgur.com/QTnM7.png
<lord4163> Lol nu is het zwart-wit!?
<lord4163> Hoe kan ik weer terug naar de standaard instellingen?
<lord4163> Is hier niemand?
<StefandeVries> Jawel.
<StefandeVries> Ik heb ff gezocht op die wallpaper, maar heb niks gevonden.
<StefandeVries> Wel eentje die iets donkerder blauw was.
<lord4163> Maar mijn achtergronden zijn zwart-wit nu :(
<lord4163> Ja ik ook ik zal zo nog even kijken naar die wallpaper
<lord4163> Hoe zet je dat standaard weer terug zodat ik weer normaal kleur heb? :(
<Idroy> lord4163, wil je exact die wallpaper hebben?
<Idroy> Wat is de resolutie waar je hem in wil hebben? Kan wel hem wel even opnieuw maken in gimp ofzo
<lord4163> Doe geen moeite hij zit wel ergens verstopt in mijn Windows
<Idroy> 100% hetzelfde gaat me niet lukken, maar wel grotendeels hetzelfde
<lord4163> Maar XFCE heeft mijn achtergrond zwart wit gemaakt...
<lord4163> Bij dat verzadiging en helderheid waar staat dat standaard op?
<lord4163> aah 1 en 0
<lord4163> afk
<Idroy> lord4163, http://i.imgur.com/Lg417.jpg, niet helemaal hetzelfde, die van jou is iets donkerder
<Idroy> naja, w/e
<lord4163> Hoi
<lord4163> Welke videodriver moet ik installeren? http://i.imgur.com/YLTNC.jpg
<lord4163> bovenste of onderste?
<Idroy> de bovenste is voor, als je nieuwe drivers wil. Als er weer een nieuwe fglrx uit komt, dan update hij hem. Die onderste is de driver die standaard mee gekomen is met Ubuntu
<Idroy> het maakt verder niet echt uit
<trijntje> onderste, bovenste werkt niet ;)
<Idroy> kan zijn dat je de post release niet kan installeren, zit een bug in
<Idroy> lord4163,  hier heb je btw nog je wallpaper :P http://ubuntuone.com/7M8m7usBYLtT6G3NhUpYu9 was er heel snel mee klaar ( 5 minuten ofzo)
<lord4163> Heb jij die gemaakt?!
<Idroy> ik heb hem even nagemaakt ja :P
<Idroy> was heel simpel hoor
<lord4163> wow super bedankt
<Idroy> np
<CasW> :P
<timo^> 'even' nagemaakt :P
<Idroy> yep, paar minuten werk
<timo^> keej
<lord4163> Iemand verstand van Xchat?
<Oer> het werkt hier prima.
<lord4163> Als hij opstart vraagt hij de hele tijd om opnieuw de server en kanaal in te loggen
<lord4163> ik wil dat hij automatisch inlogt :(
<Oer> ja, die vraag kan je uitzetten, en je kan kanalen, gescheiden door , invoeren in je verbindings gegevens
<lord4163> eens proberen
<niks1608> hallo allemaal
<niks1608> JanC: ben je beschikbaar heb een update
<niks1608> van het mDNS probleem
<niks1608> het probleem is dus de modem/router van CISCO geen multicast tussen wired en wireless aansluitingen
<JanC> mja, zo moet de hardware minder krachtig zijn en dus goedkoper  :P
<niks1608> krijg je gratis he van je isp in de bus, ga dus mijn uode router maar weer instaleren
<JanC> jij krijgt een gratis Cisco van je provider?
<niks1608> ziggo, is ook tevens kabelmodem
<JanC> ik kreeg hier een gratis Sagem, die overigens wel multicast bridged
<JanC> VDSL2
<JanC> maar verder is die ook crap
<JanC> nu ja, komt met illegale linux firmware
<niks1608> heb dezelfde klacht op diverse sites gelezen over de cisco maar er is geen oplossing
<JanC> (ja, de grootste Belgische DSL-provider gebruikt routers met een illegale linux firmware)
<niks1608> maar genoeg er over zijn een beetje off topic hier
<JanC> niks1608: ik had het vroeger ook met een D-Link
<JanC> en heb het gezien met veel routers, vooral oudere
<niks1608> met de hiervoor gebruikte sitecom geen problemen
<JanC> Apple gebruikt dit echter nogal veel, dus tegenwoordig ondersteunen meer routers het wel
<JanC> al die Apple netwerkaudio spullen, Aple TV, Apple Time Machine, etc. gebruiken dat allemaal
<niks1608> ja daar ben ik nu ook achter, heb veel geleerd de laatste 24 uur
<JanC> (en ook Ubuntu en de meeste andere linuxen dus)
<niks1608> ik vergeet de term multicast niet meer
<JanC> multicast heeft nog veel meer toepassingen, die jammer genoeg nauwelijks gebruikt worden...  :-(
<niks1608> de avahi browser werkt trouwens prima, leuk programma
<JanC> er zijn een hoop programma's in Ubuntu die het gebruiken hoor
<JanC> nautilus (bestandsbeheer)
<niks1608> ja ja ik weet het nu ook
<JanC> en de Epiphany webbrowser (vb. de web-interface van m'n NAS komt daar automatisch in als *.local bookmark)
<niks1608> bedank voor het wijzen in de goede richting ben er heel veel mee opgeschoten
<JanC> en je kan PulseAudio netwerk-sinks/sources laten aankondigen
<JanC> kan je geluid afspelen op de ene PC op je (W)LAN en het geluid uit de luidspreker op een andere laten uitkomen  ☺
<niks1608> klopt dat ging in het verleden allemaal vanzelf maar niet met die f**king cisco
<JanC> niks1608: kan je die in bridging mode zetten?
<niks1608> even nog aan een ieder die mee leest, als je van ziggo de nieuwe modem/router krijgt van cisco, blijf je oude router gebruiken!!
<JanC> ah, je oude werkt ook nog?
<niks1608> nee
<JanC> waarom krijg je dan een nieuwe?  :P
<niks1608> geen idee, misschien is het oude modem niet snel genoeg
<niks1608> ik had wel gelijk een dubbele snelheid, van 15 naar 20 mb
<niks1608> 30 mb
<niks1608> ongeveer dan
<JanC> je kan eens proberen klagen bij je provider...  ;)
<JanC> misschien best samen met Apple-gebruikers
<niks1608> weet je wat die zeggen.........je hebt toch internet , wat je aan lokaal netwerk doet is je eigen probleem
<JanC> eh, nee, zij "verplichten" je om je lokaal netwerk via die nieuwe router te regelen
<JanC> anders zouden ze maar een modem moeten leveren, en geen router
<JanC> als zij de router leveren, dan zijn bugs daarin ook hun probleem
<niks1608> ze zijn slimmer dan dat, er staat ook in de beschrijving dat je je oude eigen router kan blijven gebruiken
<niks1608> voor als je speciale toepassingen gebruikt
<JanC> dat kan (in combo met hogere snelheid) alleen als die nieuwe ook kan bridgen, lijkt me?
<niks1608> weet je ik gewoon te blij dat ik maar een kastje overhield en geen twee als normaal ( een modem en een router) nu was alles in een
<niks1608> ik zal nog eens kijken of ze zich dit probleem aantrekken of niet
<niks1608> en nog iets , als je alles wireless doet dan is er geen probleem!
<niks1608> zeg JanC ik ga er nu van tussen, time to sleep
<niks1608> bedankt en groetjes
<JanC> alles wireless is nogal traag vergeleken bij gigabit  :P
<niks1608> yep, bye bye
<JanC> slaapwel!
#ubuntu-nl 2012-02-28
<Guest5272> hoi mensen
<piete> hoi
<piete> weet iemand hoe ik aan een cd kom van ubuto
<piete> omgeving eindhoven
<piete> ben Nieuw
<mempoke> hello
#ubuntu-nl 2012-02-29
<baas> hallo
<baas> mensen aanwezig ?
<baas> die mij kunnen helpen
<baas> met ubuntu
<baas> ???????
<baas> hey slaapkoppen
<baas> ik kom later wel terug\
<eindbaas> hoi
<eindbaas> ik heb hard hulp nodig\
<eindbaas> heel snel
<eindbaas> is er dan niemand die me kan helpen????
<eindbaas> helllo
<eindbaas> anybody there
<eindbaas> ????
<eindbaas> ?
<eindbaas> yo
<eindbaas> zijn er nog mense
<eindbaas> hey
<eindbaas> hallo
<eindbaas> \hallo
<eindbaas> wie kazn mij helpen
<eindbaas> ik kom er niet uit
<eindbaas> mvn
<eindbaas> help mij
<eindbaas> sense
<eindbaas> help mij
<eindbaas> yo
<sense> hallo eindbaas
<hvanderlaan> wat is het probleem eindbaas
<eindbaas> ben je daar
<eindbaas> ja ik probeer een programma te updaten
<eindbaas> maar hij doet t niet
<eindbaas> normaal op xp pakt hij automatisch die update
<sense> Om wat voor programma gaat het? Zit je wel op Ubuntu of op Windows?
<eindbaas> linux
<eindbaas> pokerstars
<sense> Wat doet het niet?
<eindbaas> de update
<eindbaas> hij moet updaten naar nieuwere versie
<sense> Maar...
<eindbaas> en dat werkt niet hij connect niet
<sense> Je bedoelt dus dat bij bijgewerkt is, maar het nu niet meer doet?
<eindbaas> nee hij werkt niet bij
<eindbaas> hij connect niet met de site
<sense> Met de repository?
<eindbaas> moet je me ffe helpen
<sense> Ik moet niks. ;)
<eindbaas> want ik zit bij een vriend ben hier niet bekend met linux
<eindbaas> haha ja oke
<eindbaas> wil je me ffe helpen?
<sense> Ga anders eens naar Update Manager en klik op 'Zoeken naar updates' o.i.d.
<hvanderlaan> volgens mij wordt pokerstars via wine gespeelt er is namenlijk geen native linux variant
<sense> oh, is dat zo eindbaas?
<eindbaas> ja via wine geinstalleert ook
<hvanderlaan> Dan kan het kloppen dat de update het niet doet omdat er dll files missen.
<eindbaas> dus het werkt gewoon niet?
<hvanderlaan> Je kan beter de nieuwste versie downloaden en opnieuw installeren
<sense> eindbaas: Dan kan ik niet helpen, maar je zou eens hier kunnen kijken: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=2899
<eindbaas> ja dat kan denk ik niet
<eindbaas> hij update altijd na de installatie
<hvanderlaan> Oke dan wordt het lastig want bij wine heb je garantie tot aan de deur :)
<sense> Als er niks over staat in de AppDB zitten we vast.
<eindbaas> damn\
<eindbaas> dat is wel minder
<eindbaas> ik kan nu dus helemaal niks doen?
<sense> eindbaas: Heb je gekeken bij de link die ik gaf? Meer weet ik ook niet.
<hvanderlaan> Gewoon virualbox installeren, windows xp in virtualbox en dan pokerstars installeren. als het onder wine niet meer werkt is dat de oplossing
<eindbaas> sense ik weet niet zoveel over linux
<sense> oké
<eindbaas> ik ben gewend dubbelklik te geven en installeren
<eindbaas> noob dus
<eindbaas> ik wilde graag pokeren hier maar hij heeft linux en weet zelf ook niet wat ik kan doen
<sense> Hmmm. Ik ben bang dat VirtualBox de enige, hoewel ietwat omslachtige, oplossing is. Maar kijk gewoon even naar die link.
<sense> Ik moet weer aan het werk!
<eindbaas> hoe werkt dat dan virtualbox
<eindbaas> vanderlaan kan je meer info geven?
<hvanderlaan> Dat is een soort van virtuele pc die je in linux maakt
<eindbaas> dus moet ik heel xp daarin installeren?
<hvanderlaan> ja je opent een terminal (ctrl + t) in linux
<hvanderlaan> sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<hvanderlaan> als de installatie klaar is kan je via het menu in linux virtualbox op zoeken
<eindbaas> oke en dan
<hvanderlaan> http://youtu.be/9-DiPRrE3Bg
<hvanderlaan> is een howto hoe het werkt dit is alleen onder windows maar dat is exact hetzelfde als in linux
<hvanderlaan> je heb alleen in windows xp iso of cd nodig
<eindbaas> ja ik heb een cdtje
<hvanderlaan> dan moet het wel lukken.
<eindbaas> gaat hij verder geen problemen krijgen met linux verder
<hvanderlaan> is altijd leuk windows onder linux draaien :D
<hvanderlaan> nee hoor
<hvanderlaan> ik draai windows 7 en osx in vmware workstation. (dat is een ander programma wat hetzelfde doet).
<eindbaas> moet ik de volledige  installatie doen van xp?
<hvanderlaan> Ja maar ik kan je zeggen dat het een stuk sneller is dan normaal hoor
<hvanderlaan> ik doe met vmware 30 min over om een windows xp systeem te maken. dus dan is hij helemaal klaar
<eindbaas> nog een vraag
<eindbaas> hoe werp ik een cd uit
<eindbaas> hij wilt er namelijk niet uit?
<hvanderlaan> ctlr+t
<hvanderlaan> sudo umount /dev/cdrom
<StefandeVries> umount werpt een cd niet uit
<sense> Gaat hij dan ook open?
<StefandeVries> 'eject' wel
<sense> Rechtermuisknop op het station, druk op Uitwerpen.
<sense> Dat is de grafische manier.
<eindbaas> sorry man maar hoe kom ik in station
<hvanderlaan> ^-- dat klopt dat is makkelijker wilde ik ook net gaan typen :)
<sense> eindbaas: Als je een map open hebt staan de schijven links in een kolom.\
<eindbaas> control t opened alleen een nieuwe tab
<StefandeVries> Makkelijker..mwah. Dat ligt eraan wat je makkelijker vindt en wat je gewend bent.
<sense> Daar kun je op zo'n driehoekje klikken naast de schijf.
<hvanderlaan> exit sluit je dat programma weer
<eindbaas> thanks mate
<eindbaas> wat een gedoe zeg
<eindbaas> knopje werkt gewoon niet dus
<eindbaas> haha
<sense> Het moet heel simpel zijn: één knopje.
<hvanderlaan> Ja dat werkt wel maar als linux je cd/dvd gebruikt kan je het knopje niet gebruiken. (dan is het gemount)
<eindbaas> hmm oke
<hvanderlaan> als de cd/dvd niet "gemount" is werk dat knopje weer. Dat heeft te maken met veiligheid. Ik heb ooit al een draaiende cd uit een cdroms speler zien vliegen. dan kan je nog maar een ding doen. Bukken :D
<eindbaas> haha als ik kan beter springen dan deze pc staat op de grond
<eindbaas> -als
<hvanderlaan> dat is dan ook een optie ja
<eindbaas> maar ik kan dus nu het beste virtual box installeren
<eindbaas> en via dat windows xp openen
<hvanderlaan> ja
<hvanderlaan> zo doe ik dat ook altijd.
<eindbaas> ik ben bang dat ie gaat vastlopen ofzo
<eindbaas> is echt een trage pc namelijk
<eindbaas> en hij is nu niet thuis
<JapyDooge> eindbaas: niet 100% sure, maar PokerStars draait volgens mij wel in CrossOver:Games, da's een commerciele Wine-variant
<eindbaas> japy serieus
<JapyDooge> http://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/browse/?app_id=1216
<JapyDooge> maar screenshots daar zijn van een oude versie
<JapyDooge> je kan het altijd proberen met een trial versie :)
<eindbaas> hoe werkt het
<eindbaas> waar kan ik het downloaden
<eindbaas> ik hoef alleen pokerstars erop
<JapyDooge> eindbaas: http://www.codeweavers.com/products/tosf/ :-)
<eindbaas> partypoker pakt ie wel trouwens
<JapyDooge> daar kun je CrossOver:Games downloaden
<eindbaas> dat is vaag toch
<JapyDooge> tsja, andere software
<eindbaas> oke dus
<eindbaas> crossover games downloaden
<eindbaas> via die link
<JapyDooge> jep
<JapyDooge> ik heb het eens gekocht jaren geleden
<JapyDooge> en altijd veel plezier van gehad op Linux/Mac
<JapyDooge> draait veel dingen net iets beter dan standaard Wine
<JapyDooge> en heeft een mooie installer
<JapyDooge> succes :)
<eindbaas> maar als die trail afloopt
<eindbaas> blijft stars erop staan toch
<JapyDooge> dat wel
<JapyDooge> als je dan activeerd dan werkt ie weer
<JapyDooge> of CrossOver:Games er af en er opnieuw op, nieuwe trial :p maar da's niet heel netjes
<eindbaas> haha oke wil je nog ffe blijven
<eindbaas> om me erdoorheen te loodsen
<JapyDooge> mja weet niet in detail uit m'n hoofd hoe alles werkt maar kan wel wat vragen beantwoorden als je ergens tegenaan loopt :)
<eindbaas> er staat 64 of 32 bit
<eindbaas> installer for all other linux
<JapyDooge> ik vermoed dat 32 bit prima is :)
<JapyDooge> standaard is de huidige Ubuntu-versie 32 bits
<JapyDooge> en PokerStars ook
<eindbaas> oke save file
<eindbaas> of open
<JapyDooge> ik zou 'm saven, iets prettiger
<eindbaas> install package
<JapyDooge> jep :)
<eindbaas> pasword?
<eindbaas> hij vraagt een wachtwoord
<JapyDooge> oh
<JapyDooge> da's je eigen wachtwoord
<JapyDooge> :)
<eindbaas> nee van die maat van me
<eindbaas> hij is er nu niet
<JapyDooge> ah
<JapyDooge> maar dat is het wachtwoord van je account
<eindbaas> ja maar dit is niet mijn pc man
<eindbaas> ik zit bij een vriend hij is er nu niet
<eindbaas> ben je er nog
<eindbaas> hoe open ik wine
<eindbaas> hey mensen
<eindbaas> hoe wis ik een programma
<StefandeVries> eindbaas, rustig aan. ;)
<StefandeVries> Als iemand een antwoord weet krijg je het vanzelf.
<eindbaas> stefan hoe wis ik een programma via linux
<StefandeVries> Hoe heb je het geïnstalleerd?
<eindbaas> wine
<StefandeVries> Je wilt iets in Wine verwijderen? Ik heb Wine zelf nooit gebruikt.
<eindbaas> ja ik moest het via wine installeren
<eindbaas> weet jij misschien hoe ikj het eruit krijg
<khildin> eindbaas: http://wiki.winehq.org/FAQ#head-ddc6f242056eb1a4fe566c9434d15fd8b64606aa
<eindbaas> ?
<khildin> beetje zelf nadenken mag wel hoor... ;) (en google is je vriend)
<eindbaas> ja beetje ruzie met google
<eindbaas> en dit is echt een onmogelijke os
<eindbaas> niks is compatible
<khildin> open die link nu maar... daar wordt uitgelegd hoe je programma's uninstalled in wine
<khildin> uhm... je bedoeld windows is onmogelijk want er zijn te veel zooi programmaś en malware voor... :P
<eindbaas> daarom heb ik thuis ook een mac
<eindbaas> thanks voor je hulp anyway
<khildin> nog erger... ;)
<khildin> als er _iets_ gesloten is, dan is het wel spul van apple
<khildin> maar dat is weer een andere discussie... ^_^
<eindbaas> ja..nog een vraagje khildin
<khildin> roep maar
<eindbaas> hoe open ik een programma die ik geinstalleerd heb
<eindbaas> pokerstars
<khildin> welke versie van ubuntu en welke desktop manager heb je?
<khildin> maar je moet een eind komen met ALT F2 en dan de naam van het programma intikken
<eindbaas> ja dat lukte dus niet
<eindbaas> omdat ik via wine heb geinstalleerd misschien?
<khildin> dat zou niet uit moeten maken...
<khildin> welke versie van ubuntu?
<eindbaas> hoe kan ik dat zien
<eindbaas> ik ben bij een vriend achter zijn pc
<eindbaas> hij is nu niet thuis
<khildin> iets van : systeem instellingen en dan systeem informatie
<khildin> (via de 'start knop')
<eindbaas> is een engelse versie bij system staat gparted en synaptic packed manager
<khildin> gparted is om je partities mee te veranderen.. synaptic is om software te beheren... beide wil je niet aankomen... ;)
<eindbaas> oke
<eindbaas> ik wilde gewoon pokerstars installeren
<khildin> heb je aan de linkerkant van je scherm een balk met vierkante blokjes om programma's op te starten?
<eindbaas> nee er staat aan de rechterknt alleen shortcut keys
<eindbaas> en ik kan rechtermuisknop drukken op die balk boven
<paul_> goeiemiddag,mijn versie wil niet meer opstarten?
<timo^> Welke versie precies?
<paul_> om heel eerlijk te wezen weet ik niet,heb een cd gekregen in 2009
<paul_> ubuntu
<timo^> Hmm
<timo^> een versie uit 2009, nooit een nieuwe versie?
<timo^> Ben je wat onveilig bezig, maar soit
<paul_> nee en weet ook niet of die update heeft gedaan
<timo^> krijg je een foutmelding?
<paul_> van de ene op andere dag start die niet meer op
<paul_> nee geen foutmelding
<paul_> krijg begin scherm meer niet
<timo^> Wat doet hij dan? Zie je nog een BIOS scherm?
<timo^> met wat testjes (Memory OK, primary master etc.)
<paul_> als ik laptop start heb ik keuze win7 en ubuntu
<timo^> hmhm
<paul_> klik ubunta aan niets gebeurt
<timo^> helemaal niets?
<timo^> hij blijft gewoon op dat scherm staan?
<paul_> nee blijf op bruin scherm
<paul_> wou niew cd aanvragen maar is moeilijker
<timo^> tja
<timo^> Opnieuw installeren is dan denk ik het beste
<timo^> maar met een huidige versie
<timo^> het uiterlijk is echter wel drastisch veranderd
<timo^> in de nieuwe versie ;)
<paul_> ok kan ik dan de huidige sectie formatteren?
<timo^> dat kan
<timo^> maar wacht even
<paul_> ja heb altijd met plezier gewerkt ermee
<timo^> http://sites.google.com/site/computertip
<timo^> kijk daar voor installatie en een eventueel alternatief, mocht je het nieuwe uiterlijk niet fijn vinden
<paul_> ok kool dank je
<paul_> of kan ik ook de nieuwe versie eroverheen doen?
<timo^> jazeker
<paul_> ja?ok doe ik dat liever,heb niet veel verstand ervan
<timo^> als het goed is merkt de installatie je oude versie en Windows 7 op, en vraagt je wat te doen
<paul_> vond altijd fijn werken met ubuntu
<timo^> Of je de oude installatie wilt overschrijven enzo
<timo^> maar eerst: Maak een back-up!!
<paul_> ok dan mooi,dus even de nieuwe versie downloaden dan?
<paul_> backup?ik kom er niet in?
<timo^> Met een live cd kun je je hele mikmak back-uppen :)
<paul_> ok die probeerde ik te vragen maar moet via steunpunten en alles
<paul_> de vorige keer kon ik er gewoon een aanvragen
<timo^> Dat is inderdaad handig
<timo^> zoek anders idd een steunpunt
<paul_> kreeg binnen paar dagen een versie thuis
<timo^> in welke regio woon je?
<paul_> drenthe
<timo^> paul_: dat was ShipIt, maar dat is ermee opgehouden
<Oer> ship-it is gestopt idd. een steunpunt is een manier, zelf downloaden en branden is sneller.
<timo^> paul_: in de buurt van Hoogeveen?
<paul_> ja half uur weg
<timo^> Daar ken ik iemand die je kan helpen :)
<misnix> dan is downloaden sneller
<timo^> misnix: ik denk dat het beter is voor paul_ de installatie uit te besteden, evenals de back-up, zo voorkom je fouten :)
<paul_> ok dan zal ik downloaden doen
<misnix> timo^, misschien ken jij 'm beter dan ik  ;-p
<paul_> weet weinig van laptops vandaar dat ik ubuntu had en heeft altijd goed gedaan
<misnix> wel branden als iso, niet als data cd
<paul_> werkt veel makkelijker en beter dan win7
<paul_> ok zal ik even naar kijken dan hoe dat moet
<paul_> dank je voor de help zal downloaden dan en hopelijk komt het goed
<paul_> bedankt en nog fijne dag gewenst
<Oer> have fun
<StefandeVries> !ubuntu
<timo^> niet prima :P
<StefandeVries> Jawel.
<StefandeVries> Er is nog geen database beschikbaar, die moet ik nog aan commandoline vragen.
<StefandeVries> Dat deel van de bot werkt pas weer als commandoline terug is.
<StefandeVries> !ubuntu
<StefandeVries> ;startmeeting
<StefandeVries> Oké. Veel plezier ermee.
<hvanderlaan> Gaat weer lekker zo te zien :D
<StefandeVries> :)
<mandje> heeft iemand hier ervaring met jeoss en er wellicht een mening over?
<mandje> http://www.vercot.com/~jeoss/default.html
<timo^> hmm, nooit van gehoord nee
<misnix> een iso van juni 2011 gebaseerd op een ubuntu van april 2008, klinkt niet bemoedigend wat betreft developement maar wie weet, probeer het zou ik zeggen ;-)
<koan> mandje: als je een minimale serverinstallatie wil, waarom gebruik je dan gewoon niet ubuntu server in zijn standaardinstallatie?
<koan> vroeger had je inderdaad een JeOS variant van de Ubuntu serverversie, tegenwoordig kun je als je echt een minimale installatie wil in het bootmenu van de serverversie op F4 drukken om een JeOS variant te installeren
<StefandeVries> !#ubuntu-nl
<MwanzoBot> #ubuntu-nl is het Ubuntu-ondersteuningskanaal voor alle Ubuntu-gerelateerde ondersteuningsvragen. Voor alle andere onderwerpen, gebruik dan alstublieft #ubuntu-nl-offtopic, waar dezelfde richtlijnenen gelden. Bedankt!
<mandje> ok koan. das dan ook een optie. bedankt voor de tip.
<koan> dus ik zou gewoon de ubuntu server iso downloaden en daarvan een jeos-installatie uitvoeren, en dan kun je zelf eens kijken of het je bevalt
<mandje> maar weet je wat ie jeos install minimaal aan geheugen nodig heeft misschien?
<koan> het is al enkele jaren geleden dat ik er nog mee gewerkt heb, het was toen nog die afzonderlijke jeos-versie, maar toen draaide ik het in 256 MB RAM als ik het me goed herinner
<mandje> 300 MHz x86 processor
<mandje> 128 MiB of system memory (RAM)
<timo^> upgrade het ram wat, en je zou Bodhi kunnen draaien
<mandje> dat is zelfs normale ubuntu server met alleen CLI
<koan> probeer het gewoon eens mandje, 128 MB moet volgens mij voldoende zijn voor JeOS
<koan> "The minimum memory requirement for Ubuntu Server 11.10 is 128 MB of memory."
<mandje> yep. en Bodhi heeft dezelfde requirements. interessante distro ook wel.
<koan> Bodhi is wel iets heel anders he, JeOS is voor servergebruik
<mandje> jaja. :)  en daar is enlightment ook zo aan toegevoegd.
<koan> JeOS bevat ook wel een kernel die voor servergebruik geoptimaliseerd is, dus als je een lichtgewicht desktopsysteem wil pak je best onmiddellijk bodhi
<JanC> koan: JeOS was vooral voor virtuele servers
<JanC> ik weet nog dat ik het indertijd eens naast een minimale Debian install geprobeerd heb, en een JeOS install was iets kleiner qua disk footprint dat maar gebruikte wel iets meer RAM (maar beide verschillen waren minimaal eigenlijk)
<JanC> en ik denk dat een minimale Ubuntu Server install met 64 MiB RAM ook nog wel zal werken...
<JanC> eventueel zelfs met enkele services er op, als je de config ervan wat tweakt voor laag geheugengebruik
<mandje> dat was weer fijne achtergrond-info JanC.  :)
<koan> JanC: yup ik heb in de tijd van 8.04 of zo met jeos geëxperimenteerd voor virtuele servers, in combinatie met vmbuilder
<JanC> belangrijk als je met weinig RAM wil werken is dat je de config van webservers, database-servers, etc. aanpast, want de defaults zijn vaak aangepast aan "normale" servers
<pjotter> Hoi allemaal
<Oer> hoi pjotter
<pjotter> Ik heb een klein probleempje met cifs onder Ubuntu. Kan ik daar hier iets over vragen?
<Oer> ja hoor, wie weet weet iemand de oplossing.
<pjotter> Dat zou mooi zijn... :)
<Oer> hoe, wat, wat gebeurt er en gebeurt er niet ?
<pjotter> Ik gebruik Geany om pascal programmaatjes te maken. De programma's staan op een met cifs gemounte externe schijf. Telkens wanneer ik een programma 'run' wordt er een klein scriptje gegenereerd dat het gecompileerde pascal programmaatje draait en daarna zichzelf zou moeten verwijderen. Maar in plaats daarvan, wordt dit script hernoemt naar een cifsXXX bestand (de xxx-en zijn willekeurige getallen) waarna het bestand gewoon in de map blijf
<pjotter> :D
<Oer> aj,...
<pjotter> jah...
<Oer> als ik het goed begrijp, zit dit in de timestap ?
<pjotter> Denk je?
<Oer> zie dittum >> http://geany-users.466218.n3.nabble.com/Geany-File-has-been-modified-dialog-over-cifs-td3434481.html
<pjotter> Ik kwam deze tegen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/geany/+bug/348174
<pjotter> Maar ik snap er niet veel van.
<pjotter> Maar ik vermoed dat er toch iets anders aan de hand is omdat de files hernoemd worden naar cifsxxx bestanden. Het lijkt erop dat cifs probeert het bestand te verwijderen en dat dat maar half lukt.
<Oer> ja, er gebeurt iets te snel.
<Oer> cifs is nog niet klaar met verwerken wie er met die file bezig is.
<Oer> maar die bug is nogal oud 2009...
<pjotter> iemand verwees me nog naar deze discussie: http://osdir.com/ml/linux.file-systems.cifs/2007-01/msg00002.html
<pjotter> maar ik snap er weinig van, helaas.
<pjotter> Blijkbaar zijn er meer applicaties die te maken hebben met dit fenomeen: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=221887
<Oer> je zou die oude bug kunnen confirmeren, of een nieuwe aanmaken, met verwijzing naar>
<Oer> alle stukjes helpen
<pjotter> Ik ben er niet geheel zeker van dat dit dezelfde bug is.
<Oer> nou, je ziet dat hij hernoemt word, maar niet verwijderd.
<pjotter> Even in het algemeen, Oer. Als je een bug wilt melden, waar doe je dat dan? Als ik een beetje rondgoogle kom ik vaak op hele verschillende plaatsen waar bugmeldingen te vinden zijn. Is bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ DE plaats om bugs te melden?
<pjotter> Of verschilt dat epr applicatie?
<pjotter> pre
<pjotter> per
<pjotter> :D
<Oer> ja, launchpad account aanmaken, en dan " ubuntu-bug <package> "
<Oer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<pjotter> Ik zal dat toch eens moeten doen. Ik ben een bug magneet. Ze zullen blij zijn met mij daar :D
<Oer> zeker, alle stukjes helpen.
<Oer> nu weet ik niet of je geany, of cifs moet nemen....
<pjotter> Ik denk dat het in diepste wezen een cifs probleem is. Alhoewel geany er misschien iets aan zou kunnen doen door dat shell-script te veranderen.
<Oer> meld dit, dat je ook twijffelt over cifs/geany.
<pjotter> Heb jij enig idee waar dat Geany shell script te vinden is, Oer? Ik zoek me rot.
<pjotter> ok
<rmanI> he mensen
<pjotter> Hoi Oer. Hier heb je zo'n file: -rw-r--r-x 1 test test    201 2012-03-01 00:13 cifs703
<pjotter> Zie jij daar nog iets geks aan? Is er iets met die executable rechten ofzo? Ik heb daar weinig kaas van gegeten.
<pjotter> Als ik die vanuit de terminal probeer te starten, krijg ik:  Toegang geweigerd. Is dat normaal?
<Oer> eigenaar, groep, andere gebruikers ..
<Oer> ik weet niet waarom geany dat doet ?
<pjotter> Iek niet snap :(
<pjotter> Eigenaar en groep hebben geen execute rechten. Anderen wel?
<Oer> ja
<pjotter> Ik heb ontdekt, dat wanneer ik daar wel execute rechten op heb, en het scriptje start, het wel zonder problemen verwijnt. De vraag is misschien: Waarom genereet Geany scripjes met deze rechteninstelling? En is dat te veranderen?
<pjotter> oeps.. genereeRt :S
<Oer> goeie vraag, dat weet ik niet.
<pjotter> MOet ik Genay zelf rechten geven ofzo? Of moet ik Geany aan een groep toevoegen? kan dat überhaupt?
<pjotter> Even een vraagje: Hoe kan ik twee terminal commando's in 1 regel zetten? Dus zoiets als: "./Pointers; ls"?
<Oer> eject && eject -t
<pjotter> okie :)
<pjotter> thnx
<Oer> dit is mogenlijk sinds 8.04 dacht ik, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
#ubuntu-nl 2012-03-01
<leoquant> ik wil na elke firefox sessie, alles automatisch laten wissen (history) behalve enkele cookies van bepaalde sites. hoe te handelen?
<leoquant> het lijkt dat de maak- uitzonderingen optie, waar je sites kunt toevoegen, niet werkt
<JapyDooge> dat lijkt me meer iets voor #firefox leoquant :) maar mogelijk weet iemand het
<leoquant> wie weet.. ツ
<Kilic> Goede Morgen
<Kilic> Ik probeer ubuntu op een mini laptop te installeren
<Kilic> Welke versie kan ik het beste hierop installeren
<koan> de volle vier minuten online blijven voor een vraag, way to go...
<misnix> toen was het lunchtijd ;-)
<pjotter> Hallo allemaal. Voor de opslag van mijn data gebruik ik een NAS met RAID. Het is een WD MyBook II World Edition. Echter, ik heb dat ding nooit 100% aan de praat kunnen krijgen met Ubuntu/Linux. Mounten met samba geeft gekke problemen, mounten met nfs geeft gekke problemen. Nu ben ik eigenlijk een beetje klaar met dit ding. Weet iemand misschien een NAS met RAID die wel goed werkt met Ubuntu/Linux?
<Pim> Goedemiddag
<Pim> Mochten jullie nog een mirror nodig hebben zou ik dat graag aanbieden
<lord4163> Hoe kan je in thunar een netwerkverbinding maken met een smb server? Ik kan het wel in een terminal tikken, maar is er geen handigere manier?
<JanC> lord4163: heeft thunar geen manier om het "netwerk" te doorbladeren?
<JanC> lord4163: of anders om een URI in te geven?
<JanC> smb://hostname/share
<pjotter> ctlr-L?
<lord4163> Ja, in nautilus kan je Bestand> Verbinden met server
<JanC> in nautilus is het Ctrl-L, maar ik gebruik Thunar niet
<lord4163> die optie staat is niet in thunar, maar ja zo kan het ook
<pjotter> Ik heb hier wel thunar :) Maar ik zit ook in Xubuntu
<JanC> pjotter: heeft Thunar dan geen optie om het netwerk te doorbladeren (alle shares aangekondigd via SMB en mDNS/SD)?
<pjotter> Ehm...
<pjotter> Als ik Thunar opstart staat er bij mij gewoon een 'netwerk' icoontje in het linkerpaneel. Als ik daarop klik kan ik, net als in nautilus, door het netwerk heenbladeren
<pjotter> Ook Ctrl-L, smb://hostname/share doet het.
<pjotter> Maar misschien bedoel je iets ander?
<pjotter> Het KAN zijn (dat weet ik niet zeker) dat deze optie pas verschijnt wanneer je ook smbfs installeert. Maar volgens mij was dat niet nodig hoor.
<lord4163> ik kan nooit door het netwerk bladeren dan krijg ik een foutmelding
<lord4163> maar nu ga ik ;)
<pjotter> lord4163: in Thunar?
<lord4163> in Thunar niet noch in nautilus noch in dolphin
<lord4163> Doeg ;)
<pjotter> dag
<JanC> pjotter: XFCE gebruikt tegenwoordig gvfs, net als GNOME, dus geen smbfs nodig vziw
<pjotter> Volgens mij deed het netwerk het bij mij ook 'out of the box'
<pjotter> Alhoewel ik er geen 'box' bij heb gekregen.
<JanC> gvfs gebruikt libsmbclient
<pjotter> Wat is gvfs?
<JanC> GNOME Virtual File System
<JanC> in feite min of meer onderdeel van Gtk tegenwoordig
<pjotter> owjah
<pjotter> Dat is zeg maar de laag die onder alle fs-en zit?
<JanC> nee
<pjotter> Ow...
<pjotter> :D
<pjotter> Naja.. ik weet er ook nix van eigenlijk
<JanC> het is een abstractie in de GObject/GLib/Gtk-bibliotheken waardoor je dingen als SSH en SMB kan benaderen alsof het min of meer een normaal bestandssysteem is
<pjotter> Ok. (ik snap het wel een beetje)
<JanC> in zekere zin is het vergelijkbaar met de VFS-laag in de kernel (die zit onder alle FS'en in de kernel), maar dan in een bibliotheek die gebruikt wordt door programma's gebaseerd op GObject/GLib/Gtk/aanverwanten
<JanC> het werkt met andere woorden op een ander niveau
<pjotter> Ja, die bedoelde ik eigenlijk :)
<pjotter> Ik ben nu het boekje "Basiscursus Linux" aan het doorworstelen. Daar ben ik dat soort soort dingen ook tegengekomen.
<JanC> gvfs maakt in principe zo'n bestandssysteem enkel beschikbaar voor andere programma's in dezelfde sessie die ook gvfs gebruiken
<JanC> KDE heeft trouwens een gelijkaardig systeem: KIO
<JanC> en gvfs-fuse zorgt er voor dat een gvfs-gekoppeld bestandssysteem via FUSE ook beschikbaar wordt bij programma's die gewoon de kernel gebruiken  ;)
<pjotter> You lost me :D
<JanC> (die kan je dan vinden onder ~/.gvfs/ )
<pjotter> Eerst maar eens leren 'vimmen'. Op dat niveau zit ik ongeveer.
<JanC> als je iets mount in Thunar, kan je dus via ~/.gvfs/ op dezelfde map via de commandline
<JanC> je moet niet per sé kunnen "vimmen"  ;)
<JanC> nu ja, de absolute basis van vi/vim is wel handig soms
<JanC> maar verder...
<pjotter> Ja, vind ik wel hoor. Ik ben al; heel vaak in situaties gekomen waarbij ik ineens iets zonder GUI moest doen. En dan sta je mooi te kijken als je niet kan vimmen.
<JanC> op je eigen PC gebruik je gewoon welke editor je zelf wil
<JanC> Ubuntu heeft standaard 'nano' geïnstalleerd
<JanC> daarmee kan je ook gewoon bestanden bewerken, en die werkt op een manier die je meer gewoon bent...
<pjotter> Ik ben de laatste tijd eens de 'basics' van Linux aan het bekijken. Omdat ik dat nooit goed bestudeerd heb. Daarom kom ik nu ook dingen als vi tegen.
<JanC> kennis van vi is vooral handig als je ooit op obscure UNIX-distro's zoals Solaris terecht komt  :P
<pjotter> Ja, nou... Ik was laatst bezig in mijn NAS via SSH. Daar moest ik ook een hoop configureren. Maarja.. daar heb je geen gedit dus.
 * JanC gebruikt meestal 'joe' (joe is een acroniem voor "Joe's Own Editor")
<pjotter> Is dat ook een standaard editor?
<JanC> pjotter: niet standaard geïnstalleerd, wel terminal-gebaseerd
<JanC> en gebruikt Wordstar shortcuts, die ik nog kende van Turbo Pascal indertijd  ;)
<JanC> basis vi is trouwens idd. handig voor op die NAS mogelijk
<JanC> al kan die ook gewoon nano hebben
<pjotter> Ja, die heeft ook nano
<JanC> basis vi: switchen tussen overwrite & insert, starten commando-mode, opslaan bestanden & exit
<JanC> als je dat kent, kom je al een heel eind  ;)
<pjotter> Ja precies.
<pjotter> Ach ja. Ik ken een aantal van die Linux-puristen die 'vi' een absolute 'must' vinden. Mij maakt het niet uit hoor. ik gebruik net zo lief 'sudo gedit' oid.
<JanC> pjotter: een GUI editor is gevaarlijker...
<pjotter> hoe zo?
<JanC> pjotter: en in veel gevallen is het ook een goed idee om op de commandline 'sudoedit' te gebruiken
<JanC> pjotter: meer manieren om per ongeluk iets verkeerd te doen, meer mogelijkheden voor aanvallers om een app die zo veel code gebruikt te misbruiken
<SeySayux> Basis vi is erg eenvoudig. i om in insert mode te gaan <Esc> om in command mode te gaan, opslaan in command mode is :w , opslaan & afsluiten :wq , afsluiten zonder opslaan :q!
<pjotter> Nou, momenteel doe ik meer 'per ongeluk verkeerd' in vi dan in gedit. Maar dat zal hopelijk nog veranderen :)
<SeySayux> Voor de rest kan je even vimtutor gebruiken, legt het je vrij goed uit. En als je dat allemaal onder de knie hebt, kan je vim gebruiken.
<pjotter> Wat is vimtutor?
<SeySayux> Een programma dat met vim meekomt dat je kan gebruiken om vim te leren, gewoon vimtutor in de command line typen
<pjotter> O great!
<SeySayux> pjotter: Ben jij Pjotr van op het forum?
<timo^> neen
<pjotter> Nee, ik zit op geen enkel forum.
<JanC> dat lijkt me duidelijk  ;)
<timo^> die heeft Pjotr als naam, en niveau? Niks tegen pjotter hoor, maar ik denk niet dat Pjotr nog 'basic' vragen gaat stellen ;)
<SeySayux> Sorry, ik ben de discussie niet echt aan het volgen ;)
<pjotter> np SeySayux
<SeySayux> Maar als ik vim kan verkopen doe ik dat gewoon :P
<timo^> SeySayux: tijd niet gezien hiero
<SeySayux> timo^: Heb wat problemen gehad met mensen hier
<timo^> ah
<SeySayux> Nu probeer ik vooral eigenlijk het hoeveelheid channels dat ik tegelijk op zit te maximaliseren :P
<timo^> ghehe
<timo^> in Konversation is dat niet fijn
<timo^> veel tabs :P
<SeySayux> Ik zit achter een ZNC-bouncertje, dus ik zie alleen de channels waar ik zin in heb om naar te kijken
<SeySayux> zit nu in 72 channels, maar ik volg er maar een stuk of 10
<SeySayux> Deze client begint lastig te doen anders
<OerHeks> afhankelijk van je snelheid, moet 200 channels wel lukken
<OerHeks> en geheugen*
<SeySayux> 120 is maximum op freenode, en nee, 't is een heel erg onstabiele client, maar de enige met een UI waarvan ik niet moet overgeven.
<pjotter> Boehoe... vimtutor.nl does not exist
<timo^> neen, in een terminal 'vimtutor' ingeven
<SeySayux> Verander je hele document naar uppercase: <Esc>ggguG
<pjotter> Doe ik ook.
<SeySayux> :D
<pjotter> Hij zoekt naar de nederlandse tutorial. Maar die bestaat blijkbaar niet. Dus schakelt ie over naar Inglisj
<pjotter> Eens ff kijken of ik dat bestand ergens vandaan kan kopiëren
<SeySayux> Snel €€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€ verdienen: <Esc>23i€<Esc>
<pjotter> Bij mij veranderd ie juist alles naar lowercase :S?
<SeySayux> oh, sorry
<SeySayux> <Esc>gggUG
<pjotter> Yeps!
<SeySayux> http://vim.wikia.com/
<pjotter> Je kan er wel lekker mee freaken, he?
<pjotter> Hoe interpreteer je dat commando nou? gggUG?
<SeySayux> gg - ga naar begin van document gU - maak uppercase G - tot einde van document
<SeySayux> GGgUg zou hetzelfde doen; GG - naar einde -- gU maak uppercase g - tot begin
<pjotter> g1 zou ook kunnen, toch?
<SeySayux> Yup.
<pjotter> Jeuj! Kijk, ik leer het al :D
<SeySayux> Om heel correct te zijn, betekent het: g - ga naar... g - begin van document g - ga naar... U - en maak uppercase... G - eind van document
<pjotter> Die tweede ga naar heeft dus geen echte 'bestemming' waardoor vi alle tekens pakt die die tegenkomt?
<SeySayux> pjotter: jawel, eind van document is de bestemming
<pjotter> ow op zoń manier
<pjotter> ff wat proberen dan :p
<SeySayux> Alhoewel je nu zou verwachten dat gG is "ga naar eind van document", is het commando eigenlijk GG$. Dit heeft te maken dat letters twee keer hetzelfde typen eenvoudiger is en dus ook vaak wordt gebruikt om een commando op de huidige regel toe te passen (dd, verwijder regel, yy kopieer regel). Dit gaat echter naar de laatste *regel*, niet naar het laatste teken. $ betekent "naar het einde van de regel". ^ betekent trouwens begin van de reg
<pjotter> En wat als ik gUG doe?
<SeySayux> Alles vanaf het huidige teken tot het einde wordt dan uppercase.
<pjotter> Ik zien het ja :)
<SeySayux> *regel waar het huidge teken op staat
<pjotter> Een heel universum gaat voor mij open. De wondere wereld van vi :D
<pjotter> Teksten editten zal nooit meer hetzelfde zijn. Het is een 'way of life'.
<SeySayux> Nu nog regexes leren en je kan zo goed als alles met vi
<pjotter> Als ik er maar fstab mee kan aanpassen vindt ik het best ;)
<SeySayux> Dan is het leuk om w en b te kennen, daarmee skip je naar de vorige en volgende entry resp.
<SeySayux> ("word" en "back")
<SeySayux> yy kopieert een lijn, en p plakt, ook handig voor /etc/fstab
<SeySayux> Tip: installeer gvim, de grafische variant, dat werkt (zeker in het begin) nog iets makkelijker.
<pjotter> Ja, die heb ik
<pjotter> is makkelijker om in te leren
<SeySayux> Selecteren (visual mode) en scrollen zijn zeker handiger.
<pjotter> O, kijk aan. Ik had nog niet gezien, dat selecteren in GVim.
<SeySayux> Ik ben begonnen met vi serieus te gebruiken van september vorig jaar, en nu heb ik praktisch nooit een andere teksteditor open, zelfs Eclipse niet (en dan nog met viplugin :P)
<pjotter> Ik voreg me al af hoe je dat in gewoon vim doet
<SeySayux> v
<SeySayux> Ik typ nu zelfs al <Esc>:wq om uit Minecraft te gaan :P
<pjotter> Ja, dan ben je ver heen :D
<SeySayux> Niet alleen Minecraft, ook WoW :D
<pjotter> Ik zat laatst in DOS en vroeg me af waarom ls het niet deed :p
<SeySayux> Yup, dat probleem ken ik
<SeySayux> Cygwin ;)
<SeySayux> Ik heb zelfs m'n bash nu al in "vi mode" gezet
<pjotter> hm?
<Herwin> beste mensen, ik wil voor het eerst linux op mijn laptop zetten welke versie is voor mij het beste?
<StefandeVries> Even Vi aan de kant schuiven nu. ;)
<pjotter> Yep :)
<SeySayux> Herwin: Wat voor laptop is dat? Redelijk recent?
<Herwin> core2duo
<SeySayux> Wij van Ubuntu raden uiteraard Ubuntu aan.
<pjotter> Wij van wc-eend .... :D
<Herwin> ik zag ook kbuntu
<SeySayux> Herwin: Dat is gewoon Ubuntu met een andere desktopomgeving en wat andere programmaatjes.
<pjotter> Ja, er zijn veel Ubuntu varianten. Je moet iets kiezen dat je aanspreekt. Ze hebben allemaal zo hun voors en tegens.
<Herwin> ik als leek weet er niets van, ben windows gewent wat raad je mij aan wat het meest in de buurt komt gebruiksvriendelijk
<pjotter> Je hebt Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu (als ik me niet vergis) en dan nog wat specifieke versies als EduBuntu e.d.
<SeySayux> De meeste mensen zullen je de vanille Ubuntu aanraden, ik ben persoonlijk van van Kubuntu.
<Herwin> pfffffffffffffffff wat een hoop
<SeySayux> Xubuntu en Lubuntu zijn lichte versises.
<pjotter> Het valt wel mee, Herwin.
<pjotter> Ik zou je adviseren om eerst wat Live-CDs te bekijken.
<pjotter> Dan kun je, zonder Ubuntu echt te installeren, eerst eens zien of het een beetje bevalt.
<SeySayux> Op zich zijn al die versies gelijk, je kan perfect de Kubuntu-desktop op Ubuntu installeren en vice versa, tijdens het aanmelden kan je dan kiezen.
<SeySayux> En de programma's zijn ook perfect door elkaar te gebruiken.
<SeySayux> Dus wij raden meestal aan om inderdaad eens te kijken (naar de livecd en naar screenshots) wat je het beste bevalt.
<Herwin_> ik zal je vertellen wat ik ermee wil doen, ik wil er foto's mee berwerken en emailen en surfen
<Herwin_> firefox liep vast, iemand antwoord op mijn vraag gegeven?
<pjotter> nee, nog niet
<pjotter> In principe kun je dat met iedere Ubuntu versie doen, Herwin.
<Herwin_> welke versie kan ik het best nemen? ubuntu kubuntu?
<SeySayux> Herwin_: de meeste mensen hier gebruiken Ubuntu, dus daar zal je als beginner ook het meeste hulp bij krijgen.
<Herwin_> oke, kan ik ook themes installeren in ubunut
<pjotter> zeker
<pjotter> Standaard zitten er al een hoop in.
<pjotter> Tenminste... eh... in de laatste Ubuntu die ik gebruikte wel. Ik weet niet of dat nog steeds zo is in de laatste versies?
<Herwin_> kan ik makkelijk programma's installeren zoals adobe photoshop
<pjotter> Ja, en nee :)
<Herwin_> vertels eens?
<pjotter> Ik moet eerlijk zijn. Ik gebruik zelf ook Photoshop onder Linux
<pjotter> Het ging niet altijd vlekkeloos. Maar de laatste tijd loopt het stabiel en zonder problemen.
<Herwin_> ik heb elements 6
<pjotter> Welke versie?
<timo^> Photoshop is niet voor Linux gemaakt Herwin_
<timo^> Onthoud maar: Windows programmatuur draait niet op Linux
<Herwin_> dat ken ik wel het beste ik gebruik het een aantal jaren
<timo^> het zijn 2 heel verschillende structuren en systemen
<OerHeks> er is Gimp, en nog wat fototools waar je ook raw mee kan bewerken, native linux
<pjotter> Ok, Herwin. Om windowsprogramma's op Linux te draaien is er een programma dat Wine heet. je kan dat gewoon gratis downloaden en installeren op Ubuntu. Met dat programma kun je dan Photoshop installeren en draaien.
<timo^> Maar toch, mijn advies: Houd windows bij windows, en linux bij linux
<OerHeks> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9868
<pjotter> timo^: Dat zou ik ook zeggen. Maar sommige mensen (zoals ik) hebben echt Photoshop nodig. Bijvoorbeeld omdat je klanten een psd bestand verwachten.
<timo^> Dan maak je dat op windows
<timo^> dual boot, weet je wel ;)
<pjotter> Herwin: Er is ook een heel goed alternatief voor Photoshop op Ubuntu: The Gimp. Daarmee kun je bijna alles wat je met Photoshop ook kan.
<Herwin> firefox loopt steeds vast en lig ik uit de chat
<pjotter> typisch windows :D
<Herwin> wat ik begrijp zijn er veell alternatieven te gebruiken
<Herwin> kwa programmatuur
<Herwin> windows is soms onstabiel
<Herwin> is ubuntu dat niet?
<timo^> sja
<timo^> Meestal niet, maar als je pech hebt... ;)
<pjotter> Zeker. Wanneer je Ubuntu installeert heb je in het 'softwarecentrum' keuze uit (momenteel) ruim 36000 applicaties. Daar zit meestal wel wat tussen dat bruikbaar is.
<Herwin> apple is dat ook een goede alternatief? dat is een hoop 36000
<OerHeks> oer@OerPC:~$ uptime 20:32:27 up 13 days,  4:39,  1 user,  load average: 0.08, 0.07, 0.06
<pjotter> Apple kan ook, maar dat is natuurlijk een commercieel product. Linux is open source en gratis. Voor Apple betaal je toch nog een flinke duit. Of mag ik dat hier niet zgeggen?
<OerHeks> Herwin, dit is een goede start > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Herwin_> vervelend ik lag er weer uit
<Herwin_> ik ga maar eens ubuntu eropzetten
<pjotter> Download anders eerst eens de live-CD. Brandt die op een schijf of op een USB en start dan je computer op met die CD. Je computer start dan op met Ubuntu zonder dat er veranderingen aan je computer worden gedaan.  Je kan dan 'live' kijken of Ubuntu je bevalt of niet. Met die live CD kun je ook kiezen om Ubuntu echt te installeren.
<Herwin_> apple is geen optie?
<Herwin_> is ook linux?
<pjotter> Tuurlijk wel.
<pjotter> Nee, dat is geen linux.
<timo^> niet op een normale pc
<timo^> wel een soort van
<timo^> Darwin is gebaseerd op Unix, waar Linux ook van af stamt
<Herwin_> oke, als ik met installeren van programma's vast loop is er ook een site waarop ik kan kijken hoe dit moet
<pjotter> Je kan altijd hier komen en vragen stellen. Verder is er de site die Oerheks al gaf: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Herwin_> oke dat heb ik gemist door alle vastlopers
<pjotter> Ja, dat vermoedde ik al :)
<Herwin_> iedergeval thx voor de uiitleg
<pjotter> Zou dit nou handig zijn? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_W9nM6C7ow&feature=related
<Herwin_> ik zal eens kijken
<pjotter> Ha, Herwin. Dat laatste was niet echt naar jou bedoeld hoor.
<timo^> pjotter: meh, dan kun je beter 'CTRL+ALT+F1' doen
<Herwin_> nee ik snapte er al niks va
<pjotter> :)
<Herwin_> ;)
<pjotter> Nee, dat is niet iets wat ik zou aanbevelen voor iemand die nog nooit iets met Linux heeft gedaan :) Ik denk dat mensen dan hard wegrennen.
<pjotter> Maar dat is wel het leuke aan Linux, Het is ontzettend aan te passen aan je wensen. Daarom zijn er ook zoveel versies.
<pjotter> timo^: Wil je dat niet zomaar doen? Ik wist even niet meer hoe ik weer terug moets komen :D
<timo^> sorry :P
<pjotter> Lache :)
<timo^> CTRL+ALT+F7
<pjotter> Jaja...
<pjotter> O, zo kom je terug :)
<pjotter> Wat zijn dat eigenlijk? Een soort terminal sessies, maar dan zonder de X windows omgeving? Ik gebruik die nooit
<timo^> inderdaad
<timo^> je zou de Xserver in terminal 7 kunnen sluiten en dan in terminal 1 kunnen starten
<pjotter> ah ok
<pjotter> Als je ff opnieuw de Xserver moet opstarten zonder de computer opnieuw te booten.
<timo^> meh, dan volstaat een CTRL+ALT+Backspace nadat je die geactiveerd hebt ;)
<pjotter> Even een vraag:: Wat is 'meh'?
<trijntje> http://jeffhoogland.blogspot.com/2012/02/howto-run-your-games-in-new-xserver.html
<timo^> een beetje van 'mwah' 'ach' 'niet helemaal mee eens'
<JanC> de simpelste en beste manier om de X-server te herstarten is uitloggen en opnieuw inloggen...
<pjotter> Ow, ok. Dat dacht ik al... maar je weet maar nooit. Misschien dat het weer zo'n moderne sms-uitdrukking was ofzo.
<timo^> als ik ergens een hekel aan heb is het sms taal
<timo^> muv idd
<pjotter> Sorry timo^...
<pjotter> jaja
<JanC> timo^: en "muv"?  :P
<timo^> met uitzondering van, een zeer formele afkorting in het nederlands
<JanC> de afkorting is "m.u.v." ;)
<pjotter> Ik ook hoor. Ik heb dat ook nooit zo begrepen eigenlijk. Waarom iedereeen ineens op een veel te klein toetsenbordje teksten ging zitten typen. Dan is voicemail toch veel makkelijker en sneller? Mjah.
<timo^> de punt toets is kapot, nou goed :P
<timo^> pjotter: hm, een fysiek qwerty'tje is wel fijn
<Herwin_> bedankt voor de info, tot een volgende keer bye
<timo^> dag Herwin_
<JanC> pjotter: een SMS is meestal veel meer on-topic & to-the-point  ;)
<pjotter> Ja, vruuuuger... had ik een eh.. hoe heet zoń ding ook al weer? Ja! Een Psion! Die had een compleet toetsenbordje met alles erop en d'r an.
<timo^> ik ga slapen
<timo^> pjotter: Psion! Daar heb ik er nog 3 van :D
<timo^> geweldige dingen zijn dat
<pjotter> Ja, ik heb hem ook nog steeds.
<timo^> goed, maar nu ga ik echt
<pjotter> Werkt op twee penlights.
<pjotter> tot kijk timo^!
<JanC> pjotter: Psion heeft later hun OS verkocht aan Nokia, die het dan als "Symbian" gemarket heeft  ;)
<pjotter> Ow, kijk aan.
<JanC> Psion noemde het EPOC indertijd
<pjotter> Ja, klopt!
<JanC> maar Nokia vond dat te geeky/techie klinken, gok ik
<pjotter> Rings a bell. Zo heette de software die erbij zat ook.
<pjotter> Ik heb geen flauw idee of het nog zou werken
<pjotter> Zou dat nog te installeren zijn op Ubuntu onder Wine?
<JanC> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_Symbian#EPOC
<JanC> pjotter: EPOC was geen Windows hé
<pjotter> Neem klopt. Maar ik herken de term. Windowssoftware om contact te maken met de Psion heette ook iets met "EPOC".
<pjotter> Ik gebruikte dat ding vooral als een 'mobiele typemachine'.
#ubuntu-nl 2012-03-02
<Herwin> Goedemorgen ik heb ubuntu op mijn laptop gezet alleen mijn draadloos verb gaat langzaam iemand een tip hoe ik dit sneller kan zetten
<Herwin> weet iemand waaar systeem > Beheer staat in ubuntu 11.10
<Herwin> weet iemand waaar systeem > Beheer staat in ubuntu 11.10
<Herwin> ik hbe gisteren via software gimp geinstalleerd ik zie geen koppeling om proggie te openen iemand mij helpen
<trijntje> goede morgen Herwin
<trijntje> je kan als het goed is kort op de windows-toets drukken en dan naar 'gimp' zoeken
<trijntje> wat heb je precies nodig dat vroeger in 'beheer' stond?
<trijntje> ubuntu komt trouwens met een handleiding: windows-toets indrukken en dan naar 'hulp' zoeken, misschien is het handig om dat eens door te lezen
<khildin> Herwin: probeer eens 'systeeminstelingen' (rode knop met radertje en steeksleutel)
<khildin> als die niet in de unity balk staat dan rechtsbovenin ('start' knop ughe ughe) en dan systeeminstellingen
<Herwin> weet iemand waaar systeem > Beheer staat in ubuntu 11.10
<khildin> je kan ook in Dash (alt F2 / windowstoets) systeeminstellingen intikken
<trijntje> khildin: alt F2 is niet om de dash te openen, maar om commando's uit te voeren
<khildin> my bad... neemt niet weg dat applicaties daar ook prima mee opgestrat kunnen worden
<Herwin> ik heb ubuntu 11.10 is het nodig om een virusscan en firewal te installeren?
<khildin> Ik heb wel antivirus draaien. Ookal kan jouw machine niet geinfecteerd worden met windows malware, als je op je pc iets binnenhaalt en dat vervolgens op een andere (windows) pc gebruikt, heb je alsnog een probleem.
<khildin> Verder kan je kiezen voor een firewall per pc of een firewall voor je netwerk... beide opties hebben voor en nadelen
<Herwin> beste mensen heb ik een virusscan en firewall nodig????
<Herwin> voor ubuntu 11.10
<hvanderlaan> vuurmuur
<hvanderlaan> dat is firewall
<hvanderlaan> virusscanner clamav maar ik ben van mening dat je als je ubuntu gebruikt geen virusscanner nodig hebt
<Herwin> oke firewall wel nodig???
<trijntje> Herwin: hallo, zie je onze reacties?
<hvanderlaan> als het een desktop is kan het handig zijn maar niet noodzakenlijk
<Herwin> ik heb een laptop
<hvanderlaan> Nee heb ik ook niet. Alles wat niet open hoort te staat is dicht :)
<Herwin> ze kunnen mij dus niet van buitenaf aanvallen of gegevens meekijken
<hvanderlaan> bij een kale ubuntu install staat alleen 631 open dat is cups (voor printen)
<Herwin> oke dus geen firewall en virusscan nodig ongekend ben net overgstapt van windows naar ubuntu dus ik ken het nog niet goed
<hvanderlaan> Als je gewoon een kale install hebt gedaan niet nee
<Herwin> ik heb ubuntu 11.10 via website gedownload gebrand en install verder niet
<hvanderlaan> ik gebruik al ubuntu vanaf versie 3.10 en ik heb er nog nooit last van gehad dus in bijna 10 jaar tijd geen hacker geen virus helemaal niets
<Herwin> oke ik ga nu de wereld van ubuntu ontdekken
<JapyDooge> veel plezier Herwin :)
<hvanderlaan> Veel pelzier en als je iets niet snapt horen we het wel :)
<Herwin> dank jullie allemaal, ik ben hier tot nu toe heel blij werkt wel snel
<Ad_> Kan iemand mij helpen met "grub rescue"?
<trijntje> Ad_: wat is het probleem?
<Ad_> Ik heb Zorin (Ubuntu) op mijn netbook gezet. XP draaide al. Geinstaleerd (11.10) vanaf CD. Nu wilde ik Zorin weer deinstaleren omdat het mij niet brengt wat ik ervan verwachte. Ik heb onder windows getracht de partities te verwijderen en samen te voegen met de bestaande partities. Dit leverde een foutmeling op en moest mijn netbook opnieuw opstarten. Na deze opstart komt alleen de boodschap grub rescue. Ik kan ook niet vanaf een usb c
<ScG^Dedicated> goeie middag
<trijntje> Ad_: wat is zorin?
<trijntje> hey ScG^Dedicated
<trijntje> Ad_: het einde van je reactie is weggevallen: ook niet vanaf een usb c....
<Ad_> Zorin is een netbookversie van ubuntu. Ziet er een beetje windows achtig uit
<Ad_> Laatste was kan ook niet meer opstarten vanaf ubs cd-speler.
<ScG^Dedicated> houden jullie af en toe een local jam in een cafe oid?
<trijntje> Ad_: kan je wel vanaf een usb-stick oid booten?
<Ad_> nee lukt ook niet. Komt alleen de melding grub rescue
<trijntje> Ad_: waarschijnlijk moet je dan tijdens het opstarten op f2 oid drukken? Het veranderen van partities kan er niet voor zorgen dat je niet meer vanaf een usb oid kan booten
<trijntje> ScG^Dedicated: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/weer-een-ubuntu-global-jam-at-nijmegen-3-maart/
<Ad_> Ik kan wel inm mijn bootmenu. Daat staat de bootvolgorde op USB en dan HDD. Ook dit brengt geen verlossing
<trijntje> het kan zijn dat de pc de usb stick als harddisk ziet, kan je de volgorde van harddisk in de bios instellen?
<Ad_> Ja, dit helpt echter niets. Kom steeds weer terug bij grub rescue
<ScG^Dedicated> ahh jammer dat de jam niet door gaat ging trijntje
<trijntje> hoe heb je dan zorin geinstalleerd?
<ScG^Dedicated> ben even afk
<trijntje> ScG^Dedicated: ja, wellicht gaan mensen nog over irc werken
<Ad_> Kan uiteindelijk wel opUBS-stick komen met ubutu via "del' herhaald indrukken zodat opstart vanaf stick mogelijk is. Wil dan Zorin installeren en een partitie formateren. Ik kan alleen niet ziet welke en wat erop staat. Windows en Data schijven wil ik niet formateren.
<trijntje> Ad_: wat is het uiteindelijke doel dat je wilt bereiken? Zorin weer isntalleren of het volledig verwijderen en alleen windows hebben?
<trijntje> of gewoon standaard ubuntu installeren ;)
<Ad_> Windows redden en zorin verwijderen.
<trijntje> Ad_: heeft zorin een live cd?
<Ad_> Weet ik niet. Ik heb er geen
<trijntje> dan kan je gewoon vanaf daar de partities aanpassen, en daarna moet je nog de windows bootloader installeren
<trijntje> Ad_: nouja, een live systeem op de usb
<Ad_> Sorry, Is de c: schijf dan "0" en de D: schijf "1"?? Ben wat linux erger dan een leek.
<trijntje> Ad_: geen idee, als je 'gparted' start kan je vrij makkelijk zien welke partities wat zijn
<trijntje> windows heeft zelf ook geen duidelijke regels voor wat C of D is, dus dat weet je nooit ;)
<Ad_> Geeft alleen maar nummers. Geen omschrijving en zegt ook dat ze leeg zijn
<trijntje> Ad_: welk programma?
<Ad_> gparted
<trijntje> kan je een screenshot plaatsen of heb je geen internet?
<trijntje> http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<Ad_> Trijntje, Tot zover alvast bedankt voor je tijd. Ik moet nu echt naar mijn  werk. Zal omstreeks 0:30 uur terug zijn. Probeer wel of er dan nog iemand wakker is. Oudoe
<trijntje> Ad_: doei
<OerHeks> :-)
 * trijntje zit er aan te denken om naar precise te upgraden..
<ScG^Dedicated> en trijntje ga je upgraden naar precise?
<trijntje> denk het wel, nadat ik n goede backup heb gemaakt :P
<ScG^Dedicated> ik heb ni echt iets te verliezen ik heb een VM
<ScG^Dedicated> staat niets op in principe
<trijntje> ik heb maar 2G ram, dus in de VM draait het niet heel lekker allemaal
<ScG^Dedicated> 2gb ram moet toch wel genoeg zijn zeker?
<ScG^Dedicated> ow je bedoeld als je een VM zou draaien?
<ScG^Dedicated> ik heb 8gb dus geen probleem hier
<trijntje> das wel ruim ja ;) Maar 2G is ruim genoeg voor ubuntu, dus ik heb niet echt n betere pc nodig
<ScG^Dedicated> hehe
<ScG^Dedicated> helaas maak ik gebruik van Adobe Photoshop, Autodesk 3DS Max en een paar games dus ik ben nogal windows afhankelijk (of mac)
<ScG^Dedicated> ik wacht op de dag dat er betere ondersteuning komt voor dat soort dingen en dan komt windows echt niet meer op mijn pc :)
<ScG^Dedicated> ik heb toch een rare bug. in de werkbalk werkt de knop user en het icoontje er naast niet meer
<ScG^Dedicated> best iritant :P
<ScG^Dedicated> misschien als ik upgrade naar precise dat het is opgelost ^^
<ScG^Dedicated> ff een reboot op me VM dat werkt misschien ook ;)
<ScG^Dedicated> sudo reboot
<ScG^Dedicated> lol
<ScG^Dedicated> zo daar zijn we weer ;)
<timo^> hallo ScG^Dedicated
<szal> wie is 'we'?
<timo^> wie denk je
#ubuntu-nl 2012-03-03
<FlipStonE> hoi allemaal :-)
<FlipStonE> iemand die mij kan helpen na mijn upgrade naar 12.04?  Mijn Unity3D wil niet meer werken na de update, wel de 2D... iemand die dit ook voorgehad heeft?
<lord4163> Met welk commando lock je je scherm?
<jk> ctrl-alt-l
<lord4163> heeft iemand ervaring met lottanzb?
<StefandeVries> !lottanzb
<StefandeVries> Nee, ik en de bot niet. :P
<trijntje> !help
<trijntje> !vlc
<JanC> FlipStonE: kunnen ze je niet helpen in #ubuntu+1 ?
<M> hallo wie kan mij helpen om het boot scherm te wijzigen?
<K-4U> Dus... weet iemand een UPNP media client voor Ubuntu?
<trijntje> terwijl er dus op die chatpagina van ubuntu-nl wel staat dat mensen geduld moeten hebben :P
<trijntje> (niet tegen jouw K4U, maar iemand voor je)
<K-4U> maakt niet uit trijntje :P ik had em door ;)
<StefandeVries> K-4U, kijk hier eens: https://www.ebower.com/docs/ubuntu-dlna-player/
<K-4U> thnx, eens kijken
<StefandeVries> Sorry dat ik je afscheep met een linkje, maar het leek mij wel eens goede.
<StefandeVries> Even kijken, als de bot die nog niet kent, voeg ik 'm toe.
<StefandeVries> !dlna
<StefandeVries> Nope.
<K-4U> zou hem toevoegen :P
<StefandeVries> Ik voeg 'm ff toe :)
<K-4U> probleem voor mij is dat ik geen zin heb om een compleet media center te gaan draaien omdat ik wat muziek wil luisteren
<StefandeVries> !dlna
<MwanzoBot> DLNA is een techniek die wordt gebruikt om mediastreaming door en tussen apparaten te vergemakkelijken. Voor geschikte mediaspelers in Ubuntu, kijk hier eens: https://www.ebower.com/docs/ubuntu-dlna-player/
<StefandeVries> :)
<K-4U> Misschien ga ik daar zelf ook een pagina over schrijven, inclusief configuratie voor Mediatomb
<oCean> tvmobili is nice http://www.tvmobili.com/
<StefandeVries> Totem is de standaard meegeleverde mediaspeler, daarvoor is dit heel handig. (De plug-in die ze noemen)
<K-4U> Hmm, ik zie hier iets over Rygel
<StefandeVries> oCean, TV Mobili heeft wel een paar nadelen.
<StefandeVries> 30-day trial, bijvoorbeeld.
<K-4U> En, een compleet mediacenter
<K-4U> Blergh, dan maar via sftp verbinden met mijn server :(
<jaap_2> hallo allemaal
<jaap_2> ik ben nog een beetje noob met linux,
<jaap_2> ik installeer het, alleen nu krijg ik een initramfs
<jaap_2> ik probeer het via google te vinden, alleen ik vind het toch lastig :
<jaap_2> misschien kan iemand mij hier even makkelijk helpen?
<JanC> jaap_2: dat klinkt alsof er wat fout gegaan is tijdens de installatie
<jaap_2> het is een livecd waarvan je ook kan installeren. De lifecd wil wel gewoon booten
<JanC> of een hardware-probleem mogelijk
<jaap_2> cd check op errors, dan geeft ie aan dat er geen problemen zijn gevonden
<JanC> jaap_2: doe eens "mount -a" in de initramfs shell?
<jaap_2> mount: can't read '/etc/fstab': no such file or directory
<JanC> hm, dat klinkt alsof je '/' niet gemount is
<jaap_2> installatie fout?
<jaap_2> (welke irc server is dit? dan join ik even via mirc)
<JanC> jaap_2: Freenode
<JanC> irc.freenode.net of irc.ubuntu.com
<jaap__3> gelukt.
<jaap__3> iets groter scherm dan de webchat.
<jaap__3> heb je enig idee wat ik zou kunnen proberen?
<jaap__3> of moet ik de distributie nog een keer downloaden, opnieuw branden en installeren?
<JanC> jaap__3: wat gebeurt er als je exit van die shell?
<jaap__3> exit typen?
<JanC> ja, of Ctrl-D
<JanC> NB: installeren vanaf een USB memory stick gaat sneller dan vanaf CD
<jaap__3> Alert! /dev/mapper/linuxbak-root does not exist. dropping to a shell!
<jaap__3> en missing modules (cat /proc/modules; ls /dev)
<jaap__3> zegt ie voordat ik in de initramfs shell zit
<jaap__3> ctrl+d druk
<jaap__3> ik zal het helemaal wel even over typen:
<jaap__3> *gave up waiting for root device. common problems:
<JanC> hm, heb je RAID of LVM geconfigureerd op die machine?
<jaap__3> raid
<jaap__3> maar ik heb tijdens de installatie nergens iets hoeven opgeven?
<jaap__3> ik heb twee schijnven in mirror
<JanC> hoe heb je die raid gemaakt?
<JanC> is dat zo'n onboard fake hardware raid?
<jaap__3> raid 1. dit is een wat oudere machine, er zit een IDE raidkaartje in
<JanC> hm, een goedkope of een dure?  ;)
<jaap__3> ehrm, een andere linux distributie werkte wel gewoon in een keer
<JanC> mja, ik gok dat er ergens wat verkeerd gaat bij de raid-detectie
<jaap__3> ik was een hotspotserver aan het bouwen, van lossen software onderdelen. Daar ben ik op den duur in vast gelopen. Ik kwam een distributie tegen die alle software delen al in een had ( easyhotspot )
<JanC> jaap__3: als in in /dev/mapper/ kijkt, wat zie je dan?
<jaap__3> ./control
<JanC> da's alles?
<jaap__3> ./pdc_gfcajiii
<jaap__3> ./pdc_gfcajiii1
<jaap__3> die 3 bestanden.
<JanC> okay, lijkt er op alsof linux denkt dat de partitie een andere naam heeft...
<jaap__3> die machine heet 'linuxbak'
<jaap__3> dat kon je in de installatie opgeven. [als je dat niet veranderde, maakte die daar jaap-easyhotspot van geloof ik. ik weet niet of dat er iets mee te maken kan hebben?
<JanC> en blijkbaar dacht de installer dat het het filesystem op die RAID-partitie als linuxbak-root gelabeld heeft...
<jaap__3> gewoon nog een keer installeren zonder iets te wijzigen aan de instellingen?
<JanC> ik betwijfel of dat gaat helpen
<JanC> tenzij er ergens een bug is in de installer in combinatie met sommige soorten RAID...
<jaap__3> ik kan het altijd proberen.
<jaap__3> of valt er nog wat anders te proberen?
<jaap__3> je kan toch ook een debug mode aanzetten voordat je de kernel gaat laden? ik weet niet of daar nog informatie te voorschijn komt waar je iets mee kan
<JanC> ln -s /dev/mapper/pdc_gfcajiii1 /dev/mapper/linuxbak-root
<JanC> en kijken of je dan wel kan verderbooten  ;)
<JanC> (dat is enkel een tijdelijke hack natuurlijk)
<jaap__3> no such file or directory
<jaap__3> ./dev/mapper/linuxbak-root
<jaap__3> eh sorry
<jaap__3> my bad
<jaap__3> typo :P
<jaap__3> begins running
<jaap__3> boot nu
<JanC> ☺
<jaap__3> \o/
<JanC> dit is natuurlijk enkel tijdelijk (je wil dit niet bij elke reboot doen)
<JanC> maar mogelijk wordt het opgelost na een update-initramfs (ofwel manueel, ofwel door de kernel te upgraden naar de laatste versie, dan gebeurt dat sowieso)
<jaap__3> update-initramfs -c ?
<jaap__3> create a new initramfs
<JanC> normaal moet je sowieso een hoop updates installeren...
<jaap__3> apt-get update
<jaap__3> apt-get upgrade
<JanC> of gewoon in de GUI...
<JanC> of heeft die ergeen?
<JanC> aangezien dit blijkbaar geen "normale" Ubuntu is?
<jaap__3> ik heb een hele tijd gewerkt vanaf een serverversie zonder gui, dus geen idee waar het zit in de gui ^^.
<JanC> update, upgrade, dist-upgrade
<jaap__3> bij update zegt ie: your distribution is nog supported anymore XD
<JanC> eh
<jaap__3> 2010 distro :o
<jaap__3> easyhotspot had geen nieuwere..
<JanC> eh, gebaseerd op een oudere Ubuntu of zo?
<jaap__3> daarom was ik ook eigenlijk eerst begonnen om er een zelf te bouden
<jaap__3> bouwen*
<JanC> wat zegt "lsb_release -d" ?
<jaap__3> 9.04
<JanC> eh, right
<jaap__3> =)
<JanC> april 2009 dus, en met 18 maanden support...
<JanC> lijkt me niet meteen een goed idee om dat als hotspot OS te gebruiken...
<jaap__3> kan je dat nog updaten? of wil dat helemaal niet meer. :P
<jaap__3> tsja, idonesiers he ^_^
<JanC> het kan, maar simpel lijkt het me niet
<JanC> de oude (niet meer ondersteunde) repositories staan ergens op een archiefserver
<jaap__3> nu geeft ie bij de update ook 404 not found error :P
<jaap__3> hmz, misschien dan toch maar een zelf bouwen? >.<
<JanC> of een beter ondersteunde hotspot-distro gebruiken
<jaap__3> ik kan er niet veel vinden op het internet..
<jaap__3> er zijn er niet zo heel veel helaas :0
<jaap__3> maar bedankt voor de link :)
<jaap__3> ln -s
<jaap__3> ik heb nog een andere distributie gevonden, de laatste uitgegeven distro is van jan 2012 :)
<hans_w> Hallo, ik heb een probleem met het draadloos internet werkend te krijgen op ubuntu kan iemand mij helpen aub?
<StefandeVries> Waar loop je tegenaan, Hans?
<hans_w> als ik naar drivers zoek
<hans_w> dan vind hij niks
<hans_w> voor een de modem zeg maar
<hans_w> en er zit nu ook geen internet op
<hans_w> ik heb alleen maar draadloos internet namelijk
<StefandeVries> Is er een mogelijkheid om de computer/laptop even aan een draad te hangen?
<StefandeVries> Ah.
<hans_w> neej maar ik heb wel een usb stick maar weet niet waar ik die driver kan downloaden
<StefandeVries> Draait het om een laptop en zo ja, wat is het type?
<hans_w> ja een laptop acer aspire 3002 WMLi
<hans_w> er staat nu ubuntu 10.1 op
<StefandeVries> Ik lees zo rond dat het mogelijk is om de kaart werkend te krijgen met het tooltje ndiswrapper.
<StefandeVries> HEt is mogelijk dat zonder internetverbinding te installeren, maar ik weet niet goed hoe.
<StefandeVries> !ndiswrapper
<OerHeks> zit een BMC43xx in?
<StefandeVries> Volgens mij wel ja.
<hans_w> ndiswrapper?
<OerHeks> hmm hoe haal je b43-fwcutter and firmware-b43-installer offline op
<hans_w> dus als ik hem op het internet aansluit lukt het wel?
<hans_w> dan ga ik wel een ethernet kabel zoeken
<OerHeks> ja, via draad is dit mogenlijk.
<mandje> iemand hier ervaring met ubuntu server in combinatie met ajenti?
<mandje> http://ajenti.org/#
<Oer> de eerste 10 zoekresultaten klinken russisch.
<Oer> ziet er niet gek uit, mandje.
<mandje> nee vond ik ook.
<Oer> http://umumble.com/blogs/sysadm/256/
<mandje> van de 4 developers eindigen 3 achternamen op *ov en 1 op *ev.  ;)
<Oer> ja, onze russische vrienden :-)
<Oer> http://wiki.ajenti.org/
<JanC> en één op *chenko
<Stef__> Hallo, bij mij start mediatomb op vanaf twee plaatsen, bij /etc/rc.local heb ik het al uitgeschakeld, en bij voorkeuren-->opstart toepassingen staat het niet. Waar zou het nog kunnen staan ?
<anno969696> Hallo
<anno969696> Op de website staat dat je de zogeheten "User Manual" van Ubuntu 10.4 kan downloaden én bestellen
<anno969696> Ik was van plan om het te gaan bestellen
<anno969696> Maar waar is de bestel optie? Heb de hele site afgezocht
<misnix> geen idee, downloaden is beter, kan je zoeken en de boom laten staan :)
<Oer> http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Oer> digitaal bestellen
<misnix> te laat
#ubuntu-nl 2012-03-04
<lg188> heey
<Kristof_D> Hoi, na een paar uur prutsen eindelijk draadloos op mn laptop, maar nog één probleem: bij system->administration->drivers staat initieel: driver ingeschakeld maar niet in gebruik. Pas als ik hem handmatig even uit en aanzet doet de draadloos het echt. Kan dat niet automatisch?
<benivda> net overgestapt op xubuntu, alleen kan mijn externe luidsprekers niet geactiveerd krijgen zoals in ubuntu. Iemand toevallig idee?
<timo^> Wat krijg je als je op het luidsprekericoontje (dubbel)klikt
<benivda> gewoon de geluidsinstellingen etc, maar in die geluidsinstellingen is het net wat anders dan voorheen
<benivda> hij vindt de luidsprekers wel, maar het geluid helemaal openen helpt niks
<timo^> hmm
<timo^> ik zou eens in de instellingen kijken van die boxen
<CasW> In de geluidsinstellingen, kan je daar een "output source" of zo kiezen?
<CasW> Misschien dat 'ie daar ergens op koptelefoon staat ipv op speakers.
<Helen> Ik herinner me dat ik ooit een prog kon dowloaden met aps maar weet niet meer hoe dat heet. Weet dat er een groen icoontje bij was. Weet iemand wat dat was/is?
<Helen> Zit me suf te denken, weet niet meer hoe dat heet
<JanC> Helen: wat bedoel je met een "prog met aps"?
<CyberGabber> Helen: Dropbox?
<Helen> sorry, ik schreef het verkeerd, bedoel PPA
<CyberGabber> Helen: En wat zou die prog moeten doen?
<JanC> Ubuntu Tweak had vroeger enkele bekende PPA die je optioneel kon aanzetten, maar IIRC heeft de developer daarvan dat verwijderd sindsdien
<Helen> Was en prog. waarbij je andere software dan er in ubuntu staan kon installeren
<Helen> ja ik geloof dat het ubuntu tweak heet!
<Helen> bestaat dat progr niet meer?
<Helen> ik woon momenteel in Spanje en gebruik een netbook met v.11.04 maar op mijn desktop in nl heb ik nog 10.10 met dat prog. erop!
<Helen> kan ook v.10.04 wat ik thuis heb
<Oer> dit is ook zo'n repository list maker > http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<Helen> thanks oer
#ubuntu-nl 2013-02-25
<Soon> goede morgen
<lordievader> Hallo Soon
<Soon> is er hier iemand die mij een beetje op weg wil helpen met een vraag die ik heb?
<lordievader> Soon: Vast wel, als je je vraag stelt is het wat makkelijker voor mensen om die te beantwoorden ;)
<Soon> Ubuntu 12.10 herkent mijn mobiele telefoon niet als ik die aansluit, bij eerdere ubuntu versies heb ik hier mooit problemen mee gehad
<jpjacobs> hoe herkennen? als modem, diskdrive, ... wat deed de vorige versie dan?
<Soon> ik zou graag enige info krijgen zodat ik weet waar het aan kan liggen of wat ik er aan kan doen
<Soon> ik sluit de telefoon met een kabeltje aan via de usb naar mijn laptop
<Soon> en dan verschijnt  in bestandsbeheer niet dit apparaat
<Soon> in de vorige versies kon ik altijd via bestandsbeheer in de foto's die ik met mijn mobiele telefoon maak
<Soon> kan dit te maken hebben met de systeeminstellingen?
<lordievader> Soon: Zou je 2 dingen voor mij kunnen pastebinnen, "sudo fdisk -l" voordat de telefoon is aangesloten, en nog een keer als de telefoon is aangesloten.
<Soon> als de telefoon niet is aangesloten: Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes 255 koppen, 63 sectoren/spoor, 60801 cilinders, totaal 976773168 sectoren Eenheid = sectoren van 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sectorgrootte (logischl/fysiek): 512 bytes / 512 bytes in-/uitvoergrootte (minimaal/optimaal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Schijf-ID: 0x6aca1034   Apparaat Opstart   Begin       Einde     Blokken   ID  Systeem /dev/sda1              64    409600
<Soon> dit is niet zo overzichtelijk... is het handiger als ik een schermafdruk maak?
<lordievader> Soon: paste.ubuntu.com
<lordievader> Soon: Kun je gewoon de output in kopieren ;)
<Soon> als ik 'paste.ubuntu.com' invoer in de terminal krijg ik 'opdracht niet gevonden'
<Soon> maar goed, de uitkomst van die 2 dingen is hetzelfde
<lordievader> Soon: paste.ubuntu.com is een website... Hmm ach daar ging het mij om...
<Soon> evenveel regels
<lordievader> Soon: Wat voor een telefoon is het?
<Soon> alcatel
<Soon> het lijkt er op dat ik alcatel software mis.. misschien
<lordievader> Soon: Als ik de Ubuntu repo doorzoek op alcatel komen er twee programma's naar voren die misschien wel interessant zijn: Gammu en Wammu.
<Soon> dat rijmt :-)
<Soon> ik ga die opzoeken/installeren, hopelijk heeft dat effect
<Soon> tnx voor je hulp!
<lordievader> Soon: Ik hoop dat het je verder helpt.
<khildin> mogguh, kan iemand helpen met mijn compiz/unity settings? Ik kan normaal inloggen maar krijg vervolgens geen unity interface (menu's en dah balk links zijn niet aanwezig)
<khildin> vensters van de applicaties hebben ook geen menu. ik kan applicaties alleen via terminal openen... :-/
<khildin> soz... herstart...
<khildin> iemand een idee hoe ik mijn unity probleem moet aanpakken?... zoek me suf maar heb nog geen oplossing gevonden
<lordievader> khildin: Heb je een driver voor je grafische kaart geinstalleerd? Ik gebruik zelf geen Unity dus ik kan niet gelijk zo zeggen waar het probleem ligt.
<khildin> de intel driver is geinstalleerd
<khildin> ik heb ook een desktop... probleemlijkt unity/compiz te zijn
<khildin> ik kan applicaties ook niet 'slepen'
<lordievader> khildin: Dat kan een plugin zijn die uitstaat, weet nog wel dat ik een soortgelijk probleem had. Plugin bleek uit te staan.
<khildin> ik zal ccsm eens opstarten
<an3se> Ik heb Xubuntu op een oude PC gezet en het werkt perfect. Nu is mijn vraag waar vind ik de gegevens van de computer zelf?
<jpjacobs> hangt ervanaf waar die staan. En of je ze niet hebt gewist om ubuntu erop te zetten
#ubuntu-nl 2013-02-26
<Guest45151> Hey goedenmorgen! Ik heb even een vraag ik heb gister Ubuntu naast windows geinstalleerd, alleen ik krijg geen boot menu. Ik heb het al gegoogled alleen iedereen met het zelfde probleem start de computer op in windows. Bij mij start de computer op in ubuntu.
<Guest45151> Ik heb Ubuntu geinstalleerd op 1 schijf, maar op een aparte partitie van 600 gb
<Mitch01> moet even rebooten, maar als iemand iets weet en tijd heeft om t uit te leggen mitch_kok@hotmail.com
<ichat> Mitch01:  - email support  gaat natuurlijk niet gebeuren...  zo kunnen anderen niet meelezen en er dus niet van leren
<ichat> en vertellen ´we´  dus het verhaal over 10 jaar nog.. voor de tig miljoenste keer
<Mitch01> Oke, bedankt toch bedankt
<ichat> Mitch zoek eens op   ubuntu forum  nederlands    ... als je geen tijd hebt om je antwoord ´hier´ af te wachten
<Mitch01> nee precies ik moet zo werken dus ik zal daar even een bericht plaatsen thnx!
<ichat> weet er iemand al iets over de volgende  release party?
<ruliezz> Hallo, is het mogelijk dat iemand van jullie even naar mijn forum bericht kijkt? Ik wil graag verder maar loop vast: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/software-en-configuratie/4-schermen-als-1-scherm/
<Hafid> hallo
<Hafid> kan iemand me helpen met de installatie van openldap
<lg188> Hallo, fsck zegt dat die fsck.ntfs niet vind.
<lg188> Ik heb symbolic links gemaakt maar dat loste het niet op
<lg188> Geeft ook een error 2
<lg188> Na eeen chkdisk te doen via windows krijg ik dit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5567554/
<lg188> er een lichte fout in een programma...
<lg188> er was*
<lg188> Heel Xorg hing vast
<lg188> Anyway, enig idee hoe zo een reeks van errors gebeurt? Kapote SSD?
<lg188> Okay S.M.A.R.T. Zegt dat er een reallocation is gebeurt en dat het een teken is van prefail. Dus vanavond alles belangrijk backuppen
<glenn_> Heb een raar probleem
<glenn_> Heb mijn ntfs partie als volgt op command line gemount
<glenn_> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc1 /mnt/Windows
<glenn_> maar vind deze niet terug in de verkenner
<glenn_> en de andere parties op andere schijven wel
<glenn_> iemand hier
<lordievader> glenn_: Wat gebeurd er als je met je verkenner naar /mnt/Windows gaat?
<glenn_> dan zie ik die gewoon kan er op
<glenn_> Maar zie die niet als een hd sysmbooltje staan in de verkenner
<lordievader> glenn_: Is het een lege folder of staat daar je /dev/sdc1 contents?
<glenn_> Ik zie wat ik zou zien als ik op wiondows werk
<glenn_> zie de inhoud
<lordievader> glenn_: Ik begin het gevoel te krijgen dat ik je probleem niet begrijp.
<glenn_> weet wat de explorer is
<glenn_> iemand hier
<glenn_> iemand hier
<chato> :)
<glenn_> wat ken je van linux
<chato> tja, wat moet ik zeggen. oud-ubuntu-user, oud-distro-hopper, nu debian, openbox, CL-junk
<chato> en ben BTW niet constant aanwezig hier, ik switch tussen versch channels en ben bezig met div taken
<glenn_> dan ken je er wel iets van
<chato> en jij?
<glenn_> beetje
<glenn_> cursus over gevolgd
<glenn_> ik zit met een raar probleem ik zie alle schijven en parties er op maar ik zie niet de partie waar xp op staat
<glenn_> en weg is hij
<lordievader> glenn_: Kijk met fdisk -l welke partities als ntfs zijn ingedeeld en ga deze af.
<chato> dualboot ubuntu-WinXP?
<chato> kijk es met gparted
<glenn_> heb ik gedaan
<glenn_> waarom zie ik de XP partie niet in de explorer
<chato> explorer? je bedoelt de bestandsmanager in Windows?
<chato> Windows ziet geen ext3/ext4 partities. Windows is niet zo flexibel. Linux kan wel NTFS lezen/schrijven, maar Win kan geen ext* lezen/schrijven
<glenn_> ja
<glenn_> maar ik op linux opgestart en zie die xp partie ntfs totaal niet
<glenn_> ook niet als die gemount is
<chato> niet in gparted, en ook niet in fdisk? vreemd
<lordievader> glenn_: Ik geloof dat je net zei dat je gewoon de contents kon bekijken als de partitie gemount was?
<glenn_> ik leg het nog eens uit
<glenn_> Fisiek zitten er 3 schrijven in
<glenn_> 1 van 6.5gb 1 van 40 GB en 1 van 160 GB
<chato> yep, in linux kan je ntfs-partities lezen als ntfs-3g is ge-installed
<glenn_> en op die schriven staan, meerder parties behalve op die van 6,5gb
<glenn_> en waarom zie ik de xp partie niet op mijn 160 GB hd
<glenn_> waar ook linux op staat
<chato> is ntfs-3g geinstalled?
<lordievader> glenn_: Geeft fdisk/gparted aan dat er nog ntfs partities op die 160GB drive staan?
<glenn_> weet het niet
<lordievader> glenn_: Open een terminal en draai het commando: sudo fdisk -l
<glenn_> ok
<glenn_> w8
<lordievader> De output kun je pastebinnen of zelf op zoek gaan.
<glenn_> ik zie volgende parties /dev/sdc1 ntfs
<glenn_> /dev/sdc2 uitgebreid
<glenn_> /dev/sdc3 ntfs
<glenn_> /dev/sdc5 linux
<glenn_> /dev/sdc6 linux wisselgehuegen
<glenn_> En in gparted onder ubuntu zie ik /mnt/windows
<glenn_> voor de xp partie
<glenn_> lordievader,
<lordievader> glenn_: Ok de 'xp partitie' is dus /dev/sdc1 of /dev/sdc3, heb je deze allebei gecontroleerd?
<glenn_> de xp is /dev/sdc1
<lg188> Terug. De chkdsk van windows heeft zelf het probleem opgelost. Het enigste wat me nu irriteert is de SMART status
<lordievader> glenn_: There you go, even voor de duidelijkheid is het probleem opgelost?
<lg188> mhm Xorg hangt weer... verontrustend
<glenn_> nee lordievader
<glenn_> ik zie de schijf niet staan waar de andere wel staan
<lordievader> glenn_: Ah bedoel je in het lijstje van Nautilus (gebruikt Unity nog Nautilus?)?
<glenn_> wat dan wel gebruiken
<torrentflux> Zou iemand mij kunnen helpen met torrentflux, dit is mijn probleem : http://83.81.153.187/torrentflux/
<torrentflux> Hij zegt dat mijn config file niet goed is maar als ik de naam van mijn configfile verander in bijvoorbeeld configx.php dan krijg ik geen errors, dus ik denk dat er geen verbinding is tussen de configfile en index.php maar waarom?
<torrentflux> Met geen errors is de error die ik nu ook krijg
<lordievader> glenn_: Ach Unity zal vast nog wel Nautilus gebruiken, helaas gebruik ik zelf geen Unity. Wellicht dat chato, of iemand anders, hier meer verstand van heeft. Aan de andere kant, je weet hoe je hem moet mounten en hoe je erheen gaat. Je kan altijd een bladwijzer aanmaken.
<glenn_> hoe maak ik een bladwijzer
<glenn_> of zou ik beter eens booten in xp en dan op de juiste manier afsluiten
<viezerd> torrentflux: dat is een database error
<lordievader> torrentflux: Dit is een database probleem, MySQL (of welke DB je ook gebruikt) staat de user niet toe vanaf de localhost. Dit kan je eenvoudig aanpassen met phpmyadmin, of natuurlijk via de commandline tool.
<torrentflux> hoe los ik dat op want mijn wordpress website werkt wel zelfde inloggegevens
<torrentflux> check http://83.81.153.187/
<lordievader> torrentflux: Permissies recht zetten met phpmyadmin, of iets dergelijks.
<viezerd> torrentflux: je kan het beste een aparte user + pass aanmaken en een aparte database voor torrentflux
<torrentflux> heb ik gedaan, maar om het te testen heb ik dezeflde inloggegevens gepakt van wordpres bv user : hoi Pass : hoi
<torrentflux> dus dat zou het niet kunnen zijn
<viezerd> jawel
<viezerd> de user = torrentflux
<viezerd> staat in je foutmelding
<torrentflux> oke, dus ik moet een user torrentflux aanmaken?
<viezerd> yes
<torrentflux> ga ik doen
<viezerd> en die user + pass zet je in config.php
<viezerd> + db
<torrentflux> Ik heb dat nu gedaan same error:s
<viezerd> kun je wel op mysql inloggen met die user ?
<viezerd> althans, je gebruikt mysql ?
<torrentflux> jep, http://83.81.153.187/1.png
<lg188> Ik heb een probleem met een scanner die om de 3 scans vastloopt halverwege
<lg188> Is er een driver package voor HP scanners die ik moet instaleren?
<viezerd> torrentflux: en staan die user + pass in config.php ?
<torrentflux> jep
<lg188> Is er misschien ook een betere package voor te scannen dan simple scan? die exit soms zonder dat ik kan opslaan.
<torrentflux> db_user 'torrentflux'
<torrentflux> db_pass 'password'
<viezerd> kun je es testen: mysql -u torrentflux -p
<viezerd> (vraagt om pass)
<viezerd> en als ie inlogt ff: SHOW DATABASES;
<torrentflux> is geen punt
<torrentflux> hij vraagt nu op mysql>
<torrentflux> dat werkt ook
<torrentflux> torrentflux staat er tussen
<viezerd> ok
<lordievader> torrentflux: Heeft de user torrentflux ook toegangs rechten op de table (denk dat die ook torrentflux heet)?
<viezerd> en als je in config.php de user verander in bv. test
<torrentflux> denk het wel maar ik check het even voor de zekerheid
<viezerd> dan ben ik benieuwd of de error die je krijgt ook de user 'test' bevat
<torrentflux> oke ik doe eerst het tweede
<torrentflux> tweede heb ik gedaan
<viezerd> je hebt nu user 'test' en de error is nog steeds access denied for user 'torrentflux' ?
<torrentflux> jep ik stuur weer effe een printscreen
<torrentflux> Database	Rechten	Toekennen	Tabel-specifieke privileges	Actie torrentflux	 ALL PRIVILEGES	Ja	Nee
<torrentflux> http://83.81.153.187/1.png
<lordievader> torrentflux: Ik bedoel hier met toegangs rechten niet file-permissions. MySQL houd zijn eigen rechten bij. <- Die bedoel ik ;)
<lg188> hp-scan blijkt goed te werken
<lg188> En juist dan loopt ie vast
<torrentflux> @lordievader, En hoe pas ik dat dan aan?
<lordievader> torrentflux: Het makkelijkst gaat dat via phpmyadmin.
<torrentflux> als ik via rechten> torrentflux ga
<torrentflux> dan heeft deze gebruiker all privileges
<lordievader> torrentflux: Rechten waarvan? Van je ftp?
<torrentflux> http://83.81.153.187/1.png dit bedoel ik
<lordievader> Ja dat bedoel ik! Torrentflux heeft deze rechten ook op de torrentflux tabel?
<viezerd> er is (waarschijnlijk) iets met je config.php, die wordt genegeerd of niet gelezen door je webserver
<torrentflux> het venster wat ik zojuist had doorgestuurd is de gebruiker torrentflux
<torrentflux> @ vieserd , dat denk ik ook
<torrentflux> maar hoe los je dat op?
<lordievader> Ach ja, viezerd zal wel gelijk hebben ;)
<viezerd> ff checken naar de rechten van de file
<viezerd> en evt. ff in de logs van je webserver
<torrentflux> http://83.81.153.187/1.png
<viezerd> want als je daar user 'test' inzet, dan MOET ie foutmelding geven over user 'test'
<viezerd> en niet over user 'torrentflux'
<torrentflux> dat zou logisch moeten zijn, maar hoe kom ik in het log van mijn webserver?
<viezerd> in /var/log/apache2 (gok ik)
<torrentflux> ik zou het bestand config.php de recht 775 kunnen geven
<viezerd> kun je zien welke user apache onder draait ?
<viezerd> k zou die config.php dezelfde eigenaar maken
<viezerd> voor de zekerheid
<viezerd> en dan chmod 640
<torrentflux> dat zal wel root zijn ik ga het checken
<torrentflux> is root
<torrentflux> dus de config.php file terugzetten naar root
<torrentflux> dus eigenlijk chown root:website config.php
<viezerd> mwa
<viezerd> apache lijkt me niet dat die draait als root
<viezerd> tis www of www-data of apache oid
<viezerd> maar heb geen ubuntu bij me om te checken
<torrentflux> heb je een code bij de hand om het te checken op jou manier?
<lordievader> Hier draait hij als www-data.
<torrentflux> dan maak ik ervan chown www-data:website config.php
<torrentflux> of chown www-data:www-data config.php
<lordievader> Staat in de file /etc/apache2/envvars
<torrentflux> jep idd user an groep zijn www-data
<torrentflux> nope:s
<torrentflux> http://83.81.153.187/1.png hij doe thet nog niet
<lordievader> Heeft torrentflux verder nog een service, o.i.d?
<torrentflux> haha, hoop et, op een 1 of andere manier vind het die config file dus niet. want als ik die configfile dus verander(wat we net gedaan hebben) dan werkt blijft dezelfde foutmelding
<torrentflux> ben misschien een stap verder er staat in dit bestandje alleen het woordje test http://83.81.153.187/torrentflux/config.php
<torrentflux> maar dat komt niet naar voren
<torrentflux> dus het file'tje index.php kan niet bij config.php komen
<torrentflux> dat zelfde bestandje in de hoofdmap werkt wel
<viezerd> torrentflux: je kan mss ook es testen om rest van de map ook eigenaar www-data maken
<viezerd> *hele map + inhoud
<torrentflux> ik kwam er achter, dat wat voor bestand ik ook in de map /torrentflux zette het niet bereikbaar was
<torrentflux> dus ik probeer nu via de map flux iets te proberen
<torrentflux> ben bijna klaar met configureren
<torrentflux> http://83.81.153.187/flux/login.php
<torrentflux> werkelijk geen flauw idee waarom hij het niet deed maar hij doe thet nu:p
<viezerd> kan zijn dat de rechten op de map zelf niet goed stonden
<torrentflux> dus toch bedankt voor alle moeite:d
<viezerd> np
<lg188> Is er een snelle tool om images naar ascii-art te maken in een terminal?
<lordievader> lg188: Een snelle google search levert het volgende resultaat: jp2a, ga het zelf ook even proberen ;)
<lordievader> Hehe, grappig programma.
<lg188> Even een vraagje over mac en dropbox, ik heb een paar afbeeldingen kan ik die daar droppen?
<lg188> en wat moet ik daar voor doen?
<lg188> Also lordievader ik was ondertussen cacaviewer tegen gekomen xD
<lg188> airdrop*
<viezerd> dropbox is evil
<lg188> ik moet een paar bestanden geven aan een pc, en ik wil liever geen usb gebruiken
<jpjacobs> lg188: je kan dropbox installeren onder Linux, oftewel gewoon via hun webinterface
<lg188> jpjacobs: Was een verkeerde benaming, ik haat dropbox tbh
<lg188> is gshare gecombineer met samba iets?
<lg188> gecombineerd*
<JanC> lg188: ik dacht dat Mac OS X net als Ubuntu gewoon Samba gebruikt?
<JanC> als beide PCs in hetzelfde netwerk zitten...
<JanC> (maar je vraag is me niet helemaal duidelijk)
<lg188> JanC: Eh ja ik denk dat het probleem vooral ligt aan de rechten enzo... maar ik kan niets kopieren in eender welke map van zijn laptop
<JanC> rechten aanpassen dan?
<JanC> lg188: of anders, heb je Python staan op de PC met die bestanden?
<JanC> zo ja, probeer http://www.garyrobinson.net/2004/03/one_line_python.html  ☺
<JanC> (google one line python webserver voor varianten)
<Gorash_> Iemand enig idee:
<Gorash_> paradoxical@MalTir:~$ sudo mpd --kill
<Gorash_> daemon: no pid_file specified in the config file
<Gorash_> De file staat netjes in ~/home/.mpd en mijn controluser is mijn username
<Gorash_> Ik snap het even niet meer ;)
<OerHeks> is mpd geen service?
<Gorash_> yes!
<OerHeks> sudo service mpd stop ?
<Gorash_> yeah werkt, maar begrijp niet waarom dit killen niet werk, ik sloot hem voorheen altijd zo af
<Gorash_> paradoxical@MalTir:/etc$ sudo service mpd stop
<Gorash_>  * Stopping Music Player Daemon mpd                                                                            [ OK ]
<Gorash_> paradoxical@MalTir:/etc$ sudo service mpd start
<Gorash_>  * Starting Music Player Daemon mpd                                                                            [ OK ]
<Gorash_> paradoxical@MalTir:/etc$
<OerHeks> Als je hem zou killlen, zou hij daarna weer auto starten ?
<Gorash_> nope!
<JanC> Gorash_: ~/home/.mpd lijkt me een heel vreemde locatie voor een PID file van een service die je zo start...
<Gorash_> hij staat normaal ook in /var
<Gorash_> heb wat lopen klooien met de settings
<JanC> vermoedelijk PEBKAC dus  ;)
<Gorash_> misschien maar even de hele config wipen en opnieuw installen.. ik heb problemen met mijn sound
<JanC> Gorash_: met sudo ben je user root, niet je gewone user
<Gorash_> mpd valt terug naar de control user die in in de config file opgeeft
<JanC> om de daemon te draaien, bedoel je?
<Gorash_> yes
<JanC> "sudo mpd --kill" draait echter als root
<Gorash_> ik heb de groep even veranderd omdat ik via pulse geen geluid uit mpd krijg, ook wanneer ik mpd aan audio groep toevoeg
<JanC> misschien is dta het probleem?
<JanC> eerlijk gezegd, het is jaren geleden dat ik mpd draaide
<Gorash_> heeft altijd perfect gewerkt, maar sinds ik 12.04 draai problemen
<Gorash_> ok hij werkt...
<Gorash_> paradoxical@MalTir:~$ sudo -9 14480   << xbmc, die hing weer eens
<Gorash_> xbmc en mpd is geen gelukkige combinatie ;)
<JanC> Gorash_: als beide via PA (of eventueel JACK) werken...
<JanC> XBMC & MPD combineren via ALSA gaat vermoedelijk fout gaan idd.
<JanC> tenzij mits manuele config misschien
<Gorash_> klopt, maar ik wil dus gpmc en mpd via pulse laten werken, maar dat lukt dus niet
<Gorash_> 1 van de 2 geeft geen geluid..
<Gorash_> wat eerder wel lukte is gpmc aanbieden als service op netwerk en dan netwerklokatie invoeren
<JanC> Gorash_: gebruikt XBMC wel PA?
<misnix>                                                                                                                                                                                         rftgggggggggggggg
<StefandeVries> Echt waar joh?
<misnix> Ik heb het de kat nog eens gevraagd en ja.
<misnix>                                                                                                                                                                                         rftgggggggggggggg
<misnix> Geen speld tussen te krijgen.
<StefandeVries> Duidelijkheid schept zekerheid.
<StefandeVries> Of zo.
<Gorash_> @Janc eingelijk alleen passtrough voor film
<Gorash_> maar zodra ik xbmc start dan lijkt hij pulse helemaal te bezetten, ik kan dan geen mpd meer gebruiken totdat ik xmbc kill
<Gorash_> (lees afsluit) ;)
<JanC> dat klinkt als een XBMC bug
<Gorash_> yeah, misschien maar eens op forum kijken morgen
<Gorash_> zullen vast meer mensen zijn met dit probleem
<JanC> als XBMC ALSA backend gebruikt zal het dat mogelijk proberen
#ubuntu-nl 2013-02-27
<lg188> Waarom is ren'py nog in 6.12 terwijl er al een 6.14 versie uit is?
<lordievader> lg188: Als je het over de repo hebt.... Maintainer doen vaak meer dan een stuk software packagen ;)
#ubuntu-nl 2013-02-28
<NoirX> hoi
<LEDfan> Hoi
<mark__> vraag hoe maak ik een usb bootstick, het iso bestand werkt niet
<mark__> van laatste ubuntu versie
<erkan^> ik zie dat loopt wat mis met 12.10 zoals paneel en pidgin :/
<LEDfan> Pff. Wou ik net mark helpen....
<erkan^> memoserv naar hem sturen, LEDfan ?
<exalt> hey, hoe doe ik mijn regex goed ? find . -name '*.(png|jpg)' -exec file -i {} \; | cut -d" " -f 1,2
<exalt> '*.(png|jpg)'
<exalt> iemand die weet hoeveel users er tegelijkertijd ingelogt mogen zijn ?
<OerHeks> exalt, ik dacht niet dat daar een limiet op zit, wel op het aantal connecties die users samen open kunnen hebben?
<exalt> OerHeks: waar zou je dat kunnen zien
<OerHeks> ulimit -n geeft mij 1024
<OerHeks> dit word bij installatie bepaald, AFAIK
<OerHeks> en " iostat -x  " geeft ook een overzicht (  sudo apt-get install sysstat )
<exalt> ulimit: -n The maximum number of processes available to a single user.
<OerHeks> 1024 is heel wat, tenzij je lekker loopt te torrenten
<exalt> OerHeks: in linux is alles toch een file ?
<exalt> er kunnen max 1024 files tegelijkertijd bewerkt worden
<exalt> stel dat je 1024 logins hebt heb je dan niet een probleem ?
<OerHeks> 1024 per user...
<exalt> ahh
<OerHeks> Ik denk dat je met 1024 users een ander probleem hebt, ram ?
<erkan^> waarom werkt het niet dat skype draait onder 64-bits?
<OerHeks> Skype werkt prima op 64 bit
<erkan^> ik kreeg meermalen foutmelding :S
<OerHeks> Elke foutmelding geeft een hint waar het aan ligt.
<erkan^> OerHeks: http://www.picpaste.com/pics/Schermafdruk_van_2013-02-28_18_27_47-8mgDWVvj.1362072520.png
<OerHeks> partner repository aanzetten, en sudo apt-get install skype >>> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<erkan^> brb
<erkan^> het lukt me niet :/
<erkan^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5573992/
<erkan^> eindelijk is het probleem opgelost --> sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<OerHeks> fraai, hier geen last gehad van architecture problemen
<erkan^> Nu kan ik skype openen nadat ik heb sudo dpkg -add-architecture i386 geïnstalleerd.
<ikke_> hallo,  ik heb een probleempje met de windows installer van Ubuntu. Heft iemand even tijd?
<OerHeks> wubi ..
<ikke_> ja
<ikke_> krijg een code 2 error met uitpakken
<OerHeks> heb je de iso gecontroleerd met md5sum ?
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/HoeMD5SUM
<ikke_> ik gebruik de windows online installer, heb dus geen iso file.
<ikke_> wacht even,
<ikke_> nee, heb het 3 keer geprobeerd het geeft "extraction failed with code 2"
<ikke_> nee, heb het 3 keer geprobeerd het geeft "extraction failed with code 2"
<OerHeks> Persoonlijk heb ik weinig verstand van wubi, het is leuk als een test, maar een echte installatie is de ware linux ervaring.
<OerHeks> error 2 helpt me ook niet verder, ubuntuforum is plat/in onderhoud
<OerHeks> veel updates, sudo, openssl ...
<misnix> haastwerk :P
<lordzett_> wzup
#ubuntu-nl 2013-03-01
<temp_name> is there anybody that can help me remove my nickname from the forum because for some reason the acount has been deleted but the posts still remain and i dont want to be linket to ubuntu any more for obvious reason
<temp_name> nl version before people start to bitch:::: is hier iemand die me kan helpen mijn nicknaam van dit forum te verwijderen want om een of andere reden is mijn account verdwenen maar de posts onder mijn naam staan der nog wel en ik wil niet
<temp_name> meer gelinkt worden aan ubuntu whatsoever om ik denk erg duidelijke redenen
<temp_name> juist wat dacht ik ook dit hier op een nl based forum te gaa vragen rond deze tijd -_- probeer het morgen overdag nog wel eens of zo maar just in case iemand er iets aan kan doen de nicknaam is angellicktrooper en ik zouw wille dat die naam letterlijk van dit forum verdwijnd
<temp_name> en voor als der mensen zijn die de duidelijke redenen waarom ik niet meer gelinkt aan ubuntu will worden zouw ik zeggen ga hier heen en check de info over ubuntu http://www.gnu.org/distros/common-distros.html der zijn meer redenen maar die leren gebruikers zelf wel
<OerHeks> helaas pindakaas, eenmaal op het forum, eeuwig op het forum.
<exalt> hallo is het mogelijk op 1 machine meerdere kernels tegelijkertijd actief te hebben ?
<Kees_> goede morgen
<Kees_> wie weet hoe het kan dat ubuntu gratis is?
<StefandeVries> http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/why-is-it-free
<LEDfan> Even een vraagje over ubuntu, kan het zijn dat die mijn tray icon blokeert van mijn QT applicatie?
<LEDfan> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']" >> dat heb ik uitgevoerd/
<LEDfan> Ik denk dat men code wel werkt (is van een tutorial), want als ik men appje sluit door op het kruisje te klikken, krijg ik een melding van ubuntu dat het appje nog wel draait. En dat ik rechts moet klikken. maar ik zie niets.
<exalt> LEDfan: heb je lightdm al eens gerestart?
<LEDfan> exalt:  ik denk dat het is opgelost :P
<LEDfan> Blijkbaar geen goede image genomen/
<lordievader> Goede middag
<lg188> Hey, kan ik men grub op een externe hardeschijf instaleren?
<lg188> zodat ik niet telkens die moet uit trekken
<lg188> en terug insteken
<lg188> (Aka wil niet direct aan de bios zitten)
<OerHeks> sudo grub-install /dev/<insert flash drive name here> en dan je huidige grub.cfg overzetten denk ik
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<lg188> OerHeks: oh bedankt
<lg188>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<lg188> Gadver
#ubuntu-nl 2013-03-02
<Schall> good morning?
<Schall> good morning again?
<chato> goedemorgen
<Schall> goedemorgen
<Schall> ik zit met een uitdaging
<chato> klinkt interessant
<chato> vertel...
<Schall> hoe mount ik een ext4 partitie onder w7 met rw rechten?
<Schall> mijn ubuntu op de dualboot is gecrashed
<Schall> ik wil mijn bestanden redden
<chato> stanaard kan Win geen ext bestandssysteem handelen, maar ik ben eens een Win-bestandsmanager tegengekomen die dat wel kan. ff googlen
<Schall> thx
<chato> hoe bedoel je 'gecrashed?
<Schall> bij de update bleef tie hangen
<chato> alleen hang? geen error-melding?
<Schall> reboot gedaan, waarna itable fout melding
<chato> al een fsck geprobeerd?
<Schall> zwart scherm, geen schijf activiteit
<lordievader> Schall: Handiger is denk ik om er een live-cd bij te pakken.
<Schall> heb ik gedaan, maar hoe kopieer ik die bestanden naar een externe hdd?
<lordievader> Schall: Je mount eerst de ext partitie en daarna kopieer je de bestanden.
<lordievader> ext= ext4 partitie.
<Schall> ik start de pc op met de live-cd
<Schall> nautilus
<Schall> copy paste
<Schall> 89gb
<lordievader> Schall: Jup inderdaad, gaat een tijd duren ;)
<Schall> lijkt te werken...
<Schall> nou zomenteen dualboot met w7 eerst maken
<Schall> met /home apart
<Schall> als ik voor een handmatige installatie kies, vraagt het installatie programma dan om een aparte /home omgeving, of moet ik eerst met gparted die aparte /home aanmaken?
<lordievader> Schall: Als je voor handmatige partitionering kiest kan je het vanuit de installer doen, of in iedergeval dat is in Kubuntu het geval. Ik neem aan dat het ook zo is met Ubuntu.
<Schall> dat dacht ik al
<Schall> dank voor je tip met de live cd
<Schall> het is nu een paar uur copieren
<lordievader> Schall: Geen probleem ;)
<Schall> ondertussen ga ik uitzoeken hoe ik die home zo terug zet
<Schall> thx bye
<StickyFingers> test 1 23 iemand beschikbaar voor probleem met Sabnzd downloadprogramma/
<StickyFingers> Ik tik maar vast even wat in. Ben een newbie in Ubuntu. Heb Ubuntu deze week geinstalleerd op oude Xp-PC. Draait ok, downloaden via Sabnzbd lukt ook. Echter wil ik graag de voltooide downloads naar mijn NAS wegschrijven. Dit lukt niet. Zelfs als ik het juiste pad bij SAbnzbd in een categorie plak schrijft het programma de downlads toch weg naar de standaardmap. Waar zit mijn denkfout?
<Soon> Goedemiddag
<Soon> ik zou heel graag wat meer te weten komen over de sneltoetsen in LibreOffice bij Ubuntu 12.10
<Soon> Bij 12.04 kon ik dmv de alt toets in het menu komen van Libre Office, maar nu lukt me dat niet meer
<Soon> Weet iemand hoe dit komt, of er een reden voor is en of ik dit kan veranderen?
<Soon> geen reactie, is het een erg lastige vraag? ;-)
<Soon> is er  iemand die mijn vraag heeft gelezen?
<commandoline> Soon: sinds 12.10 heeft alt een andere functie. Als je erop drukt, kun je de menu's doorzoeken.
<commandoline> dus bijv. op alt drukken en dan opslaan intypen geeft je direct de optie de je zoekt. Daarnaast zijn er nog de andere 'standaardsneltoetsen' als Ctrl+S om op te slaan bijv.
<commandoline> geen idee of het mogelijk is om de oude functie van alt om door de menu's te lopen terug te krijgen is
<OerHeks> Dat breekt HUD idd
<Soon> Bij Thunderbird/firefox kan ik nog wel met alt in het menu komen, maar bij LibreOffice dus niet
<Soon> maar als ik eerst op alt toets en daarna opslaan indruk (terwijl het venster libreoffice actief is) krijg ik niet de opslaan optie
<Soon> OerHeks: 'dat breekt HUD' wat bedoel je?
<OerHeks> Head up display, stukje uitleg >> http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=4000
<OerHeks> het werkt niet met alle applicaties idd, firefox/thunderbird is daar dan 1 van
<Soon> dank, bij mij werkt HUD bij firefox juist wel
<Soon> wat mij betreft geen vooruitgang die HUD, ik vind het niet overzichtelijk
<Soon> ik ga de site liezen
<OerHeks> Het is een gnome3 functie, die je history doorzoekt van documenten, programma's of websites.
<Soon> oke, maar wat bij mij gebeurt als ik vanuit LO de HUD in ga en ik toets iets in, dan springt ie automatisch naar een ander programma waar hij in zoekt (icoon links van wat je typt)
<Soon> bij firefox/thunderbird blijft het icoontje dan hetzeflde
<Soon> is dat bij jullie ook zo?
<OerHeks> Ik kan niet meekijken, ik zit op KDE/Kubuntu.
<commandoline> hmm, bij mij werkt het beide. Ik heb als ik in thunderbird langer de alt toets ingedrukt houd het oude gedrag, en met een eenmalig indrukken de HUD (en die werkt zoals 'ie hoort te werken)
<commandoline> waarschijnlijk dus een bug in de LO menu's.
<Soon> ja bij thunderbird heb ik inderdaad ook verschil met kort en lang ingedrukt houden
<Soon> bij LO doet lang ingedrukt houden niets en kort ingedrukt houden geeft wel de HUD maar als ik dan iets intype, springt ie naar een ander programma waardoor niet de menu opties van LO  tevoorschijn komen
<commandoline> nou je het zegt... Bij calc gaat het bij mij fout, bij writer werkt het wel. Geen touw aan vast te knopen...
<Soon> ok fijn dat ik niet de enige ben met dit probleem
<Soon> ik heb geen idee hoe ik een bug, als dit een bug is, kan melden
<Soon> @commandoline: ga jij deze bug rapporteren of moet ik hier nog iets mee doen?
<commandoline> Soon: hmm, misschien inderdaad wel netjes om even te kijken of 'ie al gemeld is.
<Soon> tnx
<commandoline> ik kan 'm niet letterlijk terugvinden, er staan wel een hoop andere problemen open rond de libreoffice menubar. Ik meld de bug zelf niet, ik kan er geen beschrijving van geven die duidelijk genoeg is om er ook daadwerkelijk wat mee te kunnen schat ik zo in.
<Soon> oke,  dus waarschijnlijk zullen de komende tijd die bugs gerepareerd worden en misschien gaat het dan wel goed werken? ik houd het in de gaten
<commandoline> je weet het nooit zeker, maar er gebeurt iig een hoop rond die package.
<commandoline> als de rest van de bugs opdroogt en dit blijft over wordt het iig een stuk makkelijker om het te melden. Nu lopen er verschillende dingen door elkaar (bijv. het niet goed werken van de HUD in sommige gevallen, en die alt-toets die niet hetzelfde werkt als in, zeg, thunderbird.)
<john____> hey had een vraag : heb 2 hdd op me pc met allebei ubuntu nu wil ik eigenlijk een als hoofd gebruiken en dat ik de ander tegelijk ook ken besturen bijv vnc of zoiets is dit mogelijk en zo ja hoe ???
<john____> ik heb ubuntu 12.10
<OerHeks> john____,  nee, je kan niet 2x opstarten, wat wel kan is in VirtualBox een geïnstalleerde OS draaien.
<john____> djw  voor de info gane ik dat doen
<lord4163_> Hoi
<lord4163_> iemand vraagt aan mij welke driver hij moet installeren voor zijn ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4250 videokaart
<lord4163_> jockey vind geen drivers namelijk
<OerHeks> ik dacht dat de 2xxx 3xxx 4xxx niet meer ondersteund werden
<lord4163_> moet hij de drivers van de website downloaden of fglrx installeren?
<OerHeks> met 12.04 kan je de legacy driver proberen > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2094792&p=12405155#post12405155
<OerHeks> ik heb verder geen ervaring met ati, alleen Nvidia
<lord4163_> ok
<lordzett> lo
<OerHeks> :-)
<lordzett> lang geleden dat ik hier kwam
<OerHeks> Ik ook, ergens in 2008
<lordzett> :D ja das ook een eind
#ubuntu-nl 2013-03-03
<pje335> hi all, I have Ubuntu 12.10 instalt with wuby alongside windows on my compaq mini 100. then i needted to install --reinstall install bcmwl-kernel-source but since then the updater freezes after seaching for updates
<pje335> does any one jnow how to fix it?
<NoirX> morgen allemaal
<pje335> morgen
<lord4163> Hoi
<lord4163> Wat zijn de standaard rechten op de /var/www map? (voor apache) Ik heb het een beetje verpest :D
<StefandeVries> CasW:  gefeliciteerd!
<CasW> StefandeVries: Dank je! :-D
<StefandeVries> 18 nu?
<CasW> Jazeker, officieel volwassen, officieus niet.
<StefandeVries> Nu mag je alle dingen doen die je voorheen toch eigenlijk ook al wel deed! ;)
<CasW> Oh, maar ik heb me natúúrlijk áltijd aan de regeltjes gehouden, wat denk je wel niet van me? ;-) Ik ga feestvieren.
<NoirX-> hoi
<NoirX-> weet iemand of de taal c leren goede kans maakt op arbeidsmarkt of beter c++
<pjotter> NoirX-: Iedere programmeerervaring helpt. C is in ieder geval een leuk begin. Als je dat eenmaal beheerst kun je makkelijk ook andere C gerelateerde talen leren. Ik weet niet wat tegenwoordig gebruikelijk is op IT opleidingen. Ik denk nog steeds wel C++ en waarschijnlijk ook Java. Maar wat volgens mij belangrijker is, is dat je wat basale programmeerervaring hebt. Als je dat eenmaal hebt, zul je vrij snel iedere taal op kunnen pikken.
<StefandeVries> C++ en Java gebruiken wij ook nog steeds.
<StefandeVries> NoirX was al weg toen pjotter antwoordde.
<lepje> Ergens heb je basis kennis nodig van een programmeertaal dan snap je de andere talen ook veel sneller
<StefandeVries> lepje: nou ja...
<lepje> Voorbeeld
<lepje> Php en perl
<lepje> lijken heel erg op elkaar
<StefandeVries> Nu krijgen we het
<StefandeVries> Ook al dienen ze twee verschillende dingen.
<StefandeVries> Hoewel PHP ook interpreted kan draaien.
<StefandeVries> Hoewel Perl ook websites kan serveren. :P
<lepje> Ik zeg ook niet dat ze het zelfde doen;)
<lepje> Ik zeg alleen dat ze qua style erg op elkaar lijken
<StefandeVries> Syntactisch wellicht wel ja.
<pjotter> O, inderdaad. Hij was al weg ... :|
<StefandeVries> Beter dan geduld hè.
<StefandeVries> :P
<pjotter> Het is een sloom dagje vandaag :)
<pjotter> Ach ja... Ik ben nog van 'pascal' generatie. C en C++ kregen we wel... maar niet al te uitbunding. Alleen om het 'object georienteerde' programmeren uit te leggen.
<StefandeVries> Koffie dan maar.
<pjotter> Ik heb al 4 bakken achter de kiezen.
<pjotter> Ik ga zo de koeien maar even melken.
<StefandeVries> Koffiemelk?
<pjotter> Ja lekker
<pjotter> twee klontjes
<StefandeVries> Brr.
<pjotter> Ik haat koffie. Ik doe er alles aan om de smaak te verhullen: melke, suiker. Maar je blijft het er gewoon doorheen proeven!
<pjotter> Wat voor prog taal zou jij mensen nu adviseren, StefandeVries?
<pjotter> Om het programmeren onder de knie te krijgen dus.
<OerHeks> Pythin is wel hip
<StefandeVries> Afhankelijk van de doelgroep Python of C++.
<OerHeks> of Python
<pjotter> Python weet ik weing van. Is dat ook een C++ variant?
<OerHeks> python editie 6 is pas uit, http://fullcirclemagazine.org/
<StefandeVries> pjotter: nee, het is een high-level interpreted taal.
<StefandeVries> "Makkelijker" dan C++ e.d.
<pjotter> Ik durf het bijna niet te zeggen.. maar als ik snel ff iets met maken gebruik ik nog steeds pascal: lazarus. Werkt nog steeds het snelst voor mij
<StefandeVries> Dat kan toch.
<pjotter> Ja, vind ik ook. Ben maar een hobbyist
<pjotter> Je leest wel eens dat pascal compleet passe is. Maar om snel even iets in elkaar te flansen zie ik weinig echte alternatieven.
<StefandeVries> Python.
<StefandeVries> Perl.
<StefandeVries> Ligt ook aan wat je gewend bent natuurlijk.
<pjotter> Is er eigenlijk zoiets als visual c++ ofzo op Linux/Ubuntu? Dat mis ik vaak: een makkelijke manier om snel iets grafisch te maken. Lazarus is daar gewoon erg makkelijk in. Binnen een paar minuten een werkende app.
<commandoline> Ruby. JavaScript.
<lordievader> pjotter: Python samen met PyQt :)
<pjotter> Inderdaad, Qt had ik ook al eens bekeken. Kwam aardig in de buurt van wat ik bedoel.
<lordievader> Had geen ervaring met Gui's, heb in 3 dagen met pyqt een gui programma geschreven :D
<pjotter> Mooi
<StefandeVries> PyQt is fijn ja.
<pjotter> Als je met Qt iets maakt moet er toch een soort vermelding bij dat het in Qt is gemaakt, toch? Of is dat niet met PyQt?
<StefandeVries> Nou ja, better safe than sorry toch.
<dennis___> hallo iemand die mij kan helpen?
<commandoline> pjotter: dat is niet zo.
<dennis___> ik heb een ubuntu pc, en die wil ik om 10 uur savonds automatisch af laten sluiten en smiddags op 2 uur automatisch opstarten
<dennis___> kan dat?
<commandoline> pjotter: als je PyQt4 gebruikt, ben je wel gebonden aan de GPL -> moet je de broncode meeleveren. PySide (LGPL) heeft die restrictie niet.
<commandoline> pjotter: (PyQt4 trouwens ook niet als je een licentie koopt)
<pjotter> ok
<pjotter> Is dat PyQt echt iets aparts of is dat gewoon Qt met Python of iets dergelijks?
<commandoline> pjotter: gewoon een laagje om de C++-api zodat 'ie vanuit Python aan te roepen is.
<pjotter> Oeps.. de koeien... Ik moet gaan mensen
<OerHeks> :-)
<pjotter> zow..
<pjotter> De meeste Gnome apps draaien ook onder Xfce. Maar is dat eigenlijk wel verstandig? Wat gebeurd er 'onder de kap' wanneer je een Gnome app draait op Xfce? Weet iemand dat?
<chato> Kan geen kwaad. Als je dat bedoelt. Ik heb OpenBox, maar draai ook Gnome en KDE apps. Je moet alleen bij het dl-en even kijken of er veel dependancies mee geinstalleerd worden. Gnome heeft daar een handje van . Veel bloat
<StefandeVries> KDE eveneens.
<pjotter> chato: Ja klopt. Bij een hoofmenueditor die ik een keer installeerde, kreeg ik er gratis de hele Gnome desktop bij. :S
<chato> maar dat zie je van tevoren al voordat je het download. Dan staat de lijst van dependancies erbij. Daarna pas beslissen of missch een alternatief niet beter is
<pjotter> Ik moet zeggen dat ik vanalles draai hier: KDE, Gnome, Xgce... allemaal op Xubuntu (Xfce). Over het algemeen geeft dat weinig problemen. Soms hier en daar wat afwijkingen met de weergave ofzo. Maar functioneel maakt het weinig uit.
<Skald_9_> hey
<Skald_9_> ik deed een upgrade van (x)ubuntu 11.10 naar 12.4, installatie is goed verlopen maar als ik file:///usr/share/xubuntu-docs/about/xubuntu-index.html bekijk staat er nog steeds "Welcome to Xubuntu 11.10! "
<Skald_9_> is er een manier om dit te vervangen met de 12.04 versie ?
<OerHeks> Skald_9_, het staat er een beetje krom, maar dit lijkt jouw bug >> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-docs/+bug/1050022
<Skald_9_> bedankt OerHeks
<OerHeks> en deze post > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1969712
<OerHeks> Lijkt erop de help files weinig bekeken worden
<Skald_9_> bijna niemand bekijkt die documenten :p
<OerHeks> nou, confirm die bug, en dan pas word het gezien, denk ik. althans, men gaat kijken of deze bug al eerder of anders gemeld staat
<OerHeks> 1 bug is geen bug, 2 bugmeldingen is nog geen bug,pas  als deze gereproduceerd kan worden, is het een bug.
<Skald_9_> ok
#ubuntu-nl 2014-02-24
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Fermata_> w 1
<hosoka> hallo allemaal
<OerHeks> hoi hosoka
<hosoka> kan iemand mij vertellen wat te doen bij het volgende
<hosoka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6990736/
<hosoka> hoi OerHeks
<JanC> hosoka: eh
<OerHeks> ik vind 2x zelfde antwoord, al oud, maar slaat misschien ook op jou
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/165676/how-do-i-fix-a-e-the-method-driver-usr-lib-apt-methods-http-could-not-be-foun   en http://askubuntu.com/questions/104160/method-driver-usr-lib-apt-methods-https-could-not-be-found-update-error
<OerHeks> dit zou het moeten fixen > sudo apt-get install apt-transport-https
<hosoka> ok, even proberen.
<JanC> eh
<hosoka> als ik niet die hele ubuntu-desktop wil hebben, is ubuntu-minimal al voldoende ?
<JanC> sure
<hosoka> ah
<hosoka> sudo: apt-get: command not found
<hosoka> krijg ik als resultaat
<JanC> dat klinkt alsof je je systeem compleet om zeep geholpen hebt  :p
<hosoka> mag je wel zeggen.
<hosoka> ik typte in terminal
<hosoka> sudo apt-get remove ubuntu*
<hosoka> en kreeg dan dit als resultaat
<JanC> wat zegt "echo $PATH" (zonder de aanhalingstekens)
<hosoka> niets met apt-get herkent terminal
<JanC> en "sudo echo $PATH"
<OerHeks> wat heb je gedaan dat je desktop niet kreukelvrij is?
<hosoka> het volgende ingevoerd
<hosoka> sudo apt-get remove ubuntu*
<hosoka> en nu herkent terminal simpele commandos niet als
<hosoka> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-minimal
<hosoka> ook  niet als ik via synaptic ga
<hosoka> krijg dan zelfde foutmelding
<OerHeks> apt downloaden en met dpkg -i apt.deb installeren, maar ik denk dat je beter met live cd je bestanden kan redden en herinstall
<hosoka> ok
<hosoka> ging niet
<hosoka> ik draai ubuntu naast windows
<hosoka> dus denk dat ik probeer om die wubi installer te doen
<OerHeks> windows 7 of 8?
<OerHeks> ai
<OerHeks> windows 8, dan komt ie wel weer
#ubuntu-nl 2014-02-25
<Jorisvh> Hallo
<Jorisvh> Ik ben een nieuwe gebruiker van Kubuntu12. Ik heb een vraagje over bureaublad op afstand.
<Jorisvh> Ik werk nu vanop een Windows 7 Home premium met "Verbinding met extern bureaublad" op mijn Ubuntu pc.
<Jorisvh> Ik merk daar dat mijn toetsenbordinstellingen niet correct zijn!
<Jorisvh> Mijn toetsenbord is ingesteld als querty.
<Jorisvh> Maar ik kan het niet veranderen naar azerty.
<Jorisvh> Ik kan daar niets van instellingen veranderen!
<Jorisvh> Zie:  http://www.picpaste.com/BureaubladAfstand-ocN8gFtX.png
<Jorisvh> Ik kan de instellingen van mijn toetsenbord niet veranderen
<lordievader> Jorisvh: Ik denk dat je dit in je rdp(?) client moet aanpassen.
<lordievader> Goede morgen trouwens.
<Jorisvh> Goeie morgen. Ik denk het ook. Maar hoe??
<lordievader> Jorisvh: Ik ken dat Windows ding helaas niet ui mijn hoofd.
<lordievader> uit*
<bogus-> volgens mij kan je dat niet in de client instellen :\
<tony_> wie kan mij helpen ben net met ubuntu begonnen??
<lordievader> tony_: Stel je vragen, als iemand het antwoord weet kan het zijn dat diegene antwoord.
<tony_> heb ubuntu naast windows ge"installeerd, ben het aan het doorwerken maar vind bij de opstart van mijn systeem nieuwe  gegevens  bijv. Linux versies?
<tony_> Hoe moet ik die verwijderen? Wat zijn Emacs-achtige tekstbewerkingen? Moet aan de diverse uitdrukkingen wennen!
<khildin> Ik heb werkelijk geen idee wat je probeert te vragen... laat staan te bereiken... :-/
<khildin> begin eens bij het begin... je hebt dualboot... je kan bij opstarten dus kiezen tussen windows en ubuntu...
<khildin> en dan?
<lordievader> Inderdaad, 1 ding tegelijk.
<tony_> er staan verschillende keuzes o.a vorige linux versies, memory tests  ubuntu en windows
<khildin> dat is je boot menu.... die vorige linux versies zijn je 'verzekering' :)
<lordievader> Juist, dat is Grub waar je het nu over hebt.
<khildin> waarom zou je die willen verwijderen?
<tony_> heb waarschijnlijk niet genoeg memory-ruimte of disk ruimte
<khildin> tenzij je slechts enkele MB's hebt, betwijfel ik dat je niet genoeg schijfruimte hebt
<tony_> hoe weet ik of ik genoeg ruimte heb?
<khildin> en geheugen: als je windows kan draaien, kan je zeker ubuntu draaien
<khildin> waarom _denk_ je dat je niet genoeg schijfruimte hebt? heb je daar een waarschuwing voor gehad?\
<tony_> Ubuntu werkt goed kan er mee overweg, maar weet niet waar alles staat of is opgeborgen, hoe kan ik dit checken?
<khildin> het is overigens normaal dat je een 5-tal regels in je boot menu ziet als je ubuntu naast windows hebt geinstalleerd
<lordievader> Ubuntu gooit standaard alles op 1 partitie, ofwel je /boot heeft niet zo snel ruimte gebrek.
<khildin> tony_, wat bedoel je met 'alles'?
<khildin> programma's? data?
<khildin> besturingssysteem?
<tony_> weet heel weinig van het boot menu, kan niet overweg met de DOS instructies, programma,s en download gegevens, besturing,?
<Kebabfish> wellicht een steunpunt zoeken? :p
<Kebabfish> ik ben beschikbaar in de prachtige provincie Grunn
<tony_> Woon in Apeldoorn, krijg bij het downloaden alleen Googlemap van Nederland, graag steunpunt in omgeving?
<khildin> tony_, behalve ubuntu of windows selecteren en starten... waarom zou je je in dit begin stadium van ubuntu ontdekken daar druk over maken?
<khildin> overigens... om de indeling van een linux installatie iets meer duidelijk te maken is deze post wel nuttig denk ik: http://forum.nedlinux.nl/viewtopic.php?pid=284199#p284199
<tony_> Onbekendheid, en ook straks bij het internetbankieren, onzekerheid, heb maar een pc,bedankt  khildin!
<Kebabfish> interessante zinsconstructies
<noirx> hoi
<trijntje> hoi noirx
<ynze> Goeden....
<trijntje> ....avond
<ynze> Heb de Eee PC opnieuw van Lubuntu voorzien.
<ynze> De andere hiernaast dus, en werkt.
<ynze> Maar ondudlijk is hoe de disk nu zijn,
<ynze> hoe zie ik dat - met letters dus
<trijntje> ynze: installeer het programma 'gparted', maak er een screenshot van en upload die
<trijntje> of het kan met de terminal, sudo fdisk -l
<trijntje> please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see als
<ynze> aha de term ken ik
<ynze> ehm, even de stekker van de pc aansluiten - hij is op.
<ynze> pffff
<ynze> Trijntje: even kontakt maken met de Eee pc/ tot zo.
<ynze> Trijntje: Kun je me de hint nog geven, waar de uitslag te plakken/
<ynze> ?
<trijntje> pastebin.com
<trijntje> met gparted kan het grafisch, screenshot kan op imagebin.org
<ynze> trij tje: sorry, heb de hele www nodig...
<ynze> trijntje: staat op http://paste.ubuntu.com/6996492/
<trijntje> heb je een harddisk van 4G en een van 8G?
<ynze> Blijkbaar....
<trijntje> wat is de uitvoer van 'mount'?
<ynze> Er zitten 2 stuks in deze 901
<ynze> ssd disks dus
<ynze> gparted installeren?
<trijntje> dat verklaart het wel, kan je nog de uitvoer van 'mount' plaatsen?
<ynze> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6996551/
<JanC> EEE oorspronkelijk met MS Windows dus :)
<JanC> (de linux-versies hadden 4G + 16G
<JanC> )
<trijntje> ok, dus de schrijf van 4G is niet in gebruik, en het hele systeem staat op de 8GB schijf
<trijntje> wat is de uitvoer van 'swapon -s'
<ynze> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6996574/
<JanC> op mijn EEE 900 gebruik ik de 4G als / en de 16G als /home
<ynze> JanC: opnieuw indelen dus? herinstallatie?
<ynze> brrrrrr
<trijntje> ynze: als je aan 8 G genoeg hebt hoeft dat niet, maar ik zou wel de swap uitschakelen, daarvan slijt de SSD nogal
<trijntje> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/SSD
<JanC> trijntje: met 1GiB RAM heb je wel niet veel over hé...
<ynze> leeseven...
<trijntje> JanC: das waar, dan iig even zram-config installeren als buffer
<ynze> trijntje: dit gaat me net iets te ver, voor mijn kennis...
<JanC> oh, en je kan je EEE 900/901 sneller laten booten door een speciale BIOS cache partitie te maken, maar zo ver wil je vermoedelijk niet gaan...  :)
<ynze> Ik ben bekend met AIX en vele linuxen, maar lbuntu niet zo.
<ynze> al wi ik het wel gewoon doen.
<ynze> ahem, net een reset nodi....g
<ynze> er was blijkbaar een update van de os aan de gang...
<trijntje> ynze: gewoon het programma 'zram-config' installeren, dat scheelt al een hoop
<ynze> trijntje: ik zal eerst opde prompt de 'zram-config'installeren!
<ynze> trijntje: heb je het commando nogmaals?
<trijntje> om wat te doen?
<ynze> wat je net gaf - install commando voor systeem.
<trijntje> zram-config installeren?
<ynze> yep
<trijntje> kan via het softwarecentrum, of met sudo apt-get install zram-config
<ynze> ik gebruik de prompt liever :-) sudo dus.
<ynze> Het installeren ging goed. Eindigde met de prompt.
<ynze> opstarten met ??
<OerHeks> niets, gewoon rebooten
<ynze> Oerheks: ok, reboot weer. later!
<OerHeks> cat /proc/swaps #om te zien of zram werkt
<trijntje> of swapon -s ;)
<OerHeks> ja dat kan ook
<ynze> Oerheks: niets gevonden hier...
<OerHeks> hoezo niets gevonden?
<ynze> Ik zie geen verschil...
<ynze> Geen nieuwe entries...
<OerHeks> cat /proc/swaps #om te zien of zram werkt
<ynze> jA het werkt!
<ynze> Maar wat voor verschil heb ik nu?
<OerHeks> minder schrijven naar je ssd, ten kostte van je ram
<ynze> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6996760/
<ynze> moet je wel weten...jemig, nog veel te leren dus.
<ynze> Ik ga nu naar mn vriendin en onze dame van 14 jaar :)
<ynze> thanks!
#ubuntu-nl 2014-02-26
<lordievader> ynze hoeft niet opnieuw te installeren. De 4Gb hdd instellen als /home (en de huidig /home erna toe kopieren) is voldoende.
<lordievader> Goede morgen overigens.
<goudfazant3991> goedemorgen allemaal
<lordievader> Hey goudfazant3991
<goudfazant3991> hallo Lordievader
<goudfazant3991> Kunt U my vertellen waar ik naar u  kan mailen >> als ik op ubuntu zit en ik ga naar youtube
<goudfazant3991> en zet mijn screen groot
<goudfazant3991>   dan komt hij niet in de gehele schernm stand te staan ??
<lordievader> Ik heb dat probleem eerder gezien, de oplossing is mij helaas onbekend.
<goudfazant3991> dat kan ik bij windows wel
<goudfazant3991> maar als ik in mijn 2e schijf zit in Ubuntu en ga dan naar youtube en wil hem even volledig zetten om dat ik een
<goudfazant3991> 29 ichh scherm heb dan gaat dat niet bij Ubuntu?? raar
<goudfazant3991> dus U hebt voor dit ook gen oplossing
<lordievader> Nee, heb het ook nooit onderzocht.
<lordievader> Ik zou zeggen, begin bij Google.
<goudfazant3991> wat Ubuntu ook doet dat hij  mee en dan  als ik opstart dat hij mee en dan in de laptop stand gaat staan
<goudfazant3991> en dat komt niet goed uit met mijn scherm
<goudfazant3991> dan moet ik weer  op nieuw opstarten
<goudfazant3991> een keer doet hij het wel en de andere keer weer niet??
<goudfazant3991> als hij in die laptop staat dan zie ik het tandwieltje niet  >>rechts boveb in<<
<goudfazant3991> Hebt U eventueel een suggestie
<goudfazant3991> ja ik zelf wel >>>> een stuk van het scherm afzagen
<goudfazant3991> Weet U waar ik naar to kan Mailen???
<goudfazant3991> Hallo lord bent u er nog?
<lordievader> Nu ben ik er weer, heb mijzelf verplaatst...
<blurrrr> hallo
<OerHeks> :-)
<blurrrr> ik heb een vraagje..
<blurrrr> ik heb nu windows vista... en ik zoek eigenlijk een linux die een beetje op windows lijkt, en niet te moeilijk te begrijpen...
<blurrrr> en, is er een mogelijkheid(gratis) om windows programma's onder linux te draaien?
<OerHeks> ubuntu is een prima overstap. je kan windows progjes draaien via wine/mono maar dat blijft behelpen.
<blurrrr> en, wine is ook gratis dan?
<OerHeks> Ja.
<blurrrr> oke, chilll
<OerHeks> een andere oplossing is Virtual Box, ook gratis, om een complete windows/linux installatie virtueel te draaien
<blurrrr> en, ik had ook iets gelezen over dat je een vm erin kon draaien... maar hoe zit dat met snelheid enzo?
<OerHeks> snelheid, dat ligt aan je systeem, 32 of 64 bit, multicore, en je geheugen, hoe meer hoe leuker
<blurrrr> 64 bits intel centrino 4gb ram
<OerHeks> Ubuntu/Kubuntu draait op 1 gb. Xubuntu op 612 mb en Lubuntu op 256 mb
<blurrrr> en, is lubuntu dan minder uitgebreid dan ubuntu/kubuntu?
<OerHeks> verder video prestaties hangt af of je videokaart al ondersteund word, of als deze te oud is soms niet meer ( 3D)
<OerHeks> Ja, je kan er wel alles mee, maar het is een lichtere desktop, ideaal voor single core machines
<blurrrr> ik heb een ati raedon hd 3430 graphics video kaart...
<OerHeks> Je kan elke desktop iso in live mode uitproberen
<blurrrr> oke, dus als ik lubuntu dan installeer, zou mijn pc sneller draaien dan met ubuntu?
<OerHeks> ai ati 2xxx/3xxx/4xxx worden niet meer door de ati closed source driver ondersteund
<OerHeks> dus dan houd je de standaard nouveau driver
<blurrrr> hmmm, dus dat betekent dat mijn videokaart dan gewoon niet gebruikt wordt ofzo?
<OerHeks> Jawel, maar niet de unieke 3d functies. de standaard nouveau driver is nog in ontwikkeling om al die drivers overbodig te maken
<blurrrr> oke, maar voor wat worden de 3d functies gebruikt, games enzo?
<OerHeks> omdat die chipsets bepaalde functies missen, zijn ze uitgefaseerd in de ontwikkeling van Xorg
<OerHeks> 3d menu animaties idd, youtube HW acceleratie etc
<blurrrr> oke.... maar die 3d functies zijn alleen voor games toch?
<OerHeks> Ja.
<blurrrr> oke, dat scheelt.. speel toch bijna geen games :P
<OerHeks> alle 3d berekenfuncties, maar je kan goed zonder
<OerHeks> probeer ubuntu, en ga een stapje lager, xubuntu, wat overigens geen gekke 2e rangs desktop is
<blurrrr> dus eerst ubuntu op usb stick draaien... en dan xubuntu?
<blurrrr> kan het kloppen dat xubuntu en lubutu meer op mac osx lijken dan op ubuntu? ubuntu heeft namelijk zo'n balk aan de zijkant, en xubuntu en lubuntu net zoals mac aan de onderkant?
<OerHeks> allemaal hebben ze wat van windows en macOSX weg, je kan zelf een starterbalk onderaan installeren, veel keus
<blurrrr> oke :)
<blurrrr> en, hoe zit het met linux mint :l
<OerHeks> Mint is een apparte ontwikkeling van ubuntu, daar hebben wij niks mee van doen.
<blurrrr> oke, daar heeft u ook geen ervaring mee dan? of is dat minder handig om te leren dan ubuntu?
<OerHeks> eigen mate desktop, en softwarecentrum, je bent vrij om dat ook eens te proberen
<OerHeks> kan ook live, dacht ik
<blurrrr> oke... want qua plaatjes lijkt dat meer op windows dan dat ubuntu op windows lijkt :P
<OerHeks> Nou ja, windows verandert nu ook.. en voor nieuwelingen en ook oudgedienden geld: neem je tijd om het systeem te leren kennen en tweaken
<blurrrr> hmmm, ja oke :P
<OerHeks> Linux is gewoon een apparte manier van computergebruik.
<blurrrr> maar, die balk aan de zijkant bij ubuntu, waar al die apps staan, kan je dus ook aan de onderkant zetten?
<OerHeks> Kost niks, je kan 'alles'
<OerHeks> nee, bij ubuntu kan je die niet verplaatsen, wel verbergen.
<OerHeks> installeer daarvoor ubnity tweak, of in configuratiescherm zit die functie verbergen al ingebakken dacht ik, maar er is meer mogenlijk
<blurrrr> oke.... dus als ik die balk aan de onderkant wil dan moet ik xubuntu of lubuntu hebben?
<OerHeks> Balk onderaan denk ik eerder aan Kubuntu, met KDE desktop
<blurrrr> hmm oke :)
<blurrrr> kubuntu lijkt qua plaatjes best op windows :l
<OerHeks> artwork is zeer schoon idd.
<blurrrr> maar, lubutnu is dus de lichste os? en zou in theorie dus het snelst draaien?
<OerHeks> ja.
<blurrrr> hmmm... oke :)
<OerHeks> ldxe desktop, of openbox, maar die moet je zelf installeren
<blurrrr> en, dan nog een vraagje.... kan je op ubuntu ook torrents downloaden :D
<OerHeks> zekers
<OerHeks> momenteel seed ik de komende 14.04 LTS beta iso
<blurrrr> ldxe desktop???? openbox??? wat zijn dat? :l
<OerHeks> * samen met anderen
<OerHeks> lubuntu-lxde
<OerHeks> openbox is ook weer een lichte desktop, maar daar is geen kant en klare iso van
<blurrrr> en van lubuntu lxde wel?
<OerHeks> jups
<blurrrr> ben zo terug
<OerHeks> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<OerHeks> vergeet dat cd, de meeste iso's zijn groter dan 700 mb :-(
<blurrrr> bew
<blurrrr> je kan toch ook live draaien vanaf usb?
<OerHeks> jups
<OerHeks> en de officiële torrents http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<OerHeks> behalve de server, die heeft geen live mode
<blurrrr> ja, maar ik hoef geen server te draaien :P
<blurrrr> wow, hoe weet je welke je moet hebben?
<blurrrr> hmmm, jullie hebben hier zeker ook niks te maken met zorin os?
<blurrrr> :l
<OerHeks> nope
<blurrrr> hmm. oke...
<OerHeks> ook niet met elementary os, en variantjes.
<blurrrr> maar, welke raad u mij aan, het liefst diegene die het makkelijkst is om te leren...
<OerHeks> wél wat met Debian, omdat we ook deb gebruiken
<OerHeks> probeer gewoon eerst ubuntu
<blurrrr> oke... ubuntu had ik trouwens wel een keer via usb geboot...
<blurrrr> vond toen die balk aan de zijkant heel irritant, misschien gewoon wennen :P
<OerHeks> als het teveel op windows of OSX lijkt, krijgen we problemen :-D
<blurrrr> oh haha
<blurrrr> maar, kan je die balk van ubuntu ook aan de onderkant krijgen of moet ik gewoon meer ermee werken en wennen?
<OerHeks> en willen we namaken of het zelf verzinnen,.. dat is een eigenschap van opensource, denk ik
<OerHeks> ja, balk is een beetje hardcoded
<blurrrr> oke, went waarschijnlijk vanzelf :P
<blurrrr> en, dan nog een vraagje.. vorige keer dat ik een dual boot wou installeren ging het helemaal fout, weet u mischien een goede site waar ik kan vinden hoe het moet?
<OerHeks> in het engels is dit een goede start https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<OerHeks> het ligt eraan welke windows versie
<blurrrr> windows vista
<OerHeks> ow, oke
<OerHeks> in systeembeheer - diskmanagment je schijf verkleinen, hij rekent zelf uit hoeveel max
<OerHeks> en dan booten van usb en installeren op die lege space
<OerHeks> dus niet de installer de schijf aanpassen, dit scheelt gezeur in vista naderhand
<blurrrr> huh, volgens windows kan ik maar 125 mb vrij maken met partitie wizard, maar ik heb nog 95gb vrije ruimte?
<OerHeks> voer dan eerst defragmentatie uit
<OerHeks> kijk, nu tackel je al een vette error :-D
<blurrrr> oke, dus na defragmentatie moet het kunnen?
<OerHeks> ja, dat denk ik wel
<OerHeks> 20 gb is leuk, meer is leuker voor ubuntu
<blurrrr> oke, gelukkig dat ik dan niet gewoon dom ben gaan proberen te installeren :)
<blurrrr> wow zoveel? op internet stond ergens 4 volgens mij?
<OerHeks> ja, goed van je dat je het hier komt vragen
<OerHeks> ehm 5 gb minimaal, maar dan kan je niks
<blurrrr> oke, oh die 5gb is voor je os en dan moeten er nog programma's bij?
<blurrrr> ohja, mijn schijf is aardig gefragmenteerd :l
<OerHeks> ja zoiets. je kan wel wat installeren in 5 gb, maar het geeft eigenlijk aan wat je kwijt bent na installatie, plús updates
<blurrrr> en, kan ik vanuit linux wel gewoon bij mijn bestanden?
<OerHeks> ja, je kan naar ntfs lezen en schrijven
<blurrrr> en mijn schijf is ook ntfs?
<OerHeks> maar ik zou alleen lezen :-)
<OerHeks> nee, linux gebruikt Ext4
<OerHeks> je zou met een FSdriver vanuit windows kunnen lezen, maar dat heb ik nooit geprobeert
<blurrrr> oke, maar is er ook een manier zodat windows er nog bij kan, en ook kan schrijven... en dat linux ook kan lezen en schrijven?
<OerHeks> ehm, windows laten schrijven is in de praktijk gevaarlijk.
<OerHeks> maar het kan dacht ik, ja.
<OerHeks> share gewoon een deel van je ntfs tussen windows en linux, dat is veilig.
<blurrrr> hoe bedoelt u gevaarlijk? zegmaar, waarschijnlijk wil ik nog wel bijvoorbeeld fotobewerking in windows doen, of video ofzo.. en dan wil ik ook bij dat bestandje komen in linux, is dat gevaarlijk?
<blurrrr> zou het bijvoorbeeld mogelijk zijn, om: windows op 1 partitie, linux op 1 partitie, en bestanden op 1 partitie?
<OerHeks> dat is prima.
<blurrrr> maar, welk bestands systeem moet ik dan kiezen voor de bestanden partitie?
<OerHeks> ik probeerde te zeggen dat linux > windows prima is, maar windows > linux alleen lezen goed gaat, schrijven kan issues geven
<blurrrr> en, dan moet ik eerst al mijn bestanden backuppen en wissen om te kijken hoeveel schijfruimte er vrijkomt of niet?
<OerHeks> die gedeelde partitie op ntfs houden, fat32 kan ook maar dan heb je een 4 gb file limiet
<OerHeks> backupje maken is nooit verkeerd.
<blurrrr> ja, ik heb nog ergens een backup liggen van mijn vorige linux ervaring....
<blurrrr> was zo blij met de live linux usb die mijn hele schijf gebackupped heeft :)
<OerHeks> ideaal is een 2e pc erbij, voor als je tegen een issue aanloopt
<blurrrr> dan kan je het vragen op forum bedoel je?
<blurrrr> ik denk dat ik het binnenkort ga doen :)
<OerHeks> ja, of je fout googlen, vaak is er al wat over bekend
<blurrrr> maar, je kan dus alleen een bestanden partitie maken als dat ruimte van je schijf echt leeg is?
<OerHeks> ja, laat windows de schijf verkleinen, en druk 'nee' als hij vraagd om deze ruimte te formatteren.
<blurrrr> oke....
<blurrrr> en, ehmm... wat moet ik backuppen als ik alleen mijn bestanden wil backuppen en niet alle programma's? welke map?
<OerHeks> in.. windows?
<blurrrr> gewoon de gebruikers map?
<blurrrr> ja in windows
<OerHeks> ja, documenten, foto's, downloads, video
<OerHeks> je browser bookmarks exporteren
<blurrrr> wat zijn browser bookmarks?
<OerHeks> url's die je hebt opgeslagen
<blurrrr> oke, dus je favorieten zegmaar?
<OerHeks> ik heb een lijstje kranten, ICT, ubuntu, linux, favorieten is dat ja
<blurrrr> oke, scheelt dat daar niks in staat :) ik google altijd opnieuw :P
<OerHeks> ubuntu heeft ubuntu-one, cloud service, waar je die eenvoudig kan backuppen
<blurrrr> hmmm, ben niet zo fan van cloud diensten.... heb heel sloom internet.....
<blurrrr> ik moet ff de hond uitlaten, brb
<blurrrr> ben er weer :)
<blurrrr> maar, de stappen zijn dus 1. defragmenteren 2. ubuntu live usb maken 3. installeren
<blurrrr> of moet er tussen 1 en 2 nog dat ik die partitie in windows moet maken waar linux op komt/
<OerHeks> backuppen, defragmenteren, live usb maken, ruimte vrijmaken, installeren
<OerHeks> en de hond uitlaten
<blurrrr> haha, die is goed... kan mooi tijden het installeren :P
<blurrrr> maar, de partitie in windows partitie wizard maken, of in ubuntu installer?
<OerHeks> nee, ubuntu natuurlijk
<blurrrr> oke, dus in windows partitie wizard daar gewoon laten staan dat die ongedefineerd is..?
<OerHeks> ja, gewoon negeren
<blurrrr> oke, dat word morgen nog leuk :l
<blurrrr> maar, ubuntu is dus eigenlijk de beste optie voor mij?
<OerHeks> ja, gewoon proberen, niet bang wezen.
<blurrrr> tsja... ik ben al beetje begonnen met mijn download folder op te schonen...
<blurrrr> en die 80 gb aan muziek kan ook wel wat ruimte opleveren als die op een hdd staat..
<blurrrr> hooi
<blurrrr> kan je microsoft .net frame work verwijderen als er al een hogere versie van staat?
<JanC> even een fout van OerHeks corrigeren: de open source 'radeon' driver werkt normaal redelijk goed met bijv. ATI Radeon 3xxx/4xxx (de nouveau driver is voor nvidia GPUs)
<blurrrr> dus, werkt de 3d van mijn videokaart wel?
<JanC> normaal wel ja
<blurrrr> oh, mooi meegenomen....
<JanC> misschien nog niet even snel als onder Windows, maar meer dan voldoende als je geen 3D-games speelt of heavy 3D-programma's nodig hebt
<blurrrr> nee, heb ik niet nodig.....
<JanC> mijn Radeon 4350 werkte alleszins meer dan goed genoeg  :)
<blurrrr> en dan nog een vraagje.... ehmm... ik wil 3 partities maken... 1 windows 1 linux 1 bestanden
<blurrrr> hoe groot moet elke partitie, ik heb 500 gb - nog recovery dus zeg zo'n 480 gb
<JanC> geen idee hoeveel je Windows nodig heeft
<blurrrr> hmmm.... hoe kan ik daar achter komen? en, kan windows vista ook zijn eigen partitie verkleinen?
<JanC> linux hangt een beetje af van hoeveel programma's je wil installeren daar, maar normaal is 20 GiB zeker wel voldoende
<JanC> geef het wat meer meer om zekerder te zijn
<blurrrr> waarschijnlijk wil ik er alleen een beetje op browsen enzo
<JanC> blurrrr: de Ubuntu installer kan normaal de Windows-partitie verkleinen
<JanC> als je enkel wil browsen is 4 GiB ook genoeg  ;-)
<blurrrr> weet niet wat ik voor de rest allemaal nog tegen kom in mijn linux avontuur :P
<JanC> maar beter iets meer reserveren voor het geval je het leuk vindt  :)
<blurrrr> maar, als ik 20 vrij kan krijgen, of iets in de buurt... liever meer dan 4?
<blurrrr> oke, dan doe ik proberen op 15 te komen....
<blurrrr> en dan windows zo klein mogelijk krijgen....
<blurrrr> en dan de rest voor mijn bestandjes...
<JanC> ik zou zeker 10-20 GiB nemen, dan moet je niet de hele tijd programma's weer verwijderen om een ander te testen  ;-)
<blurrrr> oke, dat klinkt wel chill
<blurrrr> en, als ik linux heb geboot via usbtje, en ik ga weer opnieuw opstarten naar windows, dan doet windows raar met schijfherstel, is dat ook zo bij dualboot?
<JanC> het doet niet raar, linux vraagt dat  ;)
<blurrrr> huh? hoezo vraagt linux dat? hij doet het als ik windows opstart?
<JanC> aangezien NTFS niet volledig officieel gedocumenteerd is, vraagt de NTFS-implementatie in linux aan Windows om te checken dat het niks fout dd :)
<JanC> *niks fout deed
<blurrrr> en dat doet die bij dual boot ook altijd?
<JanC> en vragen = het zet een bit in de NTFS header die Windows doet denken dat het crashte, waardoor het automatisch die check doet
<JanC> blurrrr: normaal wel, denk ik, al zou dat redelijk snel moeten gaan normaal
<blurrrr> maar, doet die dat bij dualboot ook altijd?
<JanC> ik zou even moeten opzoeken of je het kan uitschakelen
<blurrrr> ho sorry, had niet gezien dat je al geantwoord had
 * JanC heeft geen Windows  :p
<blurrrr> haha
<blurrrr> misschien is uitschakelen niet het slimste?
<blurrrr> maar, als ik mijn bestanden partitie nou iets geef waar windows en linux beide zonder problemen mee kunnen werken? kan het dan wel?
<JanC> wel, ik heb al in eeuwen niemand gehoord die problemen had door ntfs-3g in linux (als ik me niet vergis gebruikt Apple ook de commerciële versie daarvan in al hun PCs...)
<blurrrr> nee, ook niet echt problemen... maar die vertraging is wel irritant :P
<blurrrr> dus, ik ga 3 partities maken.. windows linux bestanden.... maar, welke indeling moet welke hebben?
<JanC> ik weet eigenlijk niet zeker of het dat altijd doet
<JanC> zoals ik zei, heb al lang geen Windows meer
<JanC> sinds 2005 of zo
<JanC> 9 jaar
<JanC> en Windows gebruikt NTFS, als je die verkleint blijft dat uiteraard NTFS
<JanC> linux gebruikt standaard meestal ext4
<blurrrr> klopt... maar wat is een indeling waar beide systemen van kunnen lezen en schrijven zonder problemen?
<JanC> voor bestanden gebruik je misschien best ook NTFS als je die echt wil sharen
<blurrrr> oke, dus niet dezelfde indeling als een externe hdd ofzo?
<JanC> FAT32 kan ook, maar dat is minder veilig IMO, en je kan er geen bestanden op zetten van > 4 GiB (of was dat 2 GiB?)
<JanC> mijn externe HDD hebben gewoon ext 4  ;-)
<JanC> maar dat kan Windows niet lezen dus
<blurrrr> dus, ntfs is de enige oplossing waar beide systemen mee kunnen lezen/schrijven zonder te crashen?
<JanC> NTFS & FAT32
<blurrrr> ja, zag fat32 ook op google...
<blurrrr> daar zit geen bestands grote aan?
<JanC> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_Allocation_Table#Size_limits
<JanC> de limiet is dus ongeveer 2 GiB per bestand
<JanC> de meeste bestanden zijn kleiner uiteraard, maar bijv. HD video kan groter zijn
<blurrrr> dus, ntfs is de beste oplossing...
<JanC> dat is wat ik op m'n vader's laptop ingesteld heb  :)
<blurrrr> een ntfs voor windows, een ntfs voor bestanden, en nog een ding voor linux...
<blurrrr> dat is de beste oplossing?
<JanC> heb je veel bestanden die je op beide wil gebruiken?
<JanC> en staan die momenteel op de Windows-partitie?
<blurrrr> alle .docx bestanden.... en jpeg en 80 gb aan mp3
<blurrrr> ja, nu staat alles op 1 partitie volgens mij..
<blurrrr> ik heb een 280 gb partitie, een ongebruikte 4 gb en een recovere van 8 gb..
<JanC> okee, dan zal je vermoedelijk eerst de Windows-partitie moeten verkleinen, dan een nieuwe NTFS maken voor de documenten, dan in Windows booten en die bestanden over kopiëren naar de bestanden-partitie, dan weer de Windows-partitie verkleinen om plaats te maken voor Ubuntu  :)
<JanC> oh
<blurrrr> ik heb maar 320 gb hdd
<JanC> ah, je zei eerst 500  :)
<blurrrr> en wss wil ik al mijn bestanden ff op externe hdd zetten, dan installeren en rotzooi, en dan weer terug zetten..
<JanC> ja, dat is ook een optie
<OerHeks> heerlijk docx
<blurrrr> jah, was weer een beetje over enthousiast...
<JanC> en sowieso wil je een backup als je met partities gaat klooien   :)
<blurrrr> ja inderdaad...
<JanC> LibreOffice kan .docx lezen, maar niet altijd 100% identiek
<blurrrr> vorige keer al mijn windows laten crashen... en nog net kunnen redden met de recovery....
<blurrrr> ja, maar daarom wil ik dus windows ernaast houden... omdat leesverslagen op school via windows gaan....
<JanC> simpele documenten gaan meestal probleemloos  :)
<blurrrr> ohhh, als ik alle partities optel, heb ik maar 300 gb in plaats van 320 gb....
<JanC> ik heb zelfs ooit iemands werk dat hij die dag moest indienen gered door het in OpenOffice te openen & saven, aangezien MS Office dat weigerde  :)
<JanC> toen ik op een hogeschool werkte  :
<JanC> :)
<blurrrr> die jongen was dankbaar??
<JanC> oh jawel
<blurrrr> geloof ik best...
<blurrrr> heb zelf een keer op school, alle pc draaien een windows die helemaal op slot staat, linux ubuntu geboot vanaf usb... toen was de hele pc open voor mij :)
<JanC> haha, je bent een hacker!  :)
<blurrrr> tsja, het boot menu was niet beveiligd he....
<JanC> (zolang je dat voor een goed doel doet...)
<blurrrr> ja, ik werd gek van al dat beperkte gedoe op school....
<JanC> anders ben je een cracker ;)
<blurrrr> mwah, is maar net wat je het goede doel vind he....
<JanC> volgende keer ook uitleggen waarom hun systeem nit veilig is  :)
<blurrrr> is het trouwens erg, ik gebruik piriform defraggler, en die geeft aan dat niet alle bestanden netjes op een rijtje staan, maar een beetje random overal en nergens...
<blurrrr> is dat erg voor de partities?
<JanC> ntfsresize in linux doet zelf defragmentatie indien nodig
<JanC> en dat is wat GParted en de installer ook gebruiken
<blurrrr> oke, maar dat heb ik liever niet... want dan ga ik hem trippen want dan duurt het te lang enzo....
<JanC> piriform gaat waarschijnlijk langer bezig zijn daarmee dan ntfsresize
<blurrrr> kan het ook dat ik die partities helemaal in windows maak, zodat linux alleen hoeft te installerne?
<JanC> ntfsresize doet niet echt defragmentatie, maar verplaatst enkel sectors die in de weg zitten voor andere partities
<JanC> en Windows kan geen linux-partities maken
<blurrrr> oke..... maar, als ik al mijn bestanden op een externe hdd heb, en van de pc af.... staat dan wel alles van windows netjes naast elkaar of ook niet?
<JanC> oh, en je wil vermoedelijk ook een linux swap-partitie
<JanC> van 8 GiB of zo
<blurrrr> mwah, heb 4gb ram.... dus zat die swap partitie te denken aan 1 gb?
<blurrrr> wow, 8, zoveel?
<JanC> 1,5× tot 2×
<JanC> swap is om dingen op te zetten die je niet of weinig nodig hebt
<blurrrr> dat betekent dan toch ongeveer dat ik mijn ram met 4gb ga uitbreiden?
<JanC> zoiets ja (virtuele RAM)
<blurrrr> oke... waarom heeft windows dat nooit uitgevonden?!
<JanC> hibernate slaat ook het geheugen op in de swap-partitie
<JanC> vandaar best altijd > fysieke RAM
<JanC> Windows doet dat ook, tot op zekere hoogte
<blurrrr> ?
<blurrrr> wat bedoelt u met dat vandaar best altijd > fysieke ram?
<JanC> linux is (standaard) wel een stuk agressiever in het wegschrijven van ongebruikte RAM naar swap
<blurrrr> is linux mede daardoor ook sneller?
<JanC> hibernate = suspend to disk
<JanC> dus soort standby zonder stroomverbruik
<blurrrr> oke, chill
<JanC> de inhoud van je RAM wordt dan weggeschreven naar de swap, en bij het heropstarten teruggelezen
<blurrrr> ik ga naar bed... laat mijn pc vannacht lekker defragmenteren.... en dan morgen partities maken en misschien installeren...
<blurrrr> oke, lol
<JanC> Windows kan dat ook, maar Windows gebruikt meestal swap files
<blurrrr> maar ik ga, doooeeegggg
<blurrrr> dankje voor alle hulp!!!
<Fermata> Leuk om te zien zo. :)
<OerHeks> is er al een plan voor een 14.04 lts releaseparty?
<Cees> OerHeks, blijkbaar: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/index.php?topic=83507.0
<OerHeks> poster maken .. Lijkt me leuk om daarom een meeting te doen
<OerHeks> met iemand die een A3 printer heeft
<Cees> Er lijkt iets te zijn afgesproken in Apeldoorn
<OerHeks> 10 of 17 mei
<OerHeks> dat is wel ver na 17 april
<Cees> geen idee, vast na de geplande releasedatum van 17 april :)
#ubuntu-nl 2014-02-27
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<blurrrr> hooi
<lordievader> Hey blurrrr
<blurrrr> ik heb een vraagje, ik ben van plan linux ubuntu te gaan installeren op mijn laptop... naast vista, maar waar kan ik een goede download vinden, en wat is de beste?
<blurrrr> zegmaar, is de nieuwste ook de beste?
<lordievader> blurrrr: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<lordievader> Beste is zeer subjectief.
<blurrrr> hmmm, beste is een mijn geval gebruiksvriendelijkste en diegene die makkelijkst te leren valt?
<blurrrr> is 12.04 lts een goede?
<trijntje> ja
<lordievader> 12.04 wordt langer gesupport maar heeft soms last van oude software. 13.10 is nieuwer maar wordt minder lang ondersteund.
<trijntje> die kan je in april naar 14.04 upgraden, en die kan je dan tot 2019 blijven gebruiken ;)
<blurrrr> de 12.04 kan je upgraden of 13.10 ?
<lordievader> blurrrr: Ja, dat kan.
<trijntje> beiden ;)
<blurrrr> oke, maar, op een oud laptopje, zegmaar uit 2007 ofzo zou 12.04 toch gewoon alle software moeten hebben? of zie ik dat verkeerd.. qua drivers?
<blurrrr> en, weet iemand hoe het kan dat ik in windows schijfbeheer mijn primaire partitie van windows maar met 125 mb kan verkleinen? ik heb namelijk zo'n 100 gb vrij?
<jpjacobs> blurrrr: bij windows 7+ gaat dat in windows
<jpjacobs> ah, right, fout gelezen
<jpjacobs> misschien eerst eens defragmenteren, dan nog eens proberen
<lordievader> blurrrr: Is het de partitie waar Windows zelf op staat?
<blurrrr> ja, de partitie waar windows zelf opstaat....
<blurrrr> ik moet ook eerst nog ff al mijn bestanden naar een externe hdd kopieren en verwijderen.. dus voordat het partitioneren gebeurt duurt nog wel eventjes...
<lordievader> Ik vind het niet heel gek als Windows deze weigert te verkleinen. Linux weigert ook zijn eigen root partitie te verkleinen (als het geen LVM is).
<blurrrr> hoe kan ik het dan toch verkleinen?
<lordievader> blurrrr: Door dat bijv. vanaf een Linux live-cd te doen.
<blurrrr> maar, houd linux er dan ook rekening mee dat die max zoveel verkleint kan worden? of is er kans dat ik hem te klein maak en windows kwijt raak?
<trijntje> blurrrr: je hoeft de partitie niet handmatig aan te passen, tijdens het installeren kan je aangeven dat je ubuntu naast windows wilt installerne, en de partities worden dan automatisch aangepast
<trijntje> zorg wel dat je een backup van al je belangrijke bestanden hebt, er kan altijd wat fout gaan
<trijntje> blurrrr: ja, ubuntu weet hoeveel ruimte windows inneemt
<blurrrr> trijntje: vorige keer dat ik linux het zelf heb laten doen ging het frontaal mis.... en was windows er klaar mee... toen nog kunnen redden via recovery... dus automatisch laten doen... nah
<blurrrr> maar, via een live usb van ubuntu kan ik via gparted gewoon mijn windows partitie verkleinen?
<trijntje> blurrrr: ah ok, sowieso kan je geen partities verkleinen als ze in gebruik zijn
<trijntje> blurrrr: precies, gewoon partitie via live systeem verkleinen, en de ruimte vrij laten, dan installeert ubuntu automatisch op de vrije ruimte
<blurrrr> oke, dus je kan partitie alleen verkleinen vanaf een os dat live draait en niet is geinstalleerd?
<trijntje> ja, partities mogen niet in gebruik zijn als je ze wilt aanpassen
<OerHeks> vista kan dat wel, diskmanagment je partitie verkleinen, maar dat heb ik gister al uitgelegd
<lordievader> Beetje kort door de bocht, maar zoals trijntje zegt, ze mogen niet in gebruik zijn.
<blurrrr> oerheks: vista weigert meer dan 125mb te verkleinen :(
<lordievader> Wellicht is dat het bare-minimum voor windows?
<blurrrr> bare minium? voor de partitie waar windows opstaat? daar is nog 114gb vrij...
<trijntje> waarschijnlijk staat er een essentieel systeembestand van windows aan het einde van de partitie, die kan niet verplaatst worden met het systeem in gebruik
<blurrrr> oke, en als ik via live ubuntu ga doen, dan verplaatst die die wel gewoon?
<trijntje> ja
<trijntje> wel altijd eerst een backup maken, het kan altijd fout gaan
<blurrrr> hmmm, dit is raar... probeer ik al mijn bestanden te backuppen naar een externe hdd, zie ik dat er maar een deel gekopieerd is, wil ik opnieuw beginnen, kan ik het mapje wat ik net gemaakt heb niet verwijderen.....
<blurrrr> en, na de schijf aan en uit te hebben gezet wel.. bijzonder..
<blurrrr> waar wordt het bestandje ntuser voor gebruikt? die lijkt het kopieren te nekken?
<blurrrr> of, kan ik beter vanuit linux live usb al mijn bestanden kopieren?
<blurrrr> ik download nu deze ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop en dan de 12.04 lts, maar in de naam staat amd64, heeft dat met een amd proccesor te maken? en werkt die dan ook met een intel processor?
<lordievader> blurrrr: Nee het heet zo omdat amd de extensie heeft uitgevonden.
<blurrrr> dus, deze werkt ook met een intel centrino?
<trijntje> blurrrr: ja, de 'amd' versie is 64 bit, wat een pc met vista wel aan zou moeten kunnen
<blurrrr> lol, ik heb ook nog een .iso staan van mijn vorige avontuur, een ubuntu 12.04.2 desktop i386
<blurrrr> kan ik die ook gewoon gebruiken of is die te oud?
<trijntje> blurrrr: moet ook werken, maar dan heb je wat meer updates te installeren na de installatie
<blurrrr> mmm, zijn die moeilijk te installeren?
<trijntje> neehoor, gewoon met een druk op de knop zoals in windows
<blurrrr> oke, dan doe ik die gewoon...
<blurrrr> hij is nu aan het installeren op usbstickie
<blurrrr> ik ben zo terug, ff booten naar ubuntu....
<NoirX> hoi
<blurrrr> haai, ben er weer....
<NoirX> welkom blurrrr
<blurrrr> is dit dezelfde chat als waar ik net ook zat? de offtopic chat?
<NoirX> dit is de nederlandse ubuntu chat kanaal op freenode,net
<blurrrr> hmmm, tsja, dit is het enige kanaal wat ik zie....
<NoirX> welkom
<blurrrr> ik moet in ieder geval nog wachten op mijn ubuntu download :P
<lordievader> blurrrr: Je was eerder in dit kanaal.
<NoirX> mooi, linux is een geweldige systeem, goed dtdat je downlia
<NoirX> dag lordievader
<lordievader> Hey NoirX
<NoirX> lordievader, hoe is het bro
<lordievader> NoirX: Gaat lekker, hoe is het met jou?
<blurrrr> hey, ik ga ff weg.. brb
<NoirX> lordievader, fijn om te horen., met mij gaat lekker, ben net geslaagd voor lpic 1, officieel ben ik junior systeem beheerder
<NoirX> blurrrr, neem je tijd
<lordievader> Gefeliciteerd NoirX :)
<NoirX> lordievader, dankje jongen
<blurrrr> ben er weer....
<blurrrr> moet nog 51 minuten wachten totdat ubuntu klaar is met downloaden....
<NoirX> hoe doe je het? iso bestanden aan het downloaded?
<blurrrr> ja, iso aan het downloaden... nu net op delete gedrukt voor al mijn documenten...
<blurrrr> noirX: is er nog een andere manier dan?
<NoirX> ja, veel linux distro kan je netinstall doen, ubuntu kan zelf binnen windows geinstalleerd worden
<NoirX> er zijn aantal verschilnde methoden
<blurrrr> maar, netinstal, dat gaat via internet?
<lordievader> Doe dat "binnen Windows installeren" maar niet. Dat is echt heel (met nadruk op heel) lelijk.
<blurrrr> dat is met wubi of niet?
<NoirX> ja
<blurrrr> oh, had ik inderdaad op internet gelezen.. dat werd afgeraden toch? :P
<lordievader> JA.
<NoirX> lordievader, keurt installatie binnen wineows omdat het heel traag is ook
<lordievader> NoirX: Wat?
<blurrrr> is het trouwens een goede manier om die bootable usb te maken met universal usb installer?
<NoirX> nee lordievader ik vertelde him dat je dat afkeurt
<lordievader> Ah, check. Voor zover ik weet word Wubi ook niet meer gemaintained.
<NoirX> oh, ik weet dat het heel traag is
<blurrrr> maar, is universal usb installer een goede manier om een bootable usb te maken?
<blurrrr> oef, ik heb wss 70 gb nodig voor windows....
<lordievader> Unetbootin bestaat ook voor Windows. Die is best prima.
<lordievader> Universal USB installer ken ik niet.
<blurrrr> en 30 voor linux.. dan hou ik maar 100gb voor documenten over...
<NoirX> het is verstandig als je aparte mount point te crreeen voor verschillende bestandsysteem, als /home apart
<NoirX> lordievader, ik ben mee eens. unetbootin is goed
<blurrrr> noirX wat bedoel je?
<NoirX> ik gebruik het, want mijn mini laptop heeft geen cd/dvd station, dan is dat programma handig
<blurrrr> nee, wat bedoel je met aparte mount point te creeeren voor verschillende bestandsysteem?
<NoirX> blurrrr, heb je eerder ubuntu geinstalleerd?
<blurrrr> jah... maar dat ging heel fout... dus nooit met succes nee.....
<NoirX> nou, dat je aparte partitie toewijst aan /homw
<NoirX> maak je niet druk, het maar een tip
<lordievader> Ik denk dat een manuele partitionering iets te hoog gegrepen is voor blurrrr.
<blurrrr> maar, als ik 1 windows partitie maak, 1 linux partite, en 1 bestandspartitie die benadert kan worden vanuit windows en linux, is het dan goed?
<NoirX> ok
<lordievader> Je vergeet swap.
<blurrrr> maakt linux die niet zelf tijdens de installatie? zegmaar dat ik zeg je mag op dit deel van de hdd, en dat hij die dan zelf verder gaat indelen?
<blurrrr> of zie ik dat nu verkeerd?
<lordievader> Ja dat klopt.
<NoirX> blurrrr, de windows partitie kan benadert worden via linux, standaard is bestandsysteem type ntfs of vat
<blurrrr> ja, maar het leek mij sws handig om te zorgen dat ik alle os'en en mijn bestanden apart houd?
<blurrrr> zodat ik niet perongeluk vanuit linux iets heel belangrijks van windows wis....
<NoirX> en dat is wat ik bedoelde met apart partitie vooral /home
<blurrrr> ik ga ff eten, ben zo terug :)
<blurrrr> ohh, haha... dan hebben we hetzelfde idee :P
<NoirX> :) eetsmakelijk
<NoirX> maar het is te geadvanceerd  voor nieuwe gebruikers , ik met met lordievader eens
<blurrrr> dus, wat ik wil met een aparte partitie voor bestanden kan niet?
<NoirX> jawel
<blurrrr> maar dat is te moeilijk, of kan ik dat als leek ook gewoon voor elkaar krijgen....
<NoirX> bij partionering van je hardeschijf kan je dat regelen, maar dat is niet de beste voor beginners
<blurrrr> maar, als ik linux live draai, en in gparted zeg dat ik mijn windows deel wil verkleinen, een bestanden partitie maak... en dan nog een deel ongedefineerd laat. en daarna op dat ongedefineerde deel linux installeer
<blurrrr> is dat een goede manier of niet?
<NoirX> ja, maar bij de installatie van ubuntu doorloop je paritionering , en daar zelf kan je het regelen, minder moeite
<blurrrr> kan ook... maar het is dus gewoon te doen wat ik wil :)
<blurrrr> stiekem heb ik altijd al een bestanden partitie naast mijn os gewild :))
<NoirX> ja en dat is heel handig, stel je wilt je os niet meer, dan kan je andere installatie doen terwijl je bestanden bewaard blijven in een aparte partitie
<blurrrr> ik heb trouwens nog een vraagje, ik gebruik piriform defraggler https://www.google.nl/search?q=piriform+defraggler&rlz=1C1FDUM_enNL472NL472&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=iHsPU6b1FKGM7Qasm4GQDw&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1440&bih=744 maar, bij mij zijn er af en toe blokjes leeg tussen de bestanden.... zijn dat dan beschadigde delen in mijn schijf, of gewoon stom neergezet door windows?
<blurrrr> :)
<NoirX> hoeft niet pese beschadigde sectoren te zijn, als een bestandsysteem gefragmerteerd is kan ruimte tussen klusters staan
<blurrrr> oke, was benieuwd :P
<blurrrr> kan ubuntu trouwens ook defragmenteren? of fragmenteert ubuntu niet?
<NoirX> ok
<NoirX> er bestaan zeker defragmantatie packages voor linux
<NoirX> defragmantatie is heel handig, groepeert gegevens die bij elkaar houden netjes achter elkaar wat de perstatie vebetert
<blurrrr> oke, ik las op internet ook iets over een ext3 of ext4 bestandssysteem, hier hoef ik niks mee te doen toch?
<NoirX> nou, ik ben geen ubuntu gebruiker, ik weet niet hoe de install procedure afloopt, maar ext3 en ext4 hoor je mee te maken bij partionering
<NoirX> het zijn bestandsysteem typen
<blurrrr> maar, die maakt ubuntu bij installatie zelf aan?
<NoirX> origineel de standard type voor linux was ext2, verder werd ext3 geintroduceerd met journalling "backup", nu heb je ext4 met mogelijkheid voor grote schijven 30 tb of grote bestanden 2tb
<NoirX> ik weet niet hoe de installatie verloopt in ubuntu
<blurrrr> maar, dat doet linux allemaal automatisch aanmaken en hoef ik niet over na te denken?
<blurrrr> oh oke :P
<NoirX> maar zolang ubutnu gebruikvriendlijk is moet ik simple zijn
<NoirX> ik = het
<blurrrr> oke... ik kom er wel achter of ubuntu dat zelf maakt of niet :P
<NoirX> blurrrr, ga je de iso branden?
<blurrrr> nee, bootable usb stick
<blurrrr> kan ook toch?
<NoirX> ohh ok, dat is niet makkelijke opgave om te realiseren
<NoirX> :p
<blurrrr> waarom niet? werkt toch hetzelfde als een cdtje?
<NoirX> ik dacht dat je hulp nodig zou hebben bij paritionering , maar om te booten van usb is moeilijk lijkt mij
<NoirX> heb je het eerder gedaan?
<blurrrr> booten van usb? jah.. om linux live te testen jah....
<NoirX> oh ok, ik hoop dat het je lukt dan
<blurrrr> maar ik vraag mij af welke partities ik allemaal aan moet maken?
<NoirX> nou, stel je hebt een niet zo  oud pc, een een hardeschijf hebt
<NoirX> dan is de hardeshcijf = sda
<blurrrr> ik wil namelijk een partitie voor windows, eentje voor bestanden, en ik dacht eentje voor linux... maar maakt linux dan zelf een swap partitie enzo?
<blurrrr> volgens mij heb ik een sda jah....
<NoirX> blurrrr, hoeveel hardeschijf heb je
<blurrrr> 320 gb - recovery dus eigenlijk 300 ongeveer
<blurrrr> 295
<NoirX> als windows op staat geinstalleerd dan moet je je hardeschijf resize doen
<blurrrr> oke
<NoirX> dat is een begin obstakel
<blurrrr> in ubuntu resize?
<NoirX> ik denk liever in windows, er zijn programma's om resize te doen, als partition magic
<blurrrr> oke
<blurrrr> partition magic kan niks met vista....
<NoirX> als je resize doet, wijs je een deel aan windows toe, zeg 100gb, de rest regelt ubuntu voor je
<blurrrr> oke, maar heb ik dan ook een aparte partitie voor bestanden?
<NoirX> je moet een ruimte hebben voor linux, een deel van je hardeschijf, maar zo te zien bezet windows je hele schijf
<blurrrr> want wat ik het liefste wil, is mijn bestanden op een andere partitie dan windows of linux
<blurrrr> ik heb nu 1 primaire partitie waar windows op zit....
<NoirX> linux heeft een eigen partitie nodig
<blurrrr> ja, dus het liefst wil ik 3 partities.. 1 voor windows 1 voor linux en eentje voor bestanden...
<NoirX> na dat je je hardschijf aanpast, kan je windows op sda1 laten, en sda2 voor linux " /" en zoveel partities die ja maar wil
<blurrrr> oke, maar als voorbereiding moet ik dus windows partitie verkleinen, een partitie voor mijn bestanden al maken, en linux laten installeren op een andere partitie?
<NoirX> andere belangrijke tip is , opletten op grub 2, want je wilt zeker dual boot doen, zodat je kan kiezen welke os te laden
<NoirX> juist
<blurrrr> ja, dualboot doen jah....
<NoirX> ja dat ook vriend, maar ubuntu regelt het voor je, gewoon alert zijn
<NoirX> jij hoort een partitie te regelen voor linux, en dat partitie stellen als etx4 en een swap partitie moet je aanmaken
<blurrrr> dus, als ik nu naar ubuntu ga... via gparted mijn windows partitie verklein, een bestandenpartitie maak, een een 30 gb ongedefineerd laat. dan op installeer druk en zeg dat ik wil installeren op het ongedefineerde deel, moet het goed gaan...
<NoirX> ja
<NoirX> maar ik grandeer niet dat gparted het goed regelt
<blurrrr> oke, gegarandeerd word niks....
<NoirX> ok
<blurrrr> dan, ga ik het nu gewoon doen..... :l
<NoirX> ok, succes
<blurrrr> dankje... hoop dat het gaat lukken
<NoirX> jammer er zijn jongens met goed kennis hier maar zijn away zo te zien
<NoirX> later, ga naar huis
<lordievader> blurrrr: In Linux hoef je zelfden te defragmenteren, het filesystem dat Linux gebruikt (de ext familie) is zo opgezet om dat tegen te gaan.
<lordievader> http://superuser.com/questions/536788/do-ext4-filesystems-need-to-be-defragmented
<blurrr> ben er weer....
<blurrr> het is raar, ik kan in gparted mijn hdd ook niet verkleinen....
<blurrr> mijn primaire partitie
<blurrr> als ik hem wil verkleinen met gparted geeft die een foutmelding dat mijn hdd bad sectors heeft, en dat ik een command in windows moet doen, en dat 2 keer opnieuw moet op starten...
<akiratakasaki> hallo , ik ben nieuw hier ! prettige avond
<Fermata> Hoidoei.
<blurrr> haai fermata
<blurrr> weet jij, waarom gparted mijn ntfs primaire partitie van windows niet kan verkleinen?
<blurrr> hij geeft deze foutmelding
<blurrr> als ik hem wil verkleinen met gparted geeft die een foutmelding dat mijn hdd bad sectors heeft, en dat ik een command in windows moet doen, en dat 2 keer opnieuw moet op starten...
<Fermata> Dat weet ik niet.
<blurrr> hmmm, oke... dan ga ik morgen wel ff langs de pc winkel en laat hun het doen...
<blurrr> die weten er wss meer van :(
#ubuntu-nl 2014-02-28
<Nand> hallo, als zeer onervaren gebruiker, heb ik een vraag: ik probeer bepaalde downloads (bijvoorbeeld belastingaangifte 2013) te installeren, maar krijg dat met geen mogelijkheid voor elkaar. Het is een ib2013_linux.tar.gz bestand. Hoe is dat simpel op de computer te installeren?
<khildin> Nand, een tar.gz bestand is vergelijkbaar met een .zip bestand... je zal dat bestand dus moeten uitpakken
<Nand> Dank je wel! dat heb ik gedaan, dan krijg ik een aparte map, maar weet dan niet hoe ik verder moet.
<Nand> Ik zie in mijn persoonlijke map een mapje IB2013, daaronder een bin en share map, met alle bestanden van in dit geval de belastingdienst. Ik zoek naar een " install"  button, maar krijg die of een altenatief, volgens mij niet
<joostvb> belastingdienst shipt ook n ander formaat dan .tar.gz, geloof ik
<joostvb> en als je google-t naar "ubuntu" "belastingdienst" kom je op n pagina van iemand die t makkelijker heeft gemaakt
<joostvb> die levert .deb-jes
<joostvb> o shit, Nand is er alweer vantussen
<Nannus> hallo, ik krijg met geen mogelijkheid gedownloade programma's aan de praat. Wat doe ik fout?
<vincentvdbergh1> Goede middag
<joostvb> Nannus: ben jij ook bekend als Nand?
<joostvb> Nannus: пет 28 14:44 < joostvb> belastingdienst shipt ook n ander formaat dan .tar.gz,  geloof ik
<joostvb> пет 28 14:45 < joostvb> en als je google-t naar "ubuntu" "belastingdienst" kom  je op n pagina van iemand die t makkelijker heeft  gemaakt
<joostvb> пет 28 14:45 < joostvb> die levert .deb-jes
<vincentvdbergh1> of je daar zo blij mee moet zijn
<vincentvdbergh1> Ik trek liever een tar.gz van de site van de belastingdienst dan een .deb file van iemand die ermee is gaan hobby'en
<Nannus> hoi Joost, dank je wel
<Nannus> ik was ook Nand ja
<Nannus> maar het probleem is, dat ik het precies doe zoals overal beschreven staat, maar op een bepaald moment dus gewoon niet verder kom
<George> hallo
<jgkgk> hello
<jgkgk> kan ik nederlands praten hier?
<OerHeks> Hallo, ja dit is Nederlands
<jgkgk> ok
<jgkgk> hoe kan ik itunes latest version installere op ubunto 13.10??
<OerHeks> ehm niet, zelfs niet in wine
<OerHeks> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1347
<OerHeks> Garbage ... nee shift delete
<jgkgk> andere mogelijkheden voor iphone 5S ios7 te laten draaien op ubunto?
<Fermata> Weinig kans, helaas.
<OerHeks> Niet via virtualbox denk ik
<Fermata> Nope.
<OerHeks> niet alleen om de UELA, maar ook technisch niet.
<jgkgk> dus muziek of dergelijke synchronisere kan ik vergeten...
<Fermata> Ja.
<Fermata> Kort gezegd.
<jgkgk> hmmm das nen serieuze domper.. :p
<OerHeks> dit is misschien achterhaalde info .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<jgkgk> de uitleg is beetje chinees voor mij, ben een leek in de termen..
<Fermata> Nou, kort gezegd: het gaat niet werken.
<OerHeks> andersom wel https://one.ubuntu.com/downloads/iphone/
<OerHeks> :-D
<jgkgk> aah ok.. is zoals een cloud?
<OerHeks> jups, 5 gb gratis
<jgkgk> of OS van ubunto voor gsm? ;p
<OerHeks> of 10 gb ?
<OerHeks> ik krijg het niet vol iig
<jgkgk> ahaa en dan vanuit de cloud downloade? of is dit enkel op basis van streaming?
<OerHeks> cloud idd.
<jgkgk> weljh, dus ik zet in de cloud liedjes, kan ik deze dan op iphone kopier of enkel vanuit de cloud afspelen
<OerHeks> hoi Cees
<Cees> hoi OerHeks :)
<OerHeks> Cees, komt er een update voor http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/BelastingDienst ?
<Cees> als iemand die pagina wil onderhouden wel
<Cees> Kijk eens op http://www.belastingdienst.nl/wps/wcm/connect/bldcontentnl/belastingdienst/prive/aangifte_doen/aangifte_inkomstenbelasting/aangifte_doen_over_2013/digitaal_aangifte_doen/besturingssystemen/besturingssystemen
<OerHeks> ahhh
<OerHeks> ik mag volgend jaar pas aangifte doen, 15 LTS
<Cees> is het nuttig die pagina te ´deeplinken´ vanaf de wiki?
<OerHeks> nee, dit moet netter
<Cees> dit kan ´niet leuker maar wel makkelijker´, ja
<OerHeks> oke, het mooiste zou zijn dat je de ubuntu ondersteuning ook ziet als je bij hun met digiD aanmeld, je zooi download en op Ubuntu kan klikken hoe je dat moet doen
<Cees> +1
<OerHeks> eerst zien of er 32 bit libs issues zijn in 64 bit systemen gedoe
<OerHeks> de GZ file kiezen dus > http://www.belastingdienst.nl/wps/wcm/connect/bldcontentnl/themaoverstijgend/programmas_en_formulieren/aangifteprogramma_2013
<OerHeks> http://download.belastingdienst.nl/belastingdienst/apps/linux/ib2013_linux.tar.gz
<OerHeks> maar er staat geen hash file of md5sum bij
<OerHeks> :-(
<Cees> en dan is er nog gedoe met fonts. Leuk dat je zelf een font mag kiezen not
<OerHeks> ai ja
<OerHeks> dan moet er een keus zijn welke open fonts wel werken
<OerHeks> grrr
<Cees> liefst op alle mogelijk schermen en invulvelden goed werken :P
<Cees> na vrijheid van keuze komt een goede standaard instelling (waar is mee getest?)
<OerHeks> moet je die ms package hebben?
<OerHeks> hmm http://www.nllgg.nl/belastingaangifte zegt adobe 75 dpi
#ubuntu-nl 2014-03-01
<blurr> haai
<blurr> ik heb een vraag, want ik wil ubuntu gaan installeren.. het is mij nu gelukt om 1 windows en 1 bestanden partitie te maken, ik heb nog 50 gb over voor ubuntu, maar die is nog ongedefieneerd, kan ik daar dan wel ubuntu op installeren? of moet ik er eerst iets van maken?
<trijntje> blurr: neehoor, daar kan je gewoon ubuntu op zetten. Tijdesns de installatie wordt de juiste partitie gekozen
<blurr> oke, chill
<blurr> dan ga ik nu weer proberen om in ubuntu te booten, dat lukte net niet :(
<blurr> als het goed is, tot zoo
<Blurrr> Bew
<blurrr> haai, bew... linux is geinstalleerd!!!!!!! iedereen ontzettend bedankt voor de hulp!!!
<trijntje> cool, gefeliciteerd!
<blurrr> danku :)
<blurrr> ik heb stiekem nog wel 1 vraagje...
<blurrr> als ik namelijk opstart, dan krijg ik dus een dual boot scherm te zien, met ubuntu ubuntu recovery, windows vista nog iets, en windows vista de normale
<blurrr> hoort dat?
<trijntje> ja, daar kan je kiezen of je windows of ubuntu wilt starten
<trijntje> een van die twee windows dingen is waarschijnlijk de recovery partitie, dus je moet even opletten dat je de goede kiest
<blurrr> ja, zoiets staat erachter... de onderste windows is de goede, en de bovenste linux is de goede....
<blurrr> voor wat is die ubuntu recovery?
<blurrr> oh, brb, moet ff browser opnieuw starten
<blurrr> bew
<blurrr> ik ga ff herstarten, moet van de updater...
<blurrrr> hoooooiii
<blurrrr> toch nog 1 vraagje.... zal windows, nadat linux aan geweest is, altijd schijfcontrole doen?
<trijntje> als het goed is niet
<blurrrr> oke, chill... anders zal ik windows waarschijnlijk helemaal nooit meer aanzetten.. dan duurt het gewoon te lang
<blurrrr> als ik op persoonlijke map druk, dan gaat die naar de documenten op de schijf van linux, maar ik heb een aparte partitie voor documenten, daar moet die eigenlijk naar toe gaan, kan dit?
<blurrrr> en, is er voor linux ook een soort ctrl alt delete... volgens mij loopt mijn software centrum nu al vast namelijk :P
<trijntje> blurrrr: in je persoonlijke map staan ook alle instellingen voor linux zelf, dus die kan je niet op de gedeelde map zetten. Maar je kan wel een bladwijzer naar de gedeelde map maken, of een snelkoppeling
<trijntje> blurrrr: zoek maar op 'taakbeheer' in de dash
<blurrrr> trijntje: als ik zoek op taakbeheer in dash, dan zijn er geen overeenkomsten?
<blurrrr> trijntje... oke, dan ga ik gewoon een bladwijzer er naar toe maken..
<trijntje> heb je de taal op nederlands staan? Anders moet je op system zoeken, voor system monitor
<trijntje> maar meestal kan je programma's ook gewoon met het kruisje afsluiten, zelfs als ze vastlopen
<blurrrr> dankjewel, het is gelukt... ik heb taal wel in nederlands, maar moet wel system monitor zoeken...
<blurrrr> hei, mijn apenstaartje doet het niet, weet iemand hoe ik dit kan oplossne?
<blurrrr> opgelost
<Pixiio> Hey
<Pixiio> Ik heb een vraag, hoop dat iemand hem kan beantwoorden. Sinds vanochtend lijkt een IP geblockeerd te zijn, doet ubuntu dit automatisch? (Ubuntu server)
<trijntje> Pixiio: watvoor IP, en wat bedoel je met geblokkeerd?
<Pixiio> Users voten via een vote website, maar er komen geen inkomende votes meer vanaf die websites.
<Pixiio> Zit er nou een ingebouwde firewall in ubuntu server?
<trijntje> ja, maar die doet zoiets niet vanzelf. Verbinden mensen direct met de server of komen alle stemmen binnen via de server die de website draait?
<Pixiio> Users gaan naar de vote website, stemmen en daarna komt de vote weer bij ons aan om de user een ''reward'' te geven.
<Pixiio> Vanochtend werkte alles prima, maar ineens na een aantal votes niet meer.
<trijntje> dus het heeft niets met het IP adres van de stemmers te maken. Dus dan lijkt het me een probleem met het programma dat de stemmen bijhoudt
<Pixiio> Naja ik vraag me dus af of de website die de vote's verstuurd niet ineens is geblockeerd.
<Pixiio> Een programma kan niet ''ineens'' niet meer werken.
<trijntje> Een IP adres kan niet "ineens" geblokkeerd worden
<Pixiio> Is het mogelijk om een website te whitelisten?
<trijntje> Ik zie geen reden om aan te nemen dat dit een probleem met ubuntu of de firewall is, dus ik kan je verder niet helpen
<OerHeks> Pixiio, als die website niet gewitelist was, kreeg je al geen votes binnen, bekijk je firewall of dban als je die hebt ingesteld
<Pixiio> Iedegeval bdankt OerHeks  en trijntje .
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<ynze> aloha -oei...
<ynze> vraag over deze ubuntu samsung R530
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> samsung, dan denk ik direct aan de voria ppa voor samsung-tools https://launchpad.net/~voria/+archive/ppa
<ynze> De wijziging van /etc/defaultgrub heeft niet gewerkt: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<ynze> ok
<OerHeks> ?
<ynze> Heb een toeving gedaan, van
<ynze> apci_backlight=vendor
<ynze> display werd lichter na 1e reboot
<ynze> na de 2e reboot niet meer...
<ynze> oeps... of je stop gewoon de stroomstekker erin... excuseer!
<OerHeks> ehm, op batterij werkt het niet?
<ynze> Instellingen wijzigen, dan werkt het wel....
<ynze> op batterijen dus
<OerHeks> die samsungtools losssen dingetjes op, eerder was backlight een apparte module
<ynze> ga meteen lezen! Thanks!
<NoirX> hoi
#ubuntu-nl 2014-03-02
<blurrrr> hallo, ik heb een vraagje...
<goudfazant3991> goede morgen blurrr
<blurrrr> want ik wil pix frogger installeren op ubuntu, maar dat kan niet, omdat er een pakket mist, maar er staat niet precies welke... er staat alleen dat het iets van fenix is volgens mij
<blurrrr> goedemorgen goedfazant3991
<goudfazant3991> ik neem aan dat je met ubuntu werkt
<blurrrr> juppp, ubuntu 12.04 lts
<goudfazant3991> ja ik dacht al zo iets ik werk zelf met 13.04 en dat licht weer een beetje anders
<goudfazant3991> 12.04 heeft een net booting die heb ik er zelf op gehad
<blurrrr> oke... dat snap ik niet helemaal :P wat is een net booting?
<goudfazant3991> die icon is net zo vliegtuigje  maar dan onderste boven
<goudfazant3991> staat er een icin op je scherm
<blurrrr> eh, waar bedoel je?
<goudfazant3991> ja op je screen bij de mappen
<blurrrr> waar je op snelzoeker start kan drukken? nee dat is geen vliegtuigje... of bedoel je een andere?
<goudfazant3991> het lijkt net een vliegtuigje maar dan met de punt naar beneden
<lordievader> blurrrr: Hoe probeer je pix frogger te installeren?
<blurrrr> lordievader vanuit het software centrum...
<blurrrr> goudfazant3991: bij mijn snelzoeker start, dus het bovenste icoontje in die balk aan de zijkant is een rondje met drie puntjes ernaast...
<lordievader> blurrrr: Ah, open eens een terminal en voer "sudo apt-get install pixfrogger" uit.
<blurrrr> rogier@rogier-EASYNOTE-SL65:~$ sudo apt-get install pixfrogger Pakketlijsten worden ingelezen... Klaar Boom van vereisten wordt opgebouwd        De status informatie wordt gelezen... Klaar Sommige pakketten konden niet geïnstalleerd worden. Dit kan betekenen dat u een onmogelijke situatie gevraagd hebt of dat u de 'unstable'-distributie  gebruikt en sommige benodigde pakketten nog vastzitten in 'incoming'. De volgende informatie h
<blurrrr> dan kraag ik die foutmelding...
<blurrrr> De volgende pakketten hebben niet-voldane vereisten:  pixfrogger : Vereisten: fenix maar het is niet installeerbaar               Vereisten: fenix-plugins-system maar het is niet installeerbaar E: Kan problemen niet verhelpen, u houdt defecte pakketten vast.
<blurrrr> dat laatste deel hoort er nog bij...
<lordievader> Wil je dat pastebinnnen.
<lordievader> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<blurrrr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7020687/
<basd82> wie kan mijn vertelen wat de nickname van Ton is ?
<lordievader> blurrrr: Wil je de output van "apt-cache policy fenix-plugins-system" pastebinnen?
<blurrrr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7020696/
<lordievader> blurrrr: Je mist een s bij plugins (fenix-plugins-system).
<blurrrr> oke, en hoe installeer ik die?
<lordievader> blurrrr: Ik wil eerst de output van "apt-cache policy fenix-plugins-system" zien (met s in plugins).
<blurrrr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7020709/
<lordievader> Hmm, die is geinstalleerd. Zou je de output van "apt-cache policy fenix pixfrogger" ook willen geven?
<lordievader> Pastebin ^
<blurrrr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7020724/
<lordievader> blurrrr: Dat ziet er allemaal wel juist uit, wellicht dat "sudo apt-get install -f" je uit de problemen haalt.
<blurrrr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7020739/
<lordievader> Right, daar was ik al bang voor. Helaas moet ik weg. Misschien dat er iemand anders is die je verder kunt helpen.
<blurrrr> oke, ik moet ook ff weg
<blurrrr> ben zo terug
<blurrrr> als ik een programma verwijder via ubuntu software centrum, is dan alles van dat programma weg, of blijft er net zoals bij windows altijd nog wat achter wat je handmatig moet verwijderen?
<blurrr> hallo, ik heb nog 1 vraagje... als ik mijn windows partitie een label geef, kan dat gewoon, of crashed windows dan bij het opstarten?
<blurr> haai, ik heb een klein vraagje...
<blurr> bij mijn dualboot tussen windows en linux kan ik ook kiezen voor previous version of ubuntu
<blurr> wat betekent dat? en wat is het?
<Fermata> Daarmee kan je booten naar een vorige kernel.
<Fermata> Voor wanneer je met een nieuwe kernel problemen hebt.
<blurr> fermata: maar, ziet ubuntu er dan ook anders uit, en moet je die kernels dan niet eerst installeren ofzo?
<Fermata> Ubuntu ziet er dan niet anders uit, en die kernels komen automatisch mee met d eupdates.
<Fermata> Hoef je niks speciaals voor te doen.
<Fermata> :)
<blurr> oke, dus als ik dat doe, heb ik daar eigenlijk helemaal niks aan :P want alles draait gewoon goed :P
<Fermata> Onderhuids zitten heel veel dingen die je niet ziet he.
<blurr> ja oke... maar tot nu toe lijkt alles goed te draaien :P volgens mij :P
<Fermata> Ja, maar jij ziet niet alles. ;)
<Fermata> Geheugenbeheer, apparaatbeheer, de kernel doet heel veel.
<Fermata> En hij kan ook heel veel dingen fout doen, dat verbeteren ze elke keer een beetje.
<blurr> dus, eigenlijk is de nieuwste kernel (vaak) de beste
<Fermata> Ja.
<blurr> oke, dan ga ik dat nooit gebruiken...
<blurr> en, wat gebeurt als ik ubuntu recovery opstart, want die staat ook in het dual boot menu... maar, wat is dat, en wat doet het?
<Fermata> Dan start Ubuntu op zonder de grafische omgeving.
<Fermata> Dan kom je op de command line terecht, waar je commando's kunt ingeven in een poging Ubuntu te herstellen als er iets mis is gegaan.
<blurr> oke.. daar kwam ik net ook in met een toetsen combinatie ofzo volgens mij, kan dat?
<Fermata> Ctrl-Alt-F1 tot en met F6 brengt je inderdaad ook bij zulke "vensters".
<Fermata> Als je dan weer op Ctrl-Alt-F7 duwt, ben je weer in je grafische omgeving.
<blurr> ohh, dat had ik net moeten weten :P net deed ik gewoon computer uit...
<Fermata> Haha :)
<Fermata> Je leert het ;)
<blurr> :D
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<blurrrr> haai, ik heb eigenlijk nog een beetje 'stomme' vraag, maar wat zijn nog handige apps voor op ubuntu?
<nikos> een vraag ik ubuntu lts maar al een paar keer opgestart om via cd/dvd te herstarten maar het lukt niet?
<blurrrr> nikos: wat bedoel je?
<nikos> om ubuntu te installeren
<nikos> ik heb xp
<blurrrr> dus, je kan hem niet starten vanaf de dvd?
<nikos> klopt
<nikos> ook niet via bios
<blurrrr> hmmm, dat weet ik niet... zelf heb ik gisteren ofzo ook ubuntu geinstalleerd, en ik heb gebruik gemaakt van een bootable usbtje....
<nikos> dan staat het progam via de usb?
<blurrrr> ja, je kan in windows een programma downloaden, en dat kan een bootable usb maken, en dan kan je vanuit je bios opstarten vanaf usb....
<blurrrr> bij mij werkte het..
<nikos> is toch het zelfde wat ik gedaan heb via bios opstarten via cd/dvd?
<blurrrr> ehm, ja denk het wel... maar via cd heb ik geen ervaring mee, met usb wel :P
<nikos> oke !!
<blurrrr> maar, misschien dat iemand anders het beter weet.....
<blurrrr> want, ik heb hier ook alles gevraagd voordat ik ging installeren hoor..
<nikos> ik weet het niet ,ik heb nog geen reactie gehad,maar toch nog bedankt
<blurrrr> astuu
<blurrrr> maar, een bootable usbtje maken kan je altijd proberen, kost niets(als je een usbtje hebt...)
<nikos> ja maar dan moet je ubuntu op een usb zetten?
<blurrrr> jah, met een programmatje..
<blurrrr> ik zal ff linkje voor je zoeken
<blurrrr> moment
<blurrrr> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<blurrrr> met dat programmatje kan je linux installeren op usbtje, en dan je pc booten vanaf het usbtje
<nikos> oke thank you ga proberen tot later
<blurrrr> joo succes!!!
<nikos> nog een vraag???gaat dat ook met isobestand???
<Niels_> Goedemiddag
<Niels_> is er iemand die mij kan helpen met een probleem
<lordievader> nikos: Heb je het iso bestand self naar de dvd gebrand?
<lordievader> Want dat werkt niet..
<nikos> nog niet!!!
<nikos> hoe bedoel je
<lordievader> nikos: Persoonlijk vind ik het handiger om met behulp van Unetbootin een live-usb te maken van een iso.
<nikos> het kinkt voor mij ingewikkeld
<nikos> ubuntu is een iso
<lordievader> nikos: Het maken van een live-usb valt best mee hoe ingewikkeld het is: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<nikos> het progam ondesteund geen win32??
<lordievader> nikos: Er is een versie voor Windows: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/unetbootin-windows-latest.exe
<nikos> het progam opstarten of eerst naar de usb verplaatsen?
<lordievader> nikos: Het programma kun je gewoon draaien vanaf je HDD.
<blurrr> hallo, ik heb een vraagje.. ik had een programmatje gedownload van internet voor ubuntu, en geintalleerd, maar nou kan ik het niet verwijderen, want ubuntu software centrum zegt alleen herinstalleren...
<blurrr> weet iemand hoe je programma's kan verwijderen zonder software centrum te gebruiken?
<blurrrr> hallo, is het mogelijk om te zorgen dat ubuntu sneller opstart?
<lordievader> blurrrr: Onnodige services uitzetten kan een begin zijn.
<lordievader> Of de machine niet uitzetten maar in slaapstand.
<blurrrr> lordievader: hoe, en waar? en wat kan allemaal uit dan?
<blurrrr> lordievader: ja klopt, maar dat is een probleem, het is namelijk laptop, en als ik hem wegzet zet hem ik hem uit op een bed, dus als die dan nog aan staat word die heel heet....
<lordievader> blurrrr: Services uitzetten is wat geavanceerder (ze staan over het algemeen in /etc/init.d of /etc/init), welke er uit kunnen ligt totaal aan jou.
<lordievader> blurrrr: In slaap stand krijgt alleen het ram voeding, de rest staat uit (als het goed is). Ander kun je ook gaan hibernaten, dan staat echt alles uit.
<blurrrr> lordievader: oke, en hoe kan ik ze dan uitzetten, zou ik ff kunnen kijken of ik dingen vind die niet nodig zijn...
<lordievader> blurrrr: Bij de upstart scripts staat er een "start on" clausule, als je deze eruit comment word die service niet gestart.
<blurrrr> oke, dat klinkt ingewikkeld.....
<lordievader> Er zijn vast meer dingen via Google te vinden hierover.
<blurrrr> ja, heb iets gevonden dat je swapines kan verminderen... dat is toch dat linux je ram wegschrijft naar de swap partitie?
<lordievader> blurrrr: De swapiness geeft aan hoevol je ram moet zijn voordat de kernel gaat swappen.
<blurrrr> en, hoe lager hoe beter?
<lordievader> blurrrr: Kan ik mij niet herinneren, lees de man-page zou ik zeggen.
<blurrr> hmm, ik wil mijn swappiness aanpassen, maar dat moet je vm.swappiness=10 in een bestandje zetten, maar waar in het bestandje?
<Fermata> Aan het begin.
<blurrr> en dan met een spatie ne
<Fermata> Uh, excuses, onderaan.
<Fermata> Ja.
<Fermata> vm.swappiness = 10
<blurrr> oh, oke, dan ga ik het daar ff neer zetten...
<blurrr> oh, daar ook nog spaties...
<blurrr> dus # vm.swappiness = 10
<blurrr> oke thanks, ben zo weer terug
<Fermata> Nee, zonder #
<blurrrrr>  hmm, het is niet gelukt.....
<blurrrr> oehhhhh, het is gelukt!!!
<blurrrr> dus, nu gaat ubuntu pas als mijn ram bijna op is naar mijn swap partitie schrijven?
<Fermata> Jep.
<blurrrr> chilll
<Fermata> Als het goed is kan je dat ook zien nu.
<blurrrr> en die 10 staat er dan voor dat die dat doet als ik nog maar 10% van mijn ram vrij heb?
<Fermata> Dat durf ik niet te zeggen.
<Fermata> Het loopt van 0 tot 100, in ieder geval.
<blurrrr> oke, maar, weet jij nog meer mogelijkheden om ubuntu te tweaken dat het gewoon snel loopt,
<Fermata> Wat vind je langzaam?
<blurrrr> of, om te zorgen dat het sneller opstart, want dat vind ik lang duren :P al is het al veel veeel sneller dan windows
<blurrrr> met name het opstarten...
<blurrrr> dus, vanaf dat ik heb gezegd dat ik linux op wil starten, tot dat ik kan aanmelden...
<blurrrr> hij blijft namelijk redelijk lang hangen op zwart scherm, en dan gaat die pas naar het logo met die puntjes eronder..
<Fermata> Heb je een aparte driver voor je grafische kaart geinstalleerd?
<blurrrr> ehmmm, nope...
<Fermata> Oke, dan ligt het daar niet aan.
<Fermata> Dan weet ik niet gauw een manier om dingen te versnellen.
<Fermata> Ik zou er niet al te veel aan prutsen, ook.
<blurrrr> oke, dan doen we dat maar niet :P straks start het helemaal niet meer op :P
<blurrrr> en, kan je vanuit ubuntu 'makkelijk' overclocken?
<Fermata> Dat weet ik niet.
<blurrrr> oke :P
<Fermata> Mijn laatste overklokervaring stamt uit, uh, 2011.
<Fermata> :P
<lordievader> Overclocken is meer een BIOS ding, al gaat het steeds meer naar software geloof ik.
<blurrrr> oke, ja in bios ben ik niet zo goed :P eigenlijk helemaal niet...
<blurrrr> en, is het wel mogelijk om je fan speed te controleren, of ook niet?
<Fermata> Jawel.
<Fermata> Met een pakket lm-sensors
<Fermata> Daar is een handleiding van.
<lordievader> Als het wordt toegestaan. Het BIOS van deze laptop staat het bijv. niet toe.
<blurrrr> waar is de handleiding, is misschien makkelijker dan dat ik eht hier vraag?
<blurrrr> lordievader, of mijn bios het toe staat weet ik niet :P ik had het in windows ook geprobeerd, en daar lukte het niet... lukt het dan met ubuntu ook niet, of kwam dat dan gewoon door windows?
<Fermata> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<blurrrr> dankje
<blurrrr> nah, lukt niet :P maarja, jammer dan :P
<blurrrr> kan je met ubuntu nog leuke dingen die je met windows niet kan...? zegmaar verborgen functies ofzo?
<blurrrr> ?
<Fermata> Een hele boel.
<Fermata> Je kunt alles met je systeem doen.
<Fermata> Het is handiger om iets te weten wat je wilt doen.
<blurrrr> eigenlijk heb ik nu gewoon vrij weinig te doen, en zit ik een beetje te kijken hoe ik ubuntu zoveel mogelijk naar mijn smaak krijg..
<blurrrr> ik heb al voor elkaar gekregen dat die balk aan de zijkant automatisch weg gaat als ik hem niet nodig heb :P
<Fermata> Ah, ja. :P
<blurrrr> eigenlijk soort verveling dus :P
<blurrrr> oh, ik heb nog wel een vraag... is er al een werkende vervanger voor microsoft silverlight voor op ubuntu?
<Fermata> Nee, en die komt er ook niet.
<blurrrr> oh, jammer :P
<blurrrr> dan ben ik toch blij dat ik windows er nog op heb staan :P
<blurrrr> wat heb je er eigenlijk aan dat je met ctrl alt f1 in zo'n heel groot terminal scherm komt?
<JanC> blurrrr: er is moonlight, wat werkt voor sommige (vooral oudere) silverlight dingen
<blurrrr> oke, staat dat gewoon in de ubuntu software centrum?
<JanC> ik dacht van wel (vroeger toch)
<blurrrr> nu wine geinstalleerd :P
<JanC> silverlight wordt sowieso niet echt meer ondersteund door Microsoft ook, dus hopelijk verdwijnen al die applets snel...
<blurrrr> jah, school werkt heel leuk met dat rot magister...
<blurrrr> ben benieuwd hoe wine werkt....
<JanC> blijkbaar zit het niet (meer) in de softwarebronnen; lijkt er op dat het sowieso niet echt meer ondersteund wordt
<JanC> (moonlight)
<blurrrr> probeer nu firefox in wine te installeren :P
<blurrrr> ik ga ff
<blurrrr> hoe werkt wine? ik heb firefox geinstalleerd, en toen had ik op kruisje gedrukt, maar nu kan ik firefoxniet meer opstarten in wine
<blurrrr> oh, al gevonden..
<blurrrr> wine vind silverlight niet zo leuk
<blurrrr> of doe ik wat verkeert, of zijn er meer mensen die er last van hebben dat wine afsluit als je iets doet met silverlight?
<blurrrr> misschien een stomme vraag, maar is er ook een os dat gewoon linux mac en windows programma's kan draaien? en, hoezo kunnen ze in ubuntu niet gewoon de mogelijkheid maken om .exe bestanden uit te kunnen voeren?
<JanC> Windows-programma's op linux & Mac OS X kan met WINE tot op zekere hoogte
<JanC> maar vergeet niet dat je daarvoor het grootste deel van Windows opnieuw moet programmeren...
<JanC> inclusief allerlei zaken die niet gedocumenteerd zijn!
<blurrrr> janc: ja, silverlight trekt wine dus niet...
<JanC> blurrrr: soms heeft WINE wat hulp nodig en kan je programma's dan toch gebruiken (er zijn ook enkele programma's die daarmee kunnen helpen), maar ik heb geen idee in hoeverre Silverlight zou moeten werken
<blurrrr> oke...
<blurrrr> nouja, dan maar gewoon naar windows booten...
<blurrrr> wat is kubuntu?
<ynze> Goedenavond met een vraagje over een geintalleerde printerdrver en printer... doet niets...
<ynze> printer: epson Stylus SX110
<ynze> hellup?
<ynze> (ja, gereboot)
<ynze> ah,,, nog toevoegen met de Settings Manager...
<ynze> ehrrrrr.... geen inkt meer. LOL
<ynze> mazze!
<ynze> en thanks for plying mirror!
<ynze> quit
<khildin> hoe zou je een 'floating ip adddress' vertalen in het nederlands?
<khildin> waarin een floating ip address zoiets is als het ip adres dat geadverteerd wordt aan de clients en waarmee clients verbinden met een service.
<khildin> bijvoorbeeld in een HA situatie waarin meerdere servers in een cluster zitten en de service bereikbaar is via het 'floating ip address'...
<OerHeks> Ik zou denken aan 'zwervend'
<OerHeks> ja floating en private IP kan samen via 1 interface
<OerHeks> http://openstack.redhat.com/Difference_between_Floating_IP_and_private_IP
<khildin> zwervend.... hmm... klinkt nog niet echt....
<khildin> ik weet wat een floating ip is, maar nu nog een goede .nl vertaling.. ;)
<OerHeks> Hoe zou je floating point processor vertalen?
<khildin> dat is toch heel iets anders... :-/
<khildin> maar goed, het zal iets zijn als zwevendepunt- of zwevendekomma processor
<nik90> Hey, anyone here online?
<nik90> I need some help registering an account at forums.ubuntu-nl.org. For the most part I filled in the account details, however I am stuck at the Verificatie part. Since I don't that part of the dutch, I was hoping someone here could help me with it.
<nik90> I have the verificatie question "Van welk dier komt koevlees?" . anybody know the answer to it?
<nik90> OerHeks ^^
<OerHeks> Wie weet hoe een koe een haas vangt.
<OerHeks> Koevlees .. de vertaler is een rund
#ubuntu-nl 2015-02-23
<SCHAAP137> môggeuh iedereen
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<zaggynl> mogge
<lordievader> Hoe is het met jullie?
<Sling> monday morning
<zaggynl> maandag
<Sling> maar so far alweer 1 oude hardwaredoos gevirtualiseerd
<Sling> dus al productief zelfs
<lordievader> Hier is het vakantie :D
<zaggynl> wachtwoord resetten en dingen vervangen
<Sling> oja ww resetten, goeie
<mandje> Sling: is daar een best practice voor?  hardware virtualiseren.
<Sling> uuh, mja niet echt, elk bedrijf doet dat wel anders atm
<Sling> in dit geval hebben we een cluster van wat Xen dozen
<mandje> dus regel 1: zorg dat je wat degelijk server spul hebt staan voor de hypervisor. :)
<Sling> mandje: ja dat lijkt me wel logisch ja :)
<Sling> ook VM's moeten op hardware draaien uiteindelijk :p
<lordievader> mandje: Meh, ik draai VM's op van alles.
<lordievader> Zolang je geen gui's wilt gaan doen ben je al snel klaar
<mandje> tuurlijk. dat kan. leuk. doe ik ook. maar als je serieus hardware wilt weggooien zal je virtualisatie (strategie) van die hardware toch wel degelijk in mekaar moeten zitten.
<Sling> yup, als je dingen zoals redundancy verwacht
<mandje> ik had dit bedacht om een harde schijf 100% te wissen. met een soort van rapport.  sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb > zero.txt
<lordievader> mandje: Waarom neem je niet een disk wipe tool?
<lordievader> https://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<mandje> ook een idee. :)
<Sling> mandje: met dd wipen is idd niet heel handig :) dban werkt een stuk beter
<Sling> (en dat staat wel op die bootcd)
<mandje> dban... komt waar wat boven.  maar staat niet op die ultimate helaas.
<Sling> of nwipe
<mandje> oh Dariks Boot And Nuke
<Sling> yup
<mandje> toch vind ik dat je in linux gewoon even een cli command moet kunnen geven. :p
<Sling> kan ook
<Sling> apt-get install nwipe
<Sling> doet by default ook gewoon de 3-pass DoD method
<Sling> 'nwipe /dev/sda'
<emiellr> hey
<emiellr> wil iemand mij helpen?
<emiellr> hallo?
<lordievader> Hallo emiellr. Stel gewoon je vraag ;)
<emiellr> ok
<emiellr> ik heb net ubuntu gnome geinstalleerd, en de drivers voor mijn videokaart
<emiellr> dat is gewoon goed gegaan
<emiellr> maar nu krijg ik helemaal geen boot screen meer
<emiellr> ?
<emiellr> hoe kan ik dat fixen?
<zaggynl> geen boot screen? wat is het laatste wat je ziet?
<emiellr> eerst een beetje grijs, en dan helemaal niks, totdat de homescreen ervoor komt
<lordievader> Home screen?
<emiellr> ja gewoon de gnome desktop
<lordievader> Dus je kunt nog gewoon booten?
<emiellr> ja klopt
<emiellr> ik wil eigenlijk gewoon een boot effect hebben ipv een zwart/grijs scherm
<zaggynl> dat is plymouth geloof ik
<emiellr> unity gebruikt dat toch alleen?
<emiellr> of gnome ook?
<zaggynl> onafhankelijk van desktop environment dacht ik
<zaggynl> heb het zelf met kde
<emiellr> oh ok
<zaggynl> http://www.randomlinuxstuff.tk/2013/05/fix-ubuntu-boot-screen-after-installing.html
<lordievader> emiellr: Welke grafische kaart en welke driver?
<emiellr> een nvidia gt 630 met versie 340.76
<emiellr> btw zaggy kan ik bij stap drie ook gewoon 1920x1080 doen ipv 640X480?
<lordievader> emiellr: De nVidia gaat wel vaker terug naar text based splash.
<emiellr> is daar dan niks aan te doen?
<lordievader> emiellr: Zolang nVidia geen behoorlijke drivers gaat schrijven, nee. Je kunt nog uitwijken naar Nouveau.
<emiellr> maar dan haal ik niet alles uit mijn videokaart, en dat is ook verspilling?
<emiellr> of valt dat wel mee?
<lordievader> ? het is maar een bootsplash. De enige reden waarom dat ding bestaat is om een user zo snel mogelijk van iets grafisch te voorzien.
<emiellr> oh
<emiellr> ja weet ik, maar ik heb OCD
<emiellr> dus ja..
<emiellr> naja lm
<emiellr> ik hou het zo wel dan
<emiellr> nog bedankt voor de hulp!
#ubuntu-nl 2015-02-24
<noirx> hoi
<macbuntu> hallo :)
<lordievader> o/
<macbuntu> ik heb een klein vraagje, want ik heb mijn oude laptop weer eens uit de kast gepakt, ubuntu geinstalleerd en helemaal happy :) Maar nu probeer ik ubuntu zoveel mogelijk op mac osx te laten lijken, dit lukt aardig op 1 ding na. elke keer als ik een programma minimaliseer vouwt die heel mooi samen naar de launcher van unity, maar eigenlijk wil ik dat dus niet. Is dat ergens uit te zetten?
<JanC> macbuntu: gebruik een andere DE?
<macbuntu> hmmmm
<macbuntu> dat zou ook nog kunnen natuurlijk... zal er eens over na denken :)
<JanC> geen idee waarom je überhaupt je OS op Mac OS X zou willen laten lijken, maar goed...
<haaiw> hallo, ik heb een vraagje... want kan je die bovenste balk in ubuntu, waar zeg maar de tijd en wifi enzo in staat ook doorzichtig maken?
<lordievader> In KDE we.
<lordievader> wel*
<haaiw> oke, en in unity? :l
<lordievader> Geen flauw idee.
<haaiw> oke, toch bedankt :)
<OerHeks> haaiw, ja dat kan, met unity tweak tool
#ubuntu-nl 2015-02-25
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<mic20> hallo
<mic20> Kan iemand mij helpen?
<trijntje> mic20: vraag maar raak
<mic20> Ik volg een taalcursus bij LOI.nl    Ik moet daar in een multimedia omgeving (op loi.nl) audio inspreken. Mijn microfoon werkt gewoon in ubuntu maar zodra ik wat inspreek op de loi website dan herkend ie de microfoon niet.
<mic20> Voorheen met windows werkte het wel gewoon.
<trijntje> klinkt als flash, heb je via flash settings de microfoon aangezet?
<mic20> niet dat ik weet
<mic20> Ik bedoel dat de microfoon het nu NIET doet met ubuntu op LOI website
<trijntje> https://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager04.html
<mic20> Ik heb dit gedownload hoe gebruik/open ik dit programma?
<mic20> hallo kan iemand mij misschien helpen?
<trijntje> mic20: als het goed is kan je via die website al de instellingen aanpassen
<trijntje> mic20: als je mijn naam noemt als je reageert krijg ik een melding, dat werkt wat beter
<mic20> ok dank je
<trijntje> om te beginnen kan je testen of ubuntu je microfoon wel ziet: systeeminstellingen -> geluid -> invoer. Als je dan praat zou je de balk moeten zien bewegen
<mic20> ja dat doet het gewoon
<mic20> ja dat doet het gewoon trijntje
<trijntje> mic20: je hoort via die link de flash instellingen aan te kunnen passen, maar bij mij werkt het ook niet, raar
<trijntje> https://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/nl/flashplayer/help/help03.html
<trijntje> kan iemand hier testen of die site het doet?
<zaggynl> works for me
<zaggynl> opmaak ziet er wel gek uit
<trijntje> hmm, vreemd
<zaggynl> Website die ik wel es gebruik om te testen of websites down zijn: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CB0QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.isitdownrightnow.com%2F&ei=4dHtVJmOGsu8Uaf_gPgI&usg=AFQjCNEm-ZXMrjTzYBZKl6li0udUCySEoA&sig2=ABt5-Zzg3loXgTofrI3icQ&bvm=bv.86956481,d.bGQ
<zaggynl> er
<zaggynl> www.isitdownrightnow.com/
<trijntje> de site is niet down voor mij, maar ik krijg de instellingen niet te zien, heel raar
<zaggynl> het instellingen screenshot?
<trijntje> mic20: ik weet niet hoe de LOI dingen heeft ingesteld, misschien gebruiken ze iets van silverlight ofzo dat op linux niet werkt. Kan je niet zelf een audiobestand uploaden
<trijntje> zaggynl: dat is geen screenshot, dat zijn de echte instellignen van flash op jouw pc
<zaggynl> ah :)
<mic20> trijntje >kan ik dan iets met wine doen?
<zaggynl> vaak gebruiken scholen silverlight inderdaad :(
<zaggynl> misschien dat je met mono ergens komt
<zaggynl> pardon, moonlight
<zaggynl> http://askubuntu.com/questions/493232/silverlight-in-ubuntu-14-04 silverlight met wine word wel aangeraden zo te zien
<goudvink3991> zijn er nog mensen die willen helpen
<goudvink3991> hallo is daar nog iemand=
<goudvink3991> wat is er fout bij de version 14.10
<goudvink3991> alfabet van a t/z zowel klein als groot letters is goed
<goudvink3991> maar de andere tekens niet
<goudvink3991> mijn ketboard draait wel op 12.4 en 13.10 en 14.4 maar niet op 14.10????
<trijntje> goudvink3991: je toetsenbordindeling staat verkeerd, zet em op  VS internationaal met dode toetsen
 * trijntje is weg
<easy> Goede dag als ik dit op het termnalvenster intoest" sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh" dan doet hij het niet draait wel het progamma maar zegt dat er iets geblocked word en of er een proces nog bezig is. Alles staat uit naar mijn weten dus dan went ik me tot deze site om te vragen of iemand mij kan helpen.
<easy> Hier een kopie van het hele terminalvenster"dpkg: error: dpkg status database is locked by another process Dynamic fetch failed; Falling back to static fetch --2015-02-25 20:10:06--  http://download.videolan.org/pub/debian/stable/libdvdcss2_1.2.13-0_i386.deb Herleiden van download.videolan.org (download.videolan.org)... 88.191.250.2 Verbinding maken met download.videolan.org (download.videolan.org)|88.191.250.2|:80... verbonden. HTTP-
<easy> Plus dit stuje nog "... 200 OK Lengte: 44316 (43K) [application/octet-stream] Wordt opgeslagen als: ‘/tmp/dvdcss-cByFcl/libdvdcss.deb’  100%[======================================>] 44.316      --.-K/s   in 0,06s     2015-02-25 20:10:06 (771 KB/s) - '‘/tmp/dvdcss-cByFcl/libdvdcss.deb’' opgeslagen [44316/44316]  dpkg: error: dpkg status database is locked by another process"
<OerHeks> heb je softwarecenter of synaptic open terwijl je dit uitvoert in terminal?
<easy> Ik heb alles afgeloten voor zover ik er verstand van heb kan zijn dat ik iets over het hoofd zie. Net weer gekeken en nogmaals de opdracht gegeven maar helaas.
<OerHeks> zijn er toevallig updates beschikbaar ? die software-updater kan dit ook veroorzaken
<OerHeks> gewoon in terminal: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<easy> Komen nog 21 updates naar binnen,terwijl ik dit vanmiddag nog gedaan had. Draai sinds vandaag Xubuntu dus moest alles nog installeren. Alleen dvd doet het nog niet naar behoren vandaar.
<easy> Ok hij zegt dit " E: Kon vergrendeling /var/lib/dpkg/lock niet verkrijgen - open (11: Hulpbron is tijdelijk onbeschikbaar) E: Kan de beheersmap (/var/lib/dpkg/) niet vergrendelen. Is deze in gebruik door een ander proces? "
<OerHeks> zegt hij dit tijdens updates?
<easy> Ja knalt eerst 21 meldingen naar binnen en sluit af met deze twee regels
<OerHeks> oke, dat is apt gelocked, knip en plak deze regel
<OerHeks> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<OerHeks> dan weer eerst updates draaien.
<easy> Ok gaat lekker draait hem nu door even kijken waar het stopt.
<easy> Krijg nu en melding "  Bezig met configureren van ttf-mscorefonts-installer  "
<easy> En waar ik ook op druk hij blijft hier in hangen,onderaan deze licence agreement staat een website van microsoft met daaronder <OK> die website kan ik wel aanklikken maar dat ok doet het niet. Wat houd dit in
<Fermata> Naar dat OK kan je met de tab-toets springen, en dan met Enter de voorwaarden accepteren.
<easy> Ok handig gedaan hij loopt weer door jullie zijn echt lekker bezig,ik had daar niet uitgekomen alvast bedankt.
<Fermata> Zeker :)
<easy> Hij is klaar met draaien en eindigt hiermee " Instellen van firefox-locale-nl (36.0+build2-0ubuntu0.14.04.4) ...  "
<OerHeks> dan kun je het css script uitvoeren, reboot is niet nodig geweest bij mij.
<easy> Ga ik proberen,tot zo
<easy> Gelukt dank julie wel
<OerHeks> :-)
<Fermata> Succes!
<easy> Ik had nog een probleempje met Swappiness deze staat op 60 ingesteld maar volgens de uitleg op internet kan deze beter naar 10 worden gezet. Helaas voor mij zegt command not found. Kan iemand mij daarbij helpen?
<OerHeks> Voor een SSD ?
<easy> Sorry had even familaire aangelegenheden ga morgen weer verder,maar als het gaat om de hdd of de ssd. Nee ik heb geen ssd maar een 60gig hdd.
<OerHeks> Dan zou ik swapiness niet verlagen, dat doet men tegen inbranden bij een SSD.
<OerHeks> wat ook inmiddels weer achterhaald is, ze worden steeds beter.
<easy> Ok dank je wel ik ga morgen weer verder met stoeien van xubuntu vond het en leerzame ontmoeting misschien tot de volgende keer.  Welterusten voor straks groet easy
#ubuntu-nl 2015-02-26
<roguelea1er> morguh
<lotuspsychje> roguelea1er: goeie morgen
<Gerry26> Is het mogelijk een sneltoets te maken van b.v. je e-mailadres of een link naar je eigen website?
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<tjalf> heb lubuntu 4 geinstalleerd. Kan geen wifi connectie maken. Hoe te handelen ?
<tjalf> lubuntu 14
<TopGear> tjalf: 14.04 of 14.10?
<TopGear> Hmm, dat schiet niet op zo...
<goudvink3991> hallo zijn er nog mensen
<Sling> yup
<goudvink3991> hallo Sling
<goudvink3991> hallo Trijntje bent u aanwezig'
<Sling> goudvink3991: had je een vraag?
<goudvink3991> ja
<goudvink3991> maar er zit bij de vraag een beetje oude geschiedenis vooraf
<goudvink3991> ik heb een desktop
<jpjacobs> mooi
<goudvink3991> waarin twee HD stadions zitten elk van een tera byte
<goudvink3991> beide in twee gedeeld
<goudvink3991> op de eerste C dus zit windows 7
<goudvink3991> op de tweede van het eerste stadion zit nog niets
<goudvink3991> op het tweede stadion en daar van de eerste dus
<goudvink3991> heb ik ubuntu 14.04 gezet
<jpjacobs> owkay
<jpjacobs> en waar zit het probleem?
<goudvink3991> voorheen uit de geschiedenis dus >> had ik mijn tweede stadion met windows geformateerd en alles ging redelijk
<goudvink3991> nu heb ik mijn tweede stadion geformateerd met ubuntu
<jpjacobs> ok
<goudvink3991> en nu moet ik steeds mijn satakabel omwisselen van de enekant naar de andere kant op het moederboord
<jpjacobs> en waarom moet je dat?
<jpjacobs> mij lijkt het zinniger om zowel ubuntu als windows op 1 schijf te zetten, en de andere voor data te gebruiken
<lordievader> Of in iedergeval ze beide geconnect te laten, grub kan er prima mee overweg.
<jpjacobs> vermits ubuntu en windows toch nooit te gelijk draaien, kan je er zo nog een beetje betere prestaties uithalen
<jpjacobs> Ja, ik zie nog steeds het probleem niet
<jpjacobs> Wat gebeurt er als je boot en ze steken beide in?
<goudvink3991> want bij het downloaden van de DVD is er schijnbaat iets mis gegaan want hij geeft steeds aan ubuntu\winboot\winlin\mbr
<lordievader> Backslashes? Klink als Windows/Wubi, blegh.
<goudvink3991> er zit volgens mij geen bootloader op die schijf die ik gebrand heb??
<goudvink3991> hallo lordievader en de andere ook
<goudvink3991> jpjacobs als ik boot dan pakt hij steeds windows want die zit in het eerste slot op het moederboord
<jpjacobs> uhu
<jpjacobs> Ik vrees dat je wubi hebt geinstalleerd
<goudvink3991> en omdat er geen boot op die andere staar kan ik die niet aanroepen
<jpjacobs> Want grub kan hier normaal perfect mee overweg
<goudvink3991> wel als ik van die eene bij het moederboord de kabel er af do
<goudvink3991> dan gaat hij naar ubuntu want dan heeft hij geen andere keus
<jpjacobs> heb je wubi gebruikt?
<jpjacobs> zo ja, neem een backup van je data, en verwijder die nest, installeer een normale installatie
<goudvink3991> ik heb van af die ubuntu gebrande schijf geformateerd
<goudvink3991> lordievader weet wel dat ik vroeger mijn tweede stadion met windows had geformateerd
<goudvink3991> en toen kon ik wel overschakelen
<goudvink3991> van windows naar ubuntu
<jpjacobs> wel, die "winlin" ding is iets wat mij erg doet vermoeden dat je toch met wubi bezig bent
<goudvink3991> en nu iik met ubuntu heb geformateerd gaat het niet meer
<jpjacobs> staat er iets belangrijk op die tweede harde schijf van je?
<jpjacobs> Anders zou ik gewoon terug van scratch beginnen
<goudvink3991> nee
<jpjacobs> en maken dat je effectief opstart van de DVD, en een standaard ubuntu install doet
<goudvink3991> ik heb in het begin van de week al 4 keer overnieuw alles er op gezet
<jpjacobs> wel, nog steeds niet juist dan
<jpjacobs> lijkt mij
<goudvink3991> als ik de ene kabel los trek van ge boord en dan op nieuw op start dan gaat hij naar ubuntu
<goudvink3991> gisteren miste ik zelfs 5 iconen op mijn instellingen gedeelte
<goudvink3991> ja sorry allemaal maar het is een hele waslijst
<OerHeks> wat ik begrijp is dat je gub niet op sda staat, draai de 2 schijffen eens om? zodat ubuntu altijd start, en je dan windows uit grub kan kiezen?
<OerHeks> als windows er nog niet bij staat, is os-prober de manier om die te laten zoeken dacht ik
<goudvink3991> juist Oerheks volgens mij teminste altans nog goedemiddag
<jpjacobs> Dus, als je boot, en het werkt dan steekt de windows schijf niet in?
<jpjacobs> En toch krijg je een foutmelding met "ubuntu\winboot\winlin\mbr" in?
<goudvink3991> alles werk van ubuntu wel behalve als ik in het begin >> nog in het zwartscherm<< naar ubuntu wil gaan
<goudvink3991> ja juist jpjacobs
<goudvink3991> ubuntu\winboot\winlin\mbr
<goudvink3991> volgens mij heeft bij het branden de booting niet mee genomen??
<goudvink3991> version 13.4 doet dat wel
<jpjacobs> sorry, maar ik begrijp niets van wat je zegt
<goudvink3991> nou als in de pc opstart dan krijg ik eerst een zwart scherm met alle gegevens ja
<jpjacobs> inderdaad
<jpjacobs> De BIOS POST
<goudvink3991> ja bios post ok
<goudvink3991> in mijn tweede zwarte scherm staan nogmeer gegevens
<jpjacobs> dan zou je, als grub correct is geinstalleerd (door ubuntu te installeren) een menuutje moeten krijgen waarin je kan kiezen tussen ubuntu, windows, en een hoop recovery opties
<lordievader> Windows kan best ontbreken omdat die schijf niet aangesloten was tijdens de installatie.
<OerHeks> dat denk ik dus ook
<jpjacobs> dat zou wel eens kunnen
<goudvink3991> maar ik mijn derde zwarte scherm staat altijd wat ik wil>> of ik naar windows wil of naar ubuntu << nou dat over schakelen dat werk niet meer
<jpjacobs> wat je kan proberen is *met beide schijven ingestoken* GRUB proberen te herstellen via een live dvd
<goudvink3991> om dat ik nu het tweede stadion met ubuntu heb geformateerd
<jpjacobs> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/GrubHerstel
<goudvink3991> wat bedoel je met live dvd??
<goudvink3991> kan ik op die site de grub herstel vinden?
<jpjacobs> dus, je start op van de live dvd (de installatie cd van Ubuntu is een livecd, waarmee je ubuntu kan doen lopen op een pc zonder er ook maar iets op te installeren)
<goudvink3991> lordievader en Oerheks wat jullie vraag betreft hebben jullie gelijk
<jpjacobs> en dan moet je de stapjes volgen op die website
<lordievader> Ik heb geen vragen gesteld.
<goudvink3991> het windows stadion was op dat moment niet aangesloten omdat ik bang was dat er iets fout zou gaan bij het formateren en dan was ik heel mij windows7 kwijt geweest
<goudvink3991> 16:18 lordievader
<Fermata> Je kwam op 16:29 pas binnen.
<goudvink3991> 16:18 staat hiet <lordievader>
<lordievader> goudvink3991 doelt op 17:29, maargoed lets not dabble in details.
<SCHAAP137> oei bijna tijd om het pand te verlaten
<goudvink3991> 15:52 ook lordievader
<jpjacobs> goudvink3991: probeer dat grub herstel eens
<goudvink3991> de mensen die willen vertrekken wens ik alle een fijne avond
<goudvink3991> zal ik straks doen jpjacobs
<goudvink3991> ik schrijf het even op de site
<derrzzaa> Hey guys, sorry for speaking Engels, but can anyone help me troubleshoot some display issues?
<derrzzaa> I'm trying to reset / configure my nvidia card settings ssh'd into my until now, headless Ubuntu unit
<derrzzaa> ll
<lordievader> derrzzaa: English Ubuntu support is in #ubuntu
<jay9808> anyone know how to get a usb gps dongle to work with google earth in linux ?
<lordievader> jay9808: This is the Dutch support channel for Ubuntu. For the English one see #ubuntu.
<Wodian> Hallo iedereen :)
#ubuntu-nl 2015-02-27
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<systeem> morge lordievader
<lordievader> o/
<terminal_> hello
<lordievader> o/
<terminal_> weet iemand hoe jee een batch kan maken in linux mint
<lordievader> Ja...
<jpjacobs> een batch wat? koekjes?
<jpjacobs> Dan ben ik wel geinteresseerd :)
<dberkouwer> Goedemorgen, wie kan mij helpen met het inlezen van serieële data via termios.h C++
<lordievader> dberkouwer: ##c++-help of /win25
<lordievader> ##c++-nl *
<dberkouwer> Dat is ook met betrekking tot ubuntu?
<lordievader> Het lijkt mij dat dat voor iedere Linux distro hetzelfde is, maar dat kan ik fout hebben.
<dberkouwer> oke, bedankt ik ga daar om hulp vragen
<Goudvink3991> Hallo beste mensen
<Goudvink3991> goudvink kan alleen maar draaien met ubuntu als hij de satakabels onswitcht
<Goudvink3991> krijg de tekst met de benaaming niet uit het Zwarte scherm ubuntu\winboot\wubilder\wubi\mbr
<Goudvink3991> bij Xp ging dat wel
<Kebabfish> Hallo Goudvink, ik snap er weinig van
<Goudvink3991> de vraag is hoe kom ik in dat  zwarte schermgedeelte
<Kebabfish> mijn monitor wordt zwart als ik em uit doe. Maar alle gekheid op een stokje, zwart schermgedeelte zegt me ook weinig
<Goudvink3991> Kebabfish wat snapt u niet
<Kebabfish> maar bedoel je de grub?
<Kebabfish> de vraag :)
<Kebabfish> lijkt erop dat je een dual boot hebt en geen grub krijgt, maar dat is mij nog niet 100% duidelijk
<Goudvink3991> nee niet de grup
<Kebabfish> wat staat er allemaal op de pc, en wat werkt er niet?
<Goudvink3991> als ik mijn PC opstart mijn desktop dan komen er eerst 3x een zwart scherm met texst
<Goudvink3991> 1e texts gaat snel door
<Goudvink3991> 2e texst gaat snel door
<Goudvink3991> 3e text blijft staan zoveel seconden en daar kan ik kiezen uit 1e windows 7 of met ubuntu 14.10
<Goudvink3991> te gaan werken
<Kebabfish> 1e en 2e tekst kunnen wel eens de biosschermen zijn. 3e tekst is de grub.
<Goudvink3991> beetje duidelijk nu?
<Kebabfish> en nu wil je in "dat zwarte schermgedeelte" komen?
<Goudvink3991> ubuntu is niet sterk in het aangeven van hoeveel stadions er zijn
<Goudvink3991> je ik wil in dat zwarte scherm die verkeerde text van ubuntu er uit halen en dan weer vernieuwe
<Kebabfish> in het 3e zwarte scherm, waar je de keuze kan maken tussen ubuntu en windows?
<Kebabfish> dat is namelijk de grub, dan weet ik waar je het over hebt
<Goudvink3991> dat ging bij  Windows xp wel maar bij windows 7 niet meer
<Goudvink3991> ik dat grub gedeelte op een stick staan maar hoe krijg in de andere gedeelte inorde?
<Goudvink3991> kan ik dat grub gedeelte wat op de stick staat hier in dat scherm krijgen?
<Goudvink3991> bij het branden van de DVD is dat volgens mij niet mee gekomen
<Kebabfish> lijkt me handig eerst te vertellen wat waar precies staat
<Goudvink3991> en nu moet ik steeds de Sata-kabels omwisselen om een ander OS te draaien
<Kebabfish> want nu heb ik totaal geen idee wat waar staat, wat er mis is en wat er nou niet werkt
<Goudvink3991> windows 7 of ubunru 14.10
<Kebabfish> ik moet er zo vandoor, maar hier staat veel informatie over grub: https://sites.google.com/site/computertip/grub
<Goudvink3991> ik heb twee harde schijven in deze PC elk 1 Tera groot en ook en twee gedeeld
<Goudvink3991> ok dank je
<Goudvink3991> is trijntje aanwezig?
<jpjacobs> nog steeds niet gelukt Goudvink3991 ?
<Goudvink3991>  hallo jpjacobs
<jpjacobs> Heb je geprobeerd wat ik gisteren heb voorgesteld?
<Goudvink3991> nee nog niet ik ben op die website geweest en geprobeerd te doen wat daar op stond
<jpjacobs> zou je eens moeten doen ... tenminste, als je je probleem wilt oplossen
<Goudvink3991> er staad op die site open de terminal
<Goudvink3991> dan staat er sudo fdisk -l
<Goudvink3991>  dan een hoop texst
<Goudvink3991> dan heb je nog grub 1
<Goudvink3991> en grub 2
<Goudvink3991> maar ik kom niet verder
<Goudvink3991> volgens mij moet eerst dat oude gedeelte uit dat zwarte scherm uit zodat het weer schoon is vroeger kom ik dat bij
<Goudvink3991> windows xp zo er uit halen en weer op nieuw beginnen
<Goudvink3991> je moet niet vergeten dat die keuze tussen A en B in dat zwarte scherm staat
<Goudvink3991> of ik draai met windows 7 >> of ik draai met ubuntu 14.10
<Goudvink3991> en zolang ik dat niet weg krijg >> moet ik nu steeds de Sata- kabels omwisselen op een ander OS te draaien
<Goudvink3991> op mij Asus moederboord
<Goudvink3991> jpjacobs bent  U er nog
<jpjacobs> Af en toe
<jpjacobs> Je moet eerst uitvissen op welke schijf ('t is harde schijf, niet stadion , dat is waar ze voetbal spelen) ubuntu staat, en welke schijf je de bootloader (grub) op gaat zetten
<Goudvink3991> dat weet ik wel
<Goudvink3991> dat kan ik zien als ik de ene of de andere sata los gooi
<Goudvink3991> er zitten 4 sata aansluitingen op dat boord
<jpjacobs> wel dat is dus wat je niet moet doen
<jpjacobs> Laat alles gewoon insteken waar het steekt, en voer de dingen ui op die webpagina (alles meer recent dan 2009 gebruikt grub2)
<jpjacobs> als dat goed loopt, zou automatisch zowel ubuntu als windows te kiezen moeten zijn vanuit het boot menu
<Goudvink3991> ga ik weer overnieuw proberen O.K
<Goudvink3991> dank je
<jpjacobs> (dan moet je natuurtlijk wel opstarten van de schijf waar je grub op hebt geinstalleerd ... stel dit in in de bios)
<Sling> :-)
<jpjacobs> Jezus, krijg ik het op mijn zenuwen van die blinde vink
<Sling> en dat op een vrijdagmiddag
<jpjacobs> :)
#ubuntu-nl 2015-02-28
<OerHeks> hmm http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=LXCFS-FUSE-Linux-Containers
<NoirX> goeie morgen
<mandje> goe'middag saam.  kan je in FF alle urls van tabs die je open hebt staan ergens heen dirigeren om dan daarna FF weer schoon (zonder restore) op te starten?
<jpjacobs> mandje: je hebt tegenwoordig zo een ding rechtsboven staan, ik denk dat het iets van tab groups heet ofzo
<mandje> owww.. zal ik es bekijken. muchos gracias, jpjacobs.
<jpjacobs> De nada
#ubuntu-nl 2015-03-01
<Crucidal> Ik heb per ongeluk de verkeerde video drivers geïnstalleerd. in software-and-updates staat "continue using manuualy installed drivers" als enige optie. hoe ga ik terug naar de default drivers?
<lordievader> Crucidal: Welke video kaart heb je en welke drivers heb je geinstaleerd?
<Crucidal> Radeon R9 270x (Ubuntu 14.04 LTS) het ging mis na het installeren van de Non-x support drivers van AMD zie: http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Ubuntu%20x86%2064
<Crucidal> na een reboot zie ik deze drivers niet als "geïnstalleerd" in de software manager
<Crucidal> mijn dual-monitor systeem wordt momenteel gecloned en bij "display" staat built-in monitor als enige optie
<lordievader> Crucidal: Dat is niet zo gek ;) Je hebt hem manueel geinstaleerd. Vanwaar ben je voor de non-X gegaan?
<lordievader> Crucidal: Vannuit een terminal: sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<Crucidal> Omdat de andere versie het niet deed. Ik ben (als nieuwe gebruiker) al een aantal dagen bezig om alles werkende te krijgen
<Crucidal> sh: 0: Can't open /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<Crucidal> de ati folder is leeg
<lordievader> Crucidal: Is er een /usr/share/amd folder?
<Crucidal> helaas niet
<Crucidal> cd dpkg
<Crucidal> ooh
<Crucidal> ops
<lordievader> Hoe heb je de driver geinstalleerd?
<Crucidal> via de link die ik net gaf, het pakket gedownload (een .deb file) en na dubbel klikken opende deze in de software manager
<Crucidal> daar op install gedrukt
<Crucidal> wanneer ik het .deb file opnieuw open kom ik wel weer op dezelfde pagina maar er staat dan niet dat het geïnstalleerd is. dan heb ik weer de optie om te installeren
<lordievader> Crucidal: Ah, ik dacht dat ze daar niet aan .debs deden. Wat is de output van 'dpkg -l |grep fglrx'? (gebruik http://paste.ubuntu.com voor de output)
<Crucidal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10485293/
<Crucidal> Ik geloof dat fglrx-dev komt van een ander .deb file die ik vanaf dezelfde pagina heb gedownload
<Crucidal> omdat de drivers niet geïnstalleerd konden worden hoopte ik dat er wat package dependencies opgelost zouden worden als ik dit installeerde
<lordievader> Crucidal: sudo dpkg -P fglrx-core fglrx-dev
<Crucidal> Ik geloof dat het gewerkt heeft! (al moet ik even herstarten om het effect te zien denk ik)
<Crucidal> in de software-updater zijn de drivers iig weer beschikbaar
<lordievader> Crucidal: Ja, herstart even.
<Crucidal> dankjewel! :-)
<Crucidal_> het is gelukt vader! :-)
<lordievader> Dat is goed om te horen.
<Crucidal_> De reden dat ik andere drivers wil is omdat ik wat problemen heb met een game via linux
<lordievader> Crucidal: sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates
<Crucidal_> maar de proprietary drivers vallen niet te installeren vanwege een hele keten aan dependencies
<Crucidal_> al geprobeerd maar dat werkt dus niet
<lordievader> Hmm, wordt jouw kaart niet gesupport?
<Crucidal_> Dat weet ik eigenlijk niet
<lordievader> Crucidal_: De 14.12 zou hem moeten supporten volgens de release notes: http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Linux+x86
<Crucidal_> Ik twijfel alleen of het ook werkt voor 64-bits
<lordievader> Crucidal_: Hij heeft beide.
<Crucidal_> Spannend! dit geeft nieuwe hoop :-)
<Crucidal_> volgens de installatie instructie moet ik sudosh gebruiken
<Crucidal_> een commando dat niet herkend wordt
<lordievader> sudo sh
<lordievader> Met spatie ;)
<Crucidal_> dankjewel
<Crucidal_> oh nog een vraag :)) auto aanvullen met tab werkt niet altijd
<Crucidal_> momenteel zit in ik een folder met alleen het installatie bestand dus de naam is zeker uniek
<Crucidal_> enig idee waar dit aan kan liggen?
<lordievader> Crucidal_: Gebruik je bash? En is het autocomplete package van bash geinstalleerd?
<Crucidal_> ik gebruikte bash niet, probeerde het nu wel. dit is een fresh install dus dat zal wel niet
<Crucidal_> ik ga er even naar zoeken. dankjwel
<lordievader> Jawel, die zou geinstaleerd moeten zijn.
<Crucidal_> hoe kan ik controleren of ik het heb?
<lordievader> Crucidal_: dpkg -l|grep bash-completion
<Crucidal_> heb ik.
<lordievader> Crucidal_: Dan zou bash zijn autocomplete prima moeten werken.
<Crucidal_> als ik twee maal tab indruk krijg ik een hele andere functionaliteit dan verwacht
<Crucidal_> dan krijg ik een lijst met vermoedelijk commands die beginnen met de letter die ik had ingetikt
<Crucidal_> zou het een conflicterend programma kunnen zijn ?
<lordievader> Crucidal_: Welke shell gebruik je en heb je al iets ingetikt?
 * lordievader gaat lunchen
<Crucidal_> ik zat in /usr/share/ati waar slechts één log bestand in stond: fglrx-install.log en als ik fglrx[tab] deed gebeurde er niets
<Crucidal_> eetsmakelijk! ik herstart even
<Crucidal_> oh ik ben toch nog niet weg
<Crucidal_> de installatie van de amd drivers is nog niet af en ik weet niet hoe ik de volgende stap moet uitvoeren
 * Crucidal_ gaat lunchen
<JanC> Crucidal_: aan het begin van een opdrachtregel toont bash completion enkel beschikbare commando's uiteraard (interne commando's of programma's in het $PATH)
 * Crucidal_ is terug
<Crucidal_> dankje voor die info Jan
<Crucidal_> de laatste stap voor de voor de installatie van de AMD drivers lukt mij niet
<Crucidal_> After installing the generated distribution package, launch the Terminal Application/Window and run: For versions of X.Org newer than 7, /usr/bin/aticonfig --initial to configure the driver for your AMD product. For versions of X.Org older than 7, /usr/X11R6/bin/aticonfig --initial to configure the driver for your AMD product.
<Crucidal_> beide folders, aiticonfig en x11r6 bestaan niet
<Crucidal_> oh het is gelukt door in 'mijn root' sudo aticonfig --intial te gebruiken
<maikel> Allemaal belastingdienst f5'en
<maikel> Proest
<Goudvink3991> hallo zijn er nog mensen?
<maikel> Ahj de goudvis is er weer :-)
<Goudvink3991> hallo gaan we weer schelden
<Goudvink3991> vertel het maar altans goedemiddag
<lordievader> Goedemiddag Goudvink3991.
<Goudvink3991> goede middag beste lordievader hoe gat het met u
<Goudvink3991> sorry gaat
<lordievader> Best prima, hoe is het met Goudvink3991?
<Goudvink3991> nouw ja ik ben nog niet uit mijn probleem
<Goudvink3991> ik werk nu weer met een sata kabel
<Goudvink3991> en ik heb gisteren heel de eerste hardeschijf helemaal over nieuw geformateerd en ik heb er weer de 225 update,s op van windows
<lordievader> Goudvink3991: Is het installeren van Grub niet gelukt?
<Goudvink3991> nee want hij zien de schijf niet meer
<lordievader> ?
<Goudvink3991> en dat stadion,s letter lagen door elkaar maar dat is nu weer goed
<Goudvink3991> als ik nu deze sata er afhaal en de andere er op zet dan kan ik weer windows draaien
<lordievader> Goudvink3991: Daarom hadden mensen hier de vorige keer jou aangeraden om Grub op 1 van de twee schrijven te installeren zodat je kon dual-booten.
<Goudvink3991> maar voorheen ging dat gewoon door middel van de pijltjes toetsen op het boord
<Goudvink3991> hoe kan ik nouw grub 1 of 2 nemen als hij de schijf niet ziet?
<Goudvink3991> volgen mij zit het gewoon in het formatteren
<lordievader> Goudvink3991: Heb je een live-usb, danwel een live-cd, bij de hand?
<Goudvink3991> of wd format of ubuntu format
<Goudvink3991> ja als je even geduld hebt
<Goudvink3991> o.k daar ben ik weer
<Goudvink3991> ik heb hier een usb stick en een dvd schijf
<lordievader> Een lege usb-stick? Of een live-usb?
<Goudvink3991> op die stick daar staat ubuntu op maar ik denk zonder grub?
<lordievader> Goudvink3991: Een vorm van grub staat er vast op. Maargoed, sluit beide drives aan. En start vervolgens van de usb stick op.
<Goudvink3991> nog even een moment even nog een stukie kabel nemen
<Goudvink3991> nouw zit ubuntu in satapoort 1 en windows in satapoort 2
<lordievader> Prima, start nu van de usb stick op.
<Goudvink3991> wat de live dvd betreft zal ik even naar boven moeten lopen
<Goudvink3991> maar de stick die heb ik wel hier
<lordievader> Goudvink3991: live-usb is prima.
<Goudvink3991> moet die stick er in neem ik aan
<Goudvink3991> de stick zit er nouw in
<lordievader> Goudvink3991: Ja. Vervolgens ga je naar je opstart menu en zet je de stick bovenaan.
<Goudvink3991> ja nu komt het weer hoe doe ik dat want ik zit nu in het chat gedeelte
<lordievader> Goudvink3991: Welk chat gedeelte?
<Goudvink3991> waar we nu inzitten
<lordievader> Ah, het gaat om de pc die je nu gebruikt?
<Goudvink3991> ja
<lordievader> Goudvink3991: Heb je nog een tweede pc/laptop/tablets/telefoon/etc die deze webpagina(?) weer kan geven?
<Goudvink3991> als ik een laptop er bij had dan zou het eventueel wel gemakkeler zij ??
<lordievader> Goudvink3991: Ja, dan kun je deze chat openhouden terwijl je met de pc in kwestie bezig bent.
<Goudvink3991> ja ik heb nog wel een tweede desktop maar die staat boven aangesloten
<lordievader> Hmm, dat maakt het niet echt makkelijker.
<Goudvink3991> ik zie nu ook geen stick aan de linkerkant te staan?
<lordievader> He?
<Goudvink3991> ik heb wel in die grub site gezien dat je ook vanuit dat live gedeelte iets in die richting zouw kunnen doen
<Goudvink3991> links zie ik geen icon van de schij en van de stick
<Goudvink3991> schijf sorry
<lordievader> Goudvink3991: Ik heb geen flauw idee waar je het over hebt. Maargoed. Zonder 2de pc moet je het allemaal zelf doen. Start de pc opnieuw op, ga naar de bios instellingen -> opstart volgorde -> zet usbstick boven aan -> verlaat het bios instellingen scherm.
<Goudvink3991> wel van  het A. stadion
<Goudvink3991> o,o daar zit dus de eerste fout >>> dit boord van asus is net iets te oud  daar voor want de jongere boorden hebben wel een usb optie
<lordievader> Ah, dan moet je toch een live-dvd van boven halen. En in het opstart menu de dvd speler bovenaan zetten.
<Goudvink3991> ik heb 1x cdrom en 3x hardisk en 1x A stadion
<Goudvink3991> in mijn bios
<Goudvink3991> ik kan geen stick bovenaan zetten
<Goudvink3991> als je daarop wilt wachten dan ga ik even naar boven toe ok?
<jan_> Hallo luitjes, ik heb xubuntu op een oude laptop staan. Ging als een tierelier maar sinds enkele dagen kan ik geen update meer doen. Al tijdens het controleren wordt het bedraade internet dicht gegooid. Wat kan ik doen...
<lordievader> Goudvink3991: Kan dat ding wel dvd's lezen?
<Goudvink3991> ja dat wel >>ik zeg al CDrom staat bij mij boven aan
<Goudvink3991> ik ga even naar boven ok
<Crucidal> lordieVader dankjewel voor je hulp! Alles werkt nu naar wens :-)
<lordievader> Crucidal: Goed om te horen :)
<goudvink3991> hallo lordievader bentU er nog?
<lordievader> Ja hoor.
<goudvink3991> ok
<lordievader> goudvink3991: Zit je nu in een live-sessie?
<goudvink3991> nog niet even een little storie vooraf
<goudvink3991> eerst even naar de wc geweest en even viziete >>en er lagen in het doosje twee schijvjes boveb op elkaar
<goudvink3991> maar ok wat moet ik nu doen?
<goudvink3991> moet ik de dvd er in leggen/
<goudvink3991> van 14.10
<lordievader> Ja.
<goudvink3991> ok
<goudvink3991> ok die zit er in
<goudvink3991> ok ik krijg nu mapjes te zien
<lordievader> goudvink3991: Nu moet je herstarten, als het goed is start je dan vanaf de cd/dvd op.
<lordievader> Maar voor dat je dat doet.
<lordievader> Heb je bedraad internet?
<goudvink3991> ja
<lordievader> Mooi zo, dan kun je vannuit de live sessie deze chat weer bereiken.
<goudvink3991> maar hoe kan ik zien of die file die grub op  die dvd staat?
<lordievader> goudvink3991: Als je de live-cd correct hebt gemaakt kun je er gewoon vanaf opstarten.
<goudvink3991> als ik de mapjes op schrijf weet U dan of de grup er bij zit? >> dan geef ik dat van hier aan U door
<goudvink3991> ik kan  nu de icon van de HD,s weer wel zien
<goudvink3991> links
<lordievader> goudvink3991: Start gewoon opnieuw op.
<goudvink3991> ok met de dvd er in toch?
<maikel> die goudvis toch
<Goudvink3991> we zijn er weer
<lordievader> Dit maal in een live-sessie?
<Goudvink3991> ja maar als ik gewoon op firefox klik dan krijg ik een chinees site
<Goudvink3991> dat was al meteen toen ik hem voor de eerste installeerde
<Goudvink3991> en wat nu?
<lordievader> Goudvink3991: Nu open je een terminal en pastebin je de output van: sudo parted -l
<Goudvink3991> waar is dat pastebin?
<lordievader> Goudvink3991: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Goudvink3991> moet ik daar op drukken op dat blauwe
<Goudvink3991> ja lordievader als  op die paste klik dan weet ik nog niet hoe ik verder moet handelen?
<Goudvink3991> in de terminal heb ik dat wel staan maar hoe gaat het dan in wat dat van die paste
<lordievader> Goudvink3991: Nadat je op paste hebt gedrukt, kopieer je de url en die plak je hier.
<Goudvink3991> ok ik zal het proberen>> maar hang me niet op als het niet lukt
<Goudvink3991> ik zie geen blauwe paste meer te staan?
<Goudvink3991> ja ik heb hem weer
<Goudvink3991> waar moet ik op drukken om te copieeren naar pase
<lordievader> Goudvink3991: Je selecteert de output van parted, drukt op ctrl+shift+c. Gaat naar paste.ubuntu.com, rechter muis klik, plak. Upload. Kopieer url en plak die hier.
<Goudvink3991> de gegevens staan al op de terminal  ik heb twee schermen open staan
<Goudvink3991> in dat kleine schermpje staat copy en andere text niet opgelicht daar kan ik wel op drukken maar adt werkt niet
<Goudvink3991> de gegevens staan al in mijn terminal
<Goudvink3991> over de schijven
<lordievader> Goudvink3991: Ja, die gegevens wil ik hebben. Dus die selecteer je.
<lordievader> En kopieer je, danwel met ctrl + shift + c, danwel rechtsklikken copy. En plak je op paste.ubuntu.com
<Goudvink3991> ja ik ben zojuist i paste geweest en op ctrl+alt+ C gedrukt >> maar ik kan in paste niet op copy of andere text drukken in dat kleine schermpje
<Goudvink3991> want dat staat niet opgelicht dan kan ik drukken tot morgen maar dat helpt niet?
<lordievader> Goudvink3991: Ik heb nergens ctrl + alt + c gezegd... Selecteer de tekst met je muis, ctrl + SHIFT + c om te kopieren, en plak dat in de pastebin.
<lordievader> Goed, ik moet ervandoor.
<lordievader> Success, Goudvink3991
<noirx> hoi
<Terminator> Een goede avond noirx :)
<lotuspsychje> hoe kan ik andere inktkleur gebruiken in ubuntu als zwarte inkt leeg is, ik heb een hp printer en hplip tools geinstalleerd
#ubuntu-nl 2016-02-29
<TheEagerPadawan> dns aanpassen is waarschijnlijk via /etc/resolv.conf.d/head ?
<lordievader> Ligt eraan. Gebruik je dnsmasq/NetworkManager?
<TheEagerPadawan> yup
<lordievader> Dan dien je dat daar te configureren.
<TheEagerPadawan> aight
<Soul-Sing> geen heks hier?
<Sling> Soul-Sing: je kan gewoon je vraag stellen :)
<Soul-Sing> van het oer-type
<Sling> Soul-Sing: 19 feb:
<Sling> 12:28:48 < OerHeks> ik krijg mijn launchpad niet meer terug
<Sling> 12:28:54 < OerHeks> i geef het op
<Sling> 12:29:13 < OerHeks> dus ik moet maar vanaf helemaal opnieuw beginnen, eerst een naam verziennen, etc
<Sling> 12:29:21 < OerHeks> bye jonges
<Sling> 12:30:19 -!- OerHeks [~Oer@ubuntu/member/oerheks] has quit [Quit: Bing it! www.oerheks.nl]
<Soul-Sing> dat hoeft dus niet
<Soul-Sing> als je de juiste touwtjes weet
<Sling> ik weet de achtergrond ook niet verder, stond in mn irssi backlog :)
<Sling> niet eens opgemerkt eigenlijk
 * Sling heeft teveel kanalen
<Soul-Sing> goed, ik pop af en toe up hier, hoop hem/haar/het dan te treffen..
#ubuntu-nl 2016-03-01
<itsmeagain> http://i.piccy.info/i9/be749b1abc04c2eab513597e63fbc9f3/1456052415/110865/1005977/Snymok111.jpg Help me pls)"1H7VjpSMNnR9FLXxCvVKww71fKVCyLGvwT"BitCoinAdress
<itsmeagain> sorry for a spam
<itsmeagain> bb)
<anoniemm> hallo
<anoniemm> kan iemamd me helpen?
<selckin> misschien
<anoniemm> me laptp zegt ineens server niet gevonden. hep ook ethernet kabel aangesloten maar nog steeds het zelefde afgelopen nacht gewoon nog video's gekeken via youtube.
<anoniemm> en als ik internet op ga via chromium webbroser krijg ik te zien deze webpagina is niet beschikbaar : DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_BAD_CONFIG
<selckin> welke dns servers heb je in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<anoniemm> sorry begrijp niet wat U bedoelt.
<selckin> lijkt probleem dat de dns servers niet werken, of niet geconfigureerd zijn, deze worden meestal door dhcp meegegeven en staan dan in /etc/resolv.conf file
<anoniemm> maar heb zelf niks veranders. en hoe kan ik het veranderen. moet ik naar terminal venster gaan. kunt U mij ermee helpen als dat kan en als U nu tijd ervoor hebt?
<selckin> kan probeer netwerk te herstarten, of rebooten
<anoniemm> hoe kan ik netwerk herstarten chef
<anoniemm> of rebooten. wat het makkelijkste is
<selckin> rechts boven heb je iccontje voro normaal
<anoniemm> sorry waar recht boven?
<anoniemm> me laptp zegt ineens server niet gevonden. hep ook ethernet kabel aangesloten maar nog steeds het zelefde afgelopen nacht gewoon nog video's gekeken via youtube.    en als ik internet op ga via chromium webbroser krijg ik te zien deze webpagina is niet beschikbaar : DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_BAD_CONFIG.  em ben zelf niet zo handig. kan iemand mij helpen vanuit hier a.u.b
<Mustangman1966> Heb je hetzelfde via Firefox?
<anoniem> en als ik internet op ga via chromium webbroser krijg ik te zien deze webpagina is niet beschikbaar : DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_BAD_CONFIG
<anoniem> per ongeluk pagina gesloten
<anoniem> en als ik internet op ga via chromium webbroser krijg ik te zien deze webpagina is niet beschikbaar : DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_BAD_CONFIG kan iemand me helpen aub
<Mustangman1966> Probeer eens via Firefox.
<anoniem> als ik via firefox op start krijg ik meldin server niet gevonden: Firefox kan de server op start. ubuntu.com niet vinden
<lordievader> anoniem: Open eens een terminal en voer 'nslookup www.ubuntu.com' uit.
<anoniem> ik krijg dan een melding: connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<lordievader> Daar is je probleem.
<lordievader> Wat is de output van 'cat /etc/resolv.conf'?
<anoniem> il weet niet wat dat is :-(   hoe kom ik daar shef. en trpuwens ik heb niks veranderd gisteren nog gewoon films gekeken via youtube. hopelijk kan U mij helpen aub
<lordievader> anoniem: Je hebt net ook het nslookup in je terminal uitgevoerd, hier dien je de 'cat /etc/resolv.conf' in uit te voeren. Dit genereerd output, die wil ik graag zien.
<anoniem>  krijg nu melding generared by Network manger en daar onder weer user@user
<lordievader> Er staat niet 127.0.0.1 ergens tussen?
<anoniem> nee shef
<anoniem> als u het makelijker vind via email kan ik wel mijn mail adres geven zodat ik foto's kan maken en verstuuren als dat makkelijker is.
<lordievader> Nee, irc is makkelijker.
<anoniem> ok
<lordievader> anoniem: Voeg 'nameserver 127.0.0.1' eens toe aan  /etc/resolv.conf.
<lordievader> Zonder ''.
<anoniem> heb ze zonder comma gedaan maar wel met . waar U ze hebt geplaats moet ik de punt weghalen en gewoon spatie doen
<lordievader> Wat?
<anoniem> kunt U dat even precies opsxhrijfen zodat ik het zelefde kan doen
<lordievader> 01-15:46 < lordievader> anoniem: Voeg 'nameserver 127.0.0.1' eens toe aan  /etc/resolv.conf.
<anoniem> ok
<anoniem> bestand of map bestaat niet. zegt de laptop
<lordievader> Jawel, die heb je net uitgelezen (overigens de laatste punt hoort niet bij de bestandsnaam)
<anoniem> dus achter de 1 geen punt dus
<lordievader> De bestandsnaam is: /etc/resolv.conf
<anoniem> zoals U hierboven schreef heb ik spatie gedaan nameserver 127.0.p
<anoniem> 127.0.0.1 gedrukt
<anoniem> dan schrijft er toegan geweigerd :-((
<lordievader> anoniem: Er staat dus nu onderaan in /etc/resolv.conf 'nameserver 127.0.0.1'?
<lordievader> Oeh, hoe heb je die file geopened?
<anoniem> klopt dat stond er ik heb het via de start butten  lx-terminal geopend
<anoniem> bash:etc/resolv.conf: bestand of map bestaat niet is de melding
<anoniem> of ik doe iets niet goed shef.
<lordievader> anoniem: Je hebt iets van een tekst editor nodig, nano(cli), gedit(gui), o.i.d. Bijv: sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf <- als je dat in je terminal in tikt krijg je een cli editor met root rechten. Die root rechten heb je nodig om dat bestand aan te kunnen passen.
<anoniem> heb het ingetikt en daarna pawoord.  zie nu heel wat dingen staan: Gnu nano 2.4.2
<anoniem> opslaan inlezen hulp afsluiten  knuppen plakken uitvullen spelling positie  bestand. bewerkwn tabladen enz enz
<lordievader> anoniem: Voeg toe wat je toe moet voegen, ctrl + o om op te slaan en ik dacht ctrl + x om af te sluiten.
<anoniem> sorry maar wat moet ik toevoegen shef
<lordievader> 'nameserver 127.0.0.1' zonder ''.
<anoniem> heb ik gedaan en ctrl+o gedrukt. ctrl+x doet niks.  zie alleen staan : hulp, annuleren,  dos indeling, mac indeling achtertoevoegen voortoevoegen reservekopie bestandelijst
<lordievader> In nano is toch echt ctrl+o save en ctrl+x exit.
<lordievader> Je hebt nano voor je? Of toch iets anders?
<anoniem> was weggevallen shef bent U er nog??
<anoniem> hoi is daar iemand die mij kan helpen met dns problemen?
<Sling> anoniem: wat voor problemen precies?
<anoniem> hoi was hier eerder vandaag ook maar viel we. de probleem is als ik naar google ga via chromium of firefox krijg ik melding server niet gevonden en dns_probe_finished_bad_config   ik heb zelf niks veranders gisteren avond nog gewoon filmpjes gekeken via youtube en vandaag deze probleem
<lordievader> Sling: Dns point niet naar 127.0.0.1.
<Sling> anoniem: kun je een terminal openen en 'cat /etc/resolv.conf' uitvoeren, en hier de regels die niet met # beginnen plakken?
<Sling> lordievader: hmm?
<anoniem> ik kan niet scrollen hier op de pagina. had wel 127.0.0.1 opgeslagen  want via start menu bij netwerk verbingen zag ik dat wel staan
<JanC> lordievader: is meestal 127.0.1.1, dacht ik?
<anoniem> ow nu wel hey lorievader shef. sorry ik was weggevallen
<Sling> anoniem: waarom zou je moeten scrollen? wat bedoel je met '127.0.0.1 opgeslagen' (waar? waarom?)
<anoniem> nee sory ik bedoel ik zit op deze pagina met mijn telefoon kon de chat niet volgen want kon niet scrollen  wat U hierboven schrref wat ik moest doen in de terminal dat had ik gedaan en er acht er  moest ik wat typen en de code 127.0.0.1
<anoniem> bij nano/nana daar kwam ik terecht nadat ik de aanwijzingen had gevolgt
<lordievader> JanC: Kan ook, maar het staat in iedergeval niet in zijn /etc/resolv.conf. Waardoor hij dns timeouts krijgt.
<Sling> anoniem: heb je je pc al eens herstart? /etc/resolf.conf zou zich dan weer moeten herstellen
<Sling> tenzij je in /etc/resolvconf/* dingen hebt aangepast
<anoniem> heb de commando's van lorievader gevolgd in /etc/resolv.conf                       127.0.0.1      bij de leege ruimte tussen conf en 127 moest ik nog wat invullen ben het nu even kwijt of hostname ofzo iets dergelijks moest ik in vullen
<anoniem> ik ga hem nu even weer opstarten en de commado invoeren kijken wat ie doet.
<lordievader> Err, dat moet 'nameserver 127.0.0.1' zijn...
<anoniem> juis ja dank U wel voor de correctie.  maar moet ik het nu zonder nameserver 127.0.0.1  de commando invoeren?
<lordievader> Het is geen commando, die regel zou in /etc/resolv.conf moeten komen. Maar volg eerst Sling's advies op, gewoon rebooten.
<anoniem> heb hem opniew gestart en de  ingelogd met me naam en password en daarna /etc/resolf.conf gedrukt en de laptop zegt nu -bash: /etc/resolf.conf:Bestand of map bestaat niet
<Sling> anoniem: werkt je dns nu?
<Sling> kun je een site openen in je browser?
<Sling> de reboot was om te controleren of dat je probleem verhelpt :)
<anoniem> ow ok. even kijken of een site opengaat
<anoniem> nee krijg nog steeds de zelefde melding. alleen de terminal had ik opgestar via esc toen de laptop opstarte.
<Sling> anoniem: hoe maakt je laptop verbinding met internet? via een draadloos netwerk of zit je op een router/modem aangesloten?
<anoniem> nu draadloos. maar kan ook wel de stekker erin doen shef
<Sling> en je telefoon zit op datzelfde draadloze netwerk en heeft wel internet?
<Sling> (meestal krijg je via je draadloze router ook DNS-configuratie binnen)
<anoniem> was draadloos de verbinding. en heb nu de wlan stekker er ook ingedaan. maar nog steeds zelefde melding. ik begrijp het niet gisteren gewoon nog  films gekeken :-((
<anoniem> ja mijm telefoon op de zelefde internet. en hier gaat alles goed ermee
<anoniem> os het mogelijk dat U op afstand in mijn laptop kan komen
<anoniem> ?
<anoniem> had nog antwoord terug gegeven . maar geen reactie meer terug gehad. ?  kan ik niet verder geholpen worden, of vandaag geen tijd meer.
#ubuntu-nl 2016-03-02
<Ben___> Kan geen video afspelen van de site van faxsport ,geeft aan dat flash ontbreekt. (wat niet waar is)
<Sling> Ben___: werkt flash op andere sites wel?
<anoniem> goede mogge
<anoniem> mijn laptop maakt geen verbinding met internet het zegt server niet beschikbaar.  DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_BAD_CONFIG
<Sling> anoniem: net als gisteren, laat ons eens weten wat de inhoud is van het bestand /etc/resolv.conf
<anoniem> hoi sling. hoe weet ik de inhoud.  wat moet ik doen om dat te weten shef
<Ben___> Ja Flash werkt alleen niet als ik op de site van foxsport een wedstrijd terug wil zien.de plug in voor firefox is wel geïnstalleerd.dit probleem ondervind ik in alle linux distributies (ubuntu , kubuntu)
<Sling> anoniem: als je een terminal opent kun je dit doen:  cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Sling> Ben___: maar werkt het wel op andere sites?
<anoniem> dan krijg ik te zien nameserver 127 0 0 1
<Ben___> you tube filmpjes doen het wel maar als ik een wedstrijd op foxsport wil kijken geeft hij aan dat ik adobe flashplayer moet installeren
<Ben___> bij een you tube film moet ik trouwens wel eerst op het flash logo klikken
<Sling> anoniem: liever niet overtypen maar de hele uitvoer van dat commando kopieren/plakken op paste2.org
<anoniem> slinge paste2.org hoe kom ik daar
<Sling> wat dacht je van een internet browser :)
<anoniem> hahha ow ok
<anoniem> heb me webrowser geipend en de commande gekopieerd maar krijg nog de zelefde melding
<anoniem> nameserver 127 0 0 1 alleen dat heb ik gekopieerd
<Sling> ah die site kun je natuurlijk niet openen
<Sling> hmm
<Sling> maar er staat letterlijk 127 0 0 1 of staan er punten tussen?
<anoniem> nee staan geen punten bij
<Sling> die moeten er wel tussen
<Sling> nameserver 127.0.0.1
<Sling> dus weer openen in nano (nano /etc/resolv.conf)
<Sling> en dan aanpassen en opslaan met ctrl+o enter
<anoniem> ok
<anoniem> ik krijg melding bestand /etc/resolv.conf word al bewerkt (door root met nanao 2.4.2, PID 3675);
<Sling> dan heb je het al ergens open staan
<Sling> als je niet meer weet hoe/waar, kun je dat proces sluiten, met: kill 3675
<Sling> evt met 'sudo' er voor als je geen root bent
<Sling> je moet btw ook 'sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf' doen als je het wil bewerken
<anoniem> ok. gewoon in de terminal tog shef
<Sling> yup
 * Sling doet alles in de terminal
<anoniem> ow ok sorry sudo had ik er niet voor
<anoniem> heb nu met sudo ervoor gedaan maar kreeg zelefde melding ga nu kill 3675 proberen
<anoniem> ben net op de pagina nano geweest en de punten erbij gedaan maar waarschijnlijk niet opgeslagen  want als ik weer cat /etc/resolv.conf druk zie ik ze weer zonder punten. ik ga het even weer proberen.
<anoniem> sling, de laptop vraagt me waar ik het moet opslaan: dos-indeling mac-indeling achtertoevoegen voortoevoegen reservekopie of bbestandenlijst.
<Sling> als je het in nano bewerkt en daarna op ctrl+o drukt, dan wordt gevraagd als welke bestandsnaam je het wil opslaan, en dan druk je op enter om het bestand te overschrijven
<Sling> wat je net noemt komt me niet bekend voor
<anoniem> als ik enter druk dan ging de pagina weer terug en onderin in het midden in het beeld zie ik staan geanuleerd. en als ik weer Ctrl druk zie ik links onderaan opslaan als,  en dan zie ik dus de heele lijst wat ik net opnoemde
<Sling> dat klinkt niet als nano
<Sling> zit je nog in een terminal venster?
<anoniem> nee zit in gnu nano 2.4.2
<anoniem> via de terminal kwam ik bij nano
<Sling> en onderin nano zie je staan ^G Get Help  ^O WriteOut  etc ?
<anoniem> in het wit links onderin zir ik ^g en daar onder ^x  en naar recht toe ^o oplsaan ^inlezen zoeken vervangen etc
<Sling> hm een nederlandse versie
<Sling> apart :)
<anoniem> hihi ja is dat apart. ik had hem zo gekocht de laptop
<Sling> maar okay, je hebt het bestand geopend, aangepast, je drukt daarna op Ctrl+O  (dus Ctrl toets en daarna terwijl je die inhoudt de letter o)
<Sling> wat zie je dan?
<Sling> als het goed is komt er dan een regel onderaan bij, met 'Opslaan als' oid.
<Sling> daar druk je dan op enter, en dan zou het opgeslagen moeten zijn met dezelfde naam
<anoniem> als ik dat druk  ctrl+o dan zie ik onderin een witte balk die wordt overschreden door een zwarte  in het wit opslaan in bestand: daar onder ^g hulp, daar onder ^c annuleren naar rechts toe zie ik wwer dat lijst dos indeling/mac vorrtoevoegen etc
<anoniem> ik zie geen oid staan. en jammer dat ik geen fotos kan sturen via hier.
<anoniem> volgens mij had ik gisteren  op bestanlijst gedrukt. maar weet het niet zeker zal ik het drukken?
<Sling> anoniem: met oid bedoel ik of iets dergelijks
<Sling> daarom zette ik 'Opslaan als' tussen quotjes :)
<Sling> nee, ik heb al een paar keer gezegd dat je gewoon op enter kan drukken
<anoniem> .
<anoniem> yes hij opgeslagen heb gewoon de nano afgesloten en nu weer een teminal geopend en daar zie ik nu wel namerserver 127.0.0.1 staan. en heb het gekopieerd.  heb nu firefox geopend  en als ik hem daar plak zoekt het met google en heb ik dezelfde probleem en bij chromium webroser hetzelefde :-((
<lordievader> anoniem: Wat krijg je nu als je 'nslookup www.google.com' in je terminal uitvoert?
<anoniem> eve kijken wat er gebeurt
<anoniem> nslookup spatie www.google.com gedrukt en krijg weer hetzelefde probleem webpagina niet beschikbaar. dns_probe_finished_bad_config :-((
<anoniem> ow sorry in de terminal mijn excuus even naar terminal. sorry
<anoniem> ; ; connection timed out; no server could be reached
<anoniem> nadat ik op enter druk gebeurt er paar tellen niks alleen dat klein witt blokje schuifde 1 regel naar beneden en toen  stond er de bovenste teks wat ik verstuurde
<anoniem> zal  ik me moden mischien resseten zal dat mischien kunnen helpen
<lordievader> anoniem: Krijg je wel een reactie als je 'dig www.google.com @8.8.8.8' in je terminal uitvoert?
<anoniem> even proberen shef
<anoniem> hey shef ja heb nu wat anders op het scherm cijfers en zo global options: +cmd en nog meer woorden
<Sling> anoniem: het is netter om mensen gewoon bij de nickname te noemen ipv 'shef' ;)
<Sling> anoniem: zie je in die uitvoer ook een serie getallen staan rechts?
<Sling> 173.194.65.105 (of iets wat daar op lijkt)
<anoniem> ok sling kan ook. ik bedoel het niet negatief ben er zo blij mee met de hulp vandaar shef net als werkgever :-))  maar zal bij de nickname noemen mijn exuses ervoor sling en lorievader :-((
<Sling> geen probleem, ik zeg t alleen maar als tip :)
<anoniem> nee tuurlijk U hebt gelijk dank U wel. ja ik zie die cijfers
<anoniem> sling ik zie een serie lijst met de getalen alleen de laatste cijfers zijn anders: 104 103 99 106 105 147. en de eerste cijfers zijn hetzelfde 173.194.65
<Sling> en als je de @8.8.8.8 weg laat?
<Sling> (pijltje omhoog kun je gebruiken om het laatste commando weer te gebruiken)
<anoniem> sling oh dank je wel weer wat bij geleerd. maar had al dig www.google.com ingedrukt 10seconden doet het niks en daarna krijg ik te zien ; <<>> Dig 9.9.5-11ubuntu1.2-ubuntu <<>> www.google.com ; ; global options: +cmd ; ;  connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<lordievader> anoniem: Krijg je output van 'ps aux|grep dnsmasq'?
<anoniem> lordievadaer  ps auq|grep dnsmasq imgedrukt en nu weer andere beeld
<lordievader> anoniem: 'ps aux', met een x, niet een q.
<anoniem> lordievader. was typ fout exuses heb het wel met een x gedaan
<anoniem> zie  de tijd en wat andere getallen en woorden
<lordievader> Check, hoeveel regels output krijg je?
<anoniem> lordievader  bovenin vanaf user@user niet meegeteld heb ik 8 regels en onderaan user@user niet meegeteld
<lordievader> Hmm, dan draait dnsmasq vast wel. Wat is de laatste keer dat je je computer opnieuw hebt opgestart?
<anoniem> lordievader vandaag rond 11 uur van morgen.
<anoniem> lordie vader ben rrouwens zo blij dat jullie zoveel tijd hebben voor mij wil best wel al die regels even opschrijven hier als het nodig is
<anoniem> *trouwens*
<lordievader> Dat is niet nodig.
<anoniem> lordievader ok
<lordievader> Wat krijg je als je 'dig www.google.com @127.0.1.1' uitvoerd?
<anoniem> lordie vader nu weer andere beeld wat ip de andere leek met die series aan getallen 173.194.116.145 alleen hele anderse getallen
<anoniem> *op*
<lordievader> Dat kan, maar je krijgt er in iedergeval wel ip addressen uit?
<anoniem> maar ik zie niet mijn ip adres
<lordievader> Het zou heel vreemd zijn als www.google.com naar jouw ip adres verwijst ;)
<lordievader> anoniem: Maargoed, vervang de 'nameserver 127.0.0.1' met 'nameserver 127.0.1.1' in /etc/resolv.conf
<anoniem> hahahahha oeps ik begrijp hem nu pas lordievader :-))
<anoniem> spatie en daarna /etc en op het einde namesrver. dan zie ik toegang geweigerd
<anoniem> heb ook met cat ervoor geprobeer dan zegt de laptop bestand of map bestaat niet :-((
<lordievader> anoniem: Zoals eerder: sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<lordievader> Je aanpassing maken, ctrl + o om op te slaan en ctrl + x om nano af te sluiten.
<anoniem> owja  ok lordievader  eventjes doen
<anoniem> lordie vader en hier gewoon nameserver 127.0.0.1 intypen tog
<anoniem> heb het opgeslagen alleen ctrl+x reageert ie niet op kan ik het gewoon afsluiten lordievader
<lordievader> anoniem: Er moet 'nameserver 127.0.1.1' in komen in plaats van de 'nameserver 127.0.0.1' die erin staat.
<anoniem> lordievader heb het even  opnieuw gedaan maar melding etc/resolv wordt al bewerkt. moet ik  een nieuw terminal openen en sudo nano kill 3675 drukken?
<lordievader> Ik heb zo een gevoel dat het pid is veranderd. 'sudo killall nano' is makkelijker.
<anoniem> krijg melding nano: geen proces gevonden
<anoniem> leer wel echt veel hier kill3675 van sling geleerd en van U sudo killall nano. echt cool van U en slinge
<lordievader> anoniem: Nu kun je nano in iedergeval weer openen.
<anoniem> krijg ook steeds melding systeemfouten ontdenk versturen ik druk op ja en nu eeen melding helaas is de toepassing nano onverwacht gestopt fout rapport verzende en ik druk ja
<anoniem> ok. ik ga weer naar nano
<anoniem> via de terminal sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf nameserver 127.0.0.1 gedrukt en heb leeg beeld en onderin  nameserver wordt al bewerkt doorgaan j/n of annuleren :-((
<lordievader> Nogmaals, 'nameserver 127.0.1.1' niet 'nameserver 127.0.0.1'.
<lordievader> Het commando is 'sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf' niet 'sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf nameserver 127.0.0.1'.
<anoniem> oeps weer een fout. sorry lordievader.
<anoniem> nu ben ik bij nano  maar er staat geen nameserver meer. zal ik het zelf indrukken nameserver 127.0.0.1
<anoniem> sorry 127.1.1 gedaan
<anoniem> heb nu ineens internet :-)) dankzij U hulp en ook van sling natuurlijk. zo wat ben ik blij zeg hoe kan ik jullie ooit bedanken.  en hoe kan het trowens dat dit zomaar gebeurt
<lordievader> Daar zou nog een nul tussen moeten...
<lordievader> anoniem: Draai nu voor de zekerheid ook nog eens 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'.
<lordievader> Ik vrees namelijk dat deze oplossing niet echt reboot-proof is.
<anoniem> hmm ok  gaan ik even doen lordievader
<anoniem> wow nu gebeurde heel  veel lordievader. het zegt er moeten 74,6mb aan archieven opgehaald worden na deze bewerking zal er 234mb extra schijfruimte gebruikt worden doorgaan op ja klikken tog lordievader.
<lordievader> Flink wat updates dus ;)
<anoniem> ja das erg veel  hij is nu bezig
<anoniem> na deze update zal het wel permanent goed zitten tog lordie vader :-)
<lordievader> Dat hoop ik, maar ik geef geen garantie.
<anoniem> ok  dacht geeft niet.:-) dan moet ik dus nano openen en opnieuw doen neem ik aan.
<lordievader> Dat is een workaround, ja.
<anoniem> kan ik dat nog chekken of het permanent goed zal zij is dat mogelijk. of zal de tijd me leren. en wat ik jammer vind is dat ik deze hele chat niet kan kopieren probeer nu alles in me hoofd te onthouden wat ik allemaal heb geleerd van U en van sling
<lordievader> Ik weet de oorzaak niet, ik kan dus ook niet zeggen of het permanent is.
<lordievader> Je kunt opzich 'nameserver 127.0.1.1' toevoegen aan /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head, maar dat is niet echt een nette oplossing.
<anoniem> ok. trouwens de ene laatste regel zegt bezig met afhandelen van triggers voor libc-bin (2.21-Oubuntu4.1) ... en de laatste regel user@user maar zie in me balkje onderaan updatebeheer de computer moet herstatt worden. moet ik nog wachten of herstarten.
<anoniem> ow ok.
<lordievader> Herstarten en kijken of het automagisch werkt, if not, het bovenstaande uitvoeren.
<anoniem> ok
<anoniem> lordie vader de lapto is opgestart en internet doet het nog. hopelijk is dit een goed teken
<lordievader> Dat is mooi.
<anoniem> echt dank U zeer voor al U tijd, uitleg en geduld.  hopelijk is het nu wel permanent. trouwens voor een andere dag heb nu al veel hoofdijp gegeven aan jullie. maar zit nog met 1 probleem. als ik me laptop opstart.moet ik esc drukken en daarna krijg ik een keuze   HDD:PM-WDC WD WD1600BEVT-80A23TO en USB:Multiple card. als ik het via hdd opstart krijg ik links boven een witte knipperende streepje en via  muticard geanfanceerde optie
<lordievader> Klinkt alsof je geen bootloader (grub) op je hardeschijf hebt.
<anoniem>  sudo mount -o remount, rw / daarna weer paswoord en dan start ie op. en ik denk niet dat de hardeschijf kapot is want als ik soms in een menu ben zie ik gewoon de gegevens en temperatuur ervan.
<lordievader> Ik volg niet helemaal waar je het over hebt.
<lordievader> Maar om je hardeschijf te controleren: sudo apt-get install smartmontools && smartctl -a /dev/sda
<lordievader> De output van het smartctl commando kun je het best even pastebinnen:
<lordievader> 02-16:50 <ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use  http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also  the channel topic.
<anoniem> ok dat ga ik zo checken.  ik bedoel dat waneer ik me laptop aan zet dat ik gelijk naar een terminal moet gaan en kan de laptop alleen opstarten door sudo mount -o remount, rw / te drukken
<lordievader> Zou je /etc/fstab willen pastebinnen? (sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit)
<anoniem> sorry lordievader wat bedoeld U met pastebinnen. moet ik een screenfoto maken.
<anoniem> moet ik eerst doen wat U op 16:50 schreef of wat U op 16:53 schreef.
<lordievader> Pastebin is een service om text te delen. Daarvoor is de pastebinit utility zeer handig. Alles wat je erheen piped wordt gepastebinned. Je krijgt een url terug die je hier kunt delen.
<anoniem> lordievader wat U op 16:50 schreef heb ik gedaan er moest 79kb gedownload worden en 2000 nogwat kb aan extra schijfruimte  maar nu een melding smartctl open device: /dev/sda failed: permission denied.  zal ik nu die andere doen die U op 16:53uur schreef.?
<lordievader> Ah, ja ik was de sudo vergeten, maar er maar 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda| pastebinit' van.
<anoniem> ok
<anoniem> en nu lorievader er schrijft bij de ene laatste regel http://paste.ubuntu.com/15267749
<lordievader> Oeh, 677 raw read errors. Teken van een schijf die aan het overlijden is. Tijd voor een nieuwe.
<lordievader> En zeker tijd voor een backup.
<anoniem> oei das niet best dan. schijf is niet wat aan de onderkant van de laptop zit og  zoeen klein chip 6×6cm ongeveer.?  ik heb helemaal geen gegevens op de laptop staan. dus wat moet ik eigenlijk doen nu. gewoon wachten tot ie het niet meer doet of moet ik een hardeschijf kopen
<lordievader> Ik zou hem vervangen en deze voor niet kritieke data gebruiken.
<lordievader> [1] is een voorbeeld van een laptop harde schijf. [1] https://i.ytimg.com/vi/c3t5mPMyy-w/maxresdefault.jpg
<anoniem> ik heb even de usb mutiple card eruit gedaan.  en nu weer http:// paste.ubuntu.com/15267805/ dit is een andere nummer als eerst. of zijn de fegevens gewoon het zelefde
<anoniem> ow ok. ja dat is wat anders inderdaad :-))
<anoniem> hm deze link werkt niet even opniew probwren
<anoniem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15267805
<anoniem> trouwens lordievader ik heb ubuntu 15.10 hiervoor had ik 14.0 maar kreeg een update dus naar 15. en sinds dien is me laptop erg traag en je hoort de motertje steeds draaien.  eerst was het sneller enzo kan ik makkelijk terug naar  14.0 of een lichtere versie en ik had volgens mij 64bit gedaan terwijl ik achteraf gezien 32bit moest hebben.
<ben______> Het lukt me niet om ubuntu in het nederlands in te stellen
<lordievader> anoniem: Als je wilt downgraden is het het beste om je os opnieuw te isntalleren.
<anoniem> kan dat zonder cdrom en usb stick
<lordievader> Err, een van de twee is vereist.
<anoniem> ow ok.  heb wel een multiple card van 4gb zou dat voldoende zijn
<lordievader> Multiple card?
<anoniem> zo een grote sd card zeg maar
<lordievader> Kun je ervan af opstarten?
<anoniem> denk het wel want als ik de kaart er niet in heb kan ik de laptop niet opstarten.  dan krijg ik zwart beeld met links boven een witte knipperende streepje.
<lordievader> Hmm, klinkt als een brakke setup ;)
<lordievader> https://unetbootin.github.io/
<anoniem> want door de kaart kan ik in de recoverie mode komen en zo opstarten, door sudo mount -o remount, rw /   dus iets niet goed in de setup. en bedankt voor de link. ik denk voor zekerheid tog maar een usb stick kopen maakt niet uit wat voor neem ik aan
<lordievader> Zolang er >2gb op kan maakt het niet uit.
<anoniem> ow ok. dank U wel. hartelijk bedankt voor al U hulp.
#ubuntu-nl 2016-03-03
<henri> ik gebruik Ubuntu 12.04LTS en zoek naar de Linux prompt
<lordievader> henri: ctrl + alt + t
<henri> hartelijk dank
<swipe> help
<swipe> wil mijn paswoord resetten twee manieren geprobeerd zonder suc.
<swipe> als ik root inlog krijg in authentatie fout???
<swiep> hoi
<swiep> niemand???
<swiep> wie kan mij helpen weer root te worden
<lordievader> swiep: Start op on 'single' mode
<swiep> singe mode??
<swiep> single
<swiep> wat is single mode?
<lordievader> swiep: Of neem een alternatief: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<lordievader> Single  staat voor single user, de root user.
<lordievader> En aangezien de root user in Ubuntu geen wachtwoord heeft wordt die gelijkt ingelogged.
<swiep> maar als ik in terminal su intikt en daarna mijn ww krijg ik een fout melding
<lordievader> Hmm... dit werkt niet echt.
#ubuntu-nl 2016-03-04
<martin78> hallo allemaal. vraagje. ik krijg steeds de melding inlogpoging geblokkeerd van mijn google account omdat er niet voldaan wordt aan de moderne veiligheids normen, wat kan ik hier aan doen?
<martin78> is er wel iemand? want kom hier voor t eerst en weet dus niet hoe t werkt
<martin78> hello?
<Mustangman1966> @martin78 je moet via een internet browser op je account inloggen en de veiligheidsnormen bekijken en voor jouw goed zetten.
#ubuntu-nl 2016-03-05
<TheEagerPadawan> heeft er iemand een goede nederlandstalige .dic file
<Mustangman1966> Wat bedoel je met Nederlandstalige .dic file?
<TheEagerPadawan> dictionary file voor wps writer
<TheEagerPadawan> aka spellingcontrole
<TheEagerPadawan> nvm found some
<Mustangman1966> Kijk eens of je met deze site iets kan: http://wps-community.org/download/dicts
<TheEagerPadawan> is er manier of files via de cli om te zetten naar pdf's
<lordievader> Files? Defineer files.
<TheEagerPadawan> in dit geval gaat het om een .txt file
<lordievader> Markdown?
<lordievader> Markdown -> latex -> pdf ;)
<TheEagerPadawan> heb een andere idee
<TheEagerPadawan> browser -> cups-pdf
<lordievader> Kan ook.
<maartje> goedemiddag allemaal
<maartje> ik heb een vraag over edubuntu
<maartje> ik heb een oud pceetje " belast" met edubuntu en ik heb sterk de indruk dat deze het niet echt trekt
<maartje> is het mogelijk om de 14.04 versie wat uit te kleden?
<Mustangman1966> wat zijn de specificaties van dat oud pceetje?
<Mustangman1966> Normaal gesproken kan je vooraf (Ed)ubuntu niet uitkleden, maar als hij op de pc staat wel.
<maartje> maar dat zal niet veel werkgeheugen winnen neem ik aan?
<maartje> ik zit een beetje in een tweestrijd
<maartje> moet ik toch maar xubuntu installeren en dan de basisschool bundel installeren of sugar on a stick?
<Mustangman1966> Die keuze moet je zelf maken, je moet de verschillen van de basisschool bundel en Sugar goed afwegen voor jezelf.
<maartje> ik heb op mijn eigen pc net de bundel doorgelopen en die is opzich wel fijn, sugar ken ik niet
<maartje> en daar komt bij dat het niet erg gebruiksvriendelijk is om een opstart usb te maken (ben een beetje een nul als het gaat om ubuntu)
<Mustangman1966> Dan is het misschien verstandig om de bundel op Xubuntu te zetten en deze eerst eens grondig te testen. Via het forum kan je altijd nog dingen opzoeken en verder vragen.
<maartje> dat denk ik ook dan, bedankt
<maartje> heb jij ervaring met sugar?
<Mustangman1966> Geen dank, ik zelf heb geen ervaring met Sugar.
<TheEagerPadawan> vraagt lubuntu op zich zelf nog minder resources dan xubuntu?
#ubuntu-nl 2016-03-06
<bathman> hallo! ik heb hier Xubuntu 15.04 x64
<bathman> zet ik niet zo vaak op, maar als ik dat doe, krijg ik natuurlijk melding van updates die klaar staan
<bathman> en de laatste jaren dat ik Ubuntu gebruik, ongeacht welke window manager (ik had lang gewoon Unity), crasht die gui updater altijd: "check your internet connection" en daarna doe ik het dan telkens maar manueel
<bathman> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<bathman> iemand een idee waarom ik al jaren die melding krijg?
<bathman> en steeds vrij snel na geven van paswoord
<guest777> Donate me please a BitCoin adress        1Nuj3pwSaXn4GE2WoVEAiDKTaPozo4mpVX)sorry and thanks)
<guest777> Hello all)Donate me please a BitCoin adress 1Nuj3pwSaXn4GE2WoVEAiDKTaPozo4mpVX)sorry and thanks)
<lordievader> guest777: Please don't do that here.
<guest777> ок ыщккн
<guest777> jr sorry
<guest777> ok)
#ubuntu-nl 2017-02-27
<Jelle_> Hallo?
<Jelle_> Ik heb een vraagje, ik ga een nieuwe PC aanschaffen, en wil daarop linux gebruiken. Is het slim om dit als enige besturingsprogramma te nemen, of is windows toch eigenlijk best wel een 'must'? En ik zit eraan te denken om op mijn laptop alsvast linux te installeren om het een beetje te testen, maar zit daar ook over te twijfelen.
#ubuntu-nl 2017-02-28
<Ratboy> hoi, ik heb sinds kort een server met nextcloud en ik heb er fail2ban opgezet om het te beveiligen maar toen had ik mij zelf buiten gesloten en toen zeiden mensen dat ik niet met de white list moest werken maar met de black list. kan iemand mij uitleggen hoe ik dan fail2ban goed moet installeren en moet instellen?
#ubuntu-nl 2017-03-01
<john_multiplex> ik ben een tevreden ubuntu gebruiker newbie en ik heb een vraag
<john_multiplex> Ik krijg steeds deze meldiding terug na een sudo get-update commando:
<john_multiplex> W: Doel Packages (non-free/binary-amd64/Packages) is meerdere keren geconfigureerd in /etc/apt/sources.list:51 en /etc/apt/sources.list.d/spotify.list:1 W: Doel Packages (non-free/binary-i386/Packages) is meerdere keren geconfigureerd in /etc/apt/sources.list:51 en /etc/apt/sources.list.d/spotify.list:1 W: Doel Packages (non-free/binary-all/Packages) is meerdere keren geconfigureerd in /etc/apt/sources.list:51 en /etc/apt/
<john_multiplex> spotify ooit geinstalleeerd en ook weer compleet gedeinstalleerd.. maar krijg deze meldingen niet meer weg.
<john_multiplex> wie weet een oplossing?
<lordievader> Als je Spotify niet gebruikt kan de repo (/etc/apt/sources.list.d/spotify.list) ook wel weg.
<lordievader> john_multiplex: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/spotify.list
<john_multiplex> heb ik geprobeerd maar kan deze niet verwijderen...
<lordievader> john_multiplex: Zie bovenstaande commando ;)
<john_multiplex> Heb ik net nog een X geprobeerd krijg als antwoord dat map of bestand niet bestaat..
<lordievader> Zou je dat willen pastebinnen, inclusief commando?
<john_multiplex> komt er aan ..
<john_multiplex> multiplex@john-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/spotify.list [sudo] wachtwoord voor multiplex:  rm: kan '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/spotify.list' niet verwijderen: Bestand of map bestaat niet multiplex@john-System-Product-Name:~$
<lordievader> Paste volgende keer liever via iets als paste.ubuntu.com.
<lordievader> Wat is de output van 'ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d'?
<john_multiplex> multiplex@john-System-Product-Name:~$ ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d'? >
<lordievader> Ja?
<lordievader> Of geeft het geen output?
<john_multiplex> verder niets.... geen output.. alleen  ">"
<lordievader> Oh, ja. Je hoeft alleen hetgeen tussen de ' ' uit te voergen ;)
<lordievader> voeren zelfs.
<john_multiplex> multiplex@john-System-Product-Name:~$ ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d doublecmd-qt.list doublecmd-qt.list.distUpgrade doublecmd-qt.list.save haecker-felix-ubuntu-gradio-daily-xenial.list mono-xamarin.list mono-xamarin.list.distUpgrade mono-xamarin.list.save openshot_developers-ubuntu-ppa-xenial.list openshot_developers-ubuntu-ppa-xenial.list.save playdeb.list.distUpgrade playdeb.list.save spotify.list.save wine-wine-builds-trus
<lordievader> Nogmaals, paste console output liever via http://paste.ubuntu.com
<lordievader> Maargoed, de spotify repo is wel gedisabled: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<john_multiplex> heb net op paste.ubuntu.com gezet, ben nog niet zo handig sorry...
<john_multiplex> heb zojuist :  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  uitgevoerd, resultaat op pastebin....
<lordievader> Zou je de link naar jouw paste hier willen posten?
<john_multiplex> komt ie ; https://paste.ubuntu.com/24090083/
<john_multiplex> krij deze meldingen overigens ook na update Synaptic pakketbeheer bijwerken/ updaten...
<lordievader> Die voert het bovenstaande in de achtergrond uit, dus deze zou de melding ook niet (meer) moeten geven.
<john_multiplex> Zal ik de complete foutmeldingslijst via pastebin  versturen?
<lordievader> Doe maar
<john_multiplex> Oke ogenblikje ...
<john_multiplex> <lordievader> ,ik weet niet wat er gebeurd is, maar foutmeldingen blijven nu weg! Mag ik jouw heel hartelijk bedanken voor jouw support in deze? Ik worstelde al enige wkn. met deze "uitdaging" maar kwam er niet uit!.
<lordievader> john_multiplex: Geen probleem ;)
#ubuntu-nl 2017-03-02
<Rimo> Hallo
<Rimo> Hallo
<Charly_> cw=YcR{K[S%O[QcOETaLN
<Charly_> cw=YcEMR.J}S#OJ
<Charly_> cw=YcHJS/OyQ~O+R)JN
<Charly_> cw=YcSpNfQ;NdQ;E!Q;Oy
<Charly_> cw=YcNkQ<KySpNfQ;NdSpNfQ<OB
<Charly_> cw=YcM#SpNfSpNfQ<NeSqNA
<Charly_> cw=YcSpNfSpC_
<Fleuv> Kan iemand mij helpen met het netwerk probleem wat begin deze week opeens is opgedoken
<Fleuv> Ik heb geen idee waar het aan kan liggen overal in het huis heb ik 10-300mbps volgens speedtest.net
<Fleuv> Ooh ik zie nu dat mijn ping (10 - 130+ms) en download snelheid (0 - 300mbps) erg onstabiel is maar mijn upload snelheid is altijd rond de 25 mbps: http://www.speedtest.net/result/6097756292.png
<OerHeks> reset je router een keertje?
<Fleuv> OerHeks, het probleem komt alleen bij mij voor. Mijn huisgenoten hebben er geen last van.
<Fleuv> daarnaast heb ik al een aantal keer de router een reset gegeven.
<OerHeks> ow als er veel mensen aan het downloaden, zijn, dan is dat normaal
<OerHeks> of VPN verbindingen gebruiken (tor)
#ubuntu-nl 2017-03-04
<Brigitte> Het is misschien een domme vraag, maar als je op een pc waarop nog xp staat, lubuntu wilt installeren, dan moet je toch eerst op de een of andere manier de pc leeg maken?
<Brigitte> ik zou graag alleen linux er op willen hebben en niet linux en windows want ik denk dat de pc daarvoor niet krachtig genoeg is
<mandje_> Brigitte: het heeft alleen met ruimte te maken. niet met 'kracht'.
<mandje_> je harde schijf is als een kast waar je bestanden opslaat. al zou je er 5 besturings-systemen op zetten, er is er altijd maar 1 actief.
<mandje_> je keuze voor Lubuntu heeft te maken met de specificaties van die PC?
<mandje_> maar je initiele vraag:  tijdens de installatie van Lubuntu zal je de vraag krijgen waar je het wil installeren. dan is er de mogelijkheid aan te geven de hele harde schijf te gebruiken. daarbij wordt XP als het ware verwijderd.
<Brigitte> ah dank je wel
<Brigitte> ik heb een cd waar lubuntu op staat. ik zal hem eens proberen te installeren
#ubuntu-nl 2017-03-05
<yo2613_> Heb onlangs " Xubuntu " op mijn laptop geïnstalleerd. Nu installeerde ik ook " kdenlive " om video's te bewerken maar dat programma loopt steeds vast. Weet iemand hoe ik dat kan oplossen?
<bmattos> hoi een vraag, ik heb ubuntu geinstalleerd op mijn laptop, en nu boot mijn windows niet meer, sterker nog ik zie windows ook niet meer in het grub menu staan
<bmattos> hoe kan ik dit oplossen
#ubuntu-nl 2018-03-01
<lilly_7639> hoi hoi
<lilly_7639> http://prntscr.com/ilm6f9
#ubuntu-nl 2018-03-03
<anneline_987> hoi hoi
<anneline_987> join hier http://girls.naughtdating.com gebruikersnaam anneline.
<anneline_987> en mijn nummer en mijn andere app.
<anneline_987> ik ben het wachten nu.
<OerHeks> nee kerel, verkeerd kanaal voor spam
#ubuntu-nl 2018-03-04
<hosoka> goedemiddag allen
<hosoka> als er iemand mij kan helpen. Bij het updaten blijkt dat ik plotseling geen geluid meer heb. Ook als ik kijk naar de instellingen van geluid zie ik Dummy uitvoer
#ubuntu-nl 2019-02-26
<joostvb> Aw ni sɔgɔma
#ubuntu-nl 2019-03-03
<Remy^> alaaaaaaaaf
<Remy^> alaaaaaaaaaf
#ubuntu-nl 2020-02-25
<Microwav_> Goedemorgen
<Microwav> goedemorgen
<Microwav> iemand wakker?
<MrTux889> goedemorgen
<MrTux889> nouja goedenmiddag
<Microwav> ojah ik loop een uur achter nu
#ubuntu-nl 2020-02-26
<Microwav> mogge
